# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits >  Apple fait machine arrire sur ses conditions de dveloppement pour l'iPhone

## Gordon Fowler

*Apple fait machine arrire sur ses conditions de dveloppement*
*Pour l'iPhone qui avaient abouti au bannissement de Flash, Java et .NET*

*Mise  jour du 09/09/10*

*Edit : lien vers le Guidelines modifi
*

Apple a visiblement reconsidr sa position sur les conditions qu'il avait voulu imposer aux dveloppeurs d'applications pour iPhone.

Ces conditions avaient fait grand bruit. Elles visaient principalement le Flash, mais en forant les programmeurs  n'utiliser quasi exclusivement que l'objective-C, elles empchaient galement l'utilisation de technologies comme Java ou .NET (lire ci-avant).

Dans un communiqu assez court publi aujourd'hui, Apple fait machine arrire sur l'interdiction de l'utilisation de couches intermdiaires : _ nous abandonnons toutes les restrictions sur les outils de dveloppement utiliss pour crer des applications pour iOS, aussi longtemps que les applications qui en dcoulent ne tlchargent pas de code. Cela devrait donner aux dveloppeurs la flexibilit qu'ils demandent, tout en prservant la scurit dont nous avons besoin_ .

Et comme une bonne nouvelle n'arrive jamais seule, Apple semble galement avoir pris en compte les critiques sur l'opacit de son systme d'valuation des applications soumises  l'AppStore.

_ Nous allons publier pour la premire fois un App Store Review Guidelines pour aider les dveloppeurs  comprendre comment nous passons en revue les applications soumises. Nous esprons qu'il permettra de mieux nous comprendre et d'aider nos dveloppeurs  crer des applications pour l'App Store qui connaitront encore plus de succs_ .

Un bmol cependant, il reste encore  dfinir avec prcision ce qu'est une _ application qui ne tlcharge pas de code_ .

Et si ce communiqu sera suffisant pour donner satisfaction aux diffrentes commissions qui enqutent sur de supposes pratiques anti-concurrentielles d'Apple dans le domaine du dveloppement mobile.


 ::fleche::  *Le App Store Review Guidelines est disponible sur cette page
*
*Source* : Communiqu d'Apple


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de ce retournement de situation : rel,  confirmer,  politique  ?

*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*



*iPhone : la Commission Europenne va enquter sur le bannissement du Flash*
*En collaboration avec les autorits amricaines charges de la concurrence*

*Mise  jour du 11/08/10*


Le bannissement du Flash de la plateforme de dveloppement de l'iPhone (et de l'iPad) est-il lgal ?

En modifiant ses conditions d'utilisation, Apple a expuls de facto Flash, mais galement Java et .NET de l'iPhone. Rsultat, les applications de l'iPhone doivent  prsent tre crites ds le dpart en Objective-C, C, C++ ou en JavaScript.

Cette question pineuse des contraintes imposes par Apple aux dveloppeurs est au cur d'une enqute de la FTC (Federal Trade Commission)  agence amricaine en charge de faire respecter les rgles de la libre concurrence. Cette enqute tente d'tablir si Apple essaye, ou non, de se constituer un  pr carr  dans lequel la firme  la pomme essayerait de brider la concurrence.

Aujourd'hui, les proccupations autour des consquences conomiques de ce bannissement semblent avoir gagn l'Europe.

D'aprs le New York Post, la Commission Europenne aurait discrtement pris contact avec la FTC pour prendre connaissance de ses investigations et participer conjointement  celles-ci.

De son cot, Apple continue de justifier sa dcision. Flash serait une technologie inadapte, ferme et trop gourmande en nergie pour les smartphones. Autrement dit, son bannissement serait d, uniquement,  des raisons industrielles.

Consquence de l'arrive de la Commission dans cette affaire, _ l'enqute pourrait durer 4  6 mois supplmentaires_ .


*Source* :  L'article du New-York Post


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Le bannissement de Flash est-il lgal ? Ou pensez-vous, au contraire, qu'il sera jug anti-concurrentiel par Brucelles et la FTC ?


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*



*Mise  jour du 08/06/10*


*Adobe contourne le bannissement du Flash par Apple*
*En proposant aux annonceurs de convertir leurs contenus en HTML 5*


Adobe contourne le bannissement du Flash par Apple en signant un partenariat avec une socit qui va lui permettre de convertir les contenus Flash des annonceurs publicitaire en HTML 5.

Les technologies de Greystripe sont incluses dans une page web. Elles dtectent quel type de plateforme demande  visionner les contenus. Dans le cas o il s'agit de Safari et de iOS (nouveau nom de l'iPhone OS)  autrement dit d'un iPhone ou d'un iPad - Greystripe convertit automatiquement le Flash en HTML 5.

Les autres navigateurs et OS continuent, eux,  voir la version originale.

La cible vise par ce partenariat est semble-t-il la nouvelle rgie publicitaire d'Apple : iAds.

_ Cette solution est comparable au rcent service d'Apple, l'iAds_ , affirme Greystripe. _ Mais contrairement  iAds, les contenus seront crs en Flash avec les outils d'Adobe, pour un prix largement infrieur [ce qui permettra] aux annonceurs et aux agences de garder le contrle total sur le dveloppement de leurs publicits, de rduire leurs cots, [...] de prserver l'existant tout en supportant le HTML 5, de toucher les principales plateformes mobiles et desktop et de rduire les dlais entre la conception et la livraison d'une campagne_ .

Bref, une solution miracle,  en croire les intresss.

Reste que ce type de contournement ne concerne que les pages webs. Les applications de l'AppStore restent, elles, impermable au Flash.

L'avenir dira si les annonceurs prfrent passer leurs messages via une bannire de site (bannire rich media bien sr) ou directement dans un jeux, une vido ou dans n'importe quelle autre application de l'iPhone ou de l'iPad.

Ce choix sera certainement dict par les utilisateurs eux-mmes, pour les journaux notamment.





Les lecteurs vont-ils lire Le Monde en surfant avec Safari ou directement en tlchargeant l'application ? Dans le premier cas, la solution Adobe-Greystripe est bonne. Dans le deuxime elle sera inutile.

En ce qui concerne les applications bannies de l'AppStore, Google avait dj utilis ce type de contournement en proposant une version Cloud en HTML 5 de son service Google Voice pour l'iPhone.

Un contournement au final assez peu couronn de succs.

Bis repetita ?

*Source* : Le communiqu


*Lire aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Google passe outre l'AppStore : Google Voice revient en HTML 5 et en version 100% Cloud

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Ce  contournement  vous parait-il efficace ?
 ::fleche::  Et gnralisable ?
 ::fleche::  Ou cette solution vous parait-elle inutile ?


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*





*Mise  jour du 28/05/10*


*Les grands groupes medias refusent de lcher le Flash*
*Pour tre prsents sur l'iPad, d'aprs le New York Post*


Les exigences de Steve Jobs passent mal auprs des grands groupes medias producteurs de contenus.

D'aprs le New York Post, nombreux sont ceux parmi ces derniers  avoir oppos un acte de non recevoir  la demande d'Apple d'utiliser d'autres technologies que celle d'Adobe.

Pour eux, une telle dmarche serait bien trop coteuse. Surtout, elle ne vaudrait pas la peine d'tre entame compte tenu du fait que le Flash est actuellement la technologie dominante sur Internet.

Etre prsents sur l'iPad ou engager ces cots, le choix auraient donc t rapidement fait.

L'arrive de concurrents  la tablette d'Apple conforte galement des socits comme Time Warner et NBC Universal dans cette dcision. D'autant plus que la concurrence ne devrait pas tarder  s'largir hors du march des tablettes  proprement parl.

_*Un grand dirigeant souligne que la capacit d'Apple  imposer ses conditions aux gants du secteur des mdias va bientt tre fragilise avec l'arrive de Google TV, un logiciel qui permet aux spectateurs de regarder des vidos en ligne sur le grand cran de leur tl*_, crit ainsi le quotidien de la Cte Est.

Nanmoins, tous les acteurs du secteurs ne sont pas sur la mme longueur d'onde. CBS a par exemple sorti une application iPad et travaille en collaboration avec Apple sur quelques contenus.

CNN et Fox News ont, eux, fait le choix du HTML 5.

Quant  Disney, c'est la collaboration totale avec Apple qui prvaut. Il est vrai cependant que Steve Jobs est un des principaux actionnaires de la firme de Mickey Mouse et de la chane ABC (entre autres).

En France, rappelons que France Tlvision (pour Roland-Garros et le Tour de France par exemple) et Canal + (pour sa futur TV en ligne et les vnements sportifs) ont fait le choix de Silverlight de Microsoft.

M6 Replay, pour sa part, utilise la technologie Flash.

Changeront-ils leur fusil d'paule pour Apple ?

*Source* : Article du NY Post


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Cette opposition de grands groupes mdias peut-elle pousser Steve Jobs  changer sa stratgie ?


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*





*Mise  jour du 14/05/10*


*Flash : Adobe publie  son tour une lettre ouverte*
*Et lance une campagne de publicit pour rpondre  Apple*


La mode est aux lettres ouvertes.

Aprs celle de Steve Jobs, qui accusait Flash d'tre une technologie ferme et qui justifiait son choix de l'exclure de l'iPad, c'est au tour d'Adobe d'utiliser cette forme d'expression.

Que nous dit cette lettre ?

Objectivement, rien de bien nouveau. _ Nos penses sur les marchs ouverts_  commence par quelques gnralits (le web c'est l'innovation, etc.), pour finalement en venir  la position d'Adobe que la socit dfend depuis quelques semaines : il faut laisser le choix aux dveloppeurs et aux utilisateurs.





_ Si le web se fragmente en systmes ferms, si des socits mettent des grilles autour de leurs contenus et de leurs applications, quelques-unes connaitront effectivement le succs  mais leur succs se fera au dpend de la crativit et de l'innovation qui ont fait d'Internet une force rvolutionnaire (sic)_ .

Et dans ce contexte Adobe - et sa technologie multi-plateforme - se prsente, bien entendu, comme ce chevalier blanc qui lute contre le cloisonnement du Net : _ nous croyons que les utilisateurs devraient tre capable d'accder librement  leurs contenus et  leurs applications prfrs, sans tenir compte de l'ordinateur qu'ils ont, du navigateur qu'ils aiment ou de l'appareil qui rpond  leurs besoins_ .

Cot libert des dveloppeurs, Adobe rappelle galement que la socit a _ publi les spcifications de Flash  ce qui signifie que tout le monde peut faire son lecteur Flash_ .

Cette manire de rpondre aux accusations d'Apple est de bonne guerre.

Car la cible est bien videmment Apple qui _ en choisissant l'approche oppose, a pris une direction qui pourrait fragiliser la prochaine tape du Net  celle o les terminaux mobiles dpassent les ordinateurs, [...] o les contenus sont accessibles partout et  tout heure_ .

Mais Adobe ne s'arrte pas l.

La socit vient galement de mettre la main  la poche pour lancer une campagne de communication trs  peace and love  :





Drle pour les uns, pathtique pour les autres (surtout, et sans surprise, dans la presse spcialise Mac), une chose est sre, elle ne rgle pas le fond du problme.

Ni mme la question de savoir si Flash est plus ouvert, au final, qu'Apple.

Une question qu'un groupe de dveloppeurs propose de rgler sur le champs en lanant une ptition pour qu'Adobe rende sa technologie open source.

Dcidment, elle se permet tout cette _ force rvolutionnaire_ .


*Source* : La lettre ouverte d'Adobe, la campagne de pub, la ptition pour rendre Flash open-source



*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*






*Mise  jour du 10/05/10*

*L'alternative d'Apple au Flash s'appelle Gianduia*
*Elle est crite en JavaScript*


Critiquer c'est bien. Proposer c'est mieux.

C'est ce que Apple serait sur le point de faire avec sa propre solution pour remplacer Flash (et par la mme occasion Silverlight, le concurrent de chez Microsoft).

Baptise Gianduia, cette technologie RIA aurait dj t teste par Apple dans plusieurs de ses services de distribution comme le programme One-to-One, (formation individuelle dans les magasins de la marque), le systme de rservation de l'iPhone ou les applications des Concierges (ses vendeurs spcialiss).

Gianduia a dj t succinctement prsente l't dernier lors du World of WebObjects Developer Conference. On devrait en apprendre un peu plus avec les deux prochaines confrences de dveloppeurs (WOWODC et WWDC) qui se profilent  l'horizon.

D'aprs quelques indiscrtions, notamment publies sur le Twitter du dveloppeurs Jonathan Rentzsch, on sait d'ores et dj que l'alternative d'Apple au Flash serait _ essentiellement un Cocoa orient navigateur (browser-side) (incluant CoreData) + WebObjects, crit en JavaScript_ .

Dans l'affaire Flash vs Apple, il manquait une pice au puzzle. Elle vient d'tre pose. Si Steve Jobs s'en prend _aujourd'hui_  Adobe c'est bien qu'il disposait d'une autre solution  l'tude.

Il s'agissait en fait d'un petit gteau  la noisette et au chocolat (ce qu'est un Gianduia).

Avec les noms d'Android, il semblerait que l'autre enseignement de taille de cette annonce soit que les appellations culinaires ont le vent en poupe dans le monde de l'IT.


*Source* : Source  et les indiscrtions de AppleInsiders


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*



*Mise  jour du 07/05/10*

*Au tour d'Opera de s'en prendre au Flash*
*En l'accusant d'tre une technologie ferme et trop gourmande en ressources*


C'est un peu comme si Steve Jobs avait enfil un masque de norvgien pour rpondre  une interview.

Pour Phillip Grnvold, analyste chez l'diteur du navigateur Opera, Flash est une technologie ferme. Flash consomme trop de ressources. Flash c'est le pass et le prsent du Web. Pas son futur (contrairement au HTML 5).

_ Aujourd'hui, les contenus webs sont dpendants du Flash. [] Nous essayons de procurer la meilleure exprience du Net  nos utilisateurs, donc on a besoin du Flash [] Mais  Opera, on pense que le futur du web est au standard ouvert, et Flash n'est pas une technologie web ouverte_ .

_ Flash a son utilit_ , reconnait-il, _ mais Flash en tant que container vido, a a assez peu de sens_ .

Et de reprendre les arguments d'Apple sur les dommages faits au hardware avec une mtaphore plus culinaire que nuance : _ vous pouvez faire cuire un uf sur un appareil quand vous commencez  lancer Flash_ .

Revenant  plus de retenu diplomatique (ou s'tant rendu compte qu'il y tait all un peu fort), l'analyste d'Opera prvoit que le HTML 5 ne balayera cependant pas la technologie d'Adobe, en tout cas pas tout de suite : _ dans un avenir prvisible, 18 mois environ, Flash ne va pas disparatre_ .

Phillip Grnvold conseille  nouveau  Adobe d'aller vers plus d'ouverture _ Flash doit intgrer le futur du web et les standards ouverts (en vo : open web standard)_ .

Pas un mot, en revanche, sur l'ouverture ou non du H.264.


*Lire aussi*

 ::fleche::  Adobe dvoile une tablette sous Android supportant Flash, un pied de nez technologique  Steve Jobs 

 ::fleche::  Chrome 5, une beta riche en nouvelles fonctionnalits et encore plus rapide : Flash, HTML 5 et navigation prive au menu


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*



*Mise  jour du 30/04/10*
*NB : Les commentaires sur cette mise  jour commencent ici dans le topic*


*Pourquoi ne pas laisser les dveloppeurs et le public choisir ?*
*Le PDG d'Adobe rpond  la lettre ouverte anti-flash de Steve Jobs*


C'est en substance la rponse de Shantanu Narayen : si notre technologie est si mauvaise et si _ inadapte  l'iPhone_  (comme l'crit noir sur blanc Steve Jobs - lire ci-avant), les dveloppeurs ne l'utiliseront pas et les consommateurs s'en dtourneront.

En d'autres termes, M. Jobs, laissez donc faire le march plutt que de vous prendre pour sa main invisible.

Dans son interview au Wall Street Journal, le PDG d'Adobe qualifie ensuite les arguments d'Apple d'_ cran de fume_ . La preuve ? Des centaines d'applications qui utilisent Flash fonctionnent parfaitement sur l'iPhone et ont t valides sur l'AppStore sans aucun problme.

Pour lui, les accusations de Jobs sur la dgradation des batteries lies  la consommation de Flash est _ manifestement fausse_ . 

Et de contre-attaquer :  chacune des accusations anti-flash de Steve Jobs correspondrait en fait une technologie propritaire qu'Apple souhaite garder ferme. Et qui entraverait donc volontairement l'innovation des tiers.

Des propos  rapprocher de ceux de Steve Jobs qui affirmait le contraire : Apple est ouvert, Flash est ferm.

Une affirmation qui fait rire (jaune ?) Shantanu Narayen, qui rtorque que _ Flash est une spcification ouverte_ .

Un petit dtail hors interview est galement intressant. En qualifiant la lettre ouverte de Steve Jobs _"d'extraordinaire attaque"_, le Wall Street Journal semble mettre trs subtilement le PDG d'Apple dans le rle de l'agresseur, et ce sans le dire ouvertement.

Une situation nouvelle pour Apple. Et qui fait suite  une autre critique encore plus frontale.

Dans un show amricain trs regard (le Daily Show sur Comedy Central), la marque a t parodie en _"Appholes"_ aprs une descente de police au domicile d'un journaliste suite  une fuite sur le prochain iPhone.

_"Tu te souviens de 1984, t'avais cette pub fantastique qui parlait de renverser Big Brother ? Eh, regarde toi dans le miroir, mec !"_ a ainsi lanc Jon Stewart  Apple dans son ensemble.

Un contexte gnral changeant qu'Adobe va s'employer  exploiter ?


*Source* : L'interview filme par le Wall Street Journal


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  La violence de l'attaque du PDG d'Apple va-t-elle se retourner contre la marque  la Pomme ? Ou au contraire, comme le note NPD ces propos resteront loin des oreilles du grand public qui n'en a cure ?


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*





*Mise  jour du 29/04/10*
*NB : Les commentaires sur cette mise  jour commencent ici dans le topic*


*Lettre ouverte de Steve Jobs sur Flash
*


Apple a publi sur son site une lettre signe par Steve Jobs lui-mme, et par lui seul, o il s'exprime  propos de la technologie Flash d'Adobe.

Aprs avoir parl dans son introduction des relations entre Apple et Adobe, 

Il aborde ainsi 6 points : 

C'est ouvert
L'accs  l'entieret du Web
La scurit et la performance
La dure de vie de la batterie
L'interface tactile
La raison la plus importante

pour ensuite conclure.


Traduction de quelques morceaux de cette lettre :





> Apple a investi dans Adobe et possde environ 20% de la socit Adobe depuis plusieurs annes.





> Adobe a soulign que notre dcision tait une dcision principalement business ... alors qu'en ralit la dcision est base sur des problmes technologiques.





> Adobe dclare que nous sommes un systme ferm et que Flash est ouvert, mais en fait, l'inverse est vrai.


[quote]Les produits Flash d'Adobe sont 100% propritaire. ...Bien que les produits Flash d'Adobe sont largement disponibles, cela ne veut pas dire qu'ils sont ouverts, puisque control uniquement par Adobe et disponible uniquement chez Adobe. ... Flash est un systme ferm[quote] 





> Apple a galement beaucoup de produits propritaire galement. Bien que le systme d'exploitation pour l'iPhone, l'iPod, l'iPad soit propritaire, nous croions fortement que tous les standards concernant le web doivent tre ouvert. Plutt que d'utiliser Flash, Apple a adopt HTML5, CSS et JavaScript ) tous des standards ouverts. Les appareils mobiles d'Apple sont tous livr avec des implmentations performantes et utilisant peu de puissance de ces standards ouverts. HTML5, le nouveau standard du web qui a t adopt par Apple, Google d'autres permet aux dveloppeurs web de crer des graphismes, typographies, animations et des transitions avances, sans devoir dpendre d'un plug-in tier (comme Flash). HTML5 est completement ouvert et control par un comit dont Apple est membre.





> Apple a mme cr des standards ouverts pour le Web. ...Apple ... a cr WebKit, un moteur de rendu HTML5 entirement open-source, qui est au coeur du navigateur Safari, utilis dans tous nos produits. WebKit a t largement adopt. Google l'utilise dans Android, Palm l'utilise, Nokia l'utilise, et RIM (Blackberry) a annonc qu'ils l'utiliseront aussi.
> Presque tous les navigateurs de Smartphone  l'exception de ceux tournant sous Windows utilisent WebKit.





> Adobe a dit de faon rpte que les appareils mobiles d'Apple ne peuvent accder  tout le net, puisque 75% des vidos disponibles sur le net sont en Flash. Ce qu'Adobe ne dit pas c'est que la plupart de ces vidos sont galement disponible dans un format plus moderne, H.264, qui est visible depuis l'iPhone, l'iPod et l'iPad.
> YouTube, possdant selon les estimations, 40% des vidos du net, est disponible sur tous les appareils mobiles d'Apple. ... Il faut ajouter  ces vidos celles de Vimeo, Netflix, Facebook, ABC, CBS, CNN, MSNBC, Fox News, ESPN, NPR, Time, The New York Times, The Wall Street Journal, Sports Illustrated, People, National Geographic, et beaucoup, beaucoup d'autres. Les utilisateurs d'iPhone, iPod et iPad ne ratent pas tellement de vidos.





> Une autr dclaration d'Adobe est que les appareils d'Apple ne peuvent jouver des jeux Flash. C'est vrai. Heureusement, il y a plus de 50.000 jeux et titres de loisirs sur l'App Store. Et la plupart d'entre eux sont gratuits. Il y a plus de jeux et de titre de loisirs disponibles sur l'iPhone, iPod et iPad que pour n'importe quelle autre plateforme au monde.





> Symantec a rcemment pointer Flash pour avoir l'un des pires records en scurit en 2009. 
> Nous savons galement que Flash est la raison principale pour laquelle les Macs crashent. Nous avons travaill avec Adobe pour fixer ces problmes, mais ils continuent  persister, depuis des annes maintenant.





> Adobe a dclar publiquement qu'une version de Flash pour mobile serait disponible dbut 2009, puis fin 2009, ensuite dbut 2010, et maintenant fin 2010.





> Pour obtenir une longue dure de vie de batterie lorsqu'on joue des vidos, les appareils mobiles doivent dcoder la vido de faon hardware; dcoder la vido de faon logicielle utilise beaucoup trop de puissance. La plupart des puces utilises dans les appareils mobiles modernes contiennent un dcodeur H.264 - un standard de l'industrie qui est utilis dans les lecteurs Blu-ray et qui a t adopt par Apple, Google (YouTube), Vimeo, Netflix et d'autres compagnies.





> Sur un iPhone, par exemple, les vidos H.264 peuvent tre joues pendant 10 heures, alors que des vidos dcodes de faon logicielle ne peuvent tre joues que durant 5 heures, avant que la batterie ne soit  plat.





> Flash a t concu pour des PC utilisant des souris, et non pour des crans tactiles, utilisant les doigts. 
> ...
> Il n'y a pas de notion de rollover sur des crans tactiles
> ...
> Mme si les iPhones, iPods et iPads supportait Flash, cela ne rsoudrait pas le problme que la plupart des sites web en Flash auraient du tre rcrit pour supporter les appareils  cran tactile.


Et la raison la plus importante :




> Nous ne pouvons pas tre  la merci d'une tiers qui dciderait si et quand ils rendraient nos amliorations disponibles aux dveloppeurs.





> Nous ne pouvons accepter une situation o les dveloppeurs ne peuvent utiliser nos innovations et amliorations parce qu'elles ne sont pas disponibles sur les plateformes de nos comptiteurs.





> Le but d'Adobe n'est pas de permettre au dveloppeur d'crire les meilleures applications pour iPhone, iPod et iPad. Leur but est de permettre aux dveloppeurs d'crire des applications multi-plateforme. Et Adobe est terriblement lent pour adopter les amliorations de la plateforme Apple.
> Par exemple, bien que Mac OS X existe depuis 10 ans maintenant, Adobe ne l'a pleinement adopt (Cocoa) que deux semaines auparavant, lors de la sortie de CS 5. Adobe a t le dernier grand dveloppeur tier  adopter pleinement Mac OS X.





> Conclusions.
> 
> Flash a t cr durant l're du PC - pour des PC et des souris. Flash est un business qui a russi pour Adobe, et nous pouvons comprendre pourquoi ils veulent le pousser au del des PC. Mais l're du mobile concerne des appareils ayant peu de puissances, des interfaces tactiles, et des standards web ouverts. 
> 
> L'avalange de contenu de la part des mdias pour les appareils mobiles d'Apple dmontre que Flash n'est plus ncessaire pour regarfer des vidos ou
> pour consommer toutes sorte de contenu web. Et les 200000 applications de l'App Store prouvent que Flash n'est pas ncessaire pour des dizaines de milliers de dveloppeurs pour crer des applications riches graphiquement, y compris des jeux.
> 
> Les nouveaux standards ouverts cr dans l're du mobile, comme le HTML5, gagneront sur les appareils mobiles (et les PC aussi). Peut-tre qu'Adobe devrait se concentrer sur la cration de superbes outils HTML5 dans le futur, et moins sur critiquer Apple pour laisser le pass derrire soi.


Source : http://www.apple.com/hotnews/thoughts-on-flash/

Et vous,

Etes-vous d'accord avec ce que Steve Jobs dit  propos de la technologie Flash d'Adobe ?


*MAJ de Marcos Ickx (Responsable Mac)*


*Mise  jour du 29/04/10*
*NB : Les commentaires sur cette mise  jour commencent ici dans le topic*


*Le grand public ne sait pas ce qu'est le Flash*
*Selon une tude de NPD qui pourrait conforter la stratgie de Steve Jobs de ne pas supporter la technologie*


Les rsultats de l'tude de NPD (un cabinet d'analyse marketing) ne sont pas surprenants. Ils ont cependant le mrite de la clart. Le grand public n'a aucune ide de ce que signifie le support (ou le non support) du Flash sur l'iPhone ou l'iPad.

Le rapport _ Apple iPad: Consumers' Perceptions and Attitudes_  conclue que parmi les consommateurs qui ne sont pas intresss par l'iPad, seuls 14 % voquent le support du Flash, loin derrire l'absence d'intrt peru ou le prix prohibitif de l'appareil (selon ces clients bien sr).

A l'inverse, le multitouche, la finesse de l'appareil et son look sont les principaux facteurs d'intention d'achat.

Une telle tude, qui semble au premier abord enfoncer une porte ouverte, rappelle cependant que les problmatiques du monde du dveloppement ne touchent au final... que le monde du dveloppement (ou presque). Une ralit que Steve Jobs utilise  merveille.

Il semble clair galement que beaucoup de consommateurs ne font pas le lien entre  Flash  et  vidos sur le net  ou  jeux .

Adobe saura-t-il communiquer suffisamment pour changer un manque de notorit en totale contradiction avec la diffusion massive de sa technologie ?

Esprons le pour la socit. Car dans le mme temps, Apple ne se prive pas d'utiliser son patrimoine de clients de plus en plus important pour tenter d'imposer ses solutions maison (lire ci-avant).



*Source* : Rsum de l'tude de NPD (pdf)


*Lire aussi :
*
 ::fleche::  Apple apporte l'acclration matrielle Flash sur Mac, mais pas sur l'iPad

 ::fleche::  Android 2.2 supportera Flash annonce le responsable de l'OS chez Google, qui rpond galement aux propos de Steve Jobs


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*



*Mise  jour du 28.04.2010 par Katleen*
*Apple apporte l'acclration matrielle Flash sur Mac, mais pas sur l'iPad*

Apple et Adobe sont toujours en froid, suite au refus catgorique de Steve Jobs d'intgrer Flash dans ses produits.

Cependant, une nouvelle API dvoile par la firme de Cupertino vient mettre un peu d'eau dans le vin de Mac OS X.

Video Decode Acceleration Framework est arriv avec la dernire mise  jour 10.6.3 pour Snow Leopard. Seule la dernire rvision de Mac OS X pourra donc en bnficier. Leopard et les autres versions prcdentes ne pourront donc pas en bnficier.

L'API permettra aux applications tierces d'accder  la carte graphique pour effectuer un dcodage matriel des vidos H.264. Attention cependant, seules trois GPU sont compatibles : GeForce 9400M, GeForce 320M et GeForce 330M.

Matt Rozen, porte-parole de lditeur Adobe, explique :  Nous allons rendre disponible le support pour le dcodage matriel des vidos pour le Flash Player sur Mac. Maintenant que les API requises sont disponibles, nous travaillons sur une version additionnelle du Flash Player, qui sortira peu de temps aprs la mouture 10.1 et qui ajoutera cette fonctionnalit pour les configurations matrielles compatibles avec les nouvelles API .

Flash Player 10.1 en tant au stade de Release Candidate, cette sortie se veut imminente. Lacclration matrielle pour les macs n'est plus qu'une question de semaine, si tout se passe comme prvu.

A noter cependant que cette fonctionnalit ne sera pas disponible avec l'iPad, qui reste hermtique  Flash.

Source : Prsentation technique de l'API par Apple

 ::fleche::  Esperez-vous une extension de l'API  d'autres GPU ?

*Mise  jour du 21.04.2009 par Katleen*
*Adobe jette l'ponge sur l'iPhone, Puisqu'on ne veut pas de nous, on va voir ailleurs dclare le responsable de Flash*

Suite  la situation qui s'envenime entre Adobe et Apple, Mike Chambers, le responsable du produit Flash pour la firme a dcid de s'exprimer publiquement dans un long billet, publi sur son blog.

Pour contrer la compagnie de Jobs, il expose ses projets avec sa rivale de Mountain View.  Heureusement, Apple n'est pas le seul acteur. Les tlphones sous Android connaissent un succs croissant et de nombreuses tablettes Android doivent sortir cette anne. Nous travaillons main dans la main avec Google pour amener Flash Player et Adobe Air sur ces appareils, crit-il.

Adobe stoppe donc tous ses investissements en rapport avec l'iPhone et ne dveloppera pas de nouveaux produits pour cette plateforme.: Pendant le dveloppement de Flash CS5, nous avons respect tous les termes de la licence Apple.

Problme, Apple les a modifis  la dernire minute. Et d'interdire les applications dveloppes avec les nouveaux outils Adobe (qui prparerait une action en justice suite  cela).

Nous sommes au dbut d'une nouvelle re dans l'industrie, et je crois qu' la fin, les plateformes ouvertes s'imposeront face  celle cadenasse qu'Apple est en train d'essayer de crer, assne-t-il  la fin de son monologue, en guise de coup de grce.
Pourtant, Adobe a russi  imposer Flash, cet outil propritaire et ferm, comme standard du web.

Puisqu'on ne veut pas de nous, on va voir ailleurs. C'est en substance ce qu'explique Mike Chambers, en charge du produit Flash chez Adobe.

Source : Le blog de Mike Chambers  

*Apple expulse Flash, Java et .NET de l'iPhone* 
*en mofidiant ses conditions d'utilisation, la stratgie de Steve Jobs provoque des ractions d'une rare violence*


Aprs la sortie de l'iPad, Apple vient de dvoiler le nouvel OS de son iPhone (iPhone OS 4).

Deux vnements qui ont fait grand bruit. Un troisime est en train de crer la polmique.

Apple a en effet dcid de changer les conditions d'utilisation de son OS mobile, a priori pour exclure toute possibilit de dvelopper des applications en Flash :




> 3.3.1  Applications may only use Documented APIs in the manner prescribed by Apple and must not use or call any private APIs. Applications must be originally written in Objective-C, C, C++, or JavaScript as executed by the iPhone OS WebKit engine, and only code written in C, C++, and Objective-C may compile and directly link against the Documented APIs (e.g., Applications that link to Documented APIs through an intermediary translation or compatibility layer or tool are prohibited).


Les consquences directes de ce changement ne sont pas apparues - et n'apparaissent pas encore - clairement.

En obligeant les applications de l'iPhone  tre crites ds le dpart en Objective-C, C, C++ ou en JavaScript, il tait clair que la cible vise tait bien Adobe.

Mais cette guerre entre Steve Jobs et le Flash semble faire galement des victimes collatrale : Java, .NET par exemple.

Sans compter que de nombreuses applications de l'AppStore pourraient bien tre bannies. En interdisant l'utilisation de couches intermdiaires, il n'est en effet plus possible d'inclure une librairie compatible avec d'autres plateformes. Une pratique courante jusqu'ici qui permet de diminuer les cots de portage multi-plateformes.

Dans un change de mails avec Greg Slepak, PDG de TaoEffect, Steve Jobs justifie sa dcision. Cette fois-ci, il n'est plus question de consommation de ressources machines de Flash qui mettrait en pril la dure de vie des batteries. 

Radical, Steve Jobs stipule que :

_"les couches intermdiaires entre la plateforme et le dveloppeur finissent par produire des applications de mauvaise qualit (sub-standard apps) et entrave les progrs de la plate-forme"_.

Un argument qui ne semble convaincre que le PDG d'Apple lui-mme.

Le PDG de TaoEffect ne s'est par exemple pas priv de souligner - par retour de mail  Steve Jobs - que _"d'un point de vue de dveloppeur, vous limitez la crativit"_. Pour lui, comme pour beaucoup d'autres qui ont ragit de manire plus ou moins virulente, imposer le choix d'outils de dveloppement ne rime  rien : _"Les mauvais dveloppeurs feront de mauvaises applications indpendamment du nombre de couches intermdiaires utilises. Cela n'a aucun sens de limiter l'utilisation d'outil de conversion source-to-source comme Unity3D ou d'autres. Au final, ce sont toutes des applications qui utilisent les outils de dveloppement de l'iPhone, la situation n'a rien  voir avec celle du Mac o il est possible de se passer totalement des framework d'Apple"_.

Pour lui, la nouvelle clause 3.1.1 ne va qu'amplifier la grogne des dveloppeurs et _"leur donner des raisons d'aller crire leurs logiciels sur les plates-formes concurrentes [et abandonner l'iPhone]"_.

Du cot d'Adobe, on ne cherche mme plus  rester diplomatique. Dans un document financier (le q10), la socit admet que ce bannissement total de ses technologies par Apple - si il se confirmait (et il y a de grandes chances qu'il le soit) - aboutirait  une situation trs proccupante pour la sant comptable de la socit.

C'est de bonne guerre disent les Apple-fans les plus fidles.

Mais rares sont ces voix qui s'lvent pour dfendre Apple et la stratgie de Steve Jobs.

Suite  la dcouverte de la clause 3.1.1, un groupe Facebook, baptis _"I'm with Adobe"_ ("je suis du cot d'Adobe") - 5.000 membres en moins de 3 jours -  regroupe des ractions dont certaines montrent un rel malaise.
Comme celle de Terry Ranson : _"coutez, je suis le plus grand fan de Mac (Mac evangelist). J'adore les Macs. Je les aime. Je dteste les PC. Mais je suis un dveloppeur Flash depuis futuresplash. Je suis une dveloppeur Macromedia depuis Director 2. [...] Pour moi c'est comme si mes parents se battaient. J'adore Adobe. J'aime Mac. a craint"_.

La position la plus radicale, et qui fait couler beaucoup d'encre, est certainement celle de Lee Brimelow, "Adobe evangelist", qui crit sur son blog personnel un message que nous ne pouvons pas traduire : _"Go screw yourself Apple !"_.

Certes, il ne s'agit pas de la position officielle d'Adobe. Adobe qui a relu ce billet et qui a demand  son auteur d'en modifier un passage.
Mais pas celui-ci.

Signe intressant, la sortie de Lee Brimelow est discute sur pratiquement tous les sites spcialiss. Mais son agressivit ne semble pas choquer.

Pourtant, Lee Brimelow, visiblement trs nerv, ne se prive pas d'en remettre une couche en expliquant pourquoi il ne permet pas les commentaires  son billet : _"Commentaires dsactivs, je ne suis pas intress par les raction des robots  SPAMs de Cupertino (sic)"_, allusion directe  cette clbre pub de 1984 o Apple construisit sa rputation de socit "diffrente" face  des "robots" sous le joug d'IBM (et dj retourne contre Apple).

Bref, les positons se tendent et deviennent trs passionnelles.

Les ractions virulentes se multiplient. Et ce d'autant plus que l'argument de Jobs passe mal.

L'ide de dire que quand une couche intermdiaire est utilise, le code produit peut-tre moins bon trouve des supporters.

Mais filtrer la qualit des applications est le travail des reviewer de l'AppStore. Filtrer la qualit par le bannissement de technologies n'est - visiblement - pas accept dans la communaut des dveloppeurs.

Mais Steve Jobs s'en proccupe-t-il vraiment ?


NB : la clause 3.1.1 pourrait galement rendre les applications captives de l'AppStore. Un portage d'une appli iPhone vers Android ou autre deviendrait en effet beaucoup plus complexe et coteux. Apple ou Android. Pas les deux, en quelques sorte. 


*Source* : Echange de mails avec TaoEffect, Communication financire officielle d'Adobe, Blog personnel de Lee Brimelow, Groupe "I'm with Adobe"

----------


## Lyche

Qu'est-ce qu'il s'en fou jobs que a gueule dans le monde de l'IT, a passe au dessus du consommateur cible de sa boite. les iPhone seront encore en tte des ventes parce que c'est "in", c'est "classe".

----------


## _skip

Et bien, personnellement, j'aime a, tant un anti-iPhone je trouve que c'est du tout cuit pour la concurrence. Apple va peut tre finir par revoir sa politique (que personnellement je trouve honteuse) vis--vis des dveloppeurs d'applications.

----------


## Obligen

> L'ide de dire que quand une couche intermdiaire est utilise, le code produit peut-tre moins bon trouve des supporters.


C'est tellement plus facile de programmer en C++ plutt qu'en java ou .NET, c'est clair, tout le monde sait a...

----------


## Lyche

Mais ils s'en foutent, de toute faon quelque soit les dcisions prises par Jobs, le public n'est pas touch, ce ne sont que les mtiers de l'IT qui sont touchs, et tant qu'ils vendent, le reste ils en ont rien  taper. C'est malheureux  dire, mais tant que les dveloppeurs courberont l'chine Apple (et autres grandes boites) feront ce qu'ils veulent..

----------


## shkyo

Apple a toujours t un constructeur trs solution propritaire, ils continuent juste d'aller encore plus dans ce sens...  ::aie:: 
Mais bon, je ne suis pas sr que ce soit une bonne ide  moyen terme, surtout quand on voit le nombre d'applications crites en Java pour tout ce qui est mobile, pas que l'iPhone !

----------


## tenebriox

Un peu de mal  comprendre cette action, surtout quils nont pas (encore) de produits remplaants. Du mal  comprendre leur intrt  faire a

----------


## nickylarson

> Qu'est-ce qu'il s'en fou jobs que a gueule dans le monde de l'IT, a passe au dessus du consommateur cible de sa boite. les iPhone seront encore en tte des ventes parce que c'est "in", c'est "classe".


je plussois !

L'iphone commence a me les 'Bip'!

N'y a-t-il pas abus de position dominante ?

On ne peut qu'tre admiratif devant la politique marketing certes... 

Pour le reste, les dveloppeurs n'en pensent pas moins mais la ferme tant que l'iphone reste une cash machine pour eux...

On commence  voir du changement (il etait temps), notamment avec la publicit Samsung centre service (comme Apple...) et non plus 'mon tel a 500 fonctionnalits c'est top ! ' 

Il tait temps !

En attendant...

----------


## Niark13

> C'est tellement plus facile de programmer en C++ plutt qu'en java ou .NET, c'est clair, tout le monde sait a...


En mme temps, ils n'utilisent pas C++, mais Objective-C, langage qui propose  95% les mmes concepts que Java et qui s'apprend en une demi journe quand on connait celui-ci.

Je suppose qu'ils utilisent des outils de vrification statique du code pour valider les 150 000 apps qu'ils ont sur le store. Ds lors, le code qui se charge en dynamique, comme Java (URLClassLoader) ou .Net doit les emmerder et il les interdisent plutt que de prendre des risques avec la scurit.

C'est la seule raison que je vois qui pourrait expliquer cette politique.

----------


## beekeep

Et pourtant la CS5 d'Adobe qui sort aujourd'hui annonait bien :



> Adobe Flash Professional CS5 will include a Packager for iPhone that  will let you publish ActionScript 3 projects to run as native  applications for iPhone. These applications can be delivered to iPhone  users through the Apple App Store.*
> 
> *Subject to Apples current requirements and  approval.


 ::roll::

----------


## Teocali

J'appuie les dires de Lyche. J'ai pas mal de possesseurs d'Iphone dans mes connaissances... aucune ne bosse dans l'IT (except une, mais bon, il s'agit du PDG d'une SSII... je sais pas si on peut le qualifier comme appartenant au domaine de l'IT  ::aie:: ). 
Le public cible de l'Iphone n'en a strictement rien a foutre de cette clause. Ce qu'ils veulent, c'est des applications qui tournent. 
Et franchement, je vois mal les dveloppeurs couber l'echine. Aprs tout, eux, ce qu'ils veulent, c'est qu'on achete leurs dveloppements. Et, tiens, c'est bizarre, l'Iphone constitue le plus gros parc install de Smartphone...

En gros, cette clause est dgueulasse, mais d'un point de vue strictement marketing et conomique (deux domaines gnralement  l'oppos de la morale), elle est compltement justifiable. Faut pas oublier que les dveloppeurs de l'Iphone ne sont pas le public que Apple souhaite contenter avec l'Iphone, mais bel et bien les utilisateurs. C'est con, mais c'est comme a...

Teocali

----------


## yann2

Salut




> Qu'est-ce qu'il s'en fou jobs que a gueule dans le monde de l'IT, a passe au dessus du consommateur cible de sa boite. les iPhone seront encore en tte des ventes parce que c'est "in", c'est "classe".


D'un autre ct, s'il y a moins de dveloppement pour la plateforme ou si la navigation ouaibe est limite d  l'absence de plug-in flash, il y a pril en la demeure, non ?

Aprs, c'est vrai que a fait trs classe. Enfin, c'est le ressenti que j'ai quand j'entends parler les gens. Personnellement, la petit boite ne m'excite pas trop  ::lol::

----------


## Neko

> je plussois !
> 
> L'iphone commence a me les 'Bip'!
> 
> N'y a-t-il pas abus de position dominante ?
> 
> On ne peut qu'tre admiratif devant la politique marketing certes... 
> 
> En attendant...


Ben non puisque dj l'iPhone n'a "que" 17.8% de PDM et donc n'est pas en position dominante.
La seule chose c'est qu'il pourrait y avoir, c'est une "vente force" dans un sens puisque pour faire une appli vous devez absolument avoir un mac et vous servir de xCode alors que les 2 services ne sont pas lis et qu'il existe d'autres logiciels compatibles

----------


## kamus

Effectivement , l'utilisateur final s'en contrefiche , c'est un problme de dveloppement pur , comme l'utilisation de flash ou de html5.
Le choix se justifie conomiquement , et l'iphone n'est pas un environnement ouvert.
Maitenant ce geste est dommage de la part d'Apple mais n'affectera d'aucune manire les ventes d'iphones.

----------


## kamus

> c'est une "vente force" dans un sens puisque pour faire une application vous devez absolument avoir un mac et vous servir de xCode alors que les 2 services ne sont pas lis et qu'il existe d'autres logiciels compatibles


+1 puisqu'il n'existe pas de sdk iphone pour pc dit par apple. une action en justice pourrait peut-tre annuler cette clause , encore plus s'il s'avre que les applications non dveloppes sur xcode sont plus refuses que les autres ( la provenance du code est dtectable via un procd statistique ).

----------


## FloMo

C# est fait pour .Net, Java pour bricoler, Objective-C pour Cocoa et ActionScript pour les animations Flash.

C# peut sans problme excuter du C / C++ voir du Javascript.
Java peut galement utiliser ces langages.
Flash peut utiliser JavaScript.

Avec une base solide en C, il n'y a pas de soucis de portage.

Prenons l'exemple de Quake : port en quelques jours sur iPhone et Android sans aucun soucis. Aprs, il y a juste les spcificits de chaque plateforme.

En gros, la seule partie du code qui diffre, c'est l'interface graphique (propre  chaque OS par respect de l'utilisateur) hormis dans les jeux vidos o le code est quasi-identique.

Inutile de proposer des pseudo-solutions pour ceux qui ne veulent pas s'y mettre. Si demain je bosse sur Android, je ne vais pas m'insurger que ce ne soit pas compatible avec Objective-C et Cocoa !

----------


## trenton

C'est marrant, beaucoup ici sont surpris alors que ce genre de pratiques existent depuis longtemps. On dirait que certains viennent de dcouvrir le monde du logiciel privateur...

----------


## kamus

> C'est marrant, beaucoup ici sont surpris alors que ce genre de pratiques existent depuis longtemps. On dirait que certains viennent de dcouvrir le monde du logiciel privateur...


Cela ne veut rien dire. un diteur peut crer un logiciel sans pour autant avoir une dmarche ferme , c'est le cas d'adobe par exemple avec Flash , qui permet  chaque dveloppeur de choisir ses outils , le sdk tant gratuit et multiplateforme.
Je n'ai pas vu de sdk iphone pour windows ou Linux dit par Apple par exemple.

----------


## Zeusviper

Cette politique est quand mme vraiment trange. 
Vouloir affaiblir la domination flash qui d'une part est un point faible pour la plateforme Apple (techniquement c'est  justifier, mais financirement parlant, c'est indiscutable!), a peut se comprendre. 
Mais prendre une telle politique n'est vraiment pas sans risque. 
Si Adobe dcidait la mme chose, ie exit la version mac de la CS, cela ferait mal!!

Et dans cette optique j'y verrai bien juste une OPA moyen terme. Affaiblir au max adobe au niveau financier, puis lorsque la situation sera devenue critique, simplement racheter adobe pour poursuivre la CS avec intgration des solutions Apple.

----------


## rizoto

> +1 puisqu'il n'existe pas de sdk iphone pour pc dit par apple. une action en justice pourrait peut-tre annuler cette clause , encore plus s'il s'avre que les applications non dveloppes sur xcode sont plus refuses que les autres ( la provenance du code est dtectable via un procd statistique ).


Tu peux trs bien faire de l'objectiv C sans Xcode...

----------


## BakaOnigiri

> je n'ai pas vu de sdk iphone pour windows ou linux dit par apple par exemple.


On peut dire la mme chose de .net, mono n'est pas de microsoft, et visual studio ne tourne qu'avec windows.

Pour objective-c, il existe une version GNU, mais trs peu utilise : GNUstep

----------


## BakaOnigiri

Finalement, la politique Apple semble porter ces fruits (pour eux en tout cas) vu que Adobe a prsent rcemment un produit qui converti une animation flash en code html5 / canvas / javascript

http://www.9to5mac.com/Flash-html5-canvas-35409730

----------


## kamus

> Et dans cette optique j'y verrai bien juste une OPA moyen terme. Affaiblir au max adobe au niveau financier, puis lorsque la situation sera devenue critique, simplement racheter adobe pour poursuivre la CS avec intgration des solutions apple.


c'est tout  fait possible , apple a les moyens de racheter adobe , par change d'actions par exemple , et c'est un investissement plus que rentable.
*exit les produits adobe sur pc par contre* du coup , on a vu le destin de emagic logic par exemple.

----------


## kamus

> On peut dire la mme chose de .net, mono n'est pas de microsoft, et visual studio ne tourne qu'avec windows.


si tu savais ce que je pense de microsoft :-) 



> Finalement, la politique apple semble porter ces fruits (pour eux en tout cas) vu que Adobe a prsent rcemment un produit qui converti une animation flash en code html5 / canvas / javascript


ce que veut Apple , c'est surtout qu'on utilise ses outils sur sa plateforme, pas un envirronement tiers. De plus flash a toujours t ouvert  l'export , que ce soit pour du desktop ( AIR ) ou pour l'iphone , ce dont nous parlons aujourd'hui. Flash , bien que propritaire a une dmarche d'ouverture. D'ailleurs, certaines features inclues dans flash ont t souffles par les utilisateurs eux-mme , le text layout framework par exemple.

----------


## BakaOnigiri

Oui en effet, Adobe voulait bien porter flash sur iphone, je ne sais pas si  aurait t une bonne chose, mais il y a peut de chance qu'on le sache un jour.

Par contre pour la nouvelle politique Apple, je trouve  dommage, si qqun veux dvelopper avec une surcouche, mme si  fait du mauvais code (es-ce vraiment vrai ?) je vois pas o est le problme.

Bon aprs rien n'empche de crer des brique logicielles en C/C++ pour aider au dveloppement multi-plateforme.

Juste une question : peut-on dvelopper des applis autrement qu'en java sur Android ?

----------


## Yo Eight

Il n'y a rien de scandaleux venant d'Apple de dcider comment doit tre intterfaces les applications pour tourner sur LEUR plateforme.

Microsoft pour WM 7 veut du Silverlight et du XNA. Il n'a pas de problme. Tout le monde fait a. Tu ne peux pas utilis le framework de la Xbox 360 pour faire un jeu sur PS3 et inversement.

Il faut comprendre que ce n'est pas le langage qui est mis en cause ici. Quand on crit du java, on utilise le framwork java. Le C# qui est parl ici utilise .NET (et encore une dclinaison: Mono)

Bref que des frameworks pas du tout natifs et encore pire, il y en a mme un qui utilise une dclinaison d'un framework propritaire fait  la base pour Windows.

C'est vraiment pas propre du tout et tout a sans aborder les problmes de scurit dans lesquelles Apple n'aurait mme pas la main !

----------


## berceker united

> Cette politique est quand mme vraiment trange. 
> Vouloir affaiblir la domination flash qui d'une part est un point faible pour la plateforme apple (techniquement c'est  justifier, mais financirement parlant, c'est indiscutable!), ca peut se comprendre. 
> Mais prendre une telle politique n'est vraiment pas sans risque. 
> Si Adobe dcidait la mme chose, ie exit la version mac de la CS, cela ferait mal!!
> 
> Et dans cette optique j'y verrai bien juste une OPA moyen terme. Affaiblir au max adobe au niveau financier, puis lorsque la situation sera devenue critique, simplement racheter adobe pour poursuivre la CS avec intgration des solutions apple.


Il serait bien capable justement de faire en sorte que tout les produits Adobe puisse tourner uniquement sur Mac comme ils l'ont fait avec Logic. D'un autre cot Adobe ne peut se permettre de faire la mme chose avec eu en ne dveloppant plus sur Mac. Car Microsoft pourrait attendre Adobe en embuscade mais ce dernier est moins propritaire que Apple. Sera une guerre de logiciel donc "de bonne guerre". 
Nanmoins, si Adobe dcide d'arrter de dvelopper pour Mac mais uniquement pour PC a va faire mal mais c'est mme inenvisageable.

----------


## dams78

Vive l'interoperabilit dans tout a...  ::cry::

----------


## naholyr

> Mais ils s'en foutent, de toute faon quelque soit les dcisions prises par Jobs, le public n'est pas touch, ce ne sont que les mtiers de l'IT qui sont touchs, et tant qu'ils vendent, le reste ils en ont rien  taper. C'est malheureux  dire, mais tant que les dveloppeurs courberont l'chine Apple (et autres grandes boites) feront ce qu'ils veulent..


Ce qui me dprime c'est que tu as raison, mais que ce n'est pas aux dveloppeurs de ragir mais aux diffrentes cours de justice lis  l'OMC par exemple...


Rsumons les faits :
L'iPhone se vend bien, mieux, il est le smartphone le plus vendu au monde... Consquences :
Les socits qui veulent faire du business sur le prochain modle de socit (l'Internet mobile) font - forcment - la majorit de leur chiffre d'affaire sur les applications iPhone.Certaines de ces socits ne souhaitent pas pour autant devenir compltement esclaves d'une solution propritaire, et souhaitent donc capitaliser leurs dveloppements sur plusieurs plateformes. Pour cela elles passent - idalement - par des couches intermdiaires, ce qui leur permet de gagner leur vie...Apple dcide que maintenant pour dvelopper une application iPhone on ne peut utiliser QUE le SDK iPhone... Consquences :
Cela implique que pour dvelopper une application iPhone il faut un Mac car le SDK ne marche que sur Mac OS X, et mme sur Snow Leopard prcisment pour la dernire version, ce qui implique une ventuelle mise  jour (payante) pour ceux qui tait dj sur Mac.Ainsi les socits prcdemment cits sont obligs d'acheter des Mac (produit et matriel fait par Apple)  leurs dveloppeurs si elles souhaites continuer  gagner leur vie. Elles sont aussi obligs d'investir en formation pour la plateforme faite par Apple.

Il me semble qu'on appelle a un abus de position dominante, et Microsoft s'est fait massacrer en ayant une attitude moins arrogante et moins brutale que a...

----------


## GrandNoliv

Adobe ne peut pas se permettre d'arrter de sortir ses softs pour Mac (ils ont bien trop de clients sur Mac), et ils ont dclar vendredi ne pas y penser ne serait-ce qu'une seconde.

Pour la petite histoire, on peut voir dans le pass dApple ce que S.Jobs a pu reprocher  Adobe.

 Dans les annes 90, Adobe perdant confiance en Apple fait de Windows son environnement de choix pour Photoshop/Illustrator (meilleure optimisation et debug des applis ct PC) A la sortie de Mac OS X, Adobe ne migre pas sur les nouveaux outils et frameworks du Mac, comme le veut Apple. Lorsqu'Apple dcide de migrer des processeurs PowerPC vers des processeurs Intel x86, ils sont loin d'tre prts  assurer la transition, Photoshop et Illustrator tourneront longtemps avec une couche de quasi-mulation (Rosetta). Arrt d'Adobe Premire sur Mac Constat de lenteur de l'excution de Flash sur Mac compar  Windows, depuis toujours malgr les promesses d'Adobe et les complaintes des utilisateurs. Passage au 64 bits : Adobe tarde une fois de plus  suivre le mouvement d'Apple.

En bref, Apple aime contrler le maximum d'lments de sa plateforme et pense que c'est un atout pour tout le monde si les applications phares exploitent les spcificits de l'OS: Les mises  jour des API profitent  tous les devs immdiatement et les nouveauts s'intgrent facilement et rapidement aux applications. Je pense qu'ils sont sincrement persuads que c'est ce qu'il y a de mieux pour aboutir  un bon produit... je ne sais pas s'ils ont raison par contre.  ::mrgreen:: 

Leur faon de grer la plateforme est finalement trs proche du modle "console de jeu", non? Sur XBox, PS, Wii, a se passe comment du point de vue de l'autorisation des applications, du kit de dveloppement...? Ca me semble assez similaire.

----------


## naholyr

> Il n'y a rien de scandaleux venant d'Apple de dcider comment doit tre intterfaces les applications pour tourner sur LEUR plateforme. 
> [...]
> Il faut comprendre que ce n'est pas le langage qui est mis en cause ici.
> [...]


Le problme c'est qu'une plateforme d'excution doit spcifier un format de binaire, et pas la source qui a permis de produire ce binaire. On n'a jamais vu jouer a ! Mme sur Windows ils n'ont jamais os tre aussi absolus !

Quand on utilise un autre framework, ce n'est qu'une surcouche qui en-dessous utilise le framework fourni par Apple, sinon cela veut dire qu'une grande partie de l'API n'est pas documente et alors de deux choses l'une :
 * Soit ils n'ont pas fait le travail de documentation de manire correcte. a n'est pas pardonnable  ce niveau.
 * Soit ils ont laiss des API "internes" libres d'accs aux applications, et maintenant ils disent "ah oui mais non elles sont l mais vous avez pas le droit de les utiliser puisqu'elles sont pas dans la doc". C'est comme a qu'on fait de la scurit ??? Voil comment on arrive  piquer le numro de tl des visiteurs sous Safari Mobile...




> C'est vraiment pas propre du tout et tout a sans aborder les problmes de scurit dans lesquelles Apple n'aurait mme pas la main !


Si l'OS tait scuris, les API non documents ne seraient simplement pas accessibles  la couche applicative...

----------


## wxuserbrest

Bonjour,
 priori si par exemple Qt tait port compltement sur les mobiles d'Apple il ne devrait pas y avoir de rejet puisqu'il s'agirait juste de classes utilisant celles natives ? en liant de faon statique la bibliothque au code. Je me trompe ou pas ? du coup tout le monde fait du C++ avec Qt et au final juste un seul code "portable"  utiliser ?
Bonne fin de journe

----------


## digital3d

Que Microsoft dcide de ne plus accepter sur son systeme d'exploitation, le navigateur Safari d'Apple, Quicktime d'Apple, Itunes d'Apple et autres outils d'Apple parce que sois-disant ca allourdirait la mmoire ou je ne sais quel excuse et vous allez voir comme Apple va gueuler et le frix qu'il va perdre! Pourtant il le fait lui avec son propre OS. Ce n'est pas juste du tout!!  ::furax:: 

Je m'y etais mis sur Monotouch en C# et j'ai crer un petit truc sympa et apprendre cette nouvelle c'est degueulasse! J'ai un iPhone mais si Apple joue le nazi avec les exo-dveloppeurs, ben qu'il reste dans son trou!

----------


## Dogueson

> Il n'y a rien de scandaleux venant d'Apple de dcider comment doit tre intterfaces les applications pour tourner sur LEUR plateforme.


Dans ce cas, qu'ils le fassent de suite, pas aprs avoir ferr tout le monde. Cela aurait t clair et honnte.




> Microsoft pour WM 7 veut du Silverlight et du XNA. Il n'a pas de problme. Tout le monde fait a.


MS n'a jamais empch l'utilisation de technologies autres que les siennes sur ses OS




> Tu ne peux pas utilis le framework de la Xbox 360 pour faire un jeu sur PS3 et inversement.


Ce n'est pas parce que les marchands de jeux sont borns et protectionnistes  outrance qu'Apple doit faire de mme.

Fin bref, c'est une pratique assez courante chez Apple, et je ne comprends pas qu'on puisse encore en tre tonn.

----------


## naholyr

> Fin bref, c'est une pratique assez courante chez Apple, et je ne comprends pas qu'on puisse encore en tre tonn.


Ce qui m'tonne moi c'est l'immobilisme des autorits mondiales du commerce. Quand c'est un petit poussin qui agit comme a dans son coin why not, mais quand a commence  grossir l'ouverture devient un paramtre critique, et les forcer trop tard serait dramatique pour l'innovation en gnral.

----------


## atb

Cest nest pas une surprise ! On le sait et Apple ne va pas s'arrter en mi chemin.

Le bb nest mme pas encore sur ces pattes et fait dj  chi..* la grande famille ::bebe::   ::rouleau:: 

Pour moi il y a deux catgories de dveloppeurs, ceux qui le font par amour  linformatique (llite, les meilleurs, les crateurs) Et les autres. Apple avec cette stratgie est entrain de perdre la premire catgorie. Demain on dveloppera pour lui que pour gagner sa vie et exister sur le march.

----------


## trenton

> Que Microsoft dcide de ne plus accepter sur son systeme d'exploitation, le navigateur Safari d'Apple, Quicktime d'Apple, Itunes d'Apple et autres outils d'Apple parce que sois-disant ca allourdirait la mmoire ou je ne sais quel excuse et vous allez voir comme Apple va gueuler et le frix qu'il va perdre! Pourtant il le fait lui avec son propre OS. Ce n'est pas juste du tout!!


Ta comparaison est mauvaise, Apple n'interdit aucun logiciel, mais juste certains technologies. Microsoft a dj fait des choses un peu similaires, mais personne n'a jamais bronch. C'est comme a que a fonctionne dans le monde du logiciel privateur, faut vous rveiller, on est pas au pays des bisounours !

----------


## dourouc05

> priori si par exemple Qt tait port compltement sur les mobiles d'Apple il ne devrait pas y avoir de rejet puisqu'il s'agirait juste de classes utilisant celles natives ? en liant de faon statique la bibliothque au code. Je me trompe ou pas ? du coup tout le monde fait du C++ avec Qt et au final juste un seul code "portable"  utiliser ?


Ce serait possible, si ta licence te le permet : soit tu passes  la GPL, qui contamine ton code (tu dois tout mettre en GPL), soit tu payes la licence commerciales (et tu fais ce que tu veux). Sinon, en LGPL, tu n'as droit qu'au linkage dynamique (vu que tu dois pouvoir remplacer sans problme les libs utilises sans recompilation...). 

Mais il faudrait encore savoir si quelqu'un va porter Qt sur ces mobiles. Si quelqu'un serait assez fou pour le faire. Surtout sachant qu'Apple pourrait dcider d'interdire l'utilisation de Qt, en claquant des doigts. Y aurait-il quelqu'un d'assez fou pour a ? Travailler un certain temps, puis voir qu'on doit tout jeter  la poubelle parce qu'un grand parachute a dcid, un jour, que ta tte ne lui revenait pas. Ou bien parce qu'il a d craser une mouche ce matin sur son bureau. 

On peut aussi comprendre le truc d'une manire encore pire : tu ne peux pas crer tes propres API pour ton appli. Pas d'encapsulage des horreurs (NB : je n'ai jamais vu  quoi ressemblait l'API, c'est juste pour dire tout ce que je pense du systme) de la pomme, tout en direct. Pas d'encapsulage pour rduire ton code, bienvenue aux macros  volont ! Pour garder un code plus lisible, plus facilement maintenable, pour des applications d'encore meilleure qualit, je suppose ?

----------


## travon

> Cest nest pas une surprise ! On le sait et Apple ne va pas s'arrter en mi chemin.
> 
> Le bb nest mme pas encore sur ces pattes et fait dj  chi..* la grande famille 
> 
> Pour moi il y a deux catgories de dveloppeurs, ceux qui le font par amour  linformatique (llite, les meilleurs, les crateurs) Et les autres. Apple avec cette stratgie est entrain de perdre la premire catgorie. Demain on dveloppera pour lui que pour gagner sa vie et exister sur le march.



*Lorsqu'on est un dveloppeur par amour de l'informatique, on ne transforme pas une daube de flash en un vrai langage comme Objective C.
*

----------


## travon

Je comprends pas, je peux pas utiliser flash et .net pour coder un jeu pour PS3.


je peux porter plainte pour abus de position dominante contre sony ?


N'importe quoi, mdr   ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::

----------


## Paul TOTH

> Cest nest pas une surprise ! On le sait et Apple ne va pas s'arrter en mi chemin.
> 
> Le bb nest mme pas encore sur ces pattes et fait dj  chi..* la grande famille 
> 
> Pour moi il y a deux catgories de dveloppeurs, ceux qui le font par amour  linformatique (llite, les meilleurs, les crateurs) Et les autres. Apple avec cette stratgie est entrain de perdre la premire catgorie. Demain on dveloppera pour lui que pour gagner sa vie et exister sur le march.


je n'ai jamais mis le doigt dans l'iPhone car ds le dpart la plateforme tait ferme (droits d'entre sur AppleStore, SDK sous Mac)...qu'il s'enferme un peu plus ne me drange donc pas  ::):

----------


## scboffspring

> Je comprends pas, je peux pas utiliser flash et .net pour coder un jeu pour PS3.
> 
> 
> je peux porter plainte pour abus de position dominante contre sony ?
> 
> 
> N'importe quoi, mdr



Je suis pas d'accord avec toi, tu peux trs bien le faire si t'as envie! Mais pour a il faut une surcouche, ce qui est normal...


Le problme n'est pas de pas pouvoir utiliser flash et .net, mais de coder en ces langages, pour transformer en Objective-C pour l'Iphone...


Bref, Apple font ce qu'ils veulent, mais a me rconforte dans mon ide que c'est des cons.

----------


## Paul TOTH

> Je suis pas d'accord avec toi, tu peux trs bien le faire si t'as envie! Mais pour a il faut une surcouche, ce qui est normal...
> 
> 
> Le problme n'est pas de pas pouvoir utiliser flash et .net, mais de coder en ces langages, pour transformer en Objective-C pour l'Iphone...
> 
> 
> Bref, Apple font ce qu'ils veulent, mais a me rconforte dans mon ide que c'est des cons.


son argument n'est pas faux ceci dit, mais de ce ct l aussi a manque d'ouverture..  quand la console de jeu portable programmable...  ::):    quand la XBo... le PC Windows brid ?  ::):

----------


## lucideluciole

Le retour du ghetto Apple. Alors si ce n'est plus pour Apple ca sera pour une autre plateforme. Ca sera peut-tre bnfique pour la concurence  d'Apple.

----------


## nicorama

> Ce serait possible, si ta licence te le permet : soit tu passes  la GPL, qui contamine ton code (tu dois tout mettre en GPL), soit tu payes la licence commerciales (et tu fais ce que tu veux). Sinon, en LGPL, tu n'as droit qu'au linkage dynamique (vu que tu dois pouvoir remplacer sans problme les libs utilises sans recompilation...).


Java est GPL, et ya pas moyen que ton code soit contamin. Tu "contamines" uniquement si les briques sont interdpendantes. Si tu utilises une bibliothque Qt, ton code peut tre propritaire tant que tu ne touches pas au code interne de Qt.
C'est idem avec toute technologie fonctionnant avec Hibernate ou MySQL.

----------


## yann2

> Ta comparaison est mauvaise, Apple n'interdit aucun logiciel, mais juste certains technologies. *Microsoft a dj fait des choses un peu similaires, mais personne n'a jamais bronch*. C'est comme a que a fonctionne dans le monde du logiciel privateur, faut vous rveiller, on est pas au pays des bisounours !


Salut

Est ce que tu as des exemples stp ? Parce que je ne trouve pas !

Sinon, en interdisant des technologies, on interdit quand mme un panel de logiciels, non ? Du moins, jusqu' ce que ces logiciels soient ports sur des techno plus satisfaisante pour apple.

Merci
Yann

----------


## Jrmie A.

C'est quand je lis des sujets comme celui-ci que je ne peux qu'tre content de moi mme d'avoir migr en tant qu'utilisateur et en tant que dveloppeur de la plateforme Apple vers Android.  ::): 
L o Microsoft a appris de ses erreurs et va vers "l'ouverture" (modre mais ouverture quand mme), Apple se referme sur lui mme. Et Jobs n'est pas assez malin que pour voir que ca va le couler  moyen terme.

----------


## dams78

> C'est quand je lis des sujets comme celui-ci que je ne peux qu'tre content de moi mme d'avoir migr en tant qu'utilisateur et en tant que dveloppeur de la plateforme Apple vers Android. 
> L o Microsoft a appris de ses erreurs et va vers "l'ouverture" (modre mais ouverture quand mme), Apple se referme sur lui mme. Et Jobs n'est pas assez malin que pour voir que ca va le couler  moyen terme.


D'un autre ct Apple  toujours fais du "haut de gamme" j'entends par l des petits parts de march mais bien rentable, avec l'iphone ils ont quand mme fait fort (leader). Peut tre que dans le futur l'iphone perdra cette place de leader au profit d'une place "haut de gamme", donc pas sur que S. Jobs soit si bte que a. Mais a, ce n'est que mon point de vue.

----------


## Leonhart

> l'iphone ils ont quand mme fais fort (leader).


Arretons de dire qu'Apple est leader puisque l'Iphone (bien que HW le plus vendu) est encore bien derriere RIM ou Symbian ...

Ceci dit, c'est les developpeurs en gnral qui ont plac l'Iphone comme le sait Graal. Maintenant qu'Apple retombe dans ses bonnes vieilles habitudes, pas la peine de jouer les tonns. 

Si vous n'tes pas content, allez programmer sous Android ou WinCE. Dbarassez vous de votre Iphone et acheter un mobile sous Linux mobile.
Mais ce ne sont que des exemples...

Ne vous y trompez pas, je ne soutiens en aucun cas Apple  :;):

----------


## Traroth2

> J'appuie les dires de Lyche. J'ai pas mal de possesseurs d'Iphone dans mes connaissances... aucune ne bosse dans l'IT (except une, mais bon, il s'agit du PDG d'une SSII... je sais pas si on peut le qualifier comme appartenant au domaine de l'IT ). 
> Le public cible de l'Iphone n'en a strictement rien a foutre de cette clause. Ce qu'ils veulent, c'est des applications qui tournent. 
> Et franchement, je vois mal les dveloppeurs couber l'echine. Aprs tout, eux, ce qu'ils veulent, c'est qu'on achete leurs dveloppements. Et, tiens, c'est bizarre, l'Iphone constitue le plus gros parc install de Smartphone...
> 
> En gros, cette clause est dgueulasse, mais d'un point de vue strictement marketing et conomique (deux domaines gnralement  l'oppos de la morale), elle est compltement justifiable. Faut pas oublier que les dveloppeurs de l'Iphone ne sont pas le public que Apple souhaite contenter avec l'Iphone, mais bel et bien les utilisateurs. C'est con, mais c'est comme a...
> 
> Teocali


Oui bon... En gros, dterminer si on va dvelopper une application pour une plateforme donne, c'est d'abord un calcul conomique. En interdisant l'utilisation de "couches intermdiaires" et donc d'API communes  d'autres plateformes, Apple augmente le cot de dveloppement d'une application iPhone. En imposant l'utilisation de certains langages, Apple augmente le cot de formation d'un dveloppeur iPhone. Statistiquement, a va diminuer les dveloppements pour iPhone, c'est invitable.

----------


## Bryce de Mouris

> quand la console de jeu portable programmable...


Elle existe dj mais tout le monde s'en fout xD, a manque d'un gros coup de pouce marketing.
Open Pandora

----------


## travon

> C'est quand je lis des sujets comme celui-ci que je ne peux qu'tre content de moi mme d'avoir migr en tant qu'utilisateur et en tant que dveloppeur de la plateforme Apple vers Android. 
> L o Microsoft a appris de ses erreurs et va vers "l'ouverture" (modre mais ouverture quand mme), Apple se referme sur lui mme. Et Jobs n'est pas assez malin que pour voir que ca va le couler  moyen terme.


*
En mme temps, microsoft n'a pas le choix si ils veulent se dbarrasser de cette image "Has been", "bug" et "virus" qui leur colle  la peau.*

----------


## Jrmie A.

> *
> En mme temps, microsoft n'a pas le choix si ils veulent se dbarrasser de cette image "Has been", "bug" et "virus" qui leur colle  la peau.*


A part un troll bien gras contre Microsoft c'est quoi? Parce que la perception que j'ai d'Apple est bien plus mauvaise que celle que j'ai de Microsoft. 

Apple avait justement l'occasion au travers de l'iPhone de se dbarrasser de son image litiste rfractaire  l'ouverture. Au lieu de cela, ils s'y enfoncent encore d'avantage. L o je dis que ca va les couler, je me suis peut tre emball sur le moyen terme, mais  long terme, je suis convaincu de la mort de tout systme totalement verrouill. Il n'y a qu' voir la progression d'Android. Apple veut tout grer, tout contrler, l'histoire  montrer plus d'une fois ce qui arrive lorsqu'une telle volont dirigiste est employe.

Qui plus est, la dictature Apple va faire perdre  l'AppStore une srie de programmeurs. Et quoiqu'on en dise, c'est en grande partie cet AppStore qui est responsable du succs de l'iPhone. C'est comme une console, ce n'est pas son hardware qui fait son succs, mais ses jeux. Aprs, c'est le chat qui se mort la queue. Il faut que suffisamment de programmeurs aient les cojnes d'envoyer chier Apple. Mais pour ca, je ne m'en fais pas trop.

----------


## kamus

> Lorsqu'on est un dveloppeur par amour de l'informatique, on ne transforme pas une daube de flash en un vrai langage comme Objective C.


parce qu'action script 3 n'est pas un vrai language? on aura tout lu , surtout de la part de certain qui n'y connaissent absolument rien ...


le principe est uniquement de coder avec la syntaxe d'actionscript , c'est tout , le reste est proche du framework utilis pour coder un projet iphone en c++.
une api similaire  l'api livre par apple est incluse dans flash, et le compilateur doit traduire les instructions en c++ ou objective c avant du code binaire.
ils doivent donc utiliser un compilateur objective c gnu dans flash.

Action script n'a rien  envier  objective c , c'est un language objet avec des classes , interfaces , etc ... bref commentaire dbile...

----------


## Yo Eight

> Dans ce cas, qu'ils le fassent de suite, pas aprs avoir ferr tout le monde. Cela aurait t clair et honnte.
> 
> 
> 
> MS n'a jamais empch l'utilisation de technologies autres que les siennes sur ses OS
> 
> 
> 
> Ce n'est pas parce que les marchands de jeux sont borns et protectionnistes  outrance qu'Apple doit faire de mme.
> ...


Bien que je suis d'accord qu'ils auraient d prvenir avant, cela n'empche pas qu'ils sont dans leurs pleins droits vu que c'est encore une fois LEUR plateforme. Ils n'obligent personne d'utiliser leur plateforme.

MS n'empche pas ? Encore une fois pour Windows Mobile 7, c'est Silverlight et XNA donc si, ils le font aussi.

Pour les marchands de consoles jeux (dont fait parti Microsoft, donc tu vois qu'ils empchent bien  ::D: ) c'est pareil et tout le monde s'adapte.

----------


## Ceylo

Personnellement j'ai surtout l'impression que a grogne parce que des droits sont retirs. Si vous n'avez pas les droit ds le dbut, le rsultat est le mme mais vous n'avez pas le mme sentiment de frustration  ::roll:: .

----------


## atb

> MS n'empche pas ? Encore une fois pour Windows Mobile 7, c'est Silverlight et XNA donc si, ils le font aussi.


 ::alerte::  Troll dtect  ::alerte:: 

En ce moment mme mon collgue regarde un truc en flash sur sur htc windows 7 ! Il peut lire des pdf et les applications java sans problme  ::ccool::

----------


## Paul TOTH

> parce qu'action script 3 n'est pas un vrai language? on aura tout lu , surtout de la part de certain qui n'y connaissent absolument rien ...
> 
> 
> le principe est uniquement de coder avec la syntaxe d'actionscript , c'est tout , le reste est proche du framework utilis pour coder un projet iphone en c++.
> une api similaire  l'api livre par apple est incluse dans flash, et le compilateur doit traduire les instructions en c++ ou objective c avant du code binaire.
> ils doivent donc utiliser un compilateur objective c gnu dans flash.
> 
> Action script n'a rien  envier  objective c , c'est un language objet avec des classes , interfaces , etc ... bref commentaire dbile...


 moins qu'il n'y ai eut des volutions majeures depuis la dernire fois que j'ai regard a, il n'y a pas de support multithread, et l'API est trs limite.

ceci dit j'aime bien la VM Flash (pour preuve), mais c'est loin d'tre complet  ::):

----------


## Leonhart

> MS n'empche pas ? Encore une fois pour Windows Mobile 7, c'est Silverlight et XNA donc si, ils le font aussi.


Mais doit-on rappeler que Silverlight existe sur les plateforme concurente du fait de MS et de programmeur open-sources courageux ! ... merci  eux ...

De plus, il est possible d'utiliser d'autres outils que Visual Studio pour obtenir du Silverlight ou du XNA. Il tait possible de faire cela galement pour l'Iphone mais ce n'est plus le cas  ::?: 

Le truc qui me chagrine, ce n'est pas la politique d'Apple. Elle est rvoltante anne aprs anne, annonce aprs annonce. Mais c'est la lthargie des dveloppeurs face  elle. Vous faites des annonces a et l en critiquant la Pomme mais certain d'entre vous possde un Ipod, un Mac, un Iphone ... Et je suis sur que certain (ceux tout au fond), programme sous toutes ces plateformes !

La solution est simple, boycotter purement et simplement les produits Apple. Avec une mention spcial a ceux qui font dcouvrir autre chose  leur sphere d'influence. Aprs, l'Ipod est un bon produit ... mais forcer  utiliser Itunes est une erreur. Prfrer un produit concurent plus ouvert.

Think different ...  ::ccool::

----------


## atb

Non ce n'est pas aussi simple, tant qu'il y aura des acheteurs, il y aura de l'argent et donc il y aura des dveloppeurs (socit). Si demain on me dit que tu va gagner 50 % en plus de ton salaire si tu dveloppe pour Apple je pourrais le faire.  contre cur  ::aie:: 
Je prcise bien que je n'ai pas de iphone ou machin chose et je ne l'achterai pas.

----------


## Yo Eight

> Troll dtect 
> 
> En ce moment mme mon collgue regarde un truc en flash sur sur htc windows 7 ! Il peut lire des pdf et les applications java sans problme


Windows Mobile 7 n'est pas encore sortie ( ma connaissance en tout cas). Sachant que Flash et Flex sont des concurrents directs  Silverlight, on verra la raction de Microsoft  ce sujet.

Bien qu'ils peuvent aussi laisser passer mais a reste  voir  ::): . 




> Mais doit-on rappeler que Silverlight existe sur les plateformes concurentes du fait de MS et de programmeur open-sources courageux ! ... merci  eux ...


Pour le portage Silverlight pour les autres plateformes, ce n'est pas du tout "industrialisable" vu que tu ne dpends plus du support de Microsoft. Donc a reste avant tout une geekerie  ::D:

----------


## kamus

> moins qu'il n'y ai eu des volutions majeures depuis la dernire fois que j'ai regard a, il n'y a pas de support multithread, et l'API est trs limite


a veut dire quoi l'api est trs limite ? moi je te parle des possibilits au niveau de language  , qui comme java ou objective s'est orient objet avec des classes , etc ... personnellement je trouve la syntaxe en objective c trs moche d'ailleurs , pire que du caml  ::lol::

----------


## Leonhart

> Bien qu'ils peuvent aussi laisser passer mais a reste  voir .


Ils ne l'ont pas bloqu sur Desktop, ni sous WiMo 6.x (bien qu'il faille, allez loin pour l'installer). Il est probable que a ne passe pas sous WiPho 7 vu la politique plus ... contrl du systme. 
Mais si a peut faire passer Apple pour un concurrent de seconde zone, ils pourraient bien l'installer en natif  ::aie:: 




> Pour le portage Silverlight pour les autres plateformes, ce n'est pas du tout "industrialisable" vu que tu ne dpends plus du support de Microsoft. Donc a reste avant tout une geekerie


Certes oui.
Mon point tait que MS a "libr " du code source de Silverlight pour permettre a qui veut de le porter. C'est  mi-chemin entre protger ses propres intrts et tre ouvert vis--vis de la communaut. C'est autrement plus responsable que ce que fait Apple. Aprs, si on plante tout et que notre systme devient instable  cause de moonlight ... c'est notre problme. Il est normal que le support MS ne voie pas sa responsabilit engage  ::): 

Enfin, personnellement, je ne tripatouillerai pas Silver/moon-light  ::ccool::

----------


## nico1407

En meme temps, quel est le pourcentage de possesseurs de Iphone qui dveloppe?

Apple ne prend pas un gros risque.

----------


## berceker united

> En meme temps, quel est le pourcentage de possesseurs de Iphone qui dveloppent?
> 
> Apple ne prend pas un gros risque.


C'est clair qu'Apple n'est pas l pour faire plaisir au dveloppeur, mais aux utilisateurs. Comme a t dit ici, le plaisir de dvelopper n'aura plus sa place chez Apple mais seulement ceux qui veulent se faire de l'argent et je parle pas forcment d'un petit dveloppeur, mais des entreprises qui souhaite investir dans les applications Iphone. C'est ce dernier qui peut ventuellement faire plier Apple.
Maintenant, quel est le pourcentage d'entreprise s'investissant dans le dveloppement d'applications Iphone et le de dveloppeur qui dveloppe pour le plaisir et arrondir leur fin de mois ?
Si Google n'est pas bte, ils peuvent jouer une grosse carte sur ce point et tenter de rcuprer tous les mcontents d'Apple et voir que du ct d'Endroid c'est moins ambiance "Equilibrium" et sincrement quand je regarde la stratgie commerciale d'Apple est en soit discutable et/ou critiquable me fait vraiment rappeler ce film.

----------


## FloMo

> C'est clair qu'Apple n'est pas l pour faire plaisir au dveloppeur mais aux utilisateurs. Comme a t dit ici, le plaisir de dvelopper n'aura plus sa place chez Apple mais seulement ceux qui veulent se faire de l'argent et je parle pas forcment d'un petit dveloppeur mais des entreprises qui souhaite investir dans les applications Iphone. C'est ce dernier qui peut ventuellement faire plier Apple.
> Maintenant, quel est le pourcentage d'entreprise s'investissant dans le dveloppement d'applications Iphone et le de dveloppeur qui dveloppe pour le plaisir et arrondir leur fin de mois ?


Pour te donner une rponse trs simple, ma socit est spcialise dans le dveloppement iPhone / iPad.
On apprcie cette plateforme car les spcifications sont trs carres, aussi bien en termes d'interface que d'approche technique. Si on ne respecte pas correctement les guidelines, on a une aide approprie et un guidage efficace vers une solution nous permettant d'amliorer nos applications.

En clair, on a choisi cette plateforme car elle est performante, efficace, intuitive. C'est galement le besoin des clients qui veulent cette plateforme pour ces spcificits, qui lui sont uniques.

On dveloppe sur iPhone des interfaces iPhone dans l'esprit Apple. C'est une logique complte.

C'est comme si tu essayais d'implmenter une base de registre ou que tu plaais tes bibliothques n'importe o dans un environnement POSIX.

Si Apple commence  accepter tout et n'importe quoi, ils tuent l'esprit de la plateforme.

----------


## kamus

> Apple ne prend pas un gros risque.


Apple commercialise-t-il des outils et framework d'anim vectoriels pour le dveloppement iphone ? non , un framework 3d pour le dveloppement iphone (unity3d) non , etc ... etc ...
bref il existe pas mal d'outils qui vont tre victime de la dcision d'apple , alors on est pas oblig d'utiliser un framework pour dvelopper , mais une entreprise a des impratifs de temps et de cot de dveloppement , et dvelopper un moteur 3d n'est pas  la porte de tous par exemple, sans parler des divers outils qui facilitent le dveloppement et qui seront impacts...

De plus a fait 6 mois que Adobe annonce le dveloppement iphone avec flash , et Apple annonce ce truc juste  la sortie de CS5.Comment un dveloppeur peut-il faire confiance  une marque qui dit f***  ses partenaires naturels ? et demain Apple va exiger qu'on developpe ses applications en COBOL , ou en FORTRAN... aprs tout ils sont capables du pire , on le sait aujourd'hui ...  mais c'est pas grave , selon certains ici, on passe d'un language  un autre en 1 journe...

----------


## FloMo

> apple commercialise t il des outils et framework d'anim vectoriels pour le dev iphone ? non ,


DashCode et QuartzComposer (ok, le dernier est pour Mac OS X) sont gratuits.




> un framework 3d pour le dev iphone (unity3d) non , etc ... etc ...


Unity compile sous XCode de mmoire, donc en Objective-C / C / C++, donc pas de soucis. C'est juste de la rcriture.




> bref il existe pas mal d'outils qui vont etre victime de la dcision d'apple , alors on est pas oblig d'utiliser un framework pour dvelopper , mais une entreprise a des impratifs de temps et de cout de dev , et dvelopper un moteur 3d n'est pas  la porte de tous par exemple, sans parler des divers outils qui facilitent le dev et qui seront impacts...


La plupart des moteurs 3D sont en C / C++ et utilisent OpenGL. Pas de soucis pour eux.




> de plus a fait 6 mois que adobe annonce le dev iphone avec flash , et apple annonce ce truc juste  la sortie de CS5 , donc c'est aussi un gros fuck you adress  adobe ... comment un dev peut il faire confiance  une marque qui dit fuck  ses partenaires naturels ? et demain apple va exiger qu'on developpe ses app en COBOL , ou en FORTRAN... aprs tout ils sont capables du pire , on le sait aujourd'hui ...  mais c'est pas grave , selon certains ici, on passe d'un language  un autre en 1 journe...


Flash n'a pas t une russite en suit pour le web (seulement pour les comptes d'Adobe)

Si des outils standards arrivent, c'est bonheur. En attendant, on ne peut pas accepter tout et n'importe quoi.

----------


## FloMo

> C'est quand je lis des sujets comme celui-ci que je ne peux qu'tre content de moi mme d'avoir migr en tant qu'utilisateur et en tant que dveloppeur de la plateforme Apple vers Android. 
> L o Microsoft a appris de ses erreurs et va vers "l'ouverture" (modre mais ouverture quand mme), Apple se referme sur lui mme. Et Jobs n'est pas assez malin que pour voir que ca va le couler  moyen terme.


Et concrtement, a donne quoi un projet Android ? (hormis pour le fun de dvelopper sur un mobile)

----------


## atb

En gnral quand on  a la tte dans leau on ne se rend pas compte !  :;): 
Dvelopper pour Android et Microsoft nest pas pour le fun mais pour faire vivre la concurrence. Pour que tout le monde aie accs  ces technologies. 

Car avec la politique dApple, jimagine que si demain ils se retrouvent seul dans le march ils nhsiteront pas  vendre leur jouer des milliers deuro.

Et ce nest pas parce quon gagne sa vie en dveloppant pour Apple ou autre quon est oblig de les vnrer. En gnral on rle pour  peu prs pour tout (Microsoft, google, Oracle, IBM, ) Cest cette diversit de choix qui fait le charme de linformatique mais avec Apple cest une autre histoire. ::sm::

----------


## berceker united

> Pour te donner une rponse trs simple, ma socit est spcialise dans le dveloppement iPhone / iPad.
> On apprcie cette plateforme car les spcifications sont trs carres, aussi bien en termes d'interface que d'approche technique. Si on ne respecte pas correctement les guidelines, on a une aide approprie et un guidage efficace vers une solution nous permettant d'amliorer nos applications.
> 
> En clair, on a choisi cette plateforme car elle est performante, efficace, intuitive. C'est galement le besoin des clients qui veulent cette plateforme pour ces spcificits, qui lui sont uniques.
> 
> On dveloppe sur iPhone des interfaces iPhone dans l'esprit Apple. C'est une logique complte.
> 
> C'est comme si tu essayais d'implmenter une base de registre ou que tu plaais tes biblithques n'importe o dans un environnement POSIX.
> 
> Si Apple commence  accepter tout et n'importe quoi, ils tuent l'esprit de la plateforme.


Je suis d'accord dans le principe. Alors qu'elle accepte d'autre plateforme qui ne garantisse en rien la stabilit parce qu'elle n'est pas certifi "Apple". C'est comme si vous achetiez une voiture mais la marque vous impose d'aller que chez Total et pas possible d'aller ailleurs car la trappe pour le carburant n'est pas pareille + un dtecteur de gazoute non conforme.

----------


## Traroth2

Personnellement, je pense que a risque d'tre la goutte d'eau qui fait dborder le vase, cette histoire. Il y a dj une certaine fuite des dveloppeurs, mais a, a veut dire qu'Apple veut tre le seul  faire du bnfice avec l'iPhone. En tant qu'entreprise, je trouverais les risques lis  un dveloppement d'application iPhone trop levs : investissement dans une plateforme de dveloppement spcifique, cots de dveloppement dsormais levs (il faut tout crire from scratch sans utiliser d'outils externes), possibilits de dploiement alatoires (Apple peut accepter ou refuser une application sur AppStore, et l'AppStore est le seul moyen de distribuer une application), le tout  prendre ou  laisser.
Moi, je vais laisser...

----------


## BakaOnigiri

Bof, rien de dit qu'ils reviendront pas en arrire, pour le moment c'est une nouvelle rgle pour le SDK de l'OS 4 qui est en beta.

Ils sont pas compltement fou, je pense qu'ils savent regarder ce qui coince.

Il sufit de voir pour les applications natives,  la sortie de l'iphone, il ne devait y avoir que des applications web, et maintenant il existe un sdk.

Tout change.

----------


## supertonic

Je suis content d'avoir mis sur C#  ::P:

----------


## JeitEmgie

Pour un forum de techniciens, cela fait beaucoup d'argumentations "d'humeur"

Les justifications techniques avances concernent le "multi-tasking" de l'iPhone OS 4.0

Quand on l'aura physiquement en main on pourra analyser exactement en quoi la manire de grer le "multi-tasking" pourrait tre pnalise par l'utilisation de VM excutant les applications
et donc de voir - d'un point de vue technique - si ces justifications d'Apple ont une quelconque base srieuse autre que l'opportunit d'emm certains


Mais on peut dj prsumer certaines choses :

on n'aurait pas un multi-tasking "time-sliced" mais apparemment - de ce qui a t dit publiquement - un systme premptif qui dcide qui peut s'excuter en background en fonction d'un profilage des appels systme effectu plus ou moins dynamiquement par l'OS
on sait qu'un tlphone a des ressources limites en RAM et que les objectifs du fabricant sont de prserver au maximum la batterie et que l'utilisateur final ait une exprience d'utilisation prserve (entre autre qu'une application en "background" ne puisse consommer trop de ressources au point de dtriorer l'exprience d'utilisation de l'application en "foreground")

Il est concevable qu'une VM puisse compliquer les choses dans ce contexte
Si 2 applications sous la mme VM sont lances : une des 2 sera en "background" mais le "vrai" code excut est toujours celui de la VM elle-mme donc en fonction de comment ce fameux profiling est fait et aussi de comment une application en background est schdule/gele/ il est clair que ce n'est pas une situation aussi simple  rsoudre 

la question est donc de savoir exactement comment ce fameux multi-tasking a t implment



pour ce qui est des ractions d'humeur,  lire :  why_apple_changed_section_331

----------


## kamus

> Flash n'a pas t une russite en suit pour le web (seulement pour les comptes d'Adobe)
> 
> Si des outils standards arrivent, c'est bonheur. En attendant, on ne peut pas accepter tout et n'importe quoi.


n'importe quoi tes propos ... parce que apple fait du standards ... dashcode et l'autre ne sont pas des outils vectoriels juste un truc pour faire des interfaces moches  l'arrache , un peu comme ce que propose eclipse pour java. Unity3d est aussi un diteur 3d et acclere le dveloppement 3d pour iphone d'une manire fulgurante , j'ai pas vu beaucoup de jeux 3d sur iphone dvelopps juste avec open gl.

Apple a un modle de developpement qui a march jusqu'ici , mais pour une fois , j'espre que les alternatives open source vont venir balayer sa tyrannie ... Apple , expect the unexpected ... je vais plus bosser avec une marque qui parce qu'elle n'est pas capable de coder correctement un os met des batons dans les roues de ses dveloppeurs ( cf la question du multi tache sur l'iphone )

----------


## Jrmie A.

> Et concrtement, a donne quoi un projet Android ? (hormis pour le fun de dvelopper sur un mobile)


Euh, je retourne la question pour iPhone dans ce cas, o j'ai mal compris l'interrogation.

----------


## JeitEmgie

> ... dashcode et l'autre ne sont pas des outils vectoriels juste un truc pour faire des interfaces moches  l'arrache , un peu comme ce que propose eclipse pour java. unity3d est aussi un diteur 3d et accelere le dev 3d pour iphone d'une manire fulgurante , j'ai pas vu bcp de jeux 3d sur iphone dvelopps juste avec open gl...


De fait ce ne sont pas des outils vectoriels 
DashCode, c'est de l'HTML/CSS/JavaScript et QuartzComposer est un diteur de "patch" (ensemble de modules interconnects par des flux de donnes) pour gnrer des compositions animes et interactives avec paramtres et rutilisables dans diffrents contextes aussi bien en standalone que pour des animations d'lments d'interface utilisateur 

On voit pas trop le rapport avec Eclipse et Java ni d'ailleurs en quoi ce genre d'outil est directement responsable de la mochet ou de la beaut de ce que l'utilisateur est capable d'en sortir

Quant  Unity3D,  c'est un superbe outil qui doit en effet acclrer le dveloppement de jeux 3D pour qui commence de rien mais il existe aussi des socits comme PangeaSoftware ont rapidement sorti leur catalogue sur iPhone en se basant sur leur propre SDK OpenGL

Comme Unity3D se base sur XCode pour le build du produit final pour l'iPhone, il ne devrait heureusement pas tre vis par la problmatique en rfrence




> met des batons dans les roues de ses dveloppeurs


L justement, je pense que vous n'avez pas compris : "ses" dveloppeurs sont ceux qui utilisent les outils qui permettent de respecter au mieux leurs guidelines ceux qui viennent d'autres plate-formes et tentent d'imposer des outils "not invented here",  ne sont pas "ses" dveloppeurs et moins il y en aura, au plus il y aura d'espace (commercial) pour "ses" dveloppeurs (qui seront donc encore plus encourags - par les revenus engendrs -  poursuivre dans cette voie) et plus les utilisateurs finaux auront (selon leurs critres) un sentiment de cohrence (de par le respect des guidelines par les dveloppeurs), ce qui dans leur perspective doit se traduire par une fidlisation (donc consolidation des $$$)

----------


## kamus

> L justement, je pense que vous n'avez pas compris : "ses" dveloppeurs sont ceux qui utilisent les outils qui permettent de respecter au mieux leurs guidelines ceux qui viennent d'autres plate-formes et tentent d'imposer des outils "not invented here", ne sont pas "ses" dveloppeurs et moins il y en aura, au plus il y aura d'espace (commercial) pour "ses" dveloppeurs (qui seront donc encore plus encourags - par les revenus engendrs -  poursuivre dans cette voie) et plus les utilisateurs finaux auront (selon leurs critres) un sentiment de cohrence (de par le respect des guidelines par les dveloppeurs), ce qui dans leur perspective doit se traduire par une fidlisation (donc consolidation des $$$)


oui , *on est donc bien dans la prostitution informatique avec apple et "ses devs" , ses "macs"*  ::lol:: 




> On voit pas trop le rapport avec Eclipse et Java ni d'ailleurs en quoi ce genre d'outil est directement responsable de la mochet ou de la beaut de ce que l'utilisateur est capable d'en sortir


eclipse permet la construction d'interfaces pourries pour java comme visual basic des interfaces avec des widgets prdfinis pour windows , etc ... on parle donc bien de la mme chose.

----------


## Ragmaxone

Je n'ai pas eu le courage de tout lire, trop de fioritures ...

Personnellement, si je veux faire une application pour Windows je vais utiliser les outils M$ (qui ne sont disponibles que sous Windows ...), pour faire une application Mac ou Touch je j'utiliserai les outils Apple.|

Je ne vois pas o est le soucis ... je prfre 100 fois faire un truc propre avec les outils fournis par ceux qui ont dvelopp l'OS cible, a m'assure une plus grande facilit de dveloppement, une meilleure stabilit, une meilleure intgration et surtout l'exploitation  100% du systme.
Sous Mac, une application bien faite se fond dans le dcor, si bien qu'on pourrait la confondre avec les applications natives.
Un exemple : VLC. il est multi plateformes, il marche, mais n'est vraiment pas trs beau et franchement sous Mac a pique les yeux ... j'aime ce logiciel uniquement parce qu'il fait office de tous-terrains mais pour le reste  ::no:: 

Cette dcision l est peut-tre un peu ose, mais personnellement a me gne pas et je suis sr  90% que a va pas du tout freiner le dveloppeur Cocoa Touch.

----------


## kamus

> VLC. il est multi plateformes, il marche, mais n'est vraiment pas trs beau et franchement sous Mac a pique les yeux


lol mais rien ne t'empche de skinner VLC avec une couche cocoa ,* je te rappelle que des gens ont gratuitement boss dessus et que c'est un soft open source* , si tu veux le rendre plus beau , bas ya qu'a ou alors paie ton dev.

Je rappelle que flash comme java sont aussi sur mac , donc l'argument cross plateforme ne tient pas , mac os n'est pas iphone os.

ou alors c'est pas bien de dvelopper pour iphone avec un mac , parce que le dev cross plateforme c'est pas bien ? 

et puis free bsd , shell sur mac , c'est pas bien mchant na parce que c'est aussi sur linux ? ... pourtant osx est livr avec php et apache , c'est pas un truc trs mac a ...

apple a juste pris une mauvaise dcision enrobe de mauvais arguments ( d'un point de vue strictement $$$ , ces dcisions sot censes , mais pas d'un point de vue technique ) , et toutes vos contorsions n'y pourrons rien , a fait 12 ans que je programme sur mac , j'ai suivi leurs changements de paradigme vers  intel comme beaucoup, mais les caprices du gourou , a suffit. 

un jour mac re-changera de paradigme et je rigolerai quand vous aurez un truc du style *"erreur XXXX, l'environnement intel n'est plus pris en charge"* affich  l'cran ( _les devs carbon me comprendrons_ )

----------


## Ragmaxone

Je suis d'accord, VLC est gratuit, libre toussa ... mais a n'empche que s'il avait t dvelopp consciencieusement, il serait sous Cocoa.

Pour l'histoire de Carbon, je vois pas l'intrt de s'emm***** avec une rtro-compatibilit de 10 ans, a fait qu'alourdir le systme et compliquer les choses. Et au final, les vieilles applications sont obsoltes parce qu'elles profitent pas des atouts du nouveau systme ...
Je suis sr que si M$ avait fait pareil, en jetant les vieux trucs plus souvent, ils en seraient pas  vendre un systme vieux de presque 10 ans ...

Tu drapes en parlant de bsd et shell puisque c'est les fondations de l'OS  ::roll:: 
sur Mac OS X il y a tout "sauf C#" mais pourquoi pas sur iPhone ? parce que la qualit est beaucoup plus ressentie sur un appareil ultra mobile.
La moindre erreur de conception ou les lib mal faites vont faire beaucoup plus de mal  l'image de l'iPhone/PodTouch/Pad qu'aux Macs ... (et surtout y a beaucoup plus d'intresss par le dveloppement sur iPhone OS que sur Mac OS X  ::D: )

----------


## Paul TOTH

> je suis d'accord, VLC est gratuit, libre toussa ... mais a n'empche que s'il avait t dvelopp consciencieusement, il serait sous Cocoa.
> 
> pour l'histoire de Carbon, je vois pas l'intrt de s'emm***** avec une rtro-compatibilit de 10 ans, a fait qu'alourdir le systme et compliquer les choses. Et au final, les vieilles applis sont obsoltes parce qu'elles profitent pas des atouts du nouveau systme ...
> je suis sr que si M$ avait fait pareil, en jetant les vieux trucs plus souvent, ils en seraient pas  vendre un systme vieux de presque 10 ans ...
> 
> tu drapes en parlant de bsd et shell puisque c'est les fondations de l'OS 
> sur Mac OS X il y a tout "sauf C#" mais pourquoi pas sur iPhone ? parce que la qualit est beaucoup plus ressentie sur un appareil ultra mobile.|
> la moindre erreur de conception ou les lib mal faites vont faire beaucoup plus de mal  l'image de l'iPhone/PodTouch/Pad qu'aux Macs ... (et surtout y a beaucoup plus d'intresss par le dv sur iPhone OS que sur Mac OS X )


ouais en fait l'iPhone c'est tellement bien qu'il ne faut pas le mettre dans les mains de n'importe quel dveloppeur finalement  ::):  Apple devrait faire passer des certifications pour autoriser  dvelopper des applications sur iPhone ^^

----------


## Ragmaxone

puisque c'est Apple qui fourni les Apps il faut qu'ils puissent assurer un certain niveau de qualit ... imagine tu tlcharges une app sur le store Apple et a te plante ton tlphone  ::D: 
et en plus si tu essaies un tlphone avec des applis bancales tu vas pas aimer ... et c'est sr  300% que les mdias vont se ruer sur l'occasion de baver sur Apple  :;):

----------


## JeitEmgie

> oui , *on est donc bien dans la prostitution informatique avec apple et "ses dveloppeurs" , ses "macs"* 
> 
> Eclipse permet la construction d'interfaces pourries pour java comme visual basic des interfaces avec des widgets prdfinis pour windows , etc ... on parle donc bien de la mme chose.
> 
> Bref le blabla classique du apple fanboy...


la dformation des propos est le sport prfr de nombre de participants de developez.net
 croire que la comprhension du franais est en option chez certains

Ni Dashboard, ni QuartzComposer ne correspondent  cette fonctionnalit d'eclipse. 
La construction d'interface base sur les widgets standards de la plate-forme, c'est le rle d'InterfaceBuilder 

et personnellement je fais une distinction entre des widgets "moches" ou "dsuets" (qui reste un critre esthtique mme s'il existe un large consensus sur la mochet de certains) et une interface "pourrie" (mal organise, aux fonctionnalits mal regroupes, compliques, engendrant lenteurs et/ou erreurs dans le travail de l'utilisateur final critre mesurable) 

On peut trs bien avoir une interface "moche" mais dont l'organisation est bien pense par rapport au travail  raliser et une trs belle interface - esthtiquement parlant - totalement incohrente ("pourrie") par rapport  la mthode de travail de l'utilisateur final
 l'un n'empche pas l'autre ce serait trop simple

Si la "mochet" des widgets peut provenir de l'outil l'organisation de l'IHM, elle, est sous la seule responsabilit des dveloppeurs ce n'est pas l'outil qui vous impose de choisir une palette de boutons l o l'utilisateur aurait prfr un menu (juste pour l'exemple) 

et  n'a rien  voir avec la plate-forme cible non plus, d'ailleurs mme si d'aucunes semblent avoir une habilit particulire  attirer les dveloppeurs d'applications qui cumulent le "moche" et "pourri" et qui en plus semblent en tre fiers

----------


## trenton

> Je suis d'accord, VLC est gratuit, libre toussa ... mais a n'empche que s'il avait t dvelopp consciencieusement, il serait sous Cocoa.


Qu'est ce qu'il faut pas lire quand mme...

----------


## Ceylo

> Qu'est ce qu'il faut pas lire quand mme...


Je ne peux que plussoyer Ragmaxone, mme si a peut paratre con d'un point de vue extrieur. Je parle par exprience : avec les bibliothques multiplateformes tu n'atteins pas le mme niveau de cohrence, de ractivit et de qualit visuelle.

----------


## Mat.M

> C'est tellement plus facile de programmer en C++ plutt qu'en java ou .NET, c'est clair, tout le monde sait a...



C'est plus facile de coder en Java ou .NET ( quoique...) mais la grosse diffrence c'est que pour construire un excutable .NET c'est faire le lien  un framework trs lourd de plusieurs Mo dont on ne voit pas toujours l'utilit.
A quoi peuvent me servir LINQ,les WPF et autres usines--gaz si je ne veux faire qu'une simple fentre avec 2 boutons ?  :8O: .

Alors que mme un simple .exe MFC biblios lies en statique c'est seulement 500ko octets sans aucunes dpendances.
Et en win32 pure....50Ko octets.

Passe encore sur un PC que tu installes des frameworks trs lourds en tous genres pour Java ou .NET mais sur un IPhone c'est comprhensible tout de mme.
Donc je comprends pourquoi Steve Jobs a fait ce genre de remarque..

----------


## Leonhart

> Donc je comprends pourquoi Steve Jobs a fait ce genre de remarque..


Travaillant dans le temps rel, je vois trs bien aussi.

Ce qui me chiffonne l dedans, c'est que les conditions des SDK changent de tout au tout entre des versions. Prenons le cas d'une boite qui developpe un soft pour Iphone avec un framework defini. La boite investi des fonds et du temps dans ce soft, elle en est contente et espre gagner sa vie avec.

Mais l ... patatra ... du fait du prince, Apple decide que la bote en question ne peut plus sortir son soft ! Ah si, elle peut, si elle rinvestie dans une r-criture (plutot dans un second dveloppement).

Le problme, la bote n'a plus de fond disponible. Et sa banque ne veut plus lui en prter car elle n'est plus sr de revoir ses sous.

Du coup, la bote ferme et tout le patacaisse qui va avec.
Il aurait mieux fallu que les rgles soient claires et prcises ds le dbut.

------

Pour le ct plus technique du multi-tasking.

Je ne vois pas trs bien comme l'Iphone est fait.
Parcequ'avec des appareils avec des performances suprieures aux ordis desktop d'il y a dix ans, il n'arrive pas  faire ce que ces ordis faisaient correctement.

Mais je vois venir les dveloppeurs d'appli qui vont me fustiger d'avoir dit cela. L'iphone OS est certe plus dvelopp que Win95. Certes, les PC Desktop ne sont pas sur batterie. Nanmoins, quand je vois le tarif affich par Apple, je me dis qu'il n'existe pas de probleme de batterie dans les smartphones de gamme quivalente chez la concurence.

Question ordonnacement, je ne sais mme pas ce que cela donnera. Mais le choix de n'avoir qu'une seul tche active et les autres en semi-sommeil me parrait bonne. Esperons juste qu'il ne reposera pas sur un driv POSIX. A quand un systeme plus performant ? (Un hybride roundrobin / least-time first, par exemple).

-----

Au final, mme conclusions que plus haut.
Si vous n'aimez pas l'Iphone, quittez le et dveloppez autre part. ::ccool::

----------


## JeitEmgie

> Travaillant dans le temps rel, je vois trs bien aussi.
> 
> Ce qui me chiffonne l dedans, c'est que les conditions des SDK changent de tout au tout entre des versions. Prenont le cas d'une boite qui developpe un soft pour Iphone avec un framework defini. La boite investi des fonds et du temps dans ce soft, elle en est contente et espere gagner sa vie avec.
> 
> Mais l ... patatra ... du fait du prince, Apple dedice que la boite en question ne peut plus sortir son soft ! Ah si, elle peut, si elle rinvestie dans une r-criture (plutot dans un second dveloppement).
> 
> Le problme, la boite n'a plus de fond disponible. Et sa banque ne veux plus lui en preter car elle n'est plus sur de revoir ses soux.
> 
> Du coup, la boite ferme et tout le patacaisse qui va avec.
> Il aurait mieux fallu que les rgles soient claires et prcises ds le dbut.


certes mais c'est assez thorique 
on peut aussi penser qu'une entreprise srieuse qui investit beaucoup d'argent dans un dveloppement sur une plate-forme X aurait analys quels sont les outils les plus srs pour garantir son investissement et atteindre au mieux la clientle vise

dans le cas du changement de termes de la licence de l'iPhone on peut donc supposer que ce sont plutt les adeptes du portage "quick and dirty" qui sont pnaliss car, a priori, l'entreprise srieuse aurait choisi les outils natifs

 les problmes lis au scanning des applications pour leur acceptation sur l'iStore me paraissent un bien plus grand risque pour l'investisseur (de par le ct imprvisible et obscur des dcisions) que ce changement de licence




> Pour le ct plus technique du multi-tasking.
> 
> Je ne vois pas trs bien comme l'Iphone est fait.
> Parcequ'avec des appareils avec des performances suprieures aux ordis desktop d'il y a dix ans, il n'arrive pas  faire ce que ces ordis faisaient correctement.
> 
> Mais je vois venir les dveloppeurs d'appli qui vont me fustiger d'avoir dit cela. L'iphone OS est certe plus dvelopp que Win95. Certes, les PC Desktop ne sont pas sur batterie. Nanmoins, quand je vois le tarif affich par Apple, je me dis qu'il n'existe pas de probleme de batterie dans les smartphones de gamme quivalente chez la concurence.
> 
> Question ordonnacement, je ne sais mme pas ce que cela donnera. Mais le choix de n'avoir qu'une seul tche active et les autres en semi-sommeil me parrait bonne. Esperons juste qu'il ne reposera pas sur un driv POSIX. A quand un systeme plus performant ? (Un hybride roundrobin / least-time first, par exemple).


c'est en effet sur ce terrain qu'il y aurait le plus d'analyse critique  faire
et notamment des comparaisons techniques avec les autres solutions que ce soit Android (quelqu'un connait-il les modifications apportes au noyau par rapport  un Linux desktop ?) ou le futur Win7 Mobile (qui apparemment explorera encore une autre voie que les 2 autres pour ce qui est du multi-tasking)

une petite remarque : il n'y a pas que le problme de la dure de vie de la batterie, il y aussi la mmoire vive limite (les Gb du tlphone servent  stocker les apps et leurs fichiers la RAM pour l'excution est beaucoup plus limite)

----------


## Bruno PICART

Bonjour,

Tout d'abord je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a de mal  traduire go screw yourself, a veut tout simplement dire va te visser toi-mme  ::ange:: 

Ensuite, je voudrais savoir s'il est vraiment indispensable pour un dveloppeur de travailler sur des applis iPhone. A priori non.

Apple a toujours voulu enfermer ses technologies : c'est son problme. Apple a toujours voulu enfermer ses clients : il suffisait de rflchir un peu avant d'acheter, surtout quand on connat leur politique de transparence habituelle qui ne remonte pas  hier (" plus vous chercherez  comprendre, moins a ira mieux pour vous !").

----------


## trenton

> Je ne peux que plussoyer Ragmaxone, mme si a peut paratre con d'un point de vue extrieur. Je parle par exprience : avec les bibliothques multiplateformes tu n'atteins pas le mme niveau de cohrence, de ractivit et de qualit visuelle.


Ce n'est pas la question. VLC est un logiciel libre, et justement a permet comme a a dj t dit a chacun de refaire l'interface graphique. Je ne pense pas que les dveloppeurs de VLC aient mauvaise conscience. J'aurais plus un problme de conscience si j'tais un utilisateur d'une plateforme ferme qui boycotte volontairement les formats audio et vido ouverts comme le OGG (sans quoi les logiciels comme VLC n'auraient mme pas besoin d'exister).

----------


## captainKirk

Si le portage est plus difficile, il faut rcrire les applications pour les faire passer de l'iPhone  Android, bah a cre des emplois !

----------


## Paul TOTH

> Ce n'est pas la question. VLC est un logiciel libre, et justement a permet comme a a dj t dit a chacun de refaire l'interface graphique. Je ne pense pas que les dveloppeurs de VLC aient mauvaise conscience. J'aurais plus un problme de conscience si j'tais un utilisateur d'une plateforme ferme qui boycotte volontairement les formats audio et vido ouverts comme le OGG (sans quoi les logiciels comme VLC n'auraient mme pas besoin d'exister).


En mme tant moi je trouve que VLC est une prouesse de programmation.

Ils ont russi  mettre dans un seul projet tout un tas de bibliothques C totalement indpendantes les unes des autres par des auteurs totalement diffrents avec des normes de programmation htrognes.

C'est sans doute loin d'tre optimal comme approche, mais je trouve que a force le respect  ::):

----------


## Leonhart

> c'est sans doute loin d'tre optimal comme approche, mais je trouve que a force le respect


Et en plus, il fonctionne  ::lol:: 




> Si le portage est plus difficile, il faut rcrire les applications pour les faire passer de l'iPhone  Android, bah ca cre des emplois !


L'espoir fait vivre. 
Mais je ne pense pas que la plupart des socits dveloppant des applications mobiles - mis  part les gros - ont les moyens de le faire. N'oublions pas que la plupart des entreprises de logiciels mobiles sont des startups voir des dveloppeurs freelance !

----------


## s4mk1ng

Peut-tre que a va enfin faire ragir Steve Jobs reste  voir si cela aura un impact sur le client de base...

----------


## berceker united

> ptet que a va enfin faire ragir steve jobs reste  voir si celaa aura un impact sur le client de base...


Aucunement. Je pense qu'Apple souhaite que les dveloppeurs investissent dans un Mac pour dvelopper mais au prix que cela cote il faut qu'ils en fassent des applications mais la cible c'est les entreprises qui eux ont plus de possibilit.

----------


## kedare

> Qu'est-ce qu'il s'en fou jobs que a gueule dans le monde de l'IT, a passe au dessus du consommateur cible de sa boite. les iPhone seront encore en tte des ventes parce que c'est "in", c'est "classe".


+1
D'ailleurs je vois de plus en plus de monde (dont moi), qui n'utilisent plus l'iPhone et passe  autre chose (Majoritairement Blackberry... C'est impressionnant le nombre de Blackberry que je vois par rapport a quelques annes de cela)

----------


## Leonhart

> +1
> D'ailleurs je vois de plus en plus de monde (dont moi), qui n'utilisent plus l'iPhone et passe  autre chose (Majoritairement Blackberry... C'est impressionnant le nombre de Blackberry que je vois par rapport  quelques annes de cela)


Effectivement.
Peut-tre un autre effet de mode provoqu avec moi de communication.
Peut-tre une fuite de WiMo / Iphone vers RIM.

Il faudrait analyser tout a pour voir  ::ccool::

----------


## berceker united

Il y a quand mme un truc. Je trouve Apple assez ingrat envers Adobe. C'est ce dernier qui l'a fait gagner de l'argent  Apple. Si grce au produit Adobe qui font qu'un gros secteur de mtier utilise Apple et sans ce secteur je crois qu'Apple aurait clairement disparu. Et c'est pas Steinberg qui aurait pu faire tenir Apple. Je trouve l'attitude d'Apple assez peut rglo.

----------


## Leonhart

> Il y a quand mme un truc. Je trouve Apple assez ingrat envers Adobe. C'est ce dernier qui l'a fait gagner de l'argent  Apple. Si grce au produit Adobe qui font qu'un gros secteur de mtier utilise Apple et sans ce secteur je crois qu'Apple aurait clairement disparu. Et c'est pas Steinberg qui aurait pu faire tenir Apple. Je trouve l'attitude d'Apple assez peut rglo.


Pour la petite histoire, c'est Adobe qui a "commenc" en tardant  mettre  jour ses produits Mac. En effet,  ce moment leurs quipes taient  fond dans le portage sur Win32 et donc plateforme INTEL. Les Macs migrant sur INTEL galement, on comprend pourquoi Adobe tardait...

Depuis, Apple fait la tte et mne une inquisition contre l'entreprise qui l'a nourri pendant une dcennie. Ironique, mais Steve Jobs n'tait pas la tte de la Pomme pendant l'ge d'or d'Abode sur MacOS. Coincidence ?

----------


## JeitEmgie

> Pour la petite histoire, c'est Adobe qui a "commenc" en tardant  mettre  jour ses produits Mac. En effet,  ce moment leurs quipes taient  fond dans le portage sur Win32 et donc plateforme INTEL. Les Macs migrant sur INTEL galement, on comprend pourquoi Adobe tardait...
> 
> Depuis, Apple fait la tte et mne une inquisition contre l'entreprise qui l'a nourri pendant une dcennie. Ironique, mais Steve Jobs n'tait pas la tte de la Pomme pendant l'ge d'or d'Abode sur MacOS. Coincidence ?


Essayer de dmler qui a fait gagner le plus de l'argent  qui dans l'histoire de l'mergence du DTP est assez vain

C'est l'histoire d'une convergence d'opportunits  un moment donn et qui ne se limitait pas aux 2 blligrants en question le PageMaker original avait t dvelopp par Aldus Adobe Illustrator est arriv un peu plus tard
et l'impression laser c'est encore une invention de Xerox

Apple a vendu des ordinateurs et des imprimantes lasers
Adobe a obtenu la reconnaissance du Postscript comme technologie mainstream et non plus confine  une lite a vendu des tas de licences de RIP aux fabricants d'imprimantes, des tonnes de polices aux utilisateurs finaux et aux imprimeurs, des logiciels, 
une quantit de socits tierces en tous genres ont vendu des grands crans, des tablettes graphiques, des polices, des logiciels, des RIPs concurrents de ceux d'Adobe, des licences sur des brevets, des composants pour imprimantes, etc 
par ailleurs, dans ces socits plus d'une ont ensuite t rachetes (ou leurs produits) par  Adobe

----------


## spidermario

> Mais il faudrait encore savoir si quelqu'un va porter Qt sur ces mobiles. Si quelqu'un serait assez fou pour le faire.


Quelqu'un l'est.

----------


## olecossois

Et voici comment crer du buzz....Et oui, encore une action pour la promotion de l'Iphone, faut qu'on en parle, c'est la seul raison de cette news... ::aie::

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 21.04.2009 par Katleen*
*Adobe jette l'ponge sur l'iPhone, Puisqu'on ne veut pas de nous, on va voir ailleurs dclare le responsable de Flash*

Suite  la situation qui s'envenime entre Adobe et Apple, Mike Chambers, le responsable du produit Flash pour la firme a dcid de s'exprimre publiquement dans un long billet, publi sur son blog.

Pour contrer la compagnie de Jobs, il expose ses projets avec sa rivale de Mountain View.  Heureusement, Apple n'est pas le seul acteur. Les tlphones sous Android connaissent un succs croissant et de nombreuses tablettes Android doivent sortir cette anne. Nous travaillons main dans la main avec Google pour amener Flash Player et Adobe Air sur ces appareils, crit-il.

Adobe stoppe donc tous ses investissements en rapport avec l'iPhone et ne dveloppera pas de nouveaux produits pour cette ploateforme.: Pendant le dveloppement de Flash CS5, nous avons respect tous les termes de la licence Apple.

Problme, Apple les as modifis  la dernire minute. Et d'interdire les applications dveloppes avec les nouveaux outils Adobe (qui prparerait une action en justice suite  cela).

Nous sommes au dbut d'une nouvelle re dans l'industrie, et je crois qu' la fin, les plateformes ouvertes s'imposeront face  celle cadenasse qu'Apple est en train d'essayer de crer, assne-t-il  la fin de son monologue, en guise de coup de grce.
Pourtant, Adobe a russi  imposer Flash, cet outil propritaire et ferm, comme standard du web.

Puisqu'on ne veut pas de nous, on va voir ailleurs. C'est en substance ce qu'explique Mike Chambers, en charge du produit Flash chez Adobe.

Source : Le blog de Mike Chambers

----------


## deadalnix

> Nous sommes au dbut d'une nouvelle re dans l'industrie, et je crois qu' la fin, les plateformes ouvertes s'imposeront face  celle cadenasse qu'Apple est en train d'essayer de crer


Et le mec, il travaille chez adobe.

Attendez, je vous la refait, je sais, c'est incroyable.

LE*MEC, IL*TAFFE*CHEZ*ADOBE !

Oui, mme en majuscules on a du mal a y croire avec des propos pareil.

----------


## _skip

J'espre que tu dis pas a parce que flash est pas assez open-source  ton got.

----------


## lequebecois79

> Et le mec, il travaille chez adobe.
> 
> Attendez, je vous la refait, je sais, c'est incroyable.
> 
> LE*MEC, IL*TAFFE*CHEZ*ADOBE !
> 
> Oui, mme en majuscules on a du mal a y croire avec des propos pareil.


la plateforme de apple est totalement vrrouill tel un systme communiste
alors que celle par exemple d'android est totalement ouverte ce qui peut tre trs intressant pour des dveloppeurs et mme utilisateur

il ne faut pas oublier que apple fait tout pour que les logiciels passent par son "store"... or avec flash par exemple tu as accs  une grande quantit de jeux directement accessible par le web sans passer par le "store"... idem dans une moindre mesure pour java et .net....

la question de l'autonomie ou vitesse c'est du blaba de gourou de secte... les autres tlphones du march l'ont... et on pas vraiment  rougir face  apple....

mais bon en mme temps a cre du buzz autour de apple....

----------


## mattdef

Apple n'est-il pas en train de se tirer une balle dans le pied ? Non parce que un IPhone sans Flash, sans Silverlight et sans Java ... euh... Ca pue quoi !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Neko

Apple ne se tire pas de balle dans le pied non. C'est pas une nouvelle que les produits pomms manquent de fonctionnalits ( par rapport aux autres j'entends ). Mais j'ai dans l'ide que le public vis n'est pas les personnes recherchant les fonctionnalits, mais la simplicit. Hors le systme Apple, est simple d'accs. Une seule store, un seul systme. Tout est contrl et aseptis. Les gens prennent du Apple pour la simplicit, pas pour les fonctionnalits.





> Et le mec, il travaille chez adobe.
> 
> Attendez, je vous la refait, je sais, c'est incroyable.
> 
> LE*MEC, IL*TAFFE*CHEZ*ADOBE !
> 
> Oui, mme en majuscules on a du mal a y croire avec des propos pareil.


Concernant Adobe. Flash est un systme propritaire, certes. Mais le fait est qu'il est cross-plateforme ( mme si la qualit n'est pas toujours l suivant le systme ). C'est pas rien. De plus ils ont des specs ouvertes pour leur format PSD et PDF ( j'ai pas regard les autres formats mais je suppose que c'est 
pareil ). Heu... Tu leur reproche quoi au juste ?

----------


## trenton

> Concernant Adobe. Flash est un systme propritaire, certes. Mais le fait est qu'il est cross-plateforme ( mme si la qualit n'est pas toujours l suivant le systme ). C'est pas rien. De plus ils ont des specs ouvertes pour leur format PSD et PDF ( j'ai pas regard les autres formats mais je suppose que c'est 
> pareil ). Heu... Tu leur reproche quoi au juste ?


La question n'est pas de savoir qui a fait flash, ce n'est pas comme a qu'on sait si un produit est bien (donc parler du PDF c'est hors sujet). C'est un format ferm, qui laisse aucune libert  l'utilisateur (pas de copier coller, DRM, etc.). Bref, c'est un format mauvais pour l'utilisateur, car ferm.

----------


## FloMo

> il ne faut pas oublier que apple fait tout pour que les logiciels passent par son "store"... or avec flash par exemple tu as accs  une grande quantit de jeux directement accessible par le web sans passer par le "store"... idem dans une moindre mesure pour java et .net....


Tu peux, sur un ordinateur. Java y est mme pr-install.




> la question de l'autonomie ou vitesse c'est du blaba de gourou de secte... les autres tlphones du march l'ont... et on pas vraiment  rougir face  apple....


Les tests ne montrent pas a : http://www.nexus-fr.net/en-bref-flash-batterie-chine/

Le rel *problme avec Adobe* :
Ils ne suivent pas les *recommandations* d'Apple d'un point de vue *optimisation matrielle*Flash est du *binaire* dans du *HTML*, ce qui n'est pas terribleFlash reste trs *isol du reste* du contenu web, ce qui est un peu limite en terme de *crativit* (tu peux, si tu restes dans le cadre)*HTML 5, Javascript, SVG* et autres font aussi bien que Flash, et il y aura rapidement *doublon* d'un point de vue techniquetout est *libre* sur le web, sauf Flashles applications Flash pour l'AppStore ne sont *pas retranscrites* pour tre compiles proprement, mais *compiles au petit bonheur la chance* (les autres framework alternatif n'ont d'ailleurs pas de soucis particulier)aucune *alternative*  l'diteur Flash ne peut tre propose, contrairement  HTML5

Le *problme avec Apple* est qu'ils ne proposent pas d'*diteur HTML5*, Javascript, SVG. Dashcode est bien pour une application web iPhone. Trs bien pour une application web de bureau. Coupl  QuartzComposer, on peut faire de belles animations pour Safari sur Mac.
Mais il faut aller plus loin : un vritable diteur HTML5 manque rellement.

En couplant la capacit de l'diteur Flash pour les graphistes  la puissance de Javascript, HTML5, et autres pour les dveloppeurs, le rsultat pourrait vraiment tre gnial.

----------


## octal

Enfin je ne sais pas si l'on doit voir cela comme une mauvaise chose ou plutt une bonne chose pour l'iPhone.
Puis Adobe  parlait de l'open source, je n'ai jamais vu la moindre contribution de Adobe  ce genre de projet/produit.
Et en fin, je dirais que si Adobe prennait le temps de nous refaire son flash optimis et qui plante pas le browser dans 60% des cas, a changerai la donne.
Peut-tre que maintenant qu'il ne vont plus s'occuper de l'iPhone ils vont pouvoir ddier du personnel  l'optimisation de Flash  ::mrgreen::

----------


## berceker united

a me fait rire quand on reproche  une entreprise (adobe) qu'il a un systme propritaire et non libre. H il faut se rveiller un peu, nous ne sommes pas dans le pays des Bisounours. L'entreprise a investi dans une technologie qui a un cot important, c'est pas pour qu'elle soit mis en libre partout. Certes, il y a des contraintes mais jusqu' prsent elles sont vraiment mineures par rapport  ce qu'elles rapportent. Et heureusement que notre socit n'opte pas pour le libre sinon nous irons pas bien loin. C'est en partie grce au systme propritaire que le libre existe.

----------


## atb

Qui a dit que chez Apple ils sont ferms  ::mouarf:: 

http://www.gizmodo.fr/2010/04/22/lip...s-android.html

----------


## Bryce de Mouris

> [*]*HTML 5, Javascript, SVG* et autres font aussi bien que Flash, et il y aura rapidement *doublon* d'un point de vue technique


J'ai fait du SVG/Javascript il y a 5 ans pour le fun, c'tait sympa mais trs loin d'tre aussi efficace que le Flash,  l'poque on disait que a tuerait le Flash bah ce n'est toujours pas le cas, et je n'ai pas vu de grandes volutions de ce ct l, c'est  peine devenu compatible pour tous les navigateurs.
Le format est pas mauvais c'est juste que a manque cruellement d'outils de dveloppement, a va 5 minutes le bloc note... Adobe met le paquet pour fournir des outils puissants pour crer trs rapidement des animations/applications. Sans ce ct propritaire personne n'est motiv pour fournir une alternative solide.

----------


## Lyche

C'est bien connu de toute faon, plus la qualit d'un produit est mdiocre, plus l'engouement des utilisateurs est grand.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Perplexe

Je trouve tout ce dbat un peu surraliste.

Vous comparez sans arrt les iphone, itouch et ipad  des ordinateurs mais oubliez que si ces produits ont les faveurs du public, c'est parce qu'ils procurent  leurs utilisateurs une "exprience positive".

Cette exprience, elle dcoule directement des choix d'Apple qui a compris que pour vendre, il fallait faire un produit qui satisfasse son propritaire. La vrite, c'est que c'est tellement rare que ce genre de produit peut se vendre trs cher (voil pourquoi Apple est celui de son march qui marge le mieux).

Quand Apple a sorti l'iphone, tout le monde s'est foutu d'eux parce qu'il ne supportait pas la 3G et n'avait pas de camera pour les appels video. On a aussi prdit son chec notamment parce qu'il ne savait pas envoyer de MMS.

Malgr toutes ces lacunes, il a cras tous ses concurrents, sans aucune exprience pralable sur ce march.

Apple a dcid que la 3G tant trop gourmande pour les batteries disponibles, l'intgrer signifiait une diminution de l'autonomie et donc une dgradation de l'exprience utilisateur.

Apple a dcid que la vido et les MMS pouvaient causer d'autres problmes et que tant qu'ils ne les maitriseraient pas, il fallait faire l'impasse dessus.

Ils ont fait un carton parce que TOUT ce qu'ils ont fourni marchait.

L'ipad sort et on se retrouve avec les mmes remarques, preuve que les dtracteurs ont bien du mal  tirer les leons du pass. L'ipad marchera parce que mme si ses possibilits sont limites, il y a de fortes chances pour qu'elles fonctionnent (bien que mme comme a, des problmes WIFI aient t rapports).

Pour ces appareils mobiles, l'autonomie est une composante centrale de l'exprience utilisateur, ainsi que l'est la stabilit (rsistance aux gels et plantages).

Flash est pourri sur Mac Os X. Le site manuel php a longtemps arbor une publicit en tte de page qui bouffait 100% de mon core duo 2,1Ghz (donc la moiti). Est-ce que c'est normal d'entendre tout  coup les ventilos de mon MacBook s'allumer (alors qu'il est plutt silencieux  la base) et tourner comme des malades  cause d'une pub flash mal optimise ?

C'est pas du fascisme a ?

Sur un Macbook branch sur le secteur, c'est pas trs grave, mais sur un iphone ou un ipad, c'est effectivement de nature  dgrader fortement l'exprience utilisateur. Il y a pas trop  redire l-dessus. Si mon autonomie est divise par 2 pour des publicits insignifinates, je n'aime pas a.

De la mme faon, et comme a a t dit, l'environnement de dveloppement Apple est trs carr, rigoureux et explicite. Pourquoi Apple prendrait-il le risque de voir ses iphone ou ipad geler ou planter parce que des programmeurs indlicats utilisent mal des couches, surcouches et autres bidouillages par faignantise de s'adapter  un environnement finalement bien conu, facile  prendre en main et autorisant des portages rapides ?

Qu'Apple se soucie plus du confort d'utilisation que du confort de dveloppement me parat non-seulement trs lgitime (aprs tout, sur l'appareil, il y a une pomme) mais en plus trs sain.

Le scandale, c'est que certains dveloppeurs ne se posent pas plus de questions que a sur la manire dont leurs softs vont tre utiliss et la satisfaction qu'ils vont apporter  leurs clients.

Je pense que plutt que de gmir ou s'indigner, c'est une occasion de se poser des questions utiles sur son mtier et ses vritables finalits.

----------


## trenton

> a me fait rire quand on reproche  une entreprise (adobe) qu'il a un systme propritaire et non libre.


On parle pas de logiciel libre, on parle de format ferm, c'est pas pareil.

----------


## Lyche

Apple, ce qui les fait marcher c'est la publicit (une com savamment tudie), un brin de mystre et un design. Il n'y a rien d'autre qui fait que a fonctionne. Et je n'ai pas peur de dire que le consommateur de base n'est qu'un crtin qui ne vas pas chercher plus loin que ce qu'il voit.

Comme tu le dis, l'iPhone a fonctionn, simplement parc qu'il y a "Apple" derrire et non par ses qualits techniques qui lorsqu'il est sortie tait bien loin derrire la concurrence.
Tu nous dis que sans Apple le monde n'en serait pas l ct smart phone.. et a serait peut-tre pas un mal je pense. (c'est un avis personnel)

Apple sait crer le besoin chez ses fans c'est ce noyau dur qui fait le lancement des produits, ensuite, les effets de modes et les buzz bien lancs sur le net font le reste.
La qualit d'Apple ne justifie pas le prix, mais la marque oui. Et c'est l que SJ est trs fort, c'est qu'il est capable de te faire passer un grille pain en plomb pour un grille pain en platine et te le vendre 70% plus cher que le voisin et ce en plus grande quantit.

Le dbat Apple ne pourra jamais se fermer de toute faon, de mme que celui sur windows et/ou Linux. Nous sommes entrs comme pour les religions dans une vritable guerre d'idologie et c'est pas bon du tout.
Bref, pour moi le succs de l'iPhone (et futurement de l'iPad) ne fait que confirmer ce que je pense depuis des annes, plus la qualit est mdiocre, plus le produit fonctionne, simplement parce que la mdiocrit est la chose que la plupart des gens veulent. Regardez le cinma, la musique, les jeux vidos (jeux poubelles), les langages informatiques. Plus la qualit est basse mais facile d'accs, plus a fonctionne.

----------


## Perplexe

Je trouve particulirement dsagrable de me faire traiter de crtin par un type qui n'a manifestement jamais pris la peine d'une tude srieuse et objective des produits qu'il critique.

De mon cot j'ai administr des parc sous windows, sous mac, et j'ai toujours travaill sur les deux plateformes.

Que tu t'merveilles toi-mme de savoir bidouiller dans une base de registre, je peux le comprendre, a te confre un statut mi-homme / mi-dieu sans lequel tu serais peut-tre un peu moins heureux dans la vie.

Moi ce qui me valorise, c'est que les gens que je conseille, avec des mots intelligibles et sans complexe de supriorit mal plac, soient vraiment contents d'avoir suivi mes conseils. Lorsqu'une vieille te demande comment traverser la rue en scurit, tu ne lui rpond pas "Tas qu' courir" sous prtexte que tu as 20 ans.

Alors si tu es capable de croire que tous les utilisateurs de Mac sont des crtins, sans jamais tre effleur par l'ide qu'il y a peut-tre autre chose, et bien je pense qu'effectivement, tu n'es pas loin de la religion, version radicale.

----------


## Lyche

Ne crois pas que je me considre diffrents des autres, des jeux poubelles j'en bouffe tous les jours, de la musique ne mousse c'est pareil. Je dis juste que ce qui plait le plus est loin d'tre un produit de qualit. Pourquoi? simplement parce qu'un produit de qualit ne correspond pas aux attentes de la masse mais  une petite partie de la population.
Maintenant, accepter de payer 40% plus cher pour un produit quivalent, oui, pour moi c'est stupide.
Pour le reste, j'ai travaill assez longtemps sous mac pour ne pas avoir envie de continuer a travailler avec eux.

----------


## Traroth2

> Enfin je ne sais pas si l'on doit voir cela comme une mauvaise chose ou plutt une bonne chose pour l'iPhone.
> Puis Adobe  parlait de l'open source, je n'ai jamais vu la moindre contribution de Adobe  ce genre de projet/produit.
> Et en fin, je dirais que si Adobe prennait le temps de nous refaire son flash optimis et qui plante pas le browser dans 60% des cas, a changerai la donne.
> Peut-tre que maintenant qu'il ne vont plus s'occuper de l'iPhone ils vont pouvoir ddier du personnel  l'optimisation de Flash


Adobe ne participe  aucun projet open-source ? Tu sais qu'ils ont fournit le moteur Javascript Tracemonkey de Mozilla 3.5, par exemple ?
Sinon, ils participent  beaucoup de projets open-source autour de leurs propres technos : Raid5, BlazeDS...
Et dire que Flash "plante le browser dans60% des cas", c'est juste de la mdisance, hein...

----------


## Lyche

Que flash plante n'est pas un problme li  flash, mais au fait que les pages web en sont surchargs. Que le web c'est 60% de pub en flash et 40% d'utile au site..

----------


## dams78

C'est clair que c'est compliqu ce succs d'Apple, il y a mieux ailleurs, moins cher et plus pratique. Mais bon personnellement j'ai l'impression que c'est dans le coup de sortir de sa poche un iphone, d'ailleurs je me pose une question est ce que s'il tait vendu moins cher, il se serait vendu aussi bien?

----------


## Lyche

> C'est claire que c'est compliquer ce succs d'Apple, ya mieux ailleurs, moins cher et plus pratique. Mais bon personnellement j'ai l'impression que c'est dans le coup de sortir de sa poche un iphone, d'ailleurs je me pose une question est ce que s'il tait vendus moins cher, il se serait vendu aussi bien?


C'est justement l ou Apple est fort, le prix psychologique entre "c'est trop cher" et "c'est juste assez cher pour passer pour de la grande technologie" est atteint. Ensuite le mystre Apple fait que c'est "cool" donc on a plus la rticence de l'utilisateur  vouloir l'acheter.

----------


## manudwarf

> Adobe ne participe  aucun projet open-source ? Tu sais qu'ils ont fourni le moteur Javascript Tracemonkey de Mozilla 3.5, par exemple ?
> Sinon, ils participent  beaucoup de projets open-source autour de leurs propres technos : Raid5, BlazeDS...
> Et dire que Flash "plante le browser dans60% des cas", c'est juste de la mdisance, hein...


Maintenant que le plugin flash travaille dans des processus isols (Chrome, IE et bientt FF) ce n'est plus le cas  ::mouarf:: 
En tout cas il faudra qu'on m'explique un jour pourquoi est-ce que Flash saccade pour une vido en plein cran alors que VLC me lit du 1080p en restant fluide...

----------


## Invit

> Apple, ce qui les fait marcher c'est la publicit (une com savamment tudie), un brin de mystre et un design. Il n'y a rien d'autre qui fait que a fonctionne. Et je n'ai pas peur de dire que le consommateur de base n'est qu'un crtin qui ne vas pas chercher plus loin que ce qu'il voit.


Merci pour le qualificatif de crtin, a fait plaisir.



> Maintenant, accepter de payer 40% plus cher pour un produit quivalent, oui, pour moi c'est stupide.


J'ai autre chose  faire que d-fragmenter en mode sans chec et toutes les joyeusets des PC windows.



> Pour le reste, j'ai travaill assez longtemps sous mac pour ne pas avoir envie de continuer a travailler avec eux.


Je pense la mme chose des PC.



> Bref, pour moi le succs de l'iPhone (et futurement de l'iPad) ne fait que confirmer ce que je pense depuis des annes, plus la qualit est mdiocre, plus le produit fonctionne, simplement parce que la mdiocrit est la chose que la plupart des gens veulent. Regardez le cinma, la musique, les jeux vidos (jeux poubelles), les langages informatiques. Plus la qualit est basse mais facile d'accs, plus a fonctionne.


C'est perplexe qui a raison, c'est une fausse bonne ide de croire que les clients potentiels veulent le meilleur (car leurs critres sont trs diffrents de ceux des informaticiens).
Quand on voit les clones de l'iphone, certains sont trs bien en terme de fonctionnalits mais ne sont pas pratique  l'usage. L'Iphone a de beaux jours devant lui.

----------


## Perplexe

Ben coute voila 1 exemple qui montre que tu n'as pas toujours raison (je sais, c'est dur  croire) :

Comparatif du nouveau MacBook Pro avec le Sony Vaio Z et le HP Envy (mme pas cit dans la conclusion du test) :

"Verdict

Apple has once again produced a well conceived and well designed notebook that smartly integrates the latest cutting edge technologies in a way that is unique. Not only is the latest 15-inch MacBook Pro powerful, but it lasts a long time on a charge. However, while this machine is among the most portable notebooks with a 15-inch display, 5.6 pounds is a fair amount of weight to carry around. If you care more about portability than endurance, the 13-inch VAIO Z is the better splurge. But if you want a big screen, excellent battery life, and plenty of muscle in a compact package, no other system comes close."

Vaio Z (13 pces) : 1900$
MacBook Pro (15pces) : 2199$

Diffrence : 300$ donc environ 15% avec un cran plus grand.

( http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs/...ar=thumbClick3 )

Dis moi maintenant : ils sont o tes 40% ?

J'ajoute que je bosse depuis 3 ans sur un MacBook achet 990. Je sais il y a des portables PC 2 fois moins cher. Mais aprs 3 ans j'ai 4 heures d'autonomie et si je le mets en vente, j'en tirerai entre 300 et 400.

Ils sont o tes 40% ?

Tu vis sur des rumeurs et tu t'en satisfait. Sais-tu que les chinois ne portent pas de chaussures en bois pour raccourcir les pieds et que les japonais ne se  font que trs exceptionnellement Harakiri ?

----------


## GuiDjad

a me fait rire ceux qui croient que l'iphone ne veut pas de flash car a bouffe trop de batterie... 
Regarder une vido aussi bouffe de la batterie, c'est pas pour a qu'Apple a supprim les vidos de son iphone (mme s'il en serait capable xD). 
De plus, l'utilisateur  le choix de regarder ou non des vidos en flash. Il pourrait mme mettre une fonctionnalit permettant de dsactiver ou activer le flash. 
Mais alors, pourquoi Apple ne veut pas de flash? Car a reviendrait  ouvrir une seconde Apple store mais pas contrl par eux et la plupart gratuit. On pourra jouer  des jeux sans acheter, tlcharger et installer sur son iphone. On pourra couter de la musique sur des sites comme deezer et a fera mal  iTunes. Plein de raisons gostes pour lesquelles iphone veut pas du flash.

----------


## haygus

accs  la carte graphique ? (je ne m'y connais pas du tout)

----------


## manudwarf

> C'est clair que c'est compliqu ce succs d'Apple, il y a mieux ailleurs, moins cher et plus pratique. Mais bon personnellement j'ai l'impression que c'est dans le coup de sortir de sa poche un iphone, d'ailleurs je me pose une question est ce que s'il tait vendu moins cher, il se serait vendu aussi bien?


AMHA c'est pas une question de prix mais avant tout d'image. Apple met en avant le ct tactile et bling bling du bouzin.
Je suis sr que certains l'ont choisi pour ses qualits propres et d'ailleurs ces personnes savent pourquoi ils l'ont achet ; le consommateur lambda l'achte parce que a fait IN.

----------


## Perplexe

> Ca me fait rire ceux qui croient que l'iphone ne veux pas de flash car a bouffe trop de batterie... 
> Regarder une vido aussi bouffe de la batterie, c'est pas pour a qu'apple a supprimer les vidos de son iphone (mme s'il en serait capable xD). 
> De plus, l'utilisateur  le choix de regarder ou non des vidos en flash. Il pourrait mme mettre une fonctionnalit permettant de dsactiver ou activer le flash. 
> Mais alors, pourquoi apple ne veut pas de flash? Car a reviendrait  ouvrir une seconde apple store mais pas contrl par eux et la plupart gratuit. On pourra jouer  des jeux sans acheter, tlcharger et installer sur son iphone. On pourra couter de la musique sur des sites comme deezer et a fera mal  iTunes. Pleins de raison goste pour laquelle iphone veut pas du flash.


Figures-toi que ma fille adore me piquer mon iphone pour regarder des videos sur Youtube, et principalement des clips de morceaux rcents qu'elle n'a pas envie d'acheter sur itune.

Alors c'est clair a me bouffe pas mal de batterie, mais dire que le Flash est interdit pour viter de plomber les ventes itune, a me fait bien rire.

Si c'tait vrai ils n'auraient pas install par dfaut une app pour aller sur Youtube.

----------


## Perplexe

> AMHA c'est pas une question de prix mais avant tout d'image. Apple met en avant le ct tactile et bling bling du bouzin.
> Je suis sur que certains l'ont choisi pour ses qualits propres et d'ailleurs ces personnes savent pourquoi ils l'ont achet ; le consommateur lambda (le crtin comme le dit Lyche) l'achte parce que a fait IN.


Est-ce aussi parce que c'est bling-bling qu'avant l'iphone,  peine 1 personne sur 10 000 se servait d'un tlphone pour lire des pages internet ?

Est-ce parce que c'est bling bling que tous les autres fabricants de tlphones emboitent le pas  Apple ?

Enfin, est-ce parce que c'est bling-bling que les tests d'crans tactiles de mobiles concluent tous  la qualit bien suprieure de l'cran de l'iphone par rapport  ses concurrents ?

Tiens, regarde celui-ci : a fait piti.
http://www.lesnumeriques.com/fascina...ews-13298.html

----------


## Lyche

::ave::  vous tes mes dieux. Pardonnez moi, mea culpa je vais aller me faire lyncher.

Maintenant, les testes des magazines j'en ai un peu pas grand chose  faire, tout comme les sondages et statistiques ils sont trs souvent influencs par les gouts personnels du testeur.

Ensuite, 40% est chiffre, si tu n'es pas capable de faire fonctionner ton cerveau pour comprendre que j'aurai pu mettre 20 comme 10 c'est pas mon problme, va juste apprendre  t'en servir.

Pour le reste je t'invite  regarder ceci
http://www.macgeneration.com/news/vo...7-portables-pc

Ou on compare un MacBook proc avec des pc de mme qualit ta comparaison est faite avec un macbook pro plus puissant que le pc test.
Le rsultat n'est pas aussi "net" que ce que tu le prtends.
(et bizarrement, c'est fait sur un site pour mac  :8O: )

----------


## deadalnix

> Est-ce aussi parce que c'est bling-bling qu'avant l'iphone,  peine 1 personne sur 10 000 se servait d'un tlphone pour lire des pages internet ?


C'est normal, avant il fallait tre un gros nerd pour faire a. Maintenant faut juste tre in et avoir un iPhone.




> Est-ce parce que c'est bling bling que tous les autres fabricants de tlphones emboitent le pas  Apple ?


Faudrait dj que ce soit vrai.




> Enfin, est-ce parce que c'est bling-bling que les tests d'crans tactiles de mobiles concluent tous  la qualit bien suprieure de l'cran de l'iphone par rapport  ses concurrents ?


C'est tellement mieux les infos non sources.

----------


## Ptigrouick

> Nous sommes au dbut d'une nouvelle re dans l'industrie, et je crois qu' la fin, les plateformes ouvertes s'imposeront face  celle cadenasse qu'Apple est en train d'essayer de crer


Entendre a de la part d'Adobe, c'est  se tordre de rire. Ils aiment pas les plateformes cadenasses ? Enfin sauf quand c'est la leur quoi...

----------


## atb

Je suis du mme avis (Utilisateur iphone ≈ pigeon),  mais bien sur cest personnel ! Ceux qui achtent des iphone nont pas une grande connaissance de ce qui est un Smartphone ou les tchnos informatiques.
Moi mon souci est quApple se base sur les stats. Si demain 80 % des utilisateurs pensent que le Bluetooth ne sert  rien, donc Apple va le supprimer ! Et il ne donnera aucune autre alternative. Et bien sur les oprateurs tlphonique ne vendent que ce qui marche. Donc si demain je veux un simple tlphone cela me coutera plus chers quun iphone .

Et a sans parler des applications. Demain si tous les utilisateurs nachtent que des applications de merd donc tu nauras que a ! Pourquoi ? Parce que a rapporte.

Mais quand tu vas chez la concurrence, bien sur quils font pareil mais il te donne toujours le choix, sans changer de matriel tu peux faire plus ou moins ce que tu veux.

Et qui conseil le mieux ces utilisateurs ignorants, ben c'est nous les informaticiens, ceux qui ont une certaine connaissance de la chose ! Mais Apple nous prend pour des bouffons sous prtexte quils sont les meilleurs dans tous ce quils font. Et cest pour a que je naime pas les produits Apple.   ::vomi::

----------


## Perplexe

> vous tes mes dieux. Pardonnez moi, mea culpa je vais aller me faire lyncher.
> 
> Maintenant, les testes des magazines j'en ai un peu pas grand chose  faire, tout comme les sondages et statistiques ils sont trs souvent influencs par les gouts personnels du testeur.
> 
> Ensuite, 40% est chiffre, si tu n'es pas capable de faire fonctionner ton cerveau pour comprendre que j'aurai pu mettre 20 comme 10 c'est pas mon problme, va juste apprendre  t'en servir.
> 
> Pour le reste je t'invite  regarder ceci
> http://www.macgeneration.com/news/vo...7-portables-pc
> 
> ...


Je vais te dire, quand on sort un chiffre du genre 10%, 20% ou 40%, chacun d'entre eux reprsente quelque chose de diffrent. C'est une base assez fondamentale qui pourra te servir plus tard. Prtendre que ton chiffre tait lanc comme a relve d'un exercice de mauvaise foi absolument exceptionnel.

Ensuite, tu vas pas te faire lyncher parce que je suis quelqu'un de respectueux, mais c'est bien toi qui est parti sur le terrain de l'insulte en parlant de crtins alors que le dbat tait plutt calme jusqu' prsent.

Par ailleurs le test que je t'ai pass sur le dernier MacBook Pro a justement t ralis par un site qui n'est pas pro mac du tout, et c'est justement son intrt. L'autre intrt, c'est qu'il est rcent quand tu me sors un test de 2 ans d'ge, d'ailleurs pas si mauvais que a pour le Mac Book (la ram en DDR3, la carte graphique, le FW, l'autonomie).

Enfin, si tu n'tais pas aussi condescendant vis  vis des utilisateurs de mac, tes arguments prendraient une tout autre valeur mais comme visiblement tu es tellement satisfait de tes certitudes que tu ne les remettra jamais en cause, je n'insiste pas plus avant.

----------


## Perplexe

> C'est normal, avant il fallait tre un gros nerd pour faire a. Maintenant faut juste tre in et avoir un iPhone.
> 
> 
> 
> Faudrait dj que ce soit vrai.
> 
> 
> 
> C'est tellement mieux les infos non sources.


La source, je l'ai ajoute aprs au bas de mon post, et elle est sans appel.

Salut .

----------


## Perplexe

> Je suis du mme avis (Utilisateur iphone ≈ pigeon),  mais bien sur cest personnel ! Ceux qui achtent des iphone nont pas une grande connaissance de ce qui est un Smartphone ou les tchnos informatiques.
> Moi mon souci est quApple se base sur les stats. Si demain 80 % des utilisateurs pensent que le Bluetooth ne sert  rien, donc Apple va le supprimer ! Et il ne donnera aucune autre alternative. Et bien sur les oprateurs tlphonique ne vendent que ce qui marche. Donc si demain je veux un simple tlphone cela me coutera plus chers quun iphone .
> 
> Et a sans parler des applications. Demain si tous les utilisateurs nachtent que des applications de merd donc tu nauras que a ! Pourquoi ? Parce que a rapporte.
> 
> Mais quand tu vas chez la concurrence, bien sur quils font pareil mais il te donne toujours le choix, sans changer de matriel tu peux faire plus ou moins ce que tu veux.
> 
> Et qui conseil le mieux ces utilisateurs ignorants, ben c'est nous les informaticiens, ceux qui ont une certaine connaissance de la chose ! Mais Apple nous prend pour des bouffons sous prtexte quils sont les meilleurs dans tous ce quils font. Et cest pour a que je naime pas les produits Apple.


Si les informaticiens vivaient en autarcie, ils pourraient concevoir des applications et des systmes pour eux-mme, les gens intelligents.

Maintenant si tu reflchis un tant soi peu  ce que deviennent les magnifiques lignes de code que tu ponds, et le modle conomique qu'il y a derrire et qui accessoirement, paye ton salaire, tu t'apercevras que dehors, il y a des vrais gens et que ceux-l n'ont pas envie de taper des commandes dans une console pour passer un coup de fil.

----------


## atb

Si on part du principe de la simplicit pour avoir crer de tels jouets ! De simples vieux tlphones avec une touche pour appeler et une autre pour raccrocher suffisent. Mais le dbat nest pas l. Il ny a pas quApple qui innove (quoi que ?!) et il na y pas qu'eux qui sachent rpondre au besoin aussi simple des utilisateurs lambdas.    Dailleurs lhistoire le dmontre, toujours tu as un dveloppeur au fond son bureau qui pond de ligne de code pourrit comme tu le vois et que derrire les Autres comme Apple et compagnie reprennent lide et prtendent que c'est eux qui font et ces eux les meilleurs.

En plus jai fais les tests, jai demand  mon entourage,  ceux qui possdent le iphone. Pourquoi ils lavaient achet. Rponse parce que cest cool parce que tu as plein dapplications et parce que il ne bug pas. 
Ils ne savent mme ce que cest un bug ! Ils lont achet parce que dans les sries TV ils en ont vu ! Et les applications ils ne sen servent mme pas.

Et pour le reste, on ne fait que critiquer un produit, une stratgie et une socit. Pas la peine de remettre en cause lintelligence des autres  :;): . Parce que des smaprtphone en on faisait chez Microsoft bien avant le iphone. Et  lpoque on a bien rler aussi.  

Pour finir, ce nest sous prtexte que lutilisatrice veut uniquement des trucs en roses et qui est jolie (jen ai eu des demandes comme a !!) quon doit baisser la qualit du produit et surtout le plus important se referm derrire des techno aussi fermes.

----------


## Invit

> Tiens, regarde celui-ci : a fait piti.
> http://www.lesnumeriques.com/fascina...ews-13298.html


Voila le genre de dtails qui laisse indiffrents la plupart des professionnels mais pas Apple, et que l'utilisateur ne voit pas.
C'est pourtant ces dtails qui font la diffrence.



> Ceux qui achtent des iphone nont pas une grande connaissance de ce qui est un Smartphone ou les tchnos informatiques.


Beaucoup de mes collgues ont un iphone:
Un pro PC en a achet sans rien connaitre d'Apple.
Un autre l'a cass et est revenu  Blackberry, un commercial je prcise.
Les autres sont des geeks et vont surement acheter l'Ipad   ::aie:: 


 ::aie::

----------


## GuiDjad

> Figures-toi que ma fille adore me piquer mon iphone pour regarder des videos sur Youtube, et principalement des clips de morceaux rcents qu'elle n'a pas envie d'acheter sur itune.
> 
> Alors c'est clair a me bouffe pas mal de batterie, mais dire que le Flash est interdit pour viter de plomber les ventes itune, a me fait bien rire.
> 
> Si c'tait vrai ils n'auraient pas install par dfaut une app pour aller sur Youtube.


Ok alors pour toi c'est le fait que a consomme beaucoup de batteries qu'apple ne veut pas intgrer flash? Alors pourquoi il y'a l'application youtube qui comme tu l'as dit, consomme pas mal de batterie?

----------


## Perplexe

> Ok alors pour toi c'est le fait que a consomme beaucoup de batteries qu'apple ne veut pas intgrer flash? Alors pourquoi il y'a l'application youtube qui comme tu l'as dit, consomme pas mal de batterie?


Ben parce que quand tu regardes une video avec l'app Youtube, c'est une action volontaire de ta part pour laquelle tu accepteras de voir ta batterie se vider (c'est ton choix), tandis que si tu visites un site farci de flash pourri qui te vide ta batterie sans offrir de choix, d'une part, ni d'autre part une exprience utilisateur notablement plus aboutie, tu pesteras contre l'iphone et son autonomie, et pas contre Flash qui en sera pourtant responsable.

C'est assez vident il me semble.

----------


## atb

Non je regrette, cest ce quon appel vouloir cacher le soleil avec un foulard.

Prenons un exemple :
Actuellement jai un sony satio qui tourne sous nokia symbian S5th.
Lorsque je veux installer une application. Il me sort un message davertissement comme quoi lapplication na pas t vrifie, nest pas certifie et que cela peut nuire gravement  mon  tlphone portable. Si malgr a je dcide de linstaller, je suis seul responsable.

Maintenant Apple peut faire la mme chose ; des applications certifies (scurit, compatibilit,  autonomie,) Et les autres dans une catgorie genre Applications non testes ou  risques. Et ce nest pas un simple user qui va aller cliquer dessus par ce quil aura peur par manque de connaissance, par ce que cest dans la nature de ltre humain, quand il a peur il vite
Et a cest que jappel de louverture vis--vis des autres et du bon commerce !  :;):

----------


## Lyche

Le bon commerce n'est pas celui qui respecte le client. C'est celui qui vend le plus. Et pour a Apple est le maitre. Maintenant, critiquer Apple sur sa politique, ferme ou non, c'est leur choix, c'est leur entreprise, c'est leur vie. Si les utilisateurs n'ont rien contre o est le problme? ils n'ont pas  acheter des produits Apple. Si des dveloppeurs sont pas content, il proposent leurs produits pour des concurrents Apple au lieu de chialer comme des nouveaux ns parce qu'une entreprise refuse leur produit pour telle ou telle raison.
Tout le monde veux du gteau, mais il n'est pas assez grand, seuls ceux qui respecterons le maitre de la maison auront une part.

----------


## atb

Ce nest pas lentreprise qui est le maitre mais le client est roi. 

Maintenant il y a des ententes entre les diffrentes parties pour manger le gteau ensemble. Ex les oprateurs de tlphonie. Ils salignent sur les mmes tarifs, presque les mmes tlphones mais des services diffrents et des com diffrentes. Et ils font tous du bnfice !

Et quon est numro un, forcement on va faire de jaloux et forcement on va chercher le moyen de le faire tomber pour prendre sa place, le meilleure moyen est de chercher son point faible. Dans le cas de Apple cest son co systme qui reste ferm !

Maintenant quand tu inonde le march avec un appareil et que tu ferme la porte devant tous ceux que tu juge quils ne te respectent pas assez (pour ne pas dire baiser la main). L a va nuire  la concurrence et  lvolution de cette techno. Car je rappel toujours que cest dans la diffrence des vues / opinions quon trouve de nouvelles ides / perspectives.
Mais Apple veut justement bloquer tous a, car ils savent quils peuvent tre vite dpasss. Do lobjection des communauts.
On ne rle pas pour aujourdhui mais de ce qui peut nous attendre demain !

----------


## Lyche

> Ce nest pas lentreprise qui est le maitre mais le client est roi.


Redescend de ta bulle les entreprises n'ont plus rien  faire du client, pour elle ce ne sont que des portes feuilles ambulants. T'as qu'a regarder les pubs partout, tu verras vite qu'on prend le consommateur pour un dbile incapable de faire les bons choix. Qu'on stigmatise toujours les informations donnes pour influencer le consommateur. Le choix ne vient plus par la dcision mme du client d'aller voir ou non telle ou telle entreprise. Le choix est fait sur des effets de masse et sur une propension non ngligeable de personnes incapable de faire un choix logique mais un choix "fashion". Toutes les entreprises fonctionnent ainsi, on ne vise plus le ct "utile" mais "fun" d'un produit pour le vendre..

----------


## atb

> Redescend de ta bulle les entreprises n'ont plus rien  faire du client, pour elle ce ne sont que des portes feuilles ambulants


Oui, je lavoue. Sur ce point je suis entirement daccord avec toi.

Dans un exemple cit dans ce sujet ou autre, on comapre le cas dApple  un constructeur dautomobile. Imaginons quil y en un, le meilleur ( moment donn il y en a forcement un). Qui produit des produits de marques, bien faits. Le problme cest que si il dcide que cest  lui seul de revendre toutes les composantes de la voiture (pneus,  siges,). Pour moi on est dans le mme cas. Le march des mobiles pse des milliards. Et volue vite donc cest normal que tout le monde veut sa part du gteau quitte  bousculer le leader sil narrange pas les affaires des autres.

----------


## clement_the_ba

> Redescend de ta bulle les entreprises n'ont plus rien  faire du client, pour elle ce ne sont que des portes feuilles ambulants. T'as qu'a regarder les pubs partout, tu verras vite qu'on prend le consommateur pour un dbile incapable de faire les bons choix. Qu'on stigmatise toujours les informations donnes pour influencer le consommateur. Le choix ne vient plus par la dcision mme du client d'aller voir ou non telle ou telle entreprise. Le choix est fait sur des effets de masse et sur une propension non ngligeable de personnes incapable de faire un choix logique mais un choix "fashion". Toutes les entreprises fonctionnent ainsi, on ne vise plus le ct "utile" mais "fun" d'un produit pour le vendre..


baudrillard sors de ce corps !

ps: bonjour  tous !

----------


## guidav

> Ben parce que quand tu regardes une video avec l'app Youtube, c'est une action volontaire de ta part pour laquelle tu accepteras de voir ta batterie se vider (c'est ton choix), tandis que si tu visites un site farci de flash pourri qui te vide ta batterie sans offrir de choix, d'une part, ni d'autre part une exprience utilisateur notablement plus aboutie, tu pesteras contre l'iphone et son autonomie, et pas contre Flash qui en sera pourtant responsable.
> 
> C'est assez vident il me semble.


Ce n'est pas mon avis, ils n'ont qu' offrir la possibilit de dsactiver le Flash, ou de l'activer unitairement dans une page. Je pense que si Apple ferme Flash, c'est pour mieux matriser les applications disponibles sur l'appstore, rien de plus. 
L'appstore, c'est le monde des Bisounours o tout est test et cens fonctionner, rien ne plante, pas de sexe (voir les dernire dclarations de Jobs l-dessus)... et c'est l'image que veut donner Apple.
Le jour o flash sera port, a sera la fin de l'cosystme contrl, des applications Flash planteront forcment, parce que les applications ne seront pas certifies. Et l'utilisateur lambda, qui s'en tape compltement de savoir si c'est pass par l'appstore ou pas et qui ne fera pas vraiment la diffrence entre l'appstore et Flash (aprs tout, cliquer sur un lien ou ouvrir une application, c'est pareil), se plaindra.


La russite de l'iphone, c'est d'avoir cr un produit dont presque personne (en pourcentage des utilisateurs) ne se plaint vraiment, et qui fait tout ce qu'il fait plutt bien. Rsultat, il se vend trs bien, et dgage des marges dmentielles. Je serais Jobs, j'aurais aucune raison de changer de politique : le but d'une entreprise, c'est de gagner des sous. Et pour gagner des sous, il faut vendre, donc satisfaire un maximum de clients.

Aprs, je dsapprouve la politique d'cosystme ferm, mais du point de vue d'Apple, je la comprends parfaitement.

----------


## Traroth2

> Maintenant que le plugin flash travaille dans des processus isols (Chrome, IE et bientt FF) ce n'est plus le cas 
> En tout cas il faudra qu'on m'explique un jour pourquoi est-ce que Flash saccade pour une vido en plein cran alors que VLC me lit du 1080p en restant fluide...


Je n'ai jamais eu de problme de plantage avec Flash.

Et pour la vitesse de lecture des vidos, je ne suis pas certain que a aille beaucoup plus vite en HTML 5...

----------


## GuiDjad

> Ben parce que quand tu regardes une video avec l'app Youtube, c'est une action volontaire de ta part pour laquelle tu accepteras de voir ta batterie se vider (c'est ton choix), tandis que si tu visites un site farci de flash pourri qui te vide ta batterie sans offrir de choix, d'une part, ni d'autre part une exprience utilisateur notablement plus aboutie, tu pesteras contre l'iphone et son autonomie, et pas contre Flash qui en sera pourtant responsable.
> 
> C'est assez vident il me semble.


C'est vrai qu'il y'a beaucoup de site avec flash. Et que la plupart des sites frquemment visit n'ont pas de version mobile voir de version iphone. Et a doit tre vachement difficile de mettre un bouton dans les paramtres ou encore dans safari permettant de dsactiver le flash. Ca serait vraiment pas une action volontaire de l'utilisateur d'aller sur un site flash.

PS: C'est de l'ironie si tu as pas compris ^^

----------


## Traroth2

Get used to the blue Lego...

http://theflashblog.com/?p=1703

----------


## deadalnix

> Je n'ai jamais eu de problme de plantage avec Flash.


Tant mieux pour toi. Mais heureusement il y a des outils pour mesurer ce genre de choses (outils qu'en tant que PROFESSIONNEL tu dois probablement connaitre).

Et devine quoi, un crash de navigateur sur 2 environs est du  flash. C'est aussi ce qui a conduit chrome  adopter son architecture particulire pour les plugins, de mme que la gestion desdits plugins dans firefox en en train d'tre rcrites dans le mme but.

mais tous ces gens qui programment des navigateurs font a pour le plaisir, puisque flash ne crache jamais.

----------


## kedare

Flash est une techno puissante, donc forcement si le programmeur fait une bourde, oui ca peut planter, comme 99% des plateformes/langages en gros...

----------


## FloMo

> J'ai fait du SVG/Javascript il y a 5 ans pour le fun, c'tait sympa mais trs loin d'tre aussi efficace que le Flash,  l'poque on disait que a tuerait le Flash bah ce n'est toujours pas le cas, et je n'ai pas vu de grandes volutions de ce ct l, c'est  peine devenu compatible pour tous les navigateurs.
> Le format est pas mauvais c'est juste que a manque cruellement d'outils de dveloppement, a va 5 minutes le bloc note... Adobe met le paquet pour fournir des outils puissants pour crer trs rapidement des animations/applications. Sans ce ct propritaire personne n'est motiv pour fournir une alternative solide.


Il n'empche qu'avec un bon diteur, on pourrait faire des trucs sympas en HTML5 / Javascript.

genre a : http://www.spritely.net/gallery/

----------


## Lyche

Alors voil mon problme. (j'ai le mme sous flash hein)

je n'ai aucune extension, j'ai FireFox de base et je tourne sous windows XP SP2 (pas par choix je dpend des politiques entreprise) Lorsque j'ouvre le 2me onglet pof, mon CPU est utilis  100% jusqu'a ce que je ferme la page html5/jquery. Je veux bien que a fasse presque pareil que flash... mais c'est quand mme trop gourmand en ressources..

----------


## Perplexe

> C'est vrai qu'il y'a beaucoup de site avec flash. Et que la plupart des sites frquemment visit n'ont pas de version mobile voir de version iphone. Et a doit tre vachement difficile de mettre un bouton dans les paramtres ou encore dans safari permettant de dsactiver le flash. Ca serait vraiment pas une action volontaire de l'utilisateur d'aller sur un site flash.
> 
> PS: C'est de l'ironie si tu as pas compris ^^



Je comprends l'ironie mais je pense qu'il vaut mieux se baser sur des faits :

Sur mon imac 24 pouces Intel Core 2 Duo 2,4GHz avec 2Go de ram et sous Os 10.6.3 (Safari 4.0.5), je teste 3 sites grand public avec ou sans Flash (cf. plugin ClickToFlash, excellent) :

- tf1.fr (2 pubs flash) :
Sans flash, le CPU est  88% idle aprs affichage puis se stabilise  93%
Avec flash, il descend  85% idle pour se stabiliser  88%

- lastminute.com (2 pubs flash) :
Sans Flash, de 89%  99% idle / avec flash, de 89%  93% idle

- lemonde.fr (5 flash) :
Sans flash, de 84%  98% / avec, de 83%  87%

*Dans 2 cas sur 3, les parties flash de la page reprsentent plus de temps CPU  eux seuls que la page web elle-mme.*

En moyenne, le Flash reprsente une charge supplmentaire de 7,5% (je sais, l'chantillon est faible mais a pourrait bien tre en faveur du Flash), ce qui sur 8h d'autonomie pour un ipad, reprsente une diminution de 36 minutes.

Je suis pas certain que l'affichage de ces bandeaux justifie tant d'nergie, surtout si d'autres technologies moins gourmandes peuvent faire la mme chose.

Quand aux options de dsactivation, seuls les gens qui s'y connaissent un peu s'en serve alors que ces appareils mobiles sont justement conu pour ceux qui n'y connaissent rien.

PS. : Ma mthode de calcul ci-dessus est en fait compltement bidon puisque le temps CPU utilis est dans 2 cas sur 3 le double avec Flash que sans. La rduction d'autonomie, que je ne me risquerai pas  essayer de calculer, est peut-tre beaucoup plus importante que mon rsultat ci-dessus.

----------


## Alanis

> Ben parce que quand tu regardes une video avec l'app Youtube, c'est une action volontaire de ta part pour laquelle tu accepteras de voir ta batterie se vider (c'est ton choix), tandis que si tu visites un site farci de flash pourri qui te vide ta batterie sans offrir de choix, d'une part, ni d'autre part une exprience utilisateur notablement plus aboutie, tu pesteras contre l'iphone et son autonomie, et pas contre Flash qui en sera pourtant responsable.
> 
> C'est assez vident il me semble.


Mon dieu, c'est incroyable que quelqu'un de developpez, baign dans l'informatique, se fasse manipuler comme a... 
Oui flash vide la batterie, comme les vidos en ligne et commes les applications gourmandes style jeux.

Pourquoi apple ne veut pas de flash ? Parce que flash c'est la possibilit de charger des milliers de jeux gratuitement via le net. Qui acheterait sur l'appstore si flash tait accept? Certainement beaucoup moins de monde.

Et comme l'appstore est la vache  lait d'apple: quelques gars pour valider les appli et hop, 30% des ventes dans leur poche.

Non, dcidmment, il y a encore des gens qui croient  ce problme de batterie ?  ::lol::

----------


## dams78

100% du CPU juste pour consulter un site  :8O:

----------


## Perplexe

> Alors voil mon problme. (j'ai le mme sous flash hein)
> 
> je n'ai aucune extension, j'ai FireFox de base et je tourne sous windows XP SP2 (pas par choix je dpend des politiques entreprise) Lorsque j'ouvre le 2me onglet pof, mon CPU est utilis  100% jusqu'a ce que je ferme la page html5/jquery. Je veux bien que a fasse presque pareil que flash... mais c'est quand mme trop gourmand en ressources..


J'ai fait le mme test avec mon imac (cf au-dessus du gars qui dit que je suis un mouton manipul) :

Sur ce site en HTML5 je suis  68% idle (stabilis)
Sur ce site flash (http://www.speakvisual.com/#/spotlight), je suis  27% idle.

C'est difficile de dire que les deux sites sont strictement comparables mais a peut donner une ide.

----------


## Perplexe

> Mon dieu, c'est incroyable que quelqu'un de developpez, baign dans l'informatique, se fasse manipuler comme a... 
> Oui flash vide la batterie, comme les vidos en ligne et commes les applications gourmandes style jeux.
> 
> Pourquoi apple ne veut pas de flash ? Parce que flash c'est la possibilit de charger des milliers de jeux gratuitement via le net. Qui acheterait sur l'appstore si flash tait accept? Certainement beaucoup moins de monde.
> 
> Et comme l'appstore est la vache  lait d'apple: quelques gars pour valider les appli et hop, 30% des ventes dans leur poche.
> 
> Non, dcidmment, il y a encore des gens qui croient  ce problme de batterie ?


Non non mais ne t'offusque pas; il y aussi des idiots sur developpez.net. J'en fais partie puisque je suis 100% autodidacte et que, au vu de mon grand ge (qui me permet de jouer les vieux cons), j'ai commenc sur ZX81 et autres Commodore 64.

Non seulement je crois  ce problme de batterie, (qui a aussi justifi l'arrive tardive de la 3G sur l'iphone), mais en plus je prtends que si l'interdiction du flash n'tait que lie  la dfense du pr carr de l'Apple Store, je te rappelle que les plus protgs sont alors les dveloppeurs de jeux qui, individus ou grandes entreprises, rcoltent eux 70% de ce C/A.

Ce en quoi ces mme dveloppeurs, dont certains ont fait des roupettes en or sur le business modle de l'itune store, doivent tre extrmement reconnaissants envers Apple.

L'autonomie a toujours t une des proccupations majeures d'Apple dans la conception de ses appareils mobile et c'est d'ailleurs pour a entre autre que malgr sa faible part de march en matire d'ordinateurs, elle performe bien mieux sur les portables.

C'est aussi pour a que malgr les protestations indignes de bricoleurs fous biberonns de rfrences techniques  la HP ou Toshiba et qui pensent qu'une batterie doit tre change tous les ans, Apple prend le risque de faire des batteries "embedded" ce qui certes semble limiter les droits/possibilits des clients, mais permet en ralit de leur offrir 8 heures d'autonomie quand les autres arrivent pniblement  4 ou 5H, en ne faisant pas grand chose (et j'ai gard des batteries Apple plus de 4 ans sans perte notable d'autonomie).

Regarde comment est conu le dernier portable MacBook Pro et tu verras que tout est orient dans ce sens, en faisant un ordi parmi les moins gourmands de sa catgorie.

Maintenant si Adobe est pas foutu, malgr les nombreuses requtes d'Apple, de comprendre a et de faire un minimum d'efforts pour optimiser son code, il me semble qu'il n'est pas illgitime d'agir comme Apple le fait.

Si GM continue  construire des 4X4 de 3 tonnes alors que le prix du baril double, il auront du mal  se maintenir sur le march.

----------


## guidav

> Non seulement je crois  ce problme de batterie, (qui a aussi justifi l'arrive tardive de la 3G sur l'iphone), mais en plus je prtends que si l'interdiction du flash n'tait que lie  la dfense du pr carr de l'Apple Store, je te rappelle que les plus protgs sont alors les dveloppeurs de jeux qui, individus ou grandes entreprises, rcoltent eux 70% de ce C/A.


Je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi : le jour ou un site comme Kongregate pourra proposer ses jeux sur l'iphone en flash, a sera un gros pav dans la mare des jeux sur l'appstore. Le coup de la batterie, c'est un argument, mais je n'y crois pas plus que a : un jeu sur iphone, a pompe probablement autant de batterie que ce que pomperait le mme jeu en flash.

A propos, quelqu'un sait-il si Adobe a essay de lancer une application Flash (pas un plugin pour Safari mobile, mais une application qui permettrait de lancer du flash en rentrant une URL) ? a rpondrait peut-tre  la question.

----------


## Perplexe

> ...un jeu sur iPhone, a pompe probablement autant de batterie que ce que pomperait le mme jeu en flash....


Encore une fois, je pense que ce raisonnement n'est pas pertinent pour Apple. 

La question n'est pas de savoir si les jeux en flash sont plus ou moins gourmands que les jeux dvelopps pour l'iPhone, mais si l'exprience utilisateur de l'iPhone ou l'ipad peut se trouver dgrade du fait de l'affichage de flash  l'intrieur des pages web.

La rponse est clairement oui pour 2 raisons au moins : 

- Un usage presque systmatiquement doubl du CPU par rapport  une page html sans Flash (voir mon post plus haut qui d'ailleurs, du fait d'une aberration de raisonnement sur mon calcul, minimise trs probablement l'impact sur l'autonomie),

- Une probabilit de plantage plus importante par rapport  une page html sans flash.

Encore une fois, Apple soigne son image et son marketing. Leur diffrence tient  ce positionnement particulier qui fait hurler beaucoup de gens, mais qui fonctionne trs bien : les produits sont simples, ils fonctionnent bien et longtemps.

Si l dessus les millions d'iPhone/ ipad vendus plantent ou se tranent parce qu'un module exogne est mal conu, Apple n'a aucun intrt  l'accepter.

Il ne faut pas oublier que Apple tait moribond en 1999 (a ne fait que 10 ans) avec une part de march PC drisoire (- de 3%) et que l'iPod, l'iPod touch, l'iPhone puis l'ipad sont des chevaux de Troie qui doivent lui permettre de retrouver la grce des utilisateurs.

Si les chevaux de Troie s'arrtent au bord du chemin tous les 100m pour vacuer une courante cause par un module externe, le prjudice final est pour Apple, pas pour Adobe.

----------


## deadalnix

> Sur ce site flash (http://www.speakvisual.com/#/spotlight), je suis  27% idle.


Ton rsultat me laisse perplexe. En effet, sur ce site, j'ai un core  100%. Mieux, quand je ferme site, flash plante.

On peut en conclure que si flash marche bien sur certaines plateformes, ce n'est pas le cas sur toutes  :;):

----------


## Lyche

Sur le site prcdemment cit par deadalnix, non seulement j'ai mon cpu  100% mais la mmoire consomme est double par rapport au premier site visit :/ C'est un peu gourmand flash, mais je pense que c'est aussi une question d'optimisation..

----------


## Perplexe

> Ton rsultat me laisse perplexe. En effet, sur ce site, j'ai un core  100%. Mieux, quand je ferme site, flash plante.
> 
> On peut en conclure que si flash marche bien sur certaines plateformes, ce n'est pas le cas sur toutes


Quand tu dis que "tu as un core  100%" tu veux dire 0% idle ?

Mon core 2 duo  27% idle, c'est 27% restant de mon temps cpu total (sur les deux coeurs).

En tout cas je le suppose.

Par contre j'ai pas eu de plantage.

----------


## NejNej

> J'ai fait le mme test avec mon imac (cf au-dessus du gars qui dit que je suis un mouton manipul) :
> 
> Sur ce site en HTML5 je suis  68% idle (stabilis)
> Sur ce site flash (http://www.speakvisual.com/#/spotlight), je suis  27% idle.
> 
> C'est difficile de dire que les deux sites sont strictement comparables mais a peut donner une ide.


Windows XP SP2 avec opera

HTML5 : 50
Flash : 67

----------


## deadalnix

> Quand tu dis que "tu as un core  100%" tu veux dire 0% idle ?
> 
> Mon core 2 duo  27% idle, c'est 27% restant de mon temps cpu total (sur les deux coeurs).


Ok, bah on a des rsultats qui vont dans le mme sens en fait  ::ccool::

----------


## Lyche

Je pense que dans tous les cas, le web n'est pas "vraiment" fait pour grer ce genre de solutions, et que les browsers actuels sont incapables de le grer "correctement".

----------


## guidav

Je comprends ton raisonnement. Dans ce cas, pourquoi ne pas faire une application iphone qui permettrait d'ouvrir un Flash ?
Ma rponse : pour viter que du code non valid ne soit excut. Aprs, que ce soit pour contrler l'exprience utilisateur ou pour contrler les royalties de l'appstore, chacun son opinion. Moi je pense que c'est les royalties d'abord. C'est aussi pour a que pour tre publi sur l'appstore, il faut adopter un graphisme qui plait  Apple (il y a eu un cas de censure, j'ai pas de rfrence en tte).
L'exprience utilisateur est certainement un souci, mais c'est aussi une bonne justification pour censurer.




> Encore une fois, je pense que ce raisonnement n'est pas pertinent pour Apple. 
> 
> La question n'est pas de savoir si les jeux en flash sont plus ou moins gourmands que les jeux dvelopps pour l'iPhone, mais si l'exprience utilisateur de l'iPhone ou l'ipad peut se trouver dgrade du fait de l'affichage de flash  l'intrieur des pages web.
> 
> La rponse est clairement oui pour 2 raisons au moins : 
> 
> - Un usage presque systmatiquement doubl du CPU par rapport  une page html sans Flash (voir mon post plus haut qui d'ailleurs, du fait d'une aberration de raisonnement sur mon calcul, minimise trs probablement l'impact sur l'autonomie),
> 
> - Une probabilit de plantage plus importante par rapport  une page html sans flash.
> ...

----------


## Mat.M

> Je comprends l'ironie mais je pense qu'il vaut mieux se baser sur des faits :
> 
> Dans 2 cas sur 3, les parties flash de la page reprsentent plus de temps CPU  eux seuls que la page web elle-mme
> Je suis pas certain que l'affichage de ces bandeaux justifie tant d'nergie, surtout si d'autres technologies moins gourmandes peuvent faire la mme chose.


En fait tu soulves une certaine problmatique : la faute elle ne vient pas ni d'Apple qui manufacture et commercialise une certaine forme de _hardware_ comme l'Iphone et qui prsente ses limitations..
ni de Flash/Adobe
Les fautifs ce sont les sites Internet qui mettent des tonnes de pubs, des tas de petites vidos tout cela a pompe pas mal en ressource tu le vois bien avec tes tests.
Donc moralit , Internet et les grandes socits commerciales s'invitent et s'incrustent sur ta machine.
Ta machine fut-elle un PC ou un Iphone est devenue noyaute par les grands acteurs de la consommation, ma question : ou est la libert alors ?  ::mrgreen:: 
Alors que pas mal de personnes ici se lamentent sur Hadopi  ::aie::  ( mais je dvie du sujet ) 

Certains experts du marketing avaient mme suggr aux USA de passer des publicits commerciales via la radio dans les toilettes.

Pour en revenir au sujet initial, quand tu installes une application logicielle un jeu ou un utilitaire ou un progiciel tu connais les spfications matrielles minimales.
Avec des applis webs comme Flash par exemple c'est loin d'tre le cas et les sites divers en profitent pour alourdir leur site

P.S. non je ne suis pas habit par J. Baudrillard  ::mouarf:: 




> Je suis pas certain que l'affichage de ces bandeaux justifie tant d'nergie, surtout si d'autres technologies moins gourmandes peuvent faire la mme chose.


Tu n'auras JAMAIS de technologies moins gourmandes !
Ceux qui font des sites internets c'est dans une logique totalement commerciale faut pas l'oublier donc ils mettent du contenu cens en mettre plein la vue..

pour le moment non mais comme les sites en tous genre comme les journaux en ligne veulent caser de la pub au maximum avec du *contenu riche* c'est  dire des minis-vidos etc il y a fort  parier que dans un avenir proche il te faudra un systme informatique ( fut-il un PC, Mac un Iphone ou ma tondeuse  gazon ) performant pour afficher la pub...si ce n'est le cas actuellement

Sur mon portable Acer 256Mo de RAM avec un CPU de mme pas un Ghz ,Firefox rame terriblement si je veux afficher des pages webs.
Si je vais sur le site du journal Le Monde le CPU et le disque dur pdalent pas mal..






> baudrillard sors de ce corps !


 ::lol::   ::lol:: 
( elle me fait vraiment sourire celle-l )

----------


## berceker united

Personnellement, je comprends pas ceux qui vont sur des sites en flash. Ce qui fait qu'ils ont le CPU   100%. Soit c'est des gros mythomane, c'est dans leur systme que a va ou soit c'est le site qui a t mal cod. Si c'est le dernier cas Flash n'y est pour rien. Je peux faire un javascript qui fait monter le CPU  100% c'est pas pour autant que le javascript est nul. De plus si c'tait vrai cela ferait longtemps que le flash n'existerait plus.

----------


## agrosjea

J'espre que Adobe et Apple vont suffisamment s'embrouiller pour que Adobe sorte sa suite sous Linux...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Paul TOTH

> Personnellement, je comprends pas ceux qui vont sur des sites en flash. Ce qui fait qu'ils ont le CPU   100%. Soit c'est des gros mythomane, c'est dans leur systme que a va ou soit c'est le site qui a t mal cod. Si c'est le dernier cas Flash n'y est pour rien. Je peux faire un javascript qui fait monter le CPU  100% c'est pas pour autant que le javascript est nul. De plus si c'tait vrai cela ferait longtemps que le flash n'existerait plus.


c'est facile  tester  ::):

----------


## Wisevolk

> Il y a quand mme un truc. Je trouve Apple assez ingrat envers Adobe. C'est ce dernier qui l'a fait gagner de l'argent  Apple. Si grce au produit Adobe qui font qu'un gros secteur de mtier utilise Apple et sans ce secteur je crois qu'Apple aurait clairement disparu. Et c'est pas Steinberg qui aurait pu faire tenir Apple. Je trouve l'attitude d'Apple assez peut rglo.


Bonjour,
Alors juste pour Flash comme je l'ai mis dans un autre post (tant dev Flash depuis fort longtemps) un des plus gros problme avanc par Apple que beaucoup de gens occultent est li  l'absence de scurit donc ca reste comprhensible,perso a m'aurait arrang de faire de l'as sur Iphone mais voila je prfre tout de mme avoir un tlphone  "l'abri".
Concernant Adobe qui a fait gagner de l'argent  Apple il faut relativiser tout de mme, la stabilit de la plateforme de travail que reprsente un Mac fait galement parti du succs de la marque, je ne compte plus les Pro de l'imagerie, du son, de la vido (enfin toutes ses niches) qui sont repasss sur Mac aprs avoir test l'instabilit windows.
Je ne suis pas un ardent dfenseur de Jobs que parfois je trouve imbuvable comme ce titre "Evangelist" et oui les consommateurs devraient plus agir pour les remettre dans le "droit chemin" mais on parle de dev donc de profesionnels IT.
Aujourd'hui je me prend la tte  apprendre cocoa parceque c'est ce qu'il faut pour dvelopper des appli iphone si demain Apple dit oui  Flash tant mieux sinon c'est mon job de trouver et dvelopper des solutions avec les technologies autorises, a me rend juste encore plus indispensable et apprendre de nouvelles choses restent un luxe je trouve mais ce n'est que mon avis.
Aprs pour ceux qui le souhaite il reste toujours la possibilit de crer des appli pour iphones jailbreaks mais bon je commence  en avoir un petit marre de ce mouvement open et free, combien d'appli mal foutues, de sites Flash mal dvelopps (juste pour reparler de Flash) a-t-on dja vu ? il n'y a qu' lire les posts de Perplexe et Mat.m, la gestion processeur et mmoire soit les 2 ressources les plus prcieuses sont rarement pargnes par beaucoup de dev et  la charge de Flash la maitrise de ces 2 ressources est si ce n'est inexistante  peine bauche en rendant la gestion bien que possible plus proche du bricolage.
Dveloppeur est un mtier des gens en vivent et s'investissent en temps et matriel alors remettons un peu les pendules  l'heure, que les dveloppeurs srieux bossent et s'adaptent aux contraintes comme ils l'ont toujours fait et que les autre pestent et n'avancent pas ou qu'ils aillent dvelopper sur d'autres plateformes plus "ouvertes" mais avec leur propres contraintes aussi.
Sinon quand je vois dans le message de base 


> Pourtant, Adobe a russi  imposer Flash, cet outil propritaire et ferm, comme standard du web.


 Flash c'est impos du temps de Macromdia alors Adobe faut redescendre un peu d'autant que oui Flash c'est impos mais on trouve du grand n'importe quoi alors peut tre serait-il temps de lui opposer un vrai concurrent optimiser et scuris.

----------


## Lyche

Pour moi un des problme majeur de Flash, c'est la formation. 9 dev / 10 sont des autoform qui n'ont aucune notion de gestion de mmoire et de "code propre", 0,9dev/10 sont form par des graphistes qui "bidouillent" un peu d'AS3 (j'ai un ami qui fait une formation de graphiste et il m'a montr les codes que son prof lui faisait faire pour des sites web j'ai faillis vomir) reste 0,1 dev/10 qui font du bon boulot.. a laisse peu de marge

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 28.04.2010 par Katleen*
*Apple apporte l'acclration matrielle Flash sur Mac, mais pas sur l'iPad*

Apple et Adobe sont toujours en froid, suite au refus catgorique de Steve Jobs d'intgrer Flash dans ses produits.

Cependant, une nouvelle API dvoile par la firme de Cupertino vient mettre un peu d'eau dans le vin de Mac OS X.

Video Decode Acceleration Framework est arriv avec la dernire mise  jour 10.6.3 pour Snow Leopard. Seule la dernire rvision de Mac OS X pourra donc en bnficier. Leopard et les autres versions prcdentes ne pourront donc pas en bnficier.

L'API permettra aux applications tierces d'accder  la carte graphique pour effectuer un dcodage matriel des vidos H.264. Attention cependant, seules trois GPU sont compatibles : GeForce 9400M, GeForce 320M et GeForce 330M.

Matt Rozen, porte-parole de lditeur Adobe, explique :  Nous allons rendre disponible le support pour le dcodage matriel des vidos pour le Flash Player sur Mac. Maintenant que les API requises sont disponibles, nous travaillons sur une version additionnelle du Flash Player, qui sortira peu de temps aprs la mouture 10.1 et qui ajoutera cette fonctionnalit pour les configurations matrielles compatibles avec les nouvelles API .

Flash Player 10.1 en tant au stade de Release Candidate, cette sortie se veut imminente. Lacclration matrielle pour les macs n'est plus qu'une question de semaine, si tout se passe comme prvu.

A noter cependant que cette fonctionnalit ne sera pas disponible avec l'iPad, qui reste hermtique  Flash.

Source : Prsentation technique de l'API par Apple

 ::fleche::  Esperez-vous une extension de l'API  d'autres GPU ?

----------


## Bryce de Mouris

> Pour moi un des problme majeur de Flash, c'est la formation. 9 dev / 10 sont des autoform qui n'ont aucune notion de gestion de mmoire et de "code propre", 0,9dev/10 sont form par des graphistes qui "bidouillent" un peu d'AS3 (j'ai un ami qui fait une formation de graphiste et il m'a montr les codes que son prof lui faisait faire pour des sites web j'ai failli vomir) reste 0,1 dev/10 qui font du bon boulot.. a laisse peu de marge


Yep malheureusement il est difficile de faire du code propre :/. (Je suis toujours en AS2) Pour le compilo a ne le gne pas de ne pas typer les variables, d'appeler des fonctions avec plus de paramtres qu'il n'en faut, avoir des listes dont il est impossible de typer le contenu du coup on peut accder  des attributs et mthode private xD

En bref je trouve que l'actionscript (AS2) n'aide pas du tout  faire du code propre et conome en ressources, derrire de simple fonctions se cachent de gros traitement bien lourd comme l'application de glow filter par exemple. tant trs fidle au C++ et ses bonnes pratiques je lutte tout de mme pour toujours faire du code propre, faut beaucoup de volont ! Mais mme avec du code propre on est souvent tent par ces jolis effets graphiques tout beau qui mettent  genoux la machine.

Si ce n'est pas le cas pour l'AS3, je pense qu'il faudrait que le langage soit plus contraignant.

----------


## imikado

@Bryce de Mouris
Un des trucs qui permet de faire du code flash plus leger et rapide c'est d'utiliser haxe
Haxe (http://haxe.org/doc/intro), (fait suite au projet mstasc pour ceux qui connaissent) est  un code multi language
Il permet entre autre d'etre compil en flash, javascript et php

Mais ce qui nous interesse ici c'est la possibilit de compiler en swf.
C'est gratuit et ca permet a partir de fichier de code de faire du flash, des plus rapide.
Pour info motion twin (miniville,la brute...) utilise cette techno
Le langage utilis est un mix entre as3 et leur techno, certains elements (comme les tableaux,les boucles...) sont a utiliser avec leur syntaxe, pour le reste c'est de l'as 3

rapide a compiler, rapide a executer et gratuit  ::):

----------


## spidermario

noter que certaines fonctionnalits de haXe semblent inspires de OCaml (types algbriques, closures, infrence de type), le compilateur est d'ailleurs crit dans ce langage.

Lors de la compilation en Flash, le bytecode gnr est apparemment bien optimis (les performances du SWF rsultant seraient bien meilleures que celles d'un SWF quivalent cr avec le compilateur d'Adobe, tout en tant compil plus rapidement).
Un autre avantage est qu'il est possible de cibler de vieilles versions de Flash Player (6  10) en utilisant un langage correct.

haXe permet, de plus, de produire du PHP et du JavaScript en utilisant un langage  typage statique, fort et infr.

----------


## Bryce de Mouris

Yep j'en ai entendu parler (justement au travers de Motion-twin) mais jamais test, a m'intresse mais je me suis toujours dit que a changerait rien niveau performance.

Alors j'en profite pour te poser quelques petites questions.
Le code gnr est-il effectivement plus rapide ? (existe-t-il un benchmark ?)Est-ce qu'on a toujours accs  toutes les fonctions que propose l'actionscript (application de filtres de rendus, communication avec le php) ?Au niveau de la gestion des ressources comment a se passe (les images et clip surtout) ?Et enfin est-ce qu'il toujours possible de faire des guides de mouvement ?

----------


## imikado

> Yep j'en ai entendu parler (justement au travers de Motion-twin) mais jamais test, a m'intresse mais je me suis toujours dit que a changerait rien niveau performance.
> 
> Alors j'en profite pour te poser quelques petites questions.
> Le code gnr est-il effectivement plus rapide ? (existe-t-il un benchmark ?)Est-ce qu'on a toujours accs  toutes les fonctions que propose l'actionscript (application de filtres de rendus, communication avec le php) ?Au niveau de la gestion des ressources comment a se passe (les images et clip surtout) ?Et enfin est-ce qu'il toujours possible de faire des guides de mouvement ?


1.benchmark
http://remixtechnology.com/view/haxe...s-on-sandy-3-1

2.Compatibilit flash: on genere un swf qui peut acceder aux librairies flash de base, donc a priori oui

3.pour les ressources, il faut passer par un autre swf, soit gnr via flash, soit via swfmill http://haxe.org/com/swfmill

4.On compile des codes sources, donc pour les guides de mouvement, je pense qu'il faut les creer dans un swf  (sur la scene) et y faire reference dans le code haxe

aide:
http://www.revolugame.com/blog/creer...xeswfmill.html
Des tutoriaux sur haxe
http://revolugame.com/blog/categories/haxe.html

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Le grand public ne sait pas ce qu'est le Flash*
*Selon une tude de NPD qui pourrait conforter la stratgie de Steve Jobs de ne pas supporter la technologie*


Les rsultats de l'tude de NPD (un cabinet d'analyse marketing) ne sont pas surprenants. Ils ont cependant le mrite de la clart. Le grand public n'a aucune ide de ce que signifie le support (ou le non support) du Flash sur l'iPhone ou l'iPad.

Le rapport _ Apple iPad: Consumers' Perceptions and Attitudes_  conclue que parmi les consommateurs qui ne sont pas intresss par l'iPad, seuls 14 % voquent le support du Flash, loin derrire l'absence d'intrt peru ou le prix prohibitif de l'appareil (selon ces clients bien sr).

A l'inverse, le multitouche, la finesse de l'appareil et son look sont les principaux facteurs d'intention d'achat.

Une telle tude, qui semble au premier abord enfoncer une porte ouverte, rappelle cependant que les problmatiques du monde du dveloppement ne touchent au final... que le monde du dveloppement (ou presque). Une ralit que Steve Jobs utilise  merveille.

Il semble clair galement que beaucoup de consommateurs ne font pas le lien entre  Flash  et  vidos sur le net  ou  jeux .

Adobe saura-t-il communiquer suffisamment pour changer un manque de notorit en totale contradiction avec la diffusion massive de sa technologie ?

Esprons le pour la socit. Car dans le mme temps, Apple ne se prive pas d'utiliser son patrimoine de clients de plus en plus important pour tenter d'imposer ses solutions maison (lire ci-avant).



*Source* : Rsum de l'tude de NPD (pdf)


*Lire aussi :
*
 ::fleche::  Apple apporte l'acclration matrielle Flash sur Mac, mais pas sur l'iPad

 ::fleche::  Android 2.2 supportera Flash annonce le responsable de l'OS chez Google, qui rpond galement aux propos de Steve Jobs

----------


## Lyche

Quand un utilisateur lambda vas sur le net il en a rien  faire de savoir quelle nom porte telle ou telle technologie. Pour lui il vas sur internet explorer, google ou developpez.net

Non seulement il ne fait pas le rapport, mais a ne l'intresse pas, c'est technique, c'est IT et n'apporte rien  la vie quotidienne des utilisateurs.

----------


## numew

Pourtant parmi les utilisateurs d'iphone, je pense que la plupart savent ce qu'est la technologie flash.

----------


## Lyche

> Pourtant parmi les utilisateurs d'iphone, je pense que la plupart savent ce qu'est la technologie flash.


L, je suis pas convaincu. Sur 20 Millions d'iPhone vendus, combien sont des personnes s'intressant  la technologie? Combien sont des professionnel de l'IT?
De plus je pense que le sondage a t fait sur des individus "lambda" puisque la majorit des rponses, et a ne m'tonne pas, ont avou avoir pris l'iPhone pour autre chose que ses qualit techniques.

----------


## NejNej

> L, je suis pas convaincu. Sur 20 Millions d'iPhone vendus, combien sont des personnes s'intressant  la technologie? Combien sont des professionnel de l'IT?
> De plus je pense que le sondage a t fait sur des individus "lambda" puisque la majorit des rponses, et a ne m'tonne pas, ont avou avoir pris l'iPhone pour autre chose que ses qualit techniques.


+1

La quasi totalit des propritaires d'iPhone que je connais ne savent mme pas qu'il y a d'autre portable qui font la mme chose.

----------


## Inazo

> La quasi totalit des propritaires d'iPhone que je connais ne savent mme pas qu'il y a d'autre portable qui font la mme chose.


+1

Bonjour, 

Quand j'ai achet mon LG GW620 (Android) on m'a demand si c'tait le nouveau iPhone...

Mais je ne suis pas surpris que la majorit des gens ne savent pas que flash existe etc. Dj qu'une partie a du mal  admettre que pour l'entretien d'une voiture il ne faut pas uniquement mettre de l'essence...

En plus on a beaucoup d'ado. qui sont iPhonis et faut pas chercher bien loin que a tweet et facebook a tout va; et c'est tout ^^

Cordialement,

----------


## Lyche

> +1
> 
> Bonjour, 
> 
> Quand j'ai achet mon LG GW620 (Android) on m'a demand si c'tait le nouveau iPhone...
> 
> Mais je ne suis pas surpris que la majorit des gens ne savent pas que flash existe etc. Dj qu'une partie a du mal  admettre que pour l'entretien d'une voiture il ne faut pas uniquement mettre de l'essence...
> 
> En plus on a beaucoup d'ado. qui sont iPhonis et faut pas chercher bien loin que a tweet et facebook a tout va; et c'est tout ^^
> ...


n'oubli pa l skyblog  ::aie::

----------


## Inazo

[troll mod]C'est pas encore mort les Skyblog ?[/troll mod]

Je dit a mais dans le lot il devait bien en avoir 1 ou 2 de bien non ^^.

Cordialement,

----------


## Vincent M

Ils ne connaissent pas le nom de la technologie mais ils savent dire que a marche pas...

Les gens achte/parle de l'iphone/ipad parceque c'est  la mode et que le plan marketing d'apple est fantastique.

D'ailleur amha a va commencer  tomber avec l'arrive de plus de concurrence.
Le Flash est loin d'tre mort et en tout cas largement dploy.

Par exemple, quand les gens verront que leur collgue de bureau peut accder  tous les dernier jeux Flash gratos  la c*n sous android, ils vont vite apprendre le nom de cette merveilleuse technologie  ::lol:: 

Et si la mode se porte sur un autre smartphone pour ce genre de raison ou parce que apple n'a pas l'exclusivit des bon designer (a va souvent pas chercher beaucoup plus loin) et que les ventes se mettent  baisser....
Peut-tre que SJ va un peu moins la ramener et songer  intgrer Flash.

En plus je doute qu'apple puisse faire disparatre ou restructurer l'ensemble des boites/services/dveloppeurs bass sur la techno Flash, juste avec ses grande phrases qui ne sortent pas du monde de l'IT et de son pseudo-monopole momentan dans le domaine des smartphones qui ne reprsentent encore qu'une part marginale des terminaux web.

Bref, cette polmique c'est du vent pour faire parler d'apple et orienter le dveloppement de flash dans le sens qu'ils souhaitent, tout en masquant LE principal dfaut de l'iPhone: la batterie.
Je pense que ces tractations l existent et ne doivent pas se faire par communiqus de presses interposs.

----------


## benzoben

> +1
> Mais je ne suis pas surpris que la majorit des gens ne savent pas que flash existe etc. Dj qu'une partie a du mal  admettre que pour l'entretien d'une voiture il ne faut pas uniquement mettre de l'essence...


J'ai toujours aim ce mpris des informaticiens envers "Mme Michu"! comme si eux avaient la science infuse.

Je suis d'accord avec Vincent M : ce qui dcidera c'est le contenu. si les utilisateurs d'apple veulent des jeux en flash parce qu'ils sont mieux ou tout simplement gratuit, Apple rintgrera la technologie sur sa machine.

Pour moi ils veulent bloquer le flash car ils veulent un environnement le plus ferm possible pour pouvoir controler un maximum la chaine de dveloppement d'application sous iPhone.

----------


## Jbx 2.0b

> Le Flash est loin d'tre mort et en tout cas largement dploy.


Je suis possesseur d'un iPhone, et non pas parce que j'adule la pomme, simplement parce que SFR me l'a propos (aprs la perte de mon ancien portable classique)  un prix drisoire alors que les premiers tlphones Androd proposs taient largement hors-budget ( j'ai pas dis que l'Androd tait plus cher que l'iPhone, attention  l'amalgame  :;):  ).
Et si il y a un truc qui risque pas de me manquer, mme si je trouve a stupide dans les faits, c'est bel et bien le support de Flash (et AIR par la mme occasion), car je me suis toujours demand comment on pouvait proposer des performances aussi ridicules pour un simple affichage de dessins vectoriels 2D..

----------


## JackDaniels93

J'ai eu un iPhone 3G pendant un an et demi, et je viens de m'acheter un Desire (Android 2.1 donc avec Flash), et je ne me sers pas plus de Flash maintenant qu'avant ...

Alors peut-tre que des gens qui veulent jouer aux jeux Flash voudront absolument le support de cette techno, mais pour le reste les applis tierces sont suffisantes  mon sens.

----------


## dams78

> J'ai eu un iPhone 3G pendant un an et demi, et je viens de m'acheter un Desire (Android 2.1 donc avec Flash), et je ne me sers pas plus de Flash maintenant qu'avant ...
> 
> Alors peut-tre que des gens qui veulent jouer aux jeux Flash voudront absolument le support de cette techno, mais pour le reste les applis tierces sont suffisantes  mon sens.


De temps en temps a sert quand mme... Je lis pas mal de flux rss et quand t'as une vido t'es comme un couillon (j'ai un android 1.5). Ya certain site aussi qui utilise du flash, donc de temps en temps c'est assez pnalisant.

----------


## sOuSiX

> Pour moi ils veulent bloquer le flash car ils veulent un environnement le plus ferm possible pour pouvoir controler un maximum la chaine de dveloppement d'application sous iPhone.


C'est peut tre une partie de la rponse, mais la vrai raison c'est d'obliger les joueurs a pass par l'appstore pour jouer, et donc acheter. La plupart des jeux gratuit de l'appstore sont nuls, il faut le dire. Et la plupart des dveloppeurs sont tents par vendre leurs appli ne serait ce que 1$ ou bien alors integrer de la pub (d'ailleurs a embte Apple qui ne touchent pas d'argent par la pub, mais le prochaine OS va regl ce problme). Tout a rapporte beaucoup d'argent  apple.

hs:Mon 2me post en 5ans \o/

----------


## benzoben

> C'est peut tre une partie de la rponse, mais la vrai raison c'est d'obliger les joueurs a pass par l'appstore pour jouer, et donc acheter. La plupart des jeux gratuit de l'appstore sont nuls, il faut le dire. Et la plupart des dveloppeurs sont tents par vendre leurs appli ne serait ce que 1$ ou bien alors integrer de la pub (d'ailleurs a embte Apple qui ne touchent pas d'argent par la pub, mais le prochaine OS va regl ce problme). Tout a rapporte beaucoup d'argent  apple.


C'tait ce que je voulais dire indirectement par "contrler la chaine de dveloppement".

----------


## Marvelll

Le grand public connait-il le schmilblick ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## Jrmie A.

> J'ai toujours aim ce mpris des informaticiens envers "Mme Michu"! comme si eux avaient la science infuse.


Ben ouai, les gens sont des idiots c'est bien connu  ::aie:: 
(Accessoirement, oui, Mme Michu qui se plain que son DD externe ne fonctionne pas car elle a branch l'USB dans l'RJ-45, je peux pas m'empcher de la trouver absolument nulle. True Story).
Sinon, 100% d'accord avec *Vincent M*.

----------


## Marcos Ickx

*Lettre ouverte de Steve Jobs sur Flash*

Apple a publi sur son site une lettre signe par Steve Jobs lui-mme, et par lui seul, o il s'exprime  propos de la technologie Flash d'Adobe.

Aprs avoir parl dans son introduction des relations entre Apple et Adobe, 

Il aborde ainsi 6 points : 

C'est ouvert
L'accs  l'entieret du Web
La scurit et la performance
La dure de vie de la batterie
L'interface tactile
La raison la plus importante

pour ensuite conclure.


Traduction de quelques morceaux de cette lettre :





> Apple a investi dans Adobe et possde environ 20% de la socit Adobe depuis plusieurs annes.






> Adobe a soulign que notre dcision tait une dcision principalement business ... alors qu'en ralit la dcision est base sur des problmes technologiques.






> Adobe dclare que nous sommes un systme ferm et que Flash est ouvert, mais en fait, l'inverse est vrai.


[quote]Les produits Flash d'Adobe sont 100% propritaire. ...Bien que les produits Flash d'Adobe sont largement disponibles, cela ne veut pas dire qu'ils sont ouverts, puisque control uniquement par Adobe et disponible uniquement chez Adobe. ... Flash est un systme ferm[quote] 





> Apple a galement beaucoup de produits propritaire galement. Bien que le systme d'exploitation pour l'iPhone, l'iPod, l'iPad soit propritaire, nous croions fortement que tous les standards concernant le web doivent tre ouvert. Plutt que d'utiliser Flash, Apple a adopt HTML5, CSS et JavaScript ) tous des standards ouverts. Les appareils mobiles d'Apple sont tous livr avec des implmentations performantes et utilisant peu de puissance de ces standards ouverts. HTML5, le nouveau standard du web qui a t adopt par Apple, Google d'autres permet aux dveloppeurs web de crer des graphismes, typographies, animations et des transitions avances, sans devoir dpendre d'un plug-in tier (comme Flash). HTML5 est completement ouvert et control par un comit dont Apple est membre.







> Apple a mme cr des standards ouverts pour le Web. ...Apple ... a cr WebKit, un moteur de rendu HTML5 entirement open-source, qui est au coeur du navigateur Safari, utilis dans tous nos produits. WebKit a t largement adopt. Google l'utilise dans Android, Palm l'utilise, Nokia l'utilise, et RIM (Blackberry) a annonc qu'ils l'utiliseront aussi.
> Presque tous les navigateurs de Smartphone  l'exception de ceux tournant sous Windows utilisent WebKit.





> Adobe a dit de faon rpte que les appareils mobiles d'Apple ne peuvent accder  tout le net, puisque 75% des vidos disponibles sur le net sont en Flash. Ce qu'Adobe ne dit pas c'est que la plupart de ces vidos sont galement disponible dans un format plus moderne, H.264, qui est visible depuis l'iPhone, l'iPod et l'iPad.
> YouTube, possdant selon les estimations, 40% des vidos du net, est disponible sur tous les appareils mobiles d'Apple. ... Il faut ajouter  ces vidos celles de Vimeo, Netflix, Facebook, ABC, CBS, CNN, MSNBC, Fox News, ESPN, NPR, Time, The New York Times, The Wall Street Journal, Sports Illustrated, People, National Geographic, et beaucoup, beaucoup d'autres. Les utilisateurs d'iPhone, iPod et iPad ne ratent pas tellement de vidos.






> Une autr dclaration d'Adobe est que les appareils d'Apple ne peuvent jouver des jeux Flash. C'est vrai. Heureusement, il y a plus de 50.000 jeux et titres de loisirs sur l'App Store. Et la plupart d'entre eux sont gratuits. Il y a plus de jeux et de titre de loisirs disponibles sur l'iPhone, iPod et iPad que pour n'importe quelle autre plateforme au monde.






> Symantec a rcemment pointer Flash pour avoir l'un des pires records en scurit en 2009. 
> Nous savons galement que Flash est la raison principale pour laquelle les Macs crashent. Nous avons travaill avec Adobe pour fixer ces problmes, mais ils continuent  persister, depuis des annes maintenant.





> Adobe a dclar publiquement qu'une version de Flash pour mobile serait disponible dbut 2009, puis fin 2009, ensuite dbut 2010, et maintenant fin 2010.





> Pour obtenir une longue dure de vie de batterie lorsqu'on joue des vidos, les appareils mobiles doivent dcoder la vido de faon hardware; dcoder la vido de faon logicielle utilise beaucoup trop de puissance. La plupart des puces utilises dans les appareils mobiles modernes contiennent un dcodeur H.264 - un standard de l'industrie qui est utilis dans les lecteurs Blu-ray et qui a t adopt par Apple, Google (YouTube), Vimeo, Netflix et d'autres compagnies.





> Sur un iPhone, par exemple, les vidos H.264 peuvent tre joues pendant 10 heures, alors que des vidos dcodes de faon logicielle ne peuvent tre joues que durant 5 heures, avant que la batterie ne soit  plat.







> Flash a t concu pour des PC utilisant des souris, et non pour des crans tactiles, utilisant les doigts. 
> ...
> Il n'y a pas de notion de rollover sur des crans tactiles
> ...
> Mme si les iPhones, iPods et iPads supportait Flash, cela ne rsoudrait pas le problme que la plupart des sites web en Flash auraient du tre rcrit pour supporter les appareils  cran tactile.


Et la raison la plus importante :




> Nous ne pouvons pas tre  la merci d'une tiers qui dciderait si et quand ils rendraient nos amliorations disponibles aux dveloppeurs.





> Nous ne pouvons accepter une situation o les dveloppeurs ne peuvent utiliser nos innovations et amliorations parce qu'elles ne sont pas disponibles sur les plateformes de nos comptiteurs.





> Le but d'Adobe n'est pas de permettre au dveloppeur d'crire les meilleures applications pour iPhone, iPod et iPad. Leur but est de permettre aux dveloppeurs d'crire des applications multi-plateforme. Et Adobe est terriblement lent pour adopter les amliorations de la plateforme Apple.
> Par exemple, bien que Mac OS X existe depuis 10 ans maintenant, Adobe ne l'a pleinement adopt (Cocoa) que deux semaines auparavant, lors de la sortie de CS 5. Adobe a t le dernier grand dveloppeur tier  adopter pleinement Mac OS X.







> Conclusions.
> 
> Flash a t cr durant l're du PC - pour des PC et des souris. Flash est un business qui a russi pour Adobe, et nous pouvons comprendre pourquoi ils veulent le pousser au del des PC. Mais l're du mobile concerne des appareils ayant peu de puissances, des interfaces tactiles, et des standards web ouverts. 
> 
> L'avalange de contenu de la part des mdias pour les appareils mobiles d'Apple dmontre que Flash n'est plus ncessaire pour regarfer des vidos ou
> pour consommer toutes sorte de contenu web. Et les 200000 applications de l'App Store prouvent que Flash n'est pas ncessaire pour des dizaines de milliers de dveloppeurs pour crer des applications riches graphiquement, y compris des jeux.
> 
> Les nouveaux standards ouverts cr dans l're du mobile, comme le HTML5, gagneront sur les appareils mobiles (et les PC aussi). Peut-tre qu'Adobe devrait se concentrer sur la cration de superbes outils HTML5 dans le futur, et moins sur critiquer Apple pour laisser le pass derrire soi.



Source : http://www.apple.com/hotnews/thoughts-on-flash/

Et vous, 

tes-vous d'accord avec ce que Steve Jobs dit  propos de la technologie Flash d'Adobe ?

----------


## Perplexe

Evidemment... il le dit mieux que moi.

a me semble assez convainquant.

----------


## Palca

Je trouve vraiment a incroyable d'tre capable de faire preuve d'une telle mauvaise foi.

Le Flash est propritaire, personne n'a prtendu le contraire. Sauf que le lecteur est gratuit, tout comme le compilateur (prsent dans le SDK Flex, qui est en majeure partie open source). Ce que fait payer Adobe, ce sont les IDE, mais il n'en a jamais empch d'autres de faire de mme (Aptana permet de crer des fichiers AIR).
Pour dvelopper pour iPhone, il faut imprativement XCode sur Mac OS 10.5. Et depuis le SDK 3.2, Snow Leopard est devenue la version minimale requise, aprs on peut critiquer Microsoft et la vente lie...
Le HTML5 est encore au stade de brouillon, et certains lments comme le _Local Storage_ sont au point mort. Il a beau tre trs prometteur, il est loin d'tre support par une majorit de navigateurs donc ce n'est pas encore une technologie qu'on peut utiliser pleinement.
Le H.264 est un codec propritaire dont la licence est de l'ordre de 100.000$... des cacahutes pour Apple, Google et compagnie, mais pas pour tout le monde. Sans parler du fait que Mozilla soutienne le Vorbis ce qui "force"  utiliser au moins deux formats vido diffrents pour assurer un minimum de compatibilit. C'est marrant, il y a justement une technologie permettant de palier  ce problme... Flash.



> Adobe has characterized our decision as being primarily business driven  they say we want to protect our App Store  but in reality it is based on technology issues.





> Another Adobe claim is that Apple devices cannot play Flash games. This is true. Fortunately, there are over 50,000 games and entertainment titles on the App Store, and many of them are free. There are more games and entertainment titles available for iPhone, iPod and iPad than for any other platform in the world.


L'interdiction du Flash n'est pas due  des raisons conomiques mais on veut quand mme que les utilisateurs passent par l'App Store  ::roll:: 



> We also know first hand that Flash is the number one reason Macs crash. We have been working with Adobe to fix these problems, but they have persisted for several years now.


Apple n'a ouvert son API de dcodage matriel de vido que ce mois-ci, pour Snow Leopard uniquement et compatibles avec seulement trois cartes graphiques...



> Adobe publicly said that Flash would ship on a smartphone in early 2009, then the second half of 2009, then the first half of 2010, and now they say the second half of 2010.


Donc Adobe doit adapter Flash pour iPhone malgr le refus d'Apple ?



> Although Flash has recently added support for H.264, the video on almost all Flash websites currently requires an older generation decoder that is not implemented in mobile chips and must be run in software.


Flash supporte le H.264 comme Apple le veut, mais pas les sites de vido que Steve Jobs prenait justement en exemple pour leurs diffusion en H.264 ? On n'est pas  une contradiction prs...



> Flash was designed for PCs using mice, not for touch screens using fingers. For example, many Flash websites rely on rollovers, which pop up menus or other elements when the mouse arrow hovers over a specific spot. Apples revolutionary multi-touch interface doesnt use a mouse, and there is no concept of a rollover. Most Flash websites will need to be rewritten to support touch-based devices. If developers need to rewrite their Flash websites, why not use modern technologies like HTML5, CSS and JavaScript?


J'attends avec impatience une dmonstration de rollover Javascript ou CSS sur iPhone... Sauf qu'en attendant, Flash 10.1 supportera le multi-touch.



> Flash is a cross platform development tool. It is not Adobes goal to help developers write the best iPhone, iPod and iPad apps. It is their goal to help developers write cross platform apps.


Pour le coup c'est clair : lorsque vous dveloppez pour iPhone, c'est uniquement pour iPhone. Si vous voulez dvelopper pour Android, repartez de zro. On ne veut surtout pas qu'Adobe vous propose des outils pour faire autrement.

C'est dommage qu' cause d'un type aussi born, une plate-forme majeure se retrouve ainsi ferme. Apple est une entreprise commerciale, elle se fait beaucoup d'argent grce  l'App Store et veut que a reste ainsi, c'est normal.
Par contre, afficher un tel mpris  la fois pour leurs partenaires historiques, les dveloppeurs, et en faisant croire  leurs clients qu'ils sont brids pour leurs propre bien, je trouve a dplorable.

----------


## ChipsterJulien

Il faudrait aussi rajouter que webkit qui est soit disant est fait par apple est en fait venu de khtml dvelopp par kde  la base et opensource en GPL V2 ce qui oblige que webkit soit open source. Dommage que apple raconte n'importe quoi encore une fois  ::roll::

----------


## tdutrion

> Dommage que apple raconte n'importe quoi encore une fois


Je ne dfends pas Apple (que je ne supporte pas), mais certains arguments se dfendent quand mme dans ce qu'il dit (principalement concernant les tords d'Adobe).

Je trouve quand mme a bien qu'il s'exprime enfin sur le sujet. Aprs, c'est aussi vrai que je trouve a trange qu'il faille que ce soit Jobs qui s'exprime sur ce sujet, et pas simplement un directeur technique... Seul le chef  le droit de parler ?

----------


## Marcos Ickx

> Il faudrait aussi rajouter que webkit qui est soit disant est fait par apple est en fait venu de khtml dvelopp par kde  la base et opensource en GPL V2 ce qui oblige que webkit soit open source. Dommage que apple raconte n'importe quoi encore une fois


Steve Jobs, dans sa lettre, a dit exactement ceci : 




> For example, Apple began with a small open source project and created WebKit, a complete open-source HTML5 rendering engine that is the heart of the Safari web browser used in all our products.


Le small open source project dont il parle ici est khtml. Sans le citer.
WebKit aujourd'hui n'a quasiment plus rien  avoir avec khtml. WebKit est un "fork" de khtml.

----------


## GuiDjad

> Je ne dfends pas Apple (que je ne supporte pas), mais certains arguments se dfendent quand mme dans ce qu'il dit (principalement concernant les tords d'Adobe).
> 
> Je trouve quand mme a bien qu'il s'exprime enfin sur le sujet. Aprs, c'est aussi vrai que je trouve a trange qu'il faille que ce soit Jobs qui s'exprime sur ce sujet, et pas simplement un directeur technique... Seul le chef  le droit de parler ?


Que steves jobs parle fait beaucoup plus d'effet.

En effet certains arguments se dfendent mais comme l'a soulign Palca, d'autres ne sont pas acceptables. C'est bizarre ce mlange entre bons et mauvais arguments...




> Adobe a dit de faon rpte que les appareils mobiles d'Apple ne peuvent accder  tout le net, puisque 75% des vidos disponibles sur le net sont en Flash. Ce qu'Adobe ne dit pas c'est que la plupart de ces vidos sont galement disponible dans un format plus moderne, H.264, qui est visible depuis l'iPhone, l'iPod et l'iPad.


Ouai mais la plupart ce n'est pas tous. Serait-il vraiment difficile de lancer les vidos au format H.264 lorsque c'est disponible et utiliser flash pour le reste? En fin de compte adobe a raison, les appareils mobiles d'Apple ne peuvent accder  tout le net.




> Une autr dclaration d'Adobe est que les appareils d'Apple ne peuvent jouver des jeux Flash. C'est vrai. Heureusement, il y a plus de 50.000 jeux et titres de loisirs sur l'App Store. Et la plupart d'entre eux sont gratuits.


Gratuits? Il parle des versions lite l? J'aime pas jouer  des dmos personnellement. Et le fait qu'on puisse y jouer sans tlcharger aux jeux flash est aussi un avantage.



> Mme si les iPhones, iPods et iPads supportait Flash, cela ne rsoudrait pas le problme que la plupart des sites web en Flash auraient du tre rcrit pour supporter les appareils  cran tactile.


Ah oui, c'est bien de parler de systme ouvert lorsqu'on oblige quelqu'un  rcrire son site... Les deux philosophies ne sont pas un peu contradictoires?

Enfin bon. Moi je dis ca, je dis rien.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Aurelien.Regat-Barrel

> Le HTML5 est encore au stade de brouillon, et certains lments comme le _Local Storage_ sont au point mort. Il a beau tre trs prometteur, il est loin d'tre support par une majorit de navigateurs donc ce n'est pas encore une technologie qu'on peut utiliser pleinement.
> Le H.264 est un codec propritaire dont la licence est de l'ordre de 100.000$... des cacahutes pour Apple, Google et compagnie, mais pas pour tout le monde. Sans parler du fait que Mozilla soutienne le Vorbis


Apple est d'ailleurs l'acteur qui oeuvre peut tre le plus contre Theora (le codec video libre - Vorbis, c'est pour le son) ce qui ne va pas dans le sens de l'essort d'HTML 5. Et Adobe aussi supporte l'open source (http://opensource.adobe.com).

Bref... Ce sont 2 grosses compagnies qui se tirent dans les pattes "c'est toi qui l'a dit c'est toi qui l'est". Et quand on est aussi gros qu'eux, on se traine forcment autant de grosses casseroles que de grands succs. Donc finalement les deux ont  la fois tord et raison. Je trouve juste les arguments "nous on est libre et ouvert" franchement dplacs.

----------


## blbird

> C'est dommage qu' cause d'un type aussi born, une plate-forme majeure se retrouve ainsi ferme. Apple est une entreprise commerciale, elle se fait beaucoup d'argent grce  l'App Store et veut que a reste ainsi, c'est normal.
> Par contre, afficher un tel mpris  la fois pour leurs partenaires historiques, les dveloppeurs, et en faisant croire  leurs clients qu'ils sont brids pour leurs propre bien, je trouve a dplorable.


Que dire de plus?  ::?:

----------


## Invit

> dcoder la vido de faon logicielle utilise beaucoup trop de puissance. La plupart des puces utilises dans les appareils mobiles modernes contiennent un dcodeur H.264


il a pas tort




> Nous ne pouvons pas tre  la merci d'une tiers qui dciderait si et quand ils rendraient nos amliorations disponibles aux dveloppeurs.


il a pas tort




> Peut-tre qu'Adobe devrait se concentrer sur la cration de superbes outils HTML5 dans le futur


c'est ce que j'ai toujour pens, tout comme adobe a reussi a imposer photoshop par sa qualit pourquoi n'essairaient il pas de le ferait avec des outils qui exploite le html5

en tout cas il est persuasif monsieur Jobs

----------


## GuiDjad

Persuasif pour toi peut tre mais pas pour moi. C'est comme si on te disait: "pour ton bien on interdis les mcdos car c'est trop gras". Laisser le choix est la seule bonne option pour moi. Tu prfres utiliser une seule technologie car elle est meilleure que les autres dans la plupart des cas ou utiliser plusieurs technologies selon les circonstances?

----------


## Ceylo

Tu AS le choix : ne pas acheter de produit d'Apple. C'est comme si tu demandais  McDo de te fournir des plats dittiques.

De mme que McDo est fait pour servir des fast-foods apprcis mais pas terribles pour la sant (a dpend les quantits hein, je vais pas commencer le dbat), Apple a pour but de fournir un environnement extrmement simple et efficace. Si tu veux un environnement qui accepte toutes les technologies tu vas voir ailleurs.

----------


## devnino

Bon tant pis que le Flash bouffe la batterie, mais n'empche qu'on veut du Flash

----------


## saad.hessane

Jobs a totalement raison sur tout ce qu'il a crit.
Mais a n'est pas  Apple de dcider pour nous. C'est aux utilisateurs de boycotter le Flash.
Je peux sortir 2 ou 3 raisons de boycotter le format H.264 par exemple.

----------


## trenton

> Mais a n'est pas  Apple de dcider pour nous.


C'est marrant, mais j'ai vraiment l'impression qu'il y a beaucoup de gens qui dcouvrent aujourd'hui des pratiques vieilles comme l'informatique grand public propritaire.

C'est pas nouveau, c'est comme a que marche le logiciel privateur. Ceux qui ne sont pas content de ce genre de pratiques utilisent des logiciels libres.

----------


## yop828

> Steve Jobs, dans sa lettre, a dit exactement ceci : 
> 
> 
> 
> Le small open source project dont il parle ici est khtml. Sans le citer.
> WebKit aujourd'hui n'a quasiment plus rien  avoir avec khtml. WebKit est un "fork" de khtml.


La ralit est que Apple a fork KHTML pour faire WebKit : ce n'est pas une creation ex nihilo comme la citation que tu as mis sous entend. 

Quand au HTML5 ce standard est issu du travail de socits qui taient mcontentes du travail du W3C en 2004 et qui persistait a faire son XHTML 2. Bref HTML5 n'tait pas  la base un standard loin de l !

----------


## tontonnux

> Flash a t concu pour des PC utilisant des souris, et non pour des crans tactiles, utilisant les doigts.
> ...
> Il n'y a pas de notion de rollover sur des crans tactiles
> ...
> Mme si les iPhones, iPods et iPads supportait Flash, cela ne rsoudrait pas le problme que la plupart des sites web en Flash auraient du tre rcrit pour supporter les appareils  cran tactile.


Le problme est EXACTEMENT le mme pour HTML5... donc mauvaise fois quand tu nous tient...




> Nous ne pouvons pas tre  la merci d'une tiers qui dciderait si et quand ils rendraient nos amliorations disponibles aux dveloppeurs.


?! Pas compris l ... en quoi le support de Flash mettrait apple  la merci d'adobe ? Le dev standard sur iPhone reste d'actualit...





> Nous ne pouvons accepter une situation o les dveloppeurs ne peuvent utiliser nos innovations et amliorations parce qu'elles ne sont pas disponibles sur les plateformes de nos comptiteurs.


Ben pareil... adobe n'a pas vocation  interdire apple d'innover... franchement ...




> Le but d'Adobe n'est pas de permettre au dveloppeur d'crire les meilleures applications pour iPhone, iPod et iPad. Leur but est de permettre aux dveloppeurs d'crire des applications multi-plateforme.


Ah ! enfin il dit ce qu'il pense !
Le problme n'est donc pas Flash, mais l'ouverture sur les autres plateforme qu'il permet... on progresse.

----------


## zencorp

Juste un point sur les arguments que soit-disant Flash est inadapt  de petite machine mobiles peu puissante, c'est pour a que Apple aurait choisi HTML5 et tout ce qui va avec car moins de ressources utilises,  meilleure autonomie ...

Je ne suis pas du tout en accord avec cet argument !
Je n'ai pas moi mme fait des benchmark entre les deux, mais d'autres l'ont fait mettant bien avant que c'tait du kif kif .

Je fais moi-mme des POC en HTML5 et mme si j'aime beaucoup cette techno, je suis assez honnte pour admettre que on peut dvelopper des choses qui consommes beaucoup de ressources cpu ...dans  meilleures autonomie.. on parle en mili seconde ?

c'est un peu l'argument du Diesel contre l' Essence ...

----------


## tontonnux

> Juste un point sur les arguments que soit-disant Flash est inadapt  de petite machine mobiles peu puissante, c'est pour a que Apple aurait choisi HTML5 et tout ce qui va avec car moins de ressources utilises,  meilleure autonomie ...
> 
> Je ne suis pas du tout en accord avec cet argument !
> Je n'ai pas moi mme fait des benchmark entre les deux, mais d'autres l'ont fait mettant bien avant que c'tait du kif kif .
> 
> Je fais moi-mme des POC en HTML5 et mme si j'aime beaucoup cette techno, je suis assez honnte pour admettre que on peut dvelopper des choses qui consommes beaucoup de ressources cpu ...dans  meilleures autonomie.. on parle en mili seconde ?
> 
> c'est un peu l'argument du Diesel contre l' Essence ...


J'aouterai quand mme un bmol en disant que les ressources utilises pour HTML5 sont directement lies au javascript associ.
Donc au final un simple site de prsentation sera moins gourmand en HTML5, mais quand on essai de faire en HTML5 ce que flash peut faire (typiquement des jeux), l c'est clair que c'est loin d'tre optimis.

Je rajouterai sur ce point ma quasi certitude que les devs avancs en HTML5 + javascript devraient tre mieux matriss que certains dev en flash fait pas des non programmeurs et qui utilisent bien plus de dessources que ncessaire.

----------


## zencorp

> J'aouterai quand mme un bmol en disant que les ressources utilises pour HTML5 sont directement lies au javascript associ.
> Donc au final un simple site de prsentation sera moins gourmand en HTML5, mais quand on essai de faire en HTML5 ce que flash peut faire (typiquement des jeux), l c'est clair que c'est loin d'tre optimis.


C'est exactement ce que je sous-entendais , merci pour cette prcision.




> Je rajouterai sur ce point ma quasi certitude que les devs avancs en HTML5 + javascript devraient tre mieux matriss que certains dev en flash fait pas des non programmeurs et qui utilisent bien plus de dessources que ncessaire.


Tout  fait d'accord avec toi, bien que je reste persuad que ce n'est pas l'outil qui fait de bon dveloppement et ce quelque soit le langage ou la technologie.

----------


## GuiDjad

> Tu AS le choix : ne pas acheter de produit d'Apple. C'est comme si tu demandais  McDo de te fournir des plats dittiques.
> 
> De mme que McDo est fait pour servir des fast-foods apprcis mais pas terribles pour la sant (a dpend les quantits hein, je vais pas commencer le dbat), Apple a pour but de fournir un environnement extrmement simple et efficace. Si tu veux un environnement qui accepte toutes les technologies tu vas voir ailleurs.


Suis d'accord sur ce point qu'on a le choix ou non d'acheter un iphone. Mais que steves jobs se dfendent en disant que flash c'est le mal, je trouve qu'il fait preuve d'une mauvaise foi. Il veut tout contrler sur son tlphone, je peux le comprendre mais qu'il soit honnte et ne sortent pas d'arguments qui n'ont ni queue ni tte. Bien sure je ne dis pas que tous les arguments sont nuls mais certains sont oss.

C'est pas que je dteste apple en gnral. Ils font de trs bon ordinateurs portable mme si c'est un peu chre. J'ai moi mme un macbook. Mais je dteste la stratgie qu'elle utilise pour ses iphones mme si cot financier, c'est trs bien jou.
Sinon McDo propose des produits dittiques ^^

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Pourquoi ne pas laisser les dveloppeurs et le public choisir ?*
*Le PDG d'Adobe rpond  la lettre ouverte anti-flash de Steve Jobs*


C'est en substance la rponse de Shantanu Narayen : si notre technologie est si mauvaise et si _ inadapte  l'iPhone_  (comme l'crit noir sur blanc Steve Jobs - lire ci-avant), les dveloppeurs ne l'utiliseront pas et les consommateurs s'en dtourneront.

En d'autres termes, M. Jobs, laissez donc faire le march plutt que de vous prendre pour sa main invisible.

Dans son interview au Wall Street Journal, le PDG d'Adobe qualifie ensuite les arguments d'Apple d'_ cran de fume_ . La preuve ? Des centaines d'applications qui utilisent Flash fonctionnent parfaitement sur l'iPhone et ont t valides sur l'AppStore sans aucun problme.

Pour lui, les accusations de Jobs sur la dgradation des batteries lies  la consommation de Flash est _ manifestement fausse_ . 

Et de contre-attaquer :  chacune des accusations anti-flash de Steve Jobs correspondrait en fait une technologie propritaire qu'Apple souhaite garder ferme. Et qui entraverait donc volontairement l'innovation des tiers.

Des propos  rapprocher de ceux de Steve Jobs qui affirmait le contraire : Apple est ouvert, Flash est ferm.

Une affirmation qui fait rire (jaune ?) Shantanu Narayen, qui rtorque que _ Flash est une spcification ouverte_ .

Un petit dtail hors interview est galement intressant. En qualifiant la lettre ouverte de Steve Jobs _"d'extraordinaire attaque"_, le Wall Street Journal semble mettre trs subtilement le PDG d'Apple dans le rle de l'agresseur, et ce sans le dire ouvertement.

Une situation nouvelle pour Apple. Et qui fait suite  une autre critique encore plus frontale.

Dans un show amricain trs regard (le Daily Show sur Comedy Central), la marque a t parodie en _"Appholes"_ aprs une descente de police au domicile d'un journaliste suite  une fuite sur le prochain iPhone.

_"Tu te souviens de 1984, t'avais cette pub fantastique qui parlait de renverser Big Brother ? Eh, regarde toi dans le miroir, mec !"_ a ainsi lanc Jon Stewart  Apple dans son ensemble.

Un contexte gnral changeant qu'Adobe va s'employer  exploiter ?


*Source* : L'interview filme par le Wall Street Journal


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  La violence de l'attaque du PDG d'Apple va-t-elle se retourner contre la marque  la Pomme ? Ou au contraire, comme le note NPD ces propos resteront loin des oreilles du grand public qui n'en a cure ?

----------


## FloMo

> C'est en substance la rponse de Shantanu Narayen : si notre technologie est si mauvaise et si _ inadapte  l'iPhone_  (comme l'crit noir sur blanc Steve Jobs - lire ci-avant), les dveloppeurs ne l'utiliseront pas et les consommateurs s'en dtourneront.


Comme le rvolutionnaire Flash Lite sur N95 qui a fait mga-flop.
Pas de saloperie sur iPhone !




> Dans son interview au Wall Street Journal, le PDG d'Adobe qualifie ensuite les arguments d'Apple d'_ cran de fume_ . La preuve ? Des centaines d'applications qui utilisent Flash fonctionnent parfaitement sur l'iPhone et ont t valides sur l'AppStore sans aucun problme.


L'cran de fume est de faire croire que les applications qui fonctionnent  un instant T fonctionneront toujours  terme.




> Pour lui, les accusations de Jobs sur la dgradation des batteries lies  la consommation de Flash est _ manifestement fausse_ .


Jobs accuse Adobe de ne pas utiliser Quartz et / ou OpenGL pour les animations, ce qui permet d'utiliser le hardware plutt que le software.
Les tests sur Android l'ont bien montr.




> Des propos  rapprocher de ceux de Steve Jobs qui affirmait le contraire : Apple est ouvert, Flash est ferm.
> 
> Une affirmation qui fait rire (jaune ?) Shantanu Narayen, qui rtorque que _ Flash est une spcification ouverte_ .


Diffrence entre spcifications ouvertes et technologie ouverte. WebKit et Grand Central Dispatch proposent le code source, et pas seulement les spcifications HTML5 (pour WebKit) !





> Dans un show amricain trs regard (le Daily Show sur Comedy Central), la marque a t parodie en _"Appholes"_ aprs une descente de police au domicile d'un journaliste suite  une fuite sur le prochain iPhone.


Ok. L, c'est un autre sujet, mais Apple en fait un peu trop.




> *Et vous ?*
> 
>  La violence de l'attaque du PDG d'Apple va-t-elle se retourner contre la marque  la Pomme ? Ou au contraire, comme le note NPD ces propos resteront loin des oreilles du grand public qui n'en a cure ?


L'iPhone et l'iPad ont largement t adopts par le grand public : c'est parlant.
Il y a aussi de nombreux outils pour bloquer les animations Flash : c'est galement parlant.
Et Flash commence  exporter ses animations en HTML5... donc ils savent bien quelle technologie est la meilleure.

Du fait que HTML5, Javascript et autres sont interprts par la plateforme et optimiss par les ingnieurs de celle-ci, la souplesse d'utilisation est bien plus grande. Par exemple, on peut limiter les effets sur un appareil ayant peu de ressources.

A mon avis, Adobe tente le dernier pet de la belette avec ses technologies d'un autre temps. C'est lgitime, mais cette histoire va bien vite se tasser. (ds l'apparition d'diteurs HTML5 dignes de ce nom)

Au lieu de parler, ils feraient mieux de se mettre ensemble pour construire un outil efficace. Si a se trouve, Microsoft prpare un diteur HTML5 dans leur dos.

----------


## Bryce de Mouris

> [B][SIZE="4"] La violence de l'attaque du PDG d'Apple va-t-elle se retourner contre la marque  la Pomme ? Ou au contraire, comme le note NPD ces propos resteront loin des oreilles du grand public qui n'en a cure ?


En effet tout le monde s'en fout, sauf les connaisseurs, je trouve a amusant, qui va l'emporter ? qui sera le plus hypocrite ? lequel va craquer en premier ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## berceker united

> Comme le rvolutionnaire Flash Lite sur N95 qui a fait mga-flop.
> Pas de saloperie sur iPhone !
> 
> 
> 
> L'cran de fume est de faire croire que les applications qui fonctionnent  un instant T fonctionneront toujours  terme.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pour l'instant personne ne sait rellement ce qu'est capable de faire le HTML5. Je veux pas dfendre Adobe mais ces derniers temps il y a en beaucoup qui attendent de cette nouvelle version comme un messie sans mme savoir si a sera bien exploitable. Je prend pour exemple Ajax, c'tait super beau le kiffe total et tout le monde  vu les avanc quand Google l'a bien exploit mais tout le monde sait dit "Si Google peut le faire nous pourrons le faire" ben voila, beaucoup sont revenu de la zone de combat avec ses dents dans la main.
Ce qui risque d'arriver c'est HTLM5 permettra beaucoup de chose mais il faudra pas faire un simple bout de code en mode barbare pour y arriver mais rserver  ceux qui ont l'quipe derrire comme pour flash dans certain cas. alors que Flash peux te le faire rapidement.
Je rajouterais que Flash ne sera pas remplac par HTML5 mais Adobe va pouvoir exploit pleinement le HTML5 et l a peut faire mal. Ils sont complmentaire pas concurrent. 
Concernant les bloqueurs de flash, il faut pas confondre avec bloqueur de pub fait en flash. Il est vrai que le flash est surtout utilis pour les banires de pub  ::massacre::

----------


## kamus

de mme que le grand public se fiche de savoir ce qui tourne sur iphone , le grand public se fiche de savoir si il veut voir son porno en flash , divx ou html5.

Bref Jobs peut continuer ses moulinettes 
1/ l'iphone marche bien actuellement ce ne sera peut tre plus le cas dans 5 ans quand HTML5 sera au point , et surtout , si on peut avoir des applis complexes sur iphone en HTML5 , on ne va plus utiliser ses apps payantes dispos sur le store.
2/ je ne connais aucun dev qui aime vraiment faire du javascript , pour plusieurs raisons ( surtout les prototypes et le code rcuprable avec un simple "enregistrez sous" ).

----------


## Perplexe

Techniquement, je suis incapable de juger. Les arguments ont l'air convaincants des deux cots, et l'historique de Flash m'est totalement inconnu.

Par contre, d'un point de vue de l'utilisation et ventuellement du marketing, pour me servir tous les jours d'un iPhone, je ne suis pas trs favorable  Flash et pour tout dire, javascript me gonfle aussi pas mal.

C'est videmment pas la technologie qui pose problme, mais l'usage qui en est fait.

Je reprends mon exemple de l'autre fois, avec la page du Monde.fr :

Sans flash, ni javascript : 341 ko / 119 lments chargs
Sans flash, avec javascript : 1,337 Mo / 220 lments chargs
Avec Flash ET javascript : 7,560 Mo / 225 lments chargs

En dehors des 5 blocs flash qui restent gris, l'aspect de la page est rigoureusement identique, et d'un point de vue de lecteur, elle m'offre le mme service.

Je ne crois pas qu'on puisse me prouver que dans les 3 cas, la sollicitation de la batterie soit identique, sans compter bien sr la sollicitation post-chargement avec Flash qui elle continue pendant toute la dure d'affichage.

Il y a bien un problme de ressources, et dire que les utilisateurs ont le choix est un leurre : lorsqu'on charge une page web, on ne sait pas si elle contient du flash ou pas, pour autant que l'on sache ce que c'est.

Et si l'autonomie de mon iphone est divise par 2  mon insu, c'est  Apple que j'en voudrais, et pas  Adobe.

----------


## berceker united

> Techniquement, je suis incapable de juger. Les arguments ont l'air convaincants des deux cots, et l'historique de Flash m'est totalement inconnu.
> 
> Par contre, d'un point de vue de l'utilisation et ventuellement du marketing, pour me servir tous les jours d'un iPhone, je ne suis pas trs favorable  Flash et pour tout dire, javascript me gonfle aussi pas mal.
> 
> C'est videmment pas la technologie qui pose problme, mais l'usage qui en est fait.
> 
> Je reprends mon exemple de l'autre fois, avec la page du Monde.fr :
> 
> Sans flash, ni javascript : 341 ko / 119 lments chargs
> ...


Le problme n'est pas Flash c'est que les personnes utilisent Flash comme des porcs pour les bannires de publicit. C'est comment la dmocratisation de l'ADSL lorsque nous faisions un site nous nous proccupions de la taille de la page et des images. Maintenant ppfff  ::roll::  ! Le problme c'est qu'ils ont gard cette mme mauvais habitude avec le Flash. Voila pourquoi tu te retrouves avec des pages normes.

----------


## kamus

_"Le problme n'est pas Flash c'est que les personnes utilisent Flash comme des porcs pour les bannires de publicit. C'est comment la dmocratisation de l'ADSL lorsque nous faisions un site nous nous proccupions de la taille de la page et des images. Maintenant ppfff ! Le problme c'est qu'ils ont gard cette mme mauvais habitude avec le Flash. Voila pourquoi tu te retrouves avec des pages normes."_

je dirais mme plus avec les applications canvas , vu que le code n'est pas compil tu vas te retrouver avec des pages bien plus lourdes qu'en byte code flash , donc dans l'escalade du poids on va vers des pages encore plus lourdes.

On peut facilement bloquer les bannires pubs flashs , c'est plus compliqu de bloquer javascript puisque qu'il est aussi utilis d'une manire fonctionnelle et pas juste publicitaire sur la plupart des sites web actuellement.

la dernire tendance niveau pub est l'utilisation d'iframes donc le combat contre la pub n'en finira jamais. Si les sites veulent que tu manges de la pub ils le tenteront par tout les moyens.

----------


## atb

> Je reprends mon exemple de l'autre fois, avec la page du Monde.fr :
> 
> Sans flash, ni javascript : 341 ko / 119 lments chargs
> Sans flash, avec javascript : 1,337 Mo / 220 lments chargs
> Avec Flash ET javascript : 7,560 Mo / 225 lments chargs


Petite question? L'accs au journal tu le fais  partir d'une application ddie ? ou du navigateur web ?

Parce que certains sites ce sont adapts au smartphones, rsultat est que tu as des versions pour tlphones et d'autres pour pc !

----------


## Paul TOTH

> Sans flash, ni javascript : 341 ko / 119 lments chargs
> Sans flash, avec javascript : 1,337 Mo / 220 lments chargs
> Avec Flash ET javascript : 7,560 Mo / 225 lments chargs


un copier/coller de la page du jour dans le Bloc-Note donne un fichier texte de 18Ko, tout le reste est superflu  ::): 

mais Flash est manifestement utilis pour les pub (images, animation...)

un Dmineur en Flash, a tient dans 8Ko ( comparer au 117Ko de Winmine.exe)

----------


## trenton

> Pourquoi ne pas laisser les dveloppeurs et le public choisir ?


Moi je suis d'accord, il faut mettre fin  la vente lie.

----------


## henolivier

> Techniquement, je suis incapable de juger. Les arguments ont l'air convaincants des deux cots, et l'historique de Flash m'est totalement inconnu.
> 
> Par contre, d'un point de vue de l'utilisation et ventuellement du marketing, pour me servir tous les jours d'un iPhone, je ne suis pas trs favorable  Flash et pour tout dire, javascript me gonfle aussi pas mal.
> 
> C'est videmment pas la technologie qui pose problme, mais l'usage qui en est fait.
> 
> Je reprends mon exemple de l'autre fois, avec la page du Monde.fr :
> 
> Sans flash, ni javascript : 341 ko / 119 lments chargs
> ...


Safari Iphone pourrait trs bien utiliser (comme toi j'imagine dans ton test) un plugin pour bloquer le flash par dfaut et laisser libre a l'utilisateur d'activer ou non certains lments flash. 
a permettrait a l'utilisateur qui n'en a rien a faire de flash de conserver tel quel sa batterie et celui voulant voir une animation flash de pouvoir la voir sans problme et ce directement par la volont de l'utilisateur (et non a son insu). 

Je ne sais pas comment marche le site mobile du monde (voir mme leurs applications Iphone s'ils en ont une) mais ils ont certaines prsentations interactives ralises en Flash et qui ne sont pas ralisables (facilement et rapidement) en HTML5/Javascript, 
peut tre font-ils la mme chose pour la partie mobile, sinon on pourrait imaginer que les non-utilisateurs de Flash sont coups automatiquement d'un accs a certaines informations du site (plus ou moins intressante pour eux)

----------


## Perplexe

> Petite question? L'accs au journal tu le fais  partir d'une application ddie ? ou du navigateur web ?
> 
> Parce que certains sites ce sont adapts au smartphones, rsultat est que tu as des versions pour tlphones et d'autres pour pc !


Bien sr, il existe une appli Le Monde pour l'iphone sans flash et allge en images, mais alors, pourquoi permettre Flash sur l'iphone ?

Lorsqu'on se ballade sur internet avec l'iphone, on ne matrise pas ce que contiennent les pages (et en plus on ne les voit pas toujours en entier), donc Flash peut tout en tant invisible, avoir un effet notoire sur l'autonomie (ou d'ailleurs la stabilit).

Et encore une fois, en dehors des gens dont c'est le mtier, personne ne sait ce qu'est Flash et dans quel cas il faudrait ou non le dsactiver.

Oui j'ai un flash blocker mais on n'est pas trs nombreux  en comprendre l'intrt.

Donc en moyenne, si Flash tait port sur iphone et activ par dfaut, les utilisateurs verraient leur "exprience" iphone dgrade, et la plupart l'imputerait  Apple.

----------


## stardeath

> Donc en moyenne, si Flash tait port sur iphone et activ par dfaut, les utilisateurs verraient leur "exprience" iphone dgrade, et la plupart l'imputerait  Apple.


marche aussi dans l'autre sens, les utilisateurs habitus  leurs sites pourris de jeux flash verraient leur exprience biaise et la plupart l'imputerait  apple ...

comme quoi en ce moment on prne l'utilisateur devrait tre maitre de ce qu'il utilise, mais ce joli discours n'est jamais valable pour tout le monde ><

----------


## Perplexe

> marche aussi dans l'autre sens, les utilisateurs habitus  leurs sites pourris de jeux flash verraient leur exprience biaise et la plupart l'imputerait  apple ...
> 
> comme quoi en ce moment on prne l'utilisateur devrait tre maitre de ce qu'il utilise, mais ce joli discours n'est jamais valable pour tout le monde ><


Effectivement, donc Apple a fait le choix du public  qui il souhaitait rserver la meilleure exprience utilisateur, et je ne vois pas en quoi ce choix est plus discutable que l'autre.

Non ?

----------


## stardeath

pour ma part c'est pas tant le refus de flash sur iphone qui m'interpelle, c'est juste l'escalade d'arguments tous plus bidons les uns que les autres.

si le gars steve est si inquiet de l'puisement de la batterie, dans ce cas qu'il interdise TOUS les jeux, parce que c'est pas parce qu'ils seront en natif qu'ils seront moins gloutons.
je doute fortement qu'un casse briques, en natif ou en flash (exactement le mme), change normment la donne niveau conso.

et pareil niveau conso en temps processeur, je suis sur qu'il est possible de faire des applis natives tellement lourdes que l'iphone ne suit pas.

pour moi c'est clairement pas une question technologie, mais plutt une question d'anguille sous roche qui ferait tache sur le plan marketing.

----------


## Palca

> Bien sr, il existe une appli Le Monde pour l'iphone sans flash et allge en images, mais alors, pourquoi permettre Flash sur l'iphone ?


Peut-tre parce que plutt que de dvelopper un site web, une appli iPhone, une autre Android, Blackberry, Windows Mobile, Maemo, etc c'est plus simple/rapide/conomique de dvelopper une seule appli Flash (ou autre technologie cross-platform).

L'abus de Flash dans les sites web, l'utilisation pour des pubs, les fuites mmoires etc sont des exemples de mauvaise utilisation de la technologie par les dveloppeurs (ou pour de mauvaises raisons), a ne signifie pas que la technologie en elle-mme est mauvaise.

Flash fait partie du web, qu'on le veuille ou non. Apple prtend que ses technologies sont l'avenir et je suis parfaitement d'accord concernant le HTML5, en revanche ses applications natives n'ont aucune existence en-dehors de l'cosystme iPhone donc c'est avoir une vision trs limite de l'avenir.
Le HTML5 sera srement trs intressant quand ses API de gestion hors-ligne, de stockage local, de golocalisation etc seront fonctionnelles et intgres  une majorit de plate-formes, mais on n'y est malheureusement pas encore.

----------


## Perplexe

> pour moi c'est clairement pas une question technologie, mais plutt une question d'anguille sous roche qui ferait tache sur le plan marketing.


Et alors ?

O est le problme ? Peugeot recommande Total. Whirlpool Calgonit.

Qui a mont le business model de l'App Store ? C'est Adobe ?

Quelle est la rpartition des gains d'une vente via l'App Store ? 30% Apple et 70% pour le dveloppeur ? a ne me semble pas malhonnte, non ?

Si comme tu le penses c'est un question de plan marketing, quelle tte feront les dizaines de milliers de dev. qui vivent de l'App Store aujourd'hui si Apple accepte Flash ?

Ils se sont donns du mal pour venir sur la plate forme et en ont tir des bnfices (parce qu'aprs tout, il faut bien vivre). Pourquoi Apple casserait ce modle qui lui garantit une communaut de dv. motivs et actifs ?

Dans un cas comme dans l'autre, je ne comprends pas le scandale qu'on en fait. Apple cre une conomie, qui n'est pas aussi monopolistique qu'on veut nous le faire croire, et qu'ils en gardent la matrise n'est  mon avis pas choquant.

- Ils ont eu l'ide,
- Ils ont investi,
- Ils ont pris les risques,
- Ils sont les matres chez eux.

Si  cause d'une mauvaise dcision de leur part, Android gagne le match, ben ils se seront tromps. Voil.

Mais entendre aujourd'hui des gens crier au loup alors qu'aucun n'a eu l'ide ni pris les risques qui y taient attachs, a me sidre un peu.

----------


## Perplexe

> Flash fait partie du web, qu'on le veuille ou non. Apple prtend que ses technologies sont l'avenir et je suis parfaitement d'accord concernant le HTML5, en revanche ses applications natives n'ont aucune existence en-dehors de l'cosystme iPhone donc c'est avoir une vision trs limite de l'avenir.


Que Flash fasse partie du web, je suis d'accord, mais je ne me souviens pas de telles leves de boucliers contre Microsoft  chaque fois (et elles sont nombreuses) qu'ils ont torpill les standards pour promouvoir des produits souvent infrieurs en qualit.

Si aujourd'hui on est oblig de faire 3 feuilles CSS, c'est bien parce que MS se fout du monde ?

De leur cot, Apple ne torpille pas une technologie : j'ai Flash sur mon Mac. Rien ne l'interdit. Ils pensent pouvoir vendre un appareil qui ne sait pas le lire. Ce n'est pas l'ensemble du web qui est touch. Vous connaissez la part du mobile dans la consultation de pages web ? C'est drisoire.

Alors qu'on vienne pas dire qu'Apple torpille Flash. Apple a cr un concept et Flash n'y a pas sa place. Ce produit reprsente une part epsilonesque des visites de pages web.

----------


## stardeath

que le gars stevie arrte donc de cracher sur la techno flash alors, parce qu'elle a fait ses preuves, quand flash marche, a marche.

un "j'ai pas envie que adobe empite mon business" serait plus comprhensible pour les gens qui attendent flash ainsi que les dveloppeurs.

et tes exemples de recommandations ne marchent pas, ceux sont justement des recommandations, pas des obligations.




> Si aujourd'hui on est oblig de faire 3 feuilles CSS, c'est bien parce que MS se fout du monde ?


tiens mais c'est pas pour a que tous les dv web veulent abattre ie6 entre autre? et pourtant le public, lui, il s'en fout -> mme chose pour iphone et flash, les dv le veulent, le public s'en fout = mme combat

----------


## Perplexe

> tiens mais c'est pas pour a que tous les dv web veulent abattre ie6 entre autre? et pourtant le public, lui, il s'en fout -> mme chose pour iphone et flash, les dv le veulent, le public s'en fout = mme combat


Justement, non.

MS ne RESPECTE pas les standards. Il les corrompt et oblige d'adapter un code en consquence (pour 90% des visiteurs, qui plus est).

Apple ne supporte pas une technologie propritaire (c'est le standard d'Adobe, c'est tout), n'obligeant pas  adapter le code d'une manire non-standard, mais  proposant une alternative qui est cense tre aussi un standard.

Et on parle de combien de personnes ? *30% de 1% des visiteurs Web*

C'est beaucoup de bruit pour rien, non ?

----------


## GuiDjad

L'autre jour je me suis rendu  la foire du trne  ::ccool:: . En voiture, je voulais avoir plus d'informations sur la foire donc j'ai pris mon iphone et suis parti sur le site de la foire du trne.  ::roll::  Malheureusement pour moi, ce site tait en flash...  ::cry:: 
Qu'on ne me dise pas que flash est inutile et qu'on peut bien s'en passer. Ce n'tait pas mon cas  ce moment l.  ::rouleau::

----------


## stardeath

dsol mais html5+consors n'est pas plus standard que flash pour les dveloppeurs, et personnellement je peux pas blairer ni le premier, ni le second, mais si je devais choisir, je dvelopperai quand mme pour le second.
et au passage, l'api native de l'iphone non plus n'est pas standard ...

et au passage le standard, j'en ai un peu rien  carrer tant que a marche et la dessus flash est normment devant html5.

et non, 30% de 1% c'est pas rien, a gueule dj suffisamment quand on fait remarquer que linux n'a pas des masses de pdm, c'est la mme chose pour flash.
et d'ailleurs ce chiffre, c'est de la magie?

----------


## Perplexe

> et d'ailleurs ce chiffre, c'est de la magie?


Magie n1 : Les mobiles, consoles et handheld sont autour de 1% pour les visites internet

http://marketshare.hitslink.com/repo...sp=131&qpnp=11

Magie N2 : Iphone Os reprsente 29,4% des Os mobiles visitant le net en mars

http://gs.statcounter.com/#mobile_os...-200904-201004

Donc le bazar international provoqu par cette nouvelle porte sur 0,3% de l'activit internet mondiale.

Et avec a, ils vont imposer leurs vues et tuer Adobe ? Je suis impressionn.

----------


## Paul TOTH

> Que Flash fasse partie du web, je suis d'accord, mais je ne me souviens pas de telles leves de boucliers contre Microsoft  chaque fois (et elles sont nombreuses) qu'ils ont torpill les standards pour promouvoir des produits souvent infrieurs en qualit.
> 
> Si aujourd'hui on est oblig de faire 3 feuilles CSS, c'est bien parce que MS se fout du monde ?
> 
> De leur cot, Apple ne torpille pas une technologie : j'ai Flash sur mon Mac. Rien ne l'interdit. Ils pensent pouvoir vendre un appareil qui ne sait pas le lire. Ce n'est pas l'ensemble du web qui est touch. Vous connaissez la part du mobile dans la consultation de pages web ? C'est drisoire.
> 
> Alors qu'on vienne pas dire qu'Apple torpille Flash. Apple a cr un concept et Flash n'y a pas sa place. Ce produit reprsente une part epsilonesque des visites de pages web.


ben mme si Windows est livr avec IE (l'tait ou le sera...on va pa chipoter) il est tout  fait possible d'installer un autre navigateur, des plugins, etc...mme s'ils mettent les ressources  plat, que c'est moche ou quoi  ::): 

d'ailleurs pourquoi ne peut-on installer la FlashVM alors que la JavaVM est dispo ?!

----------


## Traroth2

> marche aussi dans l'autre sens, les utilisateurs habitus  leurs sites pourris de jeux flash verraient leur exprience biaise et la plupart l'imputerait  apple ...
> 
> comme quoi en ce moment on prne l'utilisateur devrait tre maitre de ce qu'il utilise, mais ce joli discours n'est jamais valable pour tout le monde ><


a veut dire que la plupart des gens ne devraient pas tre libres, l, je ne rve pas ?

"Nous sommes Apple et nous savons ce qui est bon pour vous !"

----------


## stardeath

ok pour les chiffres, ma culpa. par contre tu prcises pas que l'iphone reprsente 60% du march des mobiles dans pas mal de pays, donc par exemple le japon (juste que je viens de lire l'info, j'en profite) donc autant de client potentiel.

et la question n'est pas de tuer adobe (enfin bien que interdire la conversion flash->iphone rend bancale la sortie de CS5), c'est d'tre oblig d'adopter l'environnement apple pour dvelopper sur iphone, et que apple est le seul  faire.

ce qui implique que soit tu fais de l'exclusif apple et c'est au petit bonheur la chance que ton appli soit accepte par les magouilleurs du service de validation.
soit tu tournes le dos  une plateforme rpandu. ce qui est un comble quand un patron prne l'ouverture des technologies.




> a veut dire que la plupart des gens ne devraient pas tre libres, l, je ne rve pas ?


si si tu rves, je dis justement que apple milite contre la pratique de la libert des utilisateurs.

----------


## Invit

Dans ce match de mega-trolls , ma position est trs particulire :

Il y a des annes, j'avais prdit  un client la fin de l'hgmonie de Flash, en particulier pour le dissuader de migrer son site web en 100% flash 

je n'aime pas les sites flash certes mais je lui reproche aussi un positionnement en bouche-trou de HTML4 et une floppe de problmes techniques, artistiques et commerciaux. 

Le client ne m'a pas assez cout et a pondu -  grands frais - un site mi-flash mi HTML compltement bizarre avec un menu gigotant rocambolesque et des animations douteuses.

Merci donc  Jobs de me prter sa plume de gourou et me donner raison - cela me ravit d'autant plus que le site de ce client est finalement un flop, n'a pas les retombes commerciales escomptes et qu'il est quasi-impossible  maintenir, autant d'arguments que j'aurais eu bien du mal  tayer lorsque je me suis oppos  Flash  l'poque.   Reste que le problme du positionnement de Flash dans un monde de html javascript et mime-types est toujours aussi pointu et que la politique rentre-dedans d'Adobe provoque une infinit de problmes insolubles dans la gestion d'un projet prenne.   

Bref , je n'utilise rien d'Apple mais Flash et son tape--l'oeil aguicheur qui pige mchamment la maintenance et le rfrencement, sont bel et bien des project-killers dans le landerneau des petits sites commerciaux.

Que Flash repose en paix donc et que sa fin tragique lui apporte l'absolution de ses excs de m'as-tu-vu prtendument appel "innovation" par son diteur 
Merci Steve pour ce plbiscite inespr et bien tardif

Apple, HTML5 et Silverlight devraient le mettre hors d'tat de nuire une bonne fois pour toutes !

----------


## Perplexe

> ben mme si Windows est livr avec IE (l'tait ou le sera...on va pa chipoter) il est tout  fait possible d'installer un autre navigateur, des plugins, etc...mme s'ils mettent les ressources  plat, que c'est moche ou quoi 
> 
> d'ailleurs pourquoi ne peut-on installer la FlashVM alors que la JavaVM est dispo ?!


Ben en fait comme je sais pas ce que c'est qu'une FlashVM et une JavaVM (non non ! ne me supprimez pas mon compte!), j'ai cherch avec Google.

Et voil exactement ce que j'ai en premire page :





> That is one of the problems with the FlashVM, it is terribly slow.


C'est un hasard ?

Autre chose, sur un ordinateur, ok, mais l il s'agit (ce que tout le monde semble oublier) d'un tlphone.

Aprs, je n'exclue pas d'avoir tort (mais je suis loin d'tre convaincu).

----------


## Perplexe

> et la question n'est pas de tuer adobe ..., c'est d'tre oblig d'adopter l'environnement apple pour dvelopper sur iphone, et que apple est le seul  faire.
> 
> ce qui implique que soit tu fais de l'exclusif apple et c'est au petit bonheur la chance que ton appli soit accepte par les magouilleurs du service de validation.
> soit tu tournes le dos  une plateforme rpandu. ce qui est un comble quand un patron prne l'ouverture des technologies.


Je comprends que a puisse choquer mais la logique conomique est loin d'tre aussi scandaleuse qu'on le dit (en tout cas pas pire que ce qui s'est fait jusque l).

Je ne connais pas trs bien tout a mais j'imagine que pour dvelopper pour la PSP ou la DS, il faut utiliser les outils Sony ou Nintendo.

Par ailleurs, il n'y a pas vraiment de raison de se faire refuser un appli si on a lu les conditions avant. Mme Opra a russi  faire accepter son appli alors qu'elle est en concurrence directe avec un produit Apple.

Enfin le choix de la plate forme est libre. Tu peux parier sur Apple, ou sur Android si le cadre Apple ne te convient pas. 

L'iphone n'est pas un PC sur lequel on peut charger n'importe quel type d'OS et n'importe quel programme. C'est un outil communiquant conu comme un tout par Apple pour toucher le grand public, gagner de l'argent, et accrotre ses parts de marchs dans le monde de l'informatique, ce qui d'ailleurs marche trs bien puisqu'il parat que 3 entreprises amricaines sur 4 ont achet un Mac l'an dernier.

Si l'iphone foire, merde ou se trane, cette stratgie marketing tombe  l'eau.

Je rappelle quand mme qu'Apple, c'est 5  6% du parc mondial d'ordinateurs (c'est  dire pas grand chose).

----------


## stardeath

voui je suis d'accord, mais pas sur la faon de faire de SJ, tourner en drision flash en disant que c'est une mauvaise techno c'est du gros foutage de gueule.

il en veut pas pour pas pitiner son business, pas parce que la techno est mauvaise, ce qu'il essaie pourtant de faire croire >>

----------


## kuranes

Autant pas mettre flash sur un tlphone, pourquoi pas.

Mais sur un iPad cens aller sur internet, quelle connerie  ::mouarf::

----------


## Derf59242

Moi ca ne me gne pas que Apple dcide ne pas vouloir de Flash sur l'iPod/Iphone tant qu'il y a d'autres alternatives "libres".

Dj Flash n'a quand mme pas une rputation de stabilit exemplaire (cf. pb avec Firefox).
A mon avis Apple pense que si ces problmes continuent, les personnes se plaindront de l'iPod et cela ferra mauvaise presse pour l'Ipod.
C'est ce qui s'est pass  un moment avec Firefox (et Flash)) car peu de gens savent que c'tait le plugin qui tait principalement en cause et non pas le navigateur.

Ce qui gne Adobe (Flash), c'est que l'Iphone est actuellement le support le plus important concernant les tlphones mobiles et que du coup cette dcision les empche de gagner de l'argent car les programmes/pubs/... seront dvelopps avec d'autres technologies sur lesquelles ils ne touchent pas de royalties.

A eux de sortir rapidement (comme le dit Steve Jobs), une version "correcte" de Flash pour mobile et l peut tre Apple reviendra sur sa dcision  :;):

----------


## kamus

dans cette histoire 2 problmes :

1/ flash directement sur iphone ; oui ou non , libre  apple d'en dcider

2/ utilisation de flash pour crer des applications natives pour iphone dans CS5 : un dev doit avoir le choix de ses outils , ce que ne veut pas apple  , et la je ne vois pas qui peut dfendre cette position  moins de prouver que les applis cres dans Flash CS5 sont moins bonnes que celles code sous mac dans Xcode.

*Bref attention  faire la distinction entre la plateforme Flash et l'IDE flash qui sont 2 choses diffrentes.* 

Ce que Adobe conteste , c'est le vrouillage concernant les outils , pas la prsence ou non de flash dans safari pour iphone.

----------


## Perplexe

> Mais sur un iPad cens aller sur internet, quelle connerie


Pour qui, la connerie ?

S'ils arrivent  en vendre sans supporter Flash, pourquoi c'est une connerie ?

C'est exactement comme le coup de la camera ou des ports SD et autres.

Ils dfinissent un produit. Que l'on ricane, je suis d'accord, mais est-ce qu'on ricane  bon escient ?

Pour tre trs clair, est-ce que ceux qui ricanaient lors de la sortie du premier iphone ont eu raison ?

Ou est-ce Apple qui a eu raison,  l'poque ?

Le march, c'est peut-tre pas vous, ou nous. C'est peut-tre quelqu'un d'autre qui n'a pas les mmes besoins.

Et je n'ai pas l'impression qu'Apple se soit beaucoup tromp ces derniers temps (d'un point de vue conomique, j'entends).

Et rien n'empche non-plus les concurrents d'Apple de sortir des produits bien plus intelligents avec des ports partout et du Flash  donf et qui videmment se vendront beaucoup mieux que les ipad.

Puisqu'ils sont ridicules, pourquoi s'en soucier ?

----------


## kamus

> Ce qui gne Adobe (Flash), c'est que l'Iphone est actuellement le support le plus important concernant les tlphones mobiles et que du coup cette dcision les empche de gagner de l'argent car les programmes/pubs/... seront dvelopps avec d'autres technologies sur lesquelles ils ne touchent pas de royalties.


quand tu dveloppes un site en flash , adobe ne touche aucune royalties dessus ...
et je rajoute , que tu n'es pas oblig de payer quoi que ce soit pour faire du flash , le sdk est totalement gratuit.
tu fais tes skins sous gimp et tu exportes en bitmap ou svg...
j'hallucine quand mme le nombre de gens qui parlent de flash et n'y connaissent rien du tout ...
tout le monde peut dvelopper son ide flash et le commercialiser sans verser un seul centime  Adobe.
Avant de parler d'un sujet on se documente un minimum , adobe touche de l'argent uniquement sur les outils qu'il dveloppe  concernant la plateforme flash , contrairement  apple qui fait payer ses dveloppeurs sur l'applestore.

----------


## kamus

> S'ils arrivent  en vendre sans supporter Flash, pourquoi c'est une connerie ?


une connerie parce qu'une bonne partie du web est en flash et le restera encore longtemps CQFD :
- des milliers de sites de jeux
- des milliers de site VOd ( porno , cinma classique )
- des services RIA

et tout a sans dpenser un cents dans l'applestore

qui ont choisit flash pour leur client lourd car :
- compatible avec tout les browsers
- facile  dvelopper , dployer
- une relative encapsulation du code

bref choisir iPodPadPhone , c'est s'amputer d'une partie de l'exprience web.

perso , javascript :
- les prototypes , c'est chiant
- on te pique ton code les doigts dans le nez
- et mine de rien c'est plus lourd  l'octet qu'un code compil.

maintenant que les fans d'ajax viennent argumenter.

Apple essaie de couler flash , mais une fois la mode iXXX passe nous verrons bien ce qu'il reste de leurs produits.

----------


## Perplexe

> Apple essaie de couler flash , mais une voie la mode iXXX passe nous verrons bien ce qu'il reste de leurs produits.


Donc c'est pas une connerie, c'est un pari.

Et encore une fois, avec 0,30% des visites web provenant d'un iXXX, a ne me parait pas trs dangereux pour Adobe.

----------


## cbleas

Bonjour,
aujourd'hui je dveloppe une application client serveur qui fonctionne sous windows donc environ 90% des PC.
je souhaitais faire une application pour les pocket pc, tlphone, pc et consort.
seule solution l'internet. or aujourd'hui alors que tous les produits sont capable normalement de mettre du HTML, flash et dans le future Silverlight, . net un fabriquant de tlphone me dit je doit faire des sites moche en HTML et pas le 5 parce qu'il n'existe pas pour la production.
En un mot alors que l'internet tait le seul systme qui pouvait etre vu par tout le monde il faudra dvelopper des applications pour chacun des systmes.
J'aime bien les avances comme celles L merci Apple.

----------


## batataw

> Bonjour,
> aujourd'hui je dveloppe une application client serveur qui fonctionne sous windows donc environ 90% des PC.
> je souhaitais faire une application pour les pocket pc, tlphone, pc et consort.
> seule solution l'internet. or aujourd'hui alors que tous les produits sont capable normalement de mettre du HTML, flash et dans le future Silverlight, . net un fabriquant de tlphone me dit je doit faire des sites moche en HTML et pas le 5 parce qu'il n'existe pas pour la production.
> En un mot alors que l'internet tait le seul systme qui pouvait etre vu par tout le monde il faudra dvelopper des applications pour chacun des systmes.
> J'aime bien les avances comme celles L merci Apple.


Peux-tu tailler ton propos, je n'ai pas tout compris.

----------


## Perplexe

> Bonjour,
> aujourd'hui je dveloppe une application client serveur qui fonctionne sous windows donc environ 90% des PC.
> je souhaitais faire une application pour les pocket pc, tlphone, pc et consort.
> seule solution l'internet. or aujourd'hui alors que tous les produits sont capable normalement de mettre du HTML, flash et dans le future Silverlight, . net un fabriquant de tlphone me dit je doit faire des sites moche en HTML et pas le 5 parce qu'il n'existe pas pour la production.
> En un mot alors que l'internet tait le seul systme qui pouvait etre vu par tout le monde il faudra dvelopper des applications pour chacun des systmes.
> J'aime bien les avances comme celles L merci Apple.


Heu l je trouve a un peu gros  ::): 




> En un mot alors que l'internet tait le seul systme qui pouvait etre vu par tout le monde il faudra dvelopper des applications pour chacun des systmes.


 Si tu dveloppes un site compatible Safari/iphone, il le sera aussi avec le reste du monde, il me semble. Et tu n'as pas besoin d'une version de ton site pour chaque version de Safari.




> tous les produits sont capable normalement de mettre du HTML, flash et dans le future Silverlight, . net


Flash : Adobe
Silverlight : Microsoft
.net : Microsoft

Maintenant, si tu dveloppes en :
html : standard
javascript : standard
AJAX : standard

Tu es compatible avec tout le monde, iphone inclus il me semble.

Par ailleurs, si c'est une appli mtier, il existe un programme de validation et de distribution particulier pour l'iphone/ipod touch qui permet de passer outre l'itune store.

Enfin, les outils de dev sont gratuits et trs complets : http://www.projectomega.org/2009/05/...t-pour-iphone/

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xcode

----------


## Paul TOTH

> Ben en fait comme je sais pas ce que c'est qu'une FlashVM et une JavaVM (non non ! ne me supprimez pas mon compte!), j'ai cherch avec Google.
> 
> Et voil exactement ce que j'ai en premire page :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C'est un hasard ?
> 
> ...


vilain garnement  ::): 




> That is one of the problems with the FlashVM, it is terribly slow.  It
> is actually far faster to render two polygons into a bitmap and check
> for bitmap collision than to do actual polygon collision detection.


donc l'execution du bytecode de la Machine Virtuelle Flash semble peu performante  l'auteur du message (message datant de 2008) . Alors que ce mme auteur prcise que pour une dtection de collision il sera beaucoup plus rapide de le faire par une collision de polygones dans un bitmap (moteur de rendu Flash et non execution de bytecode).

----------


## kamus

> Donc c'est pas une connerie, c'est un pari.
> 
> Et encore une fois, avec 0,30% des visites web provenant d'un iXXX, a ne me parait pas trs dangereux pour Adobe.


oui c'est sur , c'est vrai que ni adobe ni apple ne savent ce que sera le net dans 5 ans ...
mais je ne crois pas  un net unifi compltement standard sous javascript uniquement ,  moins que javascript soit revu de fond en comble pour qu'il ressemble  un vrai language OO.
Maitenant , possesseur d'un iphone et d'un macbook , les positions prises par Job , je les trouvent inutiles et surtout elles font du mal  l'image de marque cool qu'avait Apple , contre le "grand mchant Microsoft".
Apple se trompe d'ennemi en attaquant Adobe , j'en suis certain , et il passe du petit poucet tendance  l'ogre qui bave sur ses partenaires naturels sans aucun respect.
Apple ne serait rien sans le software Adobe.

----------


## kamus

> Enfin, les outils de dev sont gratuits et trs complets : http://www.projectomega.org/2009/05/...t-pour-iphone/
> 
> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xcode


xcode n'est pas gratuit , faut acheter un mac pour le faire tourner , tu n'as donc pas le choix de tes outils , et c'est bien la question qui nous intresse aujourd'hui. tu ne peux pas te prendre un pc  200 euros et dvelopper pour iphone , et surement pas pour le dernier os iphone (il faut snow ).

tu peux par contre prendre un pc sous linux et dvelopper en flash sans payer rien d'autre que ton pc  200 euros , suffit d'avoir java ( qui est gratuit ).

*et je rajoute que pour finir sur l'apple store il faut payer une license.*

rien  payer chez flash . :8-): 
flash me semble le bon compromis entre le libre et le propritaire. il a d'ailleurs gagn face au applets java par son cot propritaire ( IDE qui permet  tout le monde mme aux graphistes de faires des applis complexes sans savoir ce qu'est une classe).
C'est un peu le mme principe qu'on retrouve dans spry , le framework ajax d'adobe , pas de code , juste des balises  insrer , il suffit donc de connaitre HTML pour faire de l'ajax avec.

au lieu de basher flash , il serait plus intressant de s'intresser au business modle iphone et de se demander pourquoi job tient se genre de discours.

*Je reconnais totalement , que ce genre de systme ferm est pour certains le future du software* , peu de piratage , un seul point de vente , bref  le modle itunes.
donc revenu assur pour les devs qui font des applis intressantes , et des pptes pour apple.

je pense cependant qu'apple a une stratgie de long terme que l'on ne connait pas encore et flash met  mal cette stratgie , d'ou le bluff de jobs.

on peut remarquer que les fabricants de console pousent ce biz modle : systme ferm ( plus de linux sur ps3 par exemple ) et un store en ligne unique. on peut presque penser que les prochaines consoles n'auront mme pas de lecteur blu ray , uniquement un disque dur et les jeux devront tre acheter en ligne directement via le store du constructeur : contrle total de la distribution donc , la solution au piratage et au gratuit , et l'apoge du propritaire et ferm.

perso je pense qu' apple n'en a surement rien  foutre de html5. Si flash tombe , il s'empressera d'imposer sa technologie et celle ci ne sera pas forcment standard , bref comme aux checs quoi.

----------


## cbleas

```

```

je suis d'accord mais le problme est justement la faiblesse de l'HTML
sinon il n'y aurais pas eu ni flash ni silverlight pour faire des application professionnelles srieuses pouvant remplacer le client serveur.
on attend toujours le HTML 5

----------


## Perplexe

> donc l'execution du bytecode de la Machine Virtuelle Flash semble peu performante  l'auteur du message (message datant de 2008) . Alors que ce mme auteur prcise que pour une dtection de collision il sera beaucoup plus rapide de le faire par une collision de polygones dans un bitmap (moteur de rendu Flash et non execution de bytecode).


Boah laa...  ::calim2:: 

Je crois que je vais sortir...  ::cry:: 

Franchement je suis pas comptent pour rpondre (dans la mesure a implique de comprendre la question). a m'a fait juste rire de tomber l-dessus  ma premire recherche.

Mais je crois qu'il faut se dbarrasser d'un certain nombre d'ides reues et de d'a priori avant de juger la position d'Apple.

Encore une fois je trouve que l'utilisation faite sur le web du Flash est plus souvent une plaie qu'un bienfait, mme si c'est vrai que c'est une technologie plutt attrayante.

6 Mo de Flash sur la page d'accueil du Monde, c'est vraiment abus (c'est la pub pour les montres, qui n'apparat pas  tous les coups), et que les perfs de Flash sous Mac Os X sont pitoyables (on en a dj parl plein de fois ici, et je l'ai mesur  de nombreuses reprises).

Alors sans doute qu'Apple est trop rigide, Jobs mgalomaniaque et que la position actuelle est incomprhensible, mais il ne faut pas oublier de se mettre dans leurs bottes pour voir le monde de chez eux.

Et aprs tout, ils ne sont pas si importants, il me semble.

----------


## GuiDjad

J'aurais une question en tant que dveloppeur pour les dveloppeur alors on laisse de cot le grand public pour un moment. 
Ce qui a fait principalement (pour ne pas dire seulement) la fortune de l'iphone sont ses applications. Donc les dveloppeurs doivent tre bien traits par apple qui se doit de proposer diffrents outils pour simplifier le dveloppement de ces applications. 
Pourtant il en est rien. Dvelopper sur iPhone demande beaucoup plus d'effort  un dveloppeur que a en devrait. 
Premirement il faut apprendre l'Objective C qui serte est un bon langage mais a une syntaxe assez chiante qu'on on est habitu au C++ ou java ou tout autre langage.
Deuximement le choix de l'OS. On est oblig d'utiliser un mac.
Troisimement la validation qui semble s'tre stabilis ces temps ci mais qui peut tre un obstacle quand mme.

Franchement, vous ne trouvez pas qu'apple s'en fout un peu des dveloppeurs?

----------


## Perplexe

> xcode n'est pas gratuit , faut acheter un mac pour le faire tourner , tu n'as donc pas le choix de tes outils , et c'est bien la question qui nous intresse aujourd'hui. tu ne peux pas te prendre un pc  200 euros et dvelopper pour iphone , et surement pas pour le dernier os iphone (il faut snow ).
> 
> tu peux par contre prendre un pc sous linux et dvelopper en flash sans payer rien d'autre que ton pc  200 euros , suffit d'avoir java ( qui est gratuit ).


Alors celle l elle est extraordinaire  ::mrgreen:: 

Tu veux dvelopper pour l'iphone mais pour le faire, tu n'investiras pas dans un mac mini  550 euros avec xcode dedans, sachant que derrire, il n'y a pas de licence supplmentaire  payer ?

Si tu veux dvelopper pour le mac, il faut t'intresser au mac,  son ergonomie, sa philosophie, bref, c'est un minimum.

Le risque que tu prends, il est pas financier, mais de switcher  :;): .

Et moi, si je veux dvelopper sous windows, j'ai pas le droit sur mon mac ?

----------


## Perplexe

> J'aurais une question en tant que dveloppeur pour les dveloppeur alors on laisse de cot le grand public pour un moment. 
> Ce qui a fait principalement (pour ne pas dire seulement) la fortune de l'iphone sont ses applications. Donc les dveloppeurs doivent tre bien traits par apple qui se doit de proposer diffrents outils pour simplifier le dveloppement de ces applications. 
> Pourtant il en est rien. Dvelopper sur iPhone demande beaucoup plus d'effort  un dveloppeur que a en devrait. 
> Premirement il faut apprendre l'Objective C qui serte est un bon langage mais a une syntaxe assez chiante qu'on on est habitu au C++ ou java ou tout autre langage.
> Deuximement le choix de l'OS. On est oblig d'utiliser un mac.
> Troisimement la validation qui semble s'tre stabilis ces temps ci mais qui peut tre un obstacle quand mme.
> 
> Franchement, vous ne trouvez pas qu'apple s'en fout un peu des dveloppeurs?


Ben Apple s'en foutrait en acceptant Flash, puisqu'il parat que c'est purement conomique.

Et puis je n'ai pas entendu dire que c'tait compliqu de se mettre  Objective C et aux outils de dveloppement d'Apple qui sont rputs pour leur simplicit.

Ensuite pour dvelopper sur une plateforme il faut comprendre sa philosophie, c'est la moindre des choses, donc il est plus que recommand de se trouver un mac.

Enfin y'a des MacBook d'occaze pour 300euros qui peuvent encore tourner des annes.

La validation, effectivement, a fait des progrs mais je crois que si on lit bien les conditions de l'AppStore avant de s'y mettre, on a peu de chances de se faire refuser.

----------


## cbleas

```

```

 si j'ai bien compris tu auras pay 550  et alors tu devras a nouveau demander la validation  Apple et aprs tu te retrouvera au fin fond de l'apple store meme si ton application est bonne mais ne plait pas trop  apple.
Qu'elles sont les autres solutions pour promouvoir une application que l'on met sur l'iphone?

----------


## kamus

> Tu veux dvelopper pour l'iphone mais pour le faire, tu n'investiras pas dans un mac mini  550 euros avec xcode dedans, sachant que derrire, il n'y a pas de licence supplmentaire  payer ?
> 
> Si tu veux dvelopper pour le mac, il faut t'intresser au mac,  son ergonomie, sa philosophie, bref, c'est un minimum.


moi , c'est rgl sur mac c'est python ou java dja , mais on ne parle pas du dev mac mais du dev iphone.
Et encore une fois il faut payer pour distribuer ses  applications iphone sur l'istore , qu'elles soient gratuites ou non.
*il faut payer une license de dev iphone et cette dernire n'est pas gratuite avec un mac* ( j'ai un macbook et un iphone :;):  ).

encore une fois , je n'ai rien contre apple , je critique uniquement le faite qu'il ne me laisse pas choisir mes outils de dev. qu'il faille payer pour tre sur l'istore a fait parti du biz ok , maintenant voila pourquoi jobs fait il la gueule quand des gens veulent dvelopper leur appli avec flash CS5 ? et surtout  quoi sert ce flash bashing ?  rien. cela me rappelle le php bashing par les aficionados de java alors que de grosses applis web sont faites en php.

----------


## Perplexe

> si j'ai bien compris tu auras pay 550  et alors tu devras a nouveau demander la validation  Apple et aprs tu te retrouvera au fin fond de l'apple store meme si ton application est bonne mais ne plait pas trop  apple.Qu'elles sont les autres solutions pour promouvoir une application que l'on met sur l'iphone?


Ben de la pub.

Comme si tu veux te retrouver en premire page sur Google ou chez n'importe qui d'autre.

Je n'ai pas compris que le classement soit payant sur l'App Store mais je peux me tromper.

En tous cas, il me semble que si elle ne se vend pas, tu n'as pas de frais de rfrencement.

----------


## Perplexe

> Et encore une fois il faut payer pour distribuer ses  applications iphone sur l'istore , qu'elles soient gratuites ou non.
> *il faut payer une license de dev iphone et cette dernire n'est pas gratuite avec un mac* ( j'ai un macbook et un iphone ).


Ouais : 99 euros par an.

Franchement, c'est pas un peu abus comme dbat, l ? 

Je veux crer une application pour une plate forme que je ne connais pas et je ne veux pas investir 650 euros pour un ordi flambant neuf (que je pourrais aprs faire tourner sous windows si je veux) et un kit de dv complet ?

C'est srieux ?

Pour apprendre  faire du PHP et construire mon projet, j'ai achet PHP/Mysql pour les nuls (oui je sais), la Scurit PHP5 et Mysql (trs bon bouquin), Textmate, Graphic Converter et un TimeCapsule pour mes sauvegardes, plus deux hbergements chez Infomaniak et j'ai du dpenser 800 euros en 1 an.

Bon c'est quand mme pas la mort, non ? Si ? Je trouve pas.

Ah aussi : mon svhost va trs bien  ::mrgreen::  et je n'ai rien pay  Mac Afee...

----------


## stardeath

pour dvelopper et distribuer pour iphone tout est payant, et dsol de te contredire, tu peux trs bien dvelopper pour windows (ou autre) avec ton mac, et a ne te coutera pas un kopeck.

----------


## Perplexe

> pour dvelopper et distribuer pour iphone tout est payant, et dsol de te contredire, tu peux trs bien dvelopper pour windows (ou autre) avec ton mac, et a ne te coutera pas un kopeck.


Ben c'est pas ce que je comprends (j'ai l'impression que l'quivalent de XCode, c'est Visual Studio, entre 849 et 2500 euros).

Ensuite, markeplace est payant (99$ par an....) mais en plus, il faut encore payer 99$ pour soumettre chaque nouvelle appli (donc c'est plus cher que l'App Store) et la com sur vente est de 30% aussi.

Par ailleurs, je ne crois pas que les outils de dev Windows soient dispo sur Mac Os X (ce serait rigolo) donc il faut que je m'achte un PC, avec une version de W7 qui tienne  peu prs la route donc pas le premier prix de chez Dell.

Bref on a le mme niveau d'investissement au minimum, sauf si Visual Studio est ncessaire, auquel cas c'est bcp plus cher sous Windows.

Marketplace : http://developer.windowsphone.com/Help.aspx
Visual Studio : http://emea.microsoftstore.com/fr/fr...0-Professional

----------


## stardeath

code::blocks, eclipse entre autre sont gratuits, et visual studio express est gratuit, et le comble c'est que tu peux faire des applis commerciales avec.

pourquoi veux tu les outils de dev microsoft?, celui-ci ne t'impose pas grand chose pour programmer ton appli.

donc non, pas le mme investissement, mon pc de dev  10 ans et tourne avec un win 7 et un visual studio express 2010 donc niveau hard c'est ammorti depuis trs longtemps, mme pour faire des dev avec des technos rcentes.

aprs concernant le cursus de distribution, c'est vrai que c'est hors de prix des 2 cots ><

----------


## trenton

> pour dvelopper et distribuer pour iphone tout est payant, et dsol de te contredire, tu peux trs bien dvelopper pour windows (ou autre) avec ton mac, et a ne te coutera pas un kopeck.


Ah bon, comment fais-tu ? a m'intresses. C'est une vraie question, quels outils utilises-tu pour tester des programmes  faire tourner sur windows sans windows ? Si le logiciel est aussi disponible sur GNU-Linux ce serait parfait. Merci d'avance.

----------


## OWickerman

> Enfin y'a des MacBook d'occaze pour 300euros qui peuvent encore tourner des annes.


a tourne sous snow leopard les macboucs  300 ?

----------


## stardeath

pour tester j'utilise virtual box, et une priode d'val de windows, c'est pas sans windows non plus a serait mentir que dire le contraire.

pour 100% sans windows, j'utilise wine, ou l'autre mulateur dont je me rappelle jamais le nom, ou reactos, a marche plutt pas mal pour ce que je leur donne  manger.

----------


## spidermario

Pour la compilation, il est possible d'utiliser MinGW, sous Linux comme sous Mac OS X.

----------


## batataw

> ```
> 
> ```
> 
> je suis d'accord mais le problme est justement la faiblesse de l'HTML
> sinon il n'y aurais pas eu ni flash ni silverlight pour faire des application professionnelles srieuses pouvant remplacer le client serveur.
> on attend toujours le HTML 5


C'est amusant car tu prends l'histoire du mobile en cours de route. Avant c'tait bien pire il n'y avait rien de standard il fallait developper avec 20 tlphones  la main (Wap, Html, Flash Lite). Aujourd'hui il y a 4 grands acteurs (Rim, Apple, Google, Microsoft), c'est beaucoup plus simple pour les dveloppements. De mon point de vue ce n'est pas souhaitable d'avoir un seul langage et une seule plateforme. Tous ces langages et ces outils ont dynamis le secteur du mobile. S'il en restait plus qu'un on se retrouverai dans la mme situation que Windows (c'est un constat pas une attaque)  la merci du bon vouloir du vainqueur.

----------


## spidermario

> De mon point de vue ce n'est pas souhaitable d'avoir un seul langage et une seule plateforme. Tous ces langages et ces outils ont dynamis le secteur du mobile. S'il en restait plus qu'un on se retrouverai dans la mme situation que Windows (c'est un constat pas une attaque)  la merci du bon vouloir du vainqueur.


Justement, avec des formats ouverts comme HTML 5, il n'y a pas besoin qu'il y ait un vainqueur pour que le langage soit unique.

----------


## GuiDjad

> Ben Apple s'en foutrait en acceptant Flash, puisqu'il parat que c'est purement conomique.
> 
> Et puis je n'ai pas entendu dire que c'tait compliqu de se mettre  Objective C et aux outils de dveloppement d'Apple qui sont rputs pour leur simplicit.
> 
> Ensuite pour dvelopper sur une plateforme il faut comprendre sa philosophie, c'est la moindre des choses, donc il est plus que recommand de se trouver un mac.


Ah bon? Pourtant ca leur rajoute la possibilit de programmer en un autre langage, avec un autre OS et peut mme t'viter que ton appli soit recal et que ton travail soit pas gche. Vraiment ces dveloppeurs faut pas leur laisser le choix, c'est pour leur bien.  ::D: 

J'ai pas dit que l'Objective C est dure. J'ai dit que c'est chiant le fait qu'il ait adopte une syntaxe diffrente de la plupart des autres langages et mme du C duquel il est issue.  ::(: 

La philosophie d'un mac et d'un iphone sont pas pareil... Il y'a le flash sur un mac  ::aie::  Et de toute faon, je veux porter mon application sur android aussi ca m'oblige  m'acheter un tlphone android?  ::calim2:: 
En plus tu parle de recommandation, Apple n'en fait pas de recommandation...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## JeitEmgie

http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2010/...be-flash-jobs/

si mme des anciens ingnieurs de la section Mobile d'Adobe donnent raison  Jobs
au point de crer leur propre solution concurrente de Flash : http://anscamobile.com/

et que Microsoft s'y met aussi : http://blogs.msdn.com/ie/archive/201...ml5-video.aspx

 que les rleurs gardent leur salive pour ce qui va probablement suivre cette anne chez Apple : web search engine, map server, iTunes streaming service et videmment l'Ad Server et l'iAd Developer Kit qui va avec

----------


## kamus

des ex de chez adobe maintenant pays par apple hein ...
n'importe quoi et comme dit l'autre se focalis sur moins de 1 % du parc client , c'est se prendre la tte pour rien , bonne chance aux dveloppeurs qui paient leur dime  apple , ils ne sont bon qu'a a...
heureusement , flash cs5 permet d'exporter son code action script directement en code lisible par l'iphone , pas besoin de vaseline objective C ... et yen a encore  critiquer flash ...

----------


## kamus

> au point de crer leur propre solution concurrente de Flash : http://anscamobile.com/


lol ce n'est pas une solution concurrente  flash , a prend du javascript ou de l'actionscript et a le transforme en bytecode pour iphone , sauf que selon la license iphone 3.3.1 il est interdit d'utiliser ce genre de solution pour dvelopper sur iphone.
Mais corona ne sort pas du HTML5 ... bref encore de la propaguande de fanboy apple ... vivement android qu'on foute tout ce business modele  la poubelle ,et vu la rputation que jobs est en train de tailler  apple , je donne pas cher de l'iBusiness  ::lol:: 




> Corona is a tool for rapidly creating iPhone games and apps, without the complexity of XCode or Objective-C.


 tient je pensait qu'objective C tait assez simple pour ne pas avoir  rajouter un framework par dessus...

----------


## Perplexe

> a tourne sous snow leopard les macboucs  300 ?


Prends a, par exemple : http://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique...481.htm?ca=2_s 

a tournera trs bien.

----------


## Perplexe

> code::blocks, eclipse entre autre sont gratuits, et visual studio express est gratuit, et le comble c'est que tu peux faire des applis commerciales avec.
> 
> pourquoi veux tu les outils de dev microsoft?, celui-ci ne t'impose pas grand chose pour programmer ton appli.
> 
> donc non, pas le mme investissement, mon pc de dev  10 ans et tourne avec un win 7 et un visual studio express 2010 donc niveau hard c'est ammorti depuis trs longtemps, mme pour faire des dev avec des technos rcentes.
> 
> aprs concernant le cursus de distribution, c'est vrai que c'est hors de prix des 2 cots ><


C'est mme plus cher chez Ms puisqu'il faut payer 99$ en plus de l'abo dev  chaque soumission d'appli  ::): 

Ton PC de 2000 fait tourner Windows 7 ?




> Windows 7 "tourne" sur des machines modestes en configuration de base (thme Windows 2000) d'un gigahertz de frquence, 512 Mo de RAM, carte vido 64 Mo. Nanmoins, il ne faut pas se voiler la face, cette configuration n'est pas utilisable !
> ...
> Depuis la disponibilit de la RTM, l'utilisation de Windows 7, au quotidien, me permet d'affirmer, qu'au minimum, il vous faudrait :
> 
>  Un ordinateur 32-bit compatible Windows XP OS, ou
>  Un ordinateur 64-bit compatible Windows XP x64
>  Un processeur moderne (chez Intel Pentium 4 >500) ,
>  2 Gb de mmoire RAM ou plus (je vous conseille 3 Go pour pratiquement toutes les utilisations),
>  Un processeur graphique comportant 128 Mo de RAM (256 Mo c'est trs bien).
> ...


Dixit http://vista.mvps.org/windows/seven/hardware.aspx

Moi j'y connais rien.

A propos de Visual Studio Express :



> Les produits des ditions Express sont conus pour les dveloppeurs dbutants, les amateurs et les tudiants. Par consquent, ils ne disposent pas des nombreuses fonctionnalits proposes dans les ditions plus spcialises de Visual Studio et SQL Server. Ils sont spcifiquement conus pour des scnarios communs aux dveloppeurs dbutants, aux amateurs et aux tudiants. Chaque dition Express comprend une documentation cible qui aide le programmeur dbutant  acqurir rapidement les concepts requis pour crer des applications plus avances. Les interfaces utilisateur sont considrablement simplifies afin de garantir que des fonctionnalits superflues ne perturbent pas le processus d'apprentissage. Si vous estimez, par la suite, que vous avez besoin de fonctionnalits supplmentaires disponibles dans les ditions plus spcialises de Visual Studio et de SQL Server, vous pouvez mettre  niveau de faon transparente votre code et vos comptences.


Dans XCode, il y a tous les niveaux d'outils, dbutants ou pros, et c'est vraiment gratuit.

Tu peux toujours coder avec un diteur de texte, a cote pas cher. Mais tu peux le faire sur toutes les plateformes.

----------


## Perplexe

[QUOTE=GuiDjad;5179450 Et de toute faon, je veux porter mon application sur android aussi ca m'oblige  m'acheter un tlphone android?  ::calim2:: [/QUOTE]
Je crois effectivement que si tu souhaites porter des applis sur Android, il est prfrable que tu en aies un  ta disposition pour tester en rel.

Mme si les environnements de dveloppement permettent de simuler la plate forme mobile, tu n'es pas en rel et il y a des choses qui peuvent t'chapper.

Si tu bosses plusieurs semaines ou mois pour crer une appli mobile, il me semble effectivement que c'est assez important pour investir un minimum.

----------


## GuiDjad

Bien sure que je vais tester sur des tlphones android mais je vais pas m'acheter un android et me familiariser avec l'OS et leur philosophie pour autant.

----------


## stardeath

Je ne vais pas remettre en cause l'avis de quelqu'un (cf ton lien), mais sur ce pc datant de 2000 je faisais tourner vista (dj le pauvre), donc bon, et en plus faut dfinir le terme utilisable, chez moi c'est environ 2 ou 3 instances de visual studio, un firefox avec une vingtaine d'onglets ouverts et foobar pour le cot dtente.
Personnellement, je trouve a pas mal pour une vieille bcane.

Honntement, dans vs express, ce qui me manquerait le plus c'est l'absence de plug-in, mais c'est pas gnant pour programmer, je n'ai accs qu' des ditions express  mon boulot et a marche trs bien.

----------


## Perplexe

> je vais pas remettre en cause l'avis de quelqu'un (cf ton lien), mais sur ce pc datant de 2000 je faisais tourner vista (dj le pauvre), donc bon, et en plus faut dfinir le terme utilisable, chez moi c'est environ 2 ou 3 instances de visual studio, un firefox avec une vingtaine d'onglets ouverts et foobar pour le cot dtente.
> perso je trouve a pas mal pour une vieille bcane.
> 
> honntement, dans vs express, ce qui me manquerait le plus c'est l'absence de plug-in, mais c'est pas gnant pour programmer, je n'ai accs qu' des ditions express  mon boulot et a marche trs bien.


Et de l'an 2000, dans ton PC, il reste quoi ?  ::mrgreen:: 

Allez, dis le moi que tu as chang le HD 2 fois, le proc, la ram, les lecteurs optiques, ajout des ports USB, remplac l'alim, chang la (les?) carte video, les ventilos, la carte mre ? La boite date de 2000  :;):

----------


## stardeath

Dtrompe-toi, le disque dur est un 20gigas d'poque, pareil pour le proc; la ram et la cm j'en sais rien (la flemme de le dmonter pour vrifier), l'alim de 2003, et la carte graphique est la pice la plus rcente, une ati 9600 avec laquelle j'ai eu un bol monstre que ma  cm  l'accepte, j'avoue.

Ce nest pas parce que c'est vieux que a doit ne plus marcher.

ps: le graveur dvd est le plus rcent en fait (achet il y a 2-3 ans), mais pas parce que l'ancien ne marchait plus, surtout parce que le nouveau grave plus vite.
ps2: et le boitier non plus ce nest pas celui d'origine, mais bon, ce nest pas le plus important dans une machine.

----------


## batataw

> Justement, avec des formats ouverts comme HTML 5, il n'y a pas besoin qu'il y ait un vainqueur pour que le langage soit unique.


HTML5 s'il est bien support par les mobiles va rsoudre pas mal de soucis mais je prfre et de loin un environnement htrogne. Je ne crois pas  la solution unique qui pourrait couvrir tous les cas (RIA, Client lourds...). Chaque projet  ses contraintes et impose ses rgles (pas que techniques). J'apprcie la concurrence o chacun essaye d'innover pour gagner des parts de march.

----------


## batataw

> je vais pas remettre en cause l'avis de quelqu'un (cf ton lien), mais sur ce pc datant de 2000 je faisais tourner vista (dj le pauvre), donc bon, et en plus faut dfinir le terme utilisable, chez moi c'est environ 2 ou 3 instances de visual studio, un firefox avec une vingtaine d'onglets ouverts et foobar pour le cot dtente.
> perso je trouve a pas mal pour une vieille bcane.
> 
> honntement, dans vs express, ce qui me manquerait le plus c'est l'absence de plug-in, mais c'est pas gnant pour programmer, je n'ai accs qu' des ditions express  mon boulot et a marche trs bien.


Alors l, je demande  voir Vista sur un vieux PC 2000, alors que je rame au taf avec mon PC 2008 (Core2)

----------


## trenton

> pour tester j'utilise virtual box, et une priode d'val de windows, c'est pas sans windows non plus a serait mentir que dire le contraire.


Ah, je savais pas qu'il y avait des versions d'valuation de Windows, quelques liens vers un XP d'valuation ?

Enfin, wine c'est bien gentil, mais si on inclue les emulateurs quelle diffrence avec Mac OS ? (surtout que Wine n'a pas t fait par Microsoft)

----------


## stardeath

> Alors l, je demande  voir Vista sur un vieux PC 2000, alors que je rame au taf avec mon PC 2008 (Core2)


 mon travail xp arrive  ramer sur un xeon de 2007, et vista est certes un ogre en mmoire vive mais se comporte quand mme mieux que xp  l'utilisation (c'est ce que j'ai constat en tout cas).




> Ah, je savais pas qu'il y avait des versions d'valuation de Windows, quelques liens vers un XP d'valuation ?
> 
> Enfin, wine c'est bien gentil, mais si on inclue les emulateurs quelle diffrence avec Mac OS ? (surtout que Wine n'a pas t fait par Microsoft)


lien vers des iso d'valuations? il y en a sur le site  microsoft, la dernire fois que j'en ai tlcharg un c'tait une install avec xp et ie8. (il y avait aussi un vista avec la preview de vs2010).
pour le lien, il y a a par exemple : http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...displaylang=en

par contre je comprends ce que tu racontes pour wine, le but c'est bien de cross compiler pour windows et de tester? je sais pas si wine existe pour mac os (d'aprs le site de wine oui), mais wine permet d'excuter des applis windows sans windows.

----------


## JeitEmgie

> lol ce n'est pas une solution concurrente  flash , a prend du javascript ou de l'actionscript et a le transforme en bytecode pour iphone , sauf que selon la licence iphone 3.3.1 il est interdit d'utiliser ce genre de solution pour dvelopper sur iphone.
> Mais corona ne sort pas du HTML5 ... bref encore de la propagande de fanboy apple ... vivement android qu'on foute tout ce business modle  la poubelle, et vu la rputation que jobs est en train de tailler  Apple, je donne pas cher de l'iBusiness 
> 
>  Tiens, je pensais, qu'objective C tait assez simple pour ne pas avoir  rajouter un framework par dessus...


ces ingnieurs viennent de chez Adobe pas de chez Apple et ont cr leur propre bote suite  certains constats qu'ils ont faits sur la politique "Mobile" d'Adobe ce sont *ces* constats qui mriteraient dbat : pas vos jugements  l'emporte-pice

Le fait que ce genre de produits commence  apparatre dnote bien le malaise autour de Flash
techniquement ce n'est peut-tre pas concurrent de Flash, mais le positionnement vise clairement une partie de la clientle historique de Flash : les graphistes avec peu d'exprience de programmation
et c'est dans ce contexte qu'il faut comprendre l'argumentation de simplicit par rapport  Xcode et Objective-C

Quant au problme de la nouvelle licence iPhone : " Apple approved several Corona powered apps for the grand opening of the iPad store on April 3rd " 

on a dj dit et redit que cette licence est trs mal rdige et rajoute une inutile couche d'incertitude
mais comme juridiquement il leur tait impossible de citer des noms de technologie explicitement exclus l'exercice de style n'tait pas vident et le rsultat n'est pas probant ( pour ne pas dire d'un pathtique ridicule)

Et finalement pour en remettre encore une couche

http://techcrunch.com/2010/04/29/hew...ablet-project/

Donc, on risque de devoir attendre l'automne (au plus tt) et les produits de Sony, Samsung,   base de carte mre Tegra de NVidia pour avoir une concurrence saine et srieuse  l'iPad
ce qui en clair signifie que les sites Web qui veulent attirer de la clientle mobile entre temps devront prendre des dcisions stratgiques (et il est clair que beaucoup les ont dj prises mme si elles ne sont pas encore annonces publiquement) qui risquent fort d'aller dans le sens du by-pass de Flash une fois cette dcision prise, le retour en arrire ne se fera probablement pas pour la majorit d'entre eux mme si les produits Tegra-based crvent tous les plafonds de vente et ridiculisent l'iPad mme si les tlphones Android dpassent les ventes d'iPhone le changement du ct des producteurs de contenu aura eu lieu 
et comme la solution alternative  Flash est de facto compatible avec tout ce qui peut sortir comme nouveau hardware le by-pass de Flash est une dcision  zero-risk pour les diffuseurs de contenu
Alors que l'exclusion de l'eco-systme Apple lui n'est pas une dcision  zero-risk, certainement pas  court et trs probablement pas  moyen termed'autant plus que le profil consommateur du client Apple est beaucoup mieux cern que celui des solutions concurrentes donc en terme de marketing - du point de vue du diffuseur de contenu - le client Apple a plus de valeur que le client Android dont le profilage est fait par Google et ceci sans aucun partage et c'est l qu'un autre aspect de la stratgie Apple va se jouer : la redfinition de la relation entre le diffuseur de contenu et la rgie publicitaire justement le secteur dans lequel Google essuie le plus de critiques srieuses et court de gros risques (juridiquement parlant enqute sur le systme de diffusion des annonces et les suspicions de manipulations opaques au dtriment des sites marchands diffusant des annonces)

 sur les mobiles, il restera  Flash le march des cheap games, et sur les desktops un march plus consistent mais en dcroissance  mais il se sera exclu du march des contenus diffuss 
or la diffrence essentielle est qu'un cheap game vous le vendez une fois - et que les outils pour le produire vous les vendez encore moins, alors que les contenus diffuss eux gnrent des abonnements de la consommation continue de bande passante de location des contenus ce qui suppose tout le march de l'infrastructure derrire (et n'oubliez jamais que Steve Jobs a aussi des billes ct production de contenus)

 et si l'histoire se rpte comme elle en a l'habitude : la balance penchera du ct de ce qui fait vivre le plus d'intermdiaires par un flux continu de revenus le tout dans un contexte de stabilit technologique garanti par des organismes de standardisation

----------


## spidermario

> Enfin, wine c'est bien gentil, mais si on inclue les emulateur quelle diffrence avec Mac OS ? (surtout que Wine n'a pas t fait par Microsoft)


*W*INE *I*s *N*ot an *E*mulator  :;):

----------


## berceker united

> Ben Apple s'en foutrait en acceptant Flash, puisqu'il parat que c'est purement conomique.
> 
> Et puis je n'ai pas entendu dire que c'tait compliqu de se mettre  Objective C et aux outils de dveloppement d'Apple qui sont *rputs* pour leur simplicit.
> C'est les dveloppeurs d'Objectif C qui disent cela, mais les autres, ceux qui reprsentent la majorit, ce nest clairement pas le cas. Chacun prche pour sa chapelle
> Ensuite pour dvelopper sur une plateforme il faut comprendre sa philosophie, c'est la moindre des choses, donc il est plus que recommand de se trouver un mac.
> 
> Enfin, il y a des MacBook d'occasion pour 300euros qui peuvent encore tourner des annes.
> En gros, il faut investir beaucoup d'argent + 100 pour dvelopper pour l'Iphone. Dans combien de temps tu rentabilises l'application. Donc tu dveloppes quasiment obligatoirement pour de l'argent. Alors que sur Windows et Linux il y en a beaucoup qui dveloppe par plaisir et personnel. A 300 il faut tomber dessus, mais il y a le Mac mini mais  500
> 
> ...


Bon au final tu ne dveloppes pas sur Iphone pour le plaisir de dvelopper. Il est largement prfrable de dvelopper sur Android.

----------


## spidermario

Ou sur Symbian avec Qt  ::P:  (des ports de Qt vers Android et vers iPhone OS seraient en cours, ceci dit)

----------


## Lyche

Apple, c'est avant tout un trs bon service de communication. A la vue des diffrentes publicits faites par Apple, MS et Google, il est clair que je prendrais un iPhone. Et 90% des consommateurs d'iPhone n'ont pas cherch plus loin. C'est simple d'utilisation, c'est "agrable "  regarder et a fait ce dont l'utilisateur lambda a besoin.
Le succs de l'iPhone et futurement de l'iPad ne vient pas d'une qualit technologique irrprochable, mais simplement que Apple fait ce que l'utilisateur  besoin. Du simple.
La technologie, tout le monde s'en fou, mis  part des types branchs de par leur domaine professionnel ou par passion, et c'est clairement la cible de Apple, l'individu qui ne connat pas et qui ne cherche pas les trucs compliqus  utiliser.

----------


## Perplexe

> Apple, c'est avant tout un trs bon service de communication.


Et c'est d'ailleurs grce  ce trs bon service de communication qu'ils sont les seuls  pouvoir sortir aujourd'hui une tablette qui marche.

Courrier / abandon
Slate / abandon
Dell / indisponible
MSI / indisponible
Joojoo / flop (interface pourrie / 2h d'autonomie)
ICD / indisponible
Camangi / flop (dpasse, ne fait pas le poids)
Archos 9 / flop (cran rsistif)
ExoPc Slate / indisponible
Notion Ink Adam / indisponible

Mais, ... elle sont super toutes ces tablettes.

Quand  l'ipad...  ::mouarf::

----------


## stardeath

> Et c'est d'ailleurs grce  ce trs bon service de communication qu'ils sont les seuls  pouvoir sortir aujourd'hui une tablette qui marche.


hmm, ils sont loin d'tre les seuls  le pouvoir, aprs le vouloir, c'est une autre question.

----------


## akiro06

Salut tout le monde  :;): ,

*au sujet d'Apple :*

Ceux qui sont dans l'informatique depuis 15 ans et plus, 
ont dj d voir Apple couler 2 fois, et ceci, "globalement" pour les mmes raisons qu'aujourd'hui :
 -politique de fermeture logicielle et matrielle (en passant, facile  stabiliser son systme dans ces conditions).
 -ddi au riche ou du moins  ceux qui peuvent mettre 500 dans un tlphone. (Combien de personnes auraient un iPhone sans le concours des oprateurs ?).

Ils nous ont fait le mme coup  l'poque avec les laserwriter &co.
Aussi pour moi Jobs n'est rien d'autre qu'un "requin", de gnie c'est vrai, mais un requin quand mme,  ct...  billou  c'est l'abb Pierre  ::aie:: .

 part a il est vrai qu'Apple a toujours sorti du matos de qualit et en avance sur son temps. a se paye, je le conois, 
mais si je l'ai avait attendu, personnellement je n'aurais jamais pu commencer l'informatique, donc je ne vais pas crier vive Apple non plus.

Enfin, tout a j'avoue cest de la politique, on peut tre plus ou moins capitaliste et litiste, donc j'arrte ma polmique  ce niveau, car elle semble ternelle.

*au sujet du player :*

J'ai pu aussi voir l'volution de flash depuis future splash, 
et pour moi cest une des meilleures VM  l'heure actuelle, et ce, depuis longtemps.
Aprs le semi-flop ajaxien, continuons d'attendre le "standard" html5,
"standard" qui dpendra videmment du browser ou de la machine utilise  ::mouarf:: ,
ma foi, sil y a des passionns du hack, pourquoi pas.
Quand je pense que certains ont os appeler web 2 un systme anim par un objet dvelopp par Microsoft en 1996(Outlook web access)repris en 2004 par Mozilla,
tout a parce qu'ils ne rafraichissent plus leur page et qu'ils communiquent en tache de fond avec le serveur... ::mouarf:: 
qui est mimi... ::ccool:: 

Je vais essayer d'expliquer pourquoi ce sarcasme :

- Parce quils ne connaissent peut-tre pas une petite VM qui s'appelle flash et qui sait faire, depuis  peu prs 10 ans.

- Sans compter l'antialiasing (texte et image, ou du moins on a le choix a ce niveau).

- Le rendu graphique identique quelque soit la plateforme.

- Des perfs quasiment de l'ordre de l'assembleur, pourtant dans des navigateurs poussifs et asmatiques.
(enfin du moins si l'on vite de laisser pourrir des enterFrame ou des  timer en tache de fond, mais a cest une histoire de dveloppement et pas du player).

- Plus rcemment (2007 - flash9), support du h264, de l'acclration matrielle GPU et des processeurs multicore, merci silverlight pour la pression.
(Javoue quen tant que dveloppeur. l'on vite d'utiliser le GPU  cause des diffrences de rendu qu'il pourrait y avoir selon les pilotes, et pour viter de ruiner la machine si d'autres animations l'utilisent aussi et en mme temps dans le browser.)

- Aussi l'on peut grer la bande passante et l'ordre de chargement des Assets finement et surtout facilement.

- Depuis AS3, les dev. flash dispose d'un langage puissant bas sur ECMA4.
(soit dit en passant merci Microsoft et Sun pour le blocus  ::?: , pfff... no comment).

- J'ai failli oublier, l'AMF pour communiquer en binaire  compress (bande passante), et garder nos objets intact lors des communications client/serveur(pas d'histoire de serialisation).

- l'on pourrait aussi passer au "vritable" web 2 en supprimant totalement le browser et en utilisant AIR.

Perso., ce que j'ai pu voir d'html5 (canvas ect...) et loin de m'impressionner, au contraire, on est encore loin du player.

Aussi pour ce qui est de l'adaptation a la machine
(j'ai lu un argument bidon a ce sujet plus haut dans la discussion),
il suffit de dtecter la plateforme et d'implmenter le pattern stratgie pour les effets, je ne vois pas o est le souci.

Je me permets de rappeler tout de mme aussi que le swf et un format ouvert.
Il est vrai qu'il faudrait tre fou pour essayer de concurrencer le player adobe qui est present sur 97 % du parc, mais si l'on veut l'on peut.

Franchement je n'affectionne pas particulirement Adobe, et j'avoue avoir eu trs peur lors du rachat de macromedia  :8O: , 
Vont-ils nous intgrer le player dans leur acrobat a la c..  ::mouarf::  (20 meg en mmoire, direct, poum)?

Mais en faites ils m'ont agrablement surpris, 
ils prennent en compte nos whitelist, 
ont sorti le sdk flex en open source, 
ont fini par russir a fusionner les forces de Macromedia avec les leurs, ce qui n'tait pas gagn, vu les usines a gaz des 2 cots. 

Bref plus de bonheur que de dception.
Et pourtant il y en a, des dceptions, 
et oui on est pas encore morts et au paradis les gars  ::mouarf::  :

- un mode plein cran anormalement lent (par apport  un mode fentr de resolution "quasiment" quivalent).

- pas de Abstract  et de multi-extends  ::cry:: .

- une VM crossplatform qui n'est pas "vraiment" crossplatform, 
a j'avoue cest mal  ::oops:: , 
et c'est mme du suicide quand cest l'argument principal.
(les linuxiens et autres me comprendront, mme si cest en partie rsolu).

- la lenteur de l'ide pour compiler, bien entendu l'on peut utiliser flashdevelop ou autres.

- toujours dans l'ide, 
le systme de repre de formes compltement dbile depuis toujours.

- le retard de la version 10.1 (officiel) dans un moment plus que critique (acclromtre, multitouch natif).

Pour clturait mon roman (dsol, ensuite je vous promets, je me fais tout petit), un exemple de plus value chiffre sur megalos.

----------


## batataw

> Salut tout le monde ,...


En fait, tes arguments sont intressants, mais j'aurais plusieurs remarques:

- L'intrt de flash c'est avant tout sa capacit  animer des pages, au final il reste confin dans le secteur des jeux sur le Web et les sites de communication des agences (bon daccord y'a des exceptions). Mme si j'ai vu des dmos intressantes je ne crois pas que HTML5 pourra le concurrencer pour le moment sur ses secteurs de prdilections. 

- L'effort demand pour faire un simple site marchant est beaucoup trop grand mme avec une plateforme comme Flex. C'est beau, c'est puissant, mais a cote cher  tous les niveaux. Rajouter une simple page avec un lien sur le menu principal demande un effort bien suprieur  du simple HTML. C'est pour cela que je pense que HTML5  un rl avenir. De nombreux sites ont juste besoin d'une librairie permettant d'animer leur page. Do l'explosion des librairies javascript. L'HTML4 n'est plus adapt  la demande d'aujourd'hui. Lors des tests de cross-browsing c'est un casse-tte pour les dveloppeurs. 

- L'AS3 c'est super, mais les dveloppeurs flash historiquement n'taient pas des dveloppeurs chevronns maintenant il faut une bonne maitrise des langages objets si on veut obtenir un rsultat convenable (sans parler des Frameworks). Flash s'est quelque part coup des dveloppeurs en herbe. Il va doucement, mais srement tre le langage d'expert de la tierce prsentation. Pour le coup je trouve ce positionnement un peu compliqu, trop complexe pour les Frontend dveloppeurs et pas assez "abouti" pour les puristes venant du C++, Java, .NET...

- l'AFM c'est bien mais faut-il encore que toute la chaine soit compatible. Le langage serveur doit accepter ces objets. La srialisation  l'avantage d'accepter n'importe quelles sources.

- Le natif sera toujours plus rapide que les VM et mieux peru, car il n'y a pas de plugin  tlcharger.

----------


## berceker united

> En fait, tes arguments sont intressants, mais j'aurais plusieurs remarques:
> 
> - L'intrt de flash c'est avant tout sa capacit  animer des pages, au final il reste confin dans le secteur des jeux sur le Web et les sites de communication des agences (bon daccord y'a des exceptions). Mme si j'ai vu des dmos intressantes je ne crois pas que HTML5 pourra le concurrencer pour le moment sur ses secteurs de prdilections. 
> 
> - L'effort demand pour faire un simple site marchant est beaucoup trop grand mme avec une plateforme comme Flex. C'est beau, c'est puissant, mais a cote cher  tous les niveaux. Rajouter une simple page avec un lien sur le menu principal demande un effort bien suprieur  du simple HTML. C'est pour cela que je pense que HTML5  un rel avenir. De nombreux sites ont juste besoin d'une librairie permettant d'animer leur page. Do l'explosion des librairies javascript. L'HTML4 n'est plus adapt  la demande d'aujourd'hui. Lors des tests de cross-browsing c'est un casse-tte pour les dveloppeurs. 
> 
> - L'AS3 c'est super, mais les dveloppeurs flash historiquement n'taient pas des dveloppeurs chevronns maintenant il faut une bonne maitrise des langages objets si on veut obtenir un rsultat convenable (sans parler des Frameworks). Flash s'est quelque part coup des dveloppeurs en herbe. Il va doucement, mais srement tre le langage d'expert de la tierce prsentation. Pour le coup je trouve ce positionnement un peu compliqu, trop complexe pour les Frontend dveloppeurs et pas assez "abouti" pour les puristes venant du C++, Java, .NET...
> 
> - l'AFM c'est bien, mais faut-il encore que toute la chaine soit compatible. Le langage serveur doit accepter ces objets. La srialisation  l'avantage d'accepter n'importe quelles sources.
> ...


Je ne suis pas totalement d'accord avec toi concernant le cot de dveloppement d'une page HTML et Flex. Maintenant, les pages HTML c'est plus comme avant. Les entreprises demande plus de faire des  pages simple, chacun  de l'Ajax, Framework, MVC dans ma bouche ce qui fait que faire une simple page il faut passer par 15 000 outils. Du coup Flex par sa simplicit pour identique en tant de dveloppement. L'avantage de flex c'est que c'est dj assez beau alors que pour le HTML il faut dj avoir un kit graphique dj complet.

----------


## kamus

> En fait, tes arguments sont intressants, mais j'aurais plusieurs remarques:
> 
> - L'intrt de flash c'est avant tout sa capacit  animer des pages, au final il reste confin dans le secteur des jeux sur le Web et les sites de communication des agences (bon daccord y'a des exceptions). Mme si j'ai vu des dmos intressantes je ne crois pas que HTML5 pourra le concurrencer pour le moment sur ses secteurs de prdilections. 
> 
> - L'effort demand pour faire un simple site marchant est beaucoup trop grand mme avec une plateforme comme Flex. C'est beau, c'est puissant, mais a cote cher  tous les niveaux. Rajouter une simple page avec un lien sur le menu principal demande un effort bien suprieur  du simple HTML. C'est pour cela que je pense que HTML5  un rl avenir. De nombreux sites ont juste besoin d'une librairie permettant d'animer leur page. Do l'explosion des librairies javascript. L'HTML4 n'est plus adapt  la demande d'aujourd'hui. Lors des tests de cross-browsing c'est un casse-tte pour les dveloppeurs. 
> 
> - L'AS3 c'est super, mais les dveloppeurs flash historiquement n'taient pas des dveloppeurs chevronns maintenant il faut une bonne maitrise des langages objets si on veut obtenir un rsultat convenable (sans parler des Frameworks). Flash s'est quelque part coup des dveloppeurs en herbe. Il va doucement, mais srement tre le langage d'expert de la tierce prsentation. Pour le coup je trouve ce positionnement un peu compliqu, trop complexe pour les Frontend dveloppeurs et pas assez "abouti" pour les puristes venant du C++, Java, .NET...
> 
> - l'AFM c'est bien, mais faut-il encore que toute la chaine soit compatible. Le langage serveur doit accepter ces objets. La srialisation  l'avantage d'accepter n'importe quelles sources.
> ...


- afm utilise la srialisation, il n'est pas difficile de coder un remoting dans n'importe quel langage utilisant la srialisation. C'est comme dire qu'il est impossible d'utiliser les web services facebook sans avoir une librairie client prcode, alors qu'il suffit de manier curl pour crer sa propre librairie client.

- Le natif sera toujours plus rapide que les VM et mieux peru, car il n'y a pas de plugin  tlcharger." Cela dpend exclusivement du dveloppeur. On peut aussi faire du javascript lent , de mme le code as3 peut tre optimis

-"L'AS3 c'est super" : action script a toujours ncessit une relative connaissance en programmation , comme javascript. De plus , un graphiste peut toujours utilis AS2 ou AS1, flash fait tourn 2 machines virtuelles.
Flash a permis  de nombreux non-programmeurs d'aborder les langages objets d'une manire facile , d'ou son succs face aux applet java. Un dev flash pourra ensuite passer  java sans problmes.

 "- L'intrt de flash c'est avant tout sa capacit  animer des pages, "

Non puisque le framework FLEX n'a pas pour but l'animation, mais les RIA. La qualit des RIA flash n'a rien  voir avec celles dveloppes en javascript , mme sil y a de trs bonnes ria en javascript ( gmail par exemple ).
Flex a en prime une esthtique.

Mais l'intrt premier de flash, est son taux de pntration ( 90 pourcent des clients ) et le fait qu'on aie pas  ce soucier du browser utilis par le client. Et aussi la facilit et la rapidit de dev du client lourd , compar  l'utilisation de javascript , mme avec un framework.
Quand javascript aura de vraies classes et interfaces, je passerai  javascript.

----------


## batataw

> Je suis pas totalement d'accord avec toi concernant le cot de dveloppement d'une page HTML et Flex. Maintenant, les pages HTML c'est plus comme avant. Les entreprises demande plus de faire des faire des pages simple, chacun  de l'Ajax, Framework, MVC dans ma bouche ce qui fait que faire une simple page il faut passer par 15 000 outils. Du coup Flex par a simplicit pour identique en tant de dveloppement. L'avantage de flex c'est que c'est dj assez beau alors que pour le HTML il faut dj avoir un kit graphique dj complet.


Attention je parlais du tiers prsentation seulement, compare une page simple dveloppe en HTML + Javascript avec une page developp en Flash, y'a pas photo sur le temps et les comptences requises. Un frontend dveloppeur, fait du HTML et doit  la limite maitriser une librairie JS. Va voir les comptences d'un dveloppeur Flash AS3.

----------


## batataw

> - afm utilise la srialisation , il n'est pas difficile de coder un remoting dans n'importe quel langage utilisant la srialisation. C'est comme dire qu'il est impossible d'utiliser les web services facebook sans avoir une librairie client prcode ,alors qu'il suffit de manier curl pour crer sa propre librairie client.


Je crois que tu m'as mal compris, si je veux utiliser de l'AMF ct Server, je dois installer une librairie.  Ce sont des petites contraintes qui font au final tu te dis bon finalement du JSON ou XML a suffira.




> - Le natif sera toujours plus rapide que les VM et mieux peru, car il n'y a pas de plugin  tlcharger." Cela dpend exclusivement du dveloppeur. On peut aussi faire du javascript lent , de mme le code as3 peut tre optimis


Je ne cherche pas  dnigrer les VM, je dis juste que dans l'absolu le natif est plus rapide, plus simple et mieux peru. Ce qui promet un bel avenir  l'HTML5. 




> -"L'AS3 c'est super" : action script a toujours ncessit une relative connaissance en programmation , comme javascript. De plus , un graphiste peut toujours utilis AS2 ou AS1, flash fait tourn 2 machines virtuelles.
> Flash a permis  de nombreux non-programmeurs d'aborder les langages objets d'une manire facile , d'ou son succs face aux applet java. Un dev flash pourra ensuite passer  java sans problmes.


C'est a je vais faire du AS1...faut pas abuser. Regarde les annonces tu verras si on demande de AS1, aujourd'hui c'est AS3 plus Framework. Un dveloppeur reste un dveloppeur, il peut passer d'un langage  un autre sans problme tant qu'il connait les bonnes pratiques. C'est plutt le positionnement d'un dveloppeur Flash AS3 qui m'interpelle. 




> "- L'intrt de flash c'est avant tout sa capacit  animer des pages, "
> 
> Non puisque le framework FLEX n'a pas pour but l'animation, mais les RIA. la qualit des RIA flash n'a rien  voir avec celles dveloppes en javascript , mme sil y a de trs bonnes ria en javascript ( gmail par exemple ).
> Flex a en prime une esthtique.


Oui c'est possible, mais je parlais surtout de Action Script, je maintiens tout de mme quil faut de gros efforts pour faire un site en Flash. 




> mais l'interet premier de flash , est son taux de pntration ( 90 pourcent des clients ) et le fait qu'on aie pas  ce soucier du browser utilis par le client. Et aussi la facilit et la rapidit de dev du client lourd , compar  l'utilisation de javascript , mme avec un framework.
> quand javascript aura de vraies classes et interfaces, je passerai  javascript.


Je peux tout entendre, mais certainement pas "facilit" et "rapidit", il faut vraiment du temps et de bonnes comptences objects... pour maitriser l'AS3.
Je ne comparais pas l'Actionscript 3  Javascript, il ne joue pas dans la mme division mme sils sont utiliss tous les deux pour faire des sites Web.

----------


## akiro06

salut batawaw  :;): 




> si je veux utiliser de l'AMF ct Server, je dois installer une librairie.  Ce sont des petites contraintes qui font au final tu te dis bon finallement du JSON ou XML a suffira.


Oui tu a 100% raison, mais flash peut "aussi" grer le json ou le xml, il gre simplement "en plus" nativement l'AMF.




> Je ne cherche pas  dnigrer les VM, je dis juste que dans l'absolu le natif est plus rapide, plus simple et mieux peru. Ce qui promet un bel avenir  l'HTML5.


Ta encore raison, mais personnellement, je pense que a va tout de mme 
finir en peau de banane car comme d'habitude, chaque editeur va essayer 
d'innover et/ou de tirer la couverture a soi. 
Ce qui est normal aussi, cela n'est pas une critique, l'humain est souvent comme a, mme pour le reste.
C'est peut-tre d  notre instinct de survie, ou notre soif de domination,
ce qui est peut tre li, puisque dominer est cens, au moins dans notre inconscient, amliorer nos chances de survie.
 ::calim2::  (tin je suis fatigu ce soir, je vais me faire gicler du post tu vas voir).





> C'est plutt le positionnement d'un dveloppeur Flash AS3 qui m'interpelle.


Exact, en fait, personnellement je vois flash comme une sorte de "chef d'orchestre multimdia", et de fait les dveloppement flash viennent souvent du multimdia, plutt que du C. Comme le disait Kamus actionScript a permis
a des cruches comme moi, de pouvoir faire de la programmation sans abandonner en cours de route, aujourdh'ui j'ai volu, et je manie les pattern quasiment au mme titre qu'un dveloppeur. dotnet ou java, 
d'ailleurs pour moi, depuis AS3 il n'a plus grand chose a leur envi. 
Aussi je pense que la classe ByteArray a fait rentrer AS3 dans la cour des grands. 





> je maintiens tout de mme qu'il faut de gros efforts pour faire un site en Flash....Je peux tout entendre mais certainement pas "facilit" et "rapidit"


L je suis d'accord aussi mais a moiti, sincrement jette un oeil du ct de gaa par exemple, et tu vas voir, que tu vas pas en croire tes yeux,
te suffira simplement d'ajouter tes pages dans site.xml.
Non serieux il y a des gars qui se sont lachs quand mme, ils ont fait un boulot terrible(JSFL).

Je trouve que l'on sort enfin de la dmagogie (a part palca, kamus, berceker united et certains autres), on tait vraiment dans la langue fourche et le venin (apparemment sans connaissance relle du sujet).

Donc un grand merci pour ton objectivit et la srnit de tes propos Batataw.

----------


## kamus

> Je ne cherche pas  dnigrer les VM, je dis juste que dans l'absolu le natif est plus rapide, plus simple et mieux peru. Ce qui promet un bel avenir  l'HTML5.


Tout  fait , sauf qu'il ne fera pas disparaitre flash, pour pleins de raisons.
Il est bien plus facile de dvelopper en flex qu'en AJAX , quoique des framework Ajax style spry dvelopp par Adobe reprennent l'ide d'une syntaxe  base de balise , avec des namespace.

Je ne suis pas contre AJAX sur le fond, mais dans une entreprise , le temps c'est de l'argent , et flash est certes propritaire mais reprsente un gain de temps et une facilit d'apprentissage et de dveloppement.
Si ce n'tait pas le cas , les applets java auraient supplantes flash, on voit bien que ce n'est pas le cas. 

Les solutions libres ne sont pas toujours les meilleurs, et flash est un bon compromis entre propritaire et ouvert. Outils gratuits en Flex ou action script 3 , grosse communaut , normment de librairies dispo pour toutes les utilisations imaginables. accs matriels (webcam , micro , ect ... ).

Moins de sites en flash , pourquoi pas, il y a beaucoup de merdes , j'espre que toutes les bannires pubs passeront en canvas  ::mouarf:: 

*Enfin Adobe n'impose sa techno  personne* , Adobe dveloppe des outils , aux dveloppeurs de dcider si ils sont pertinents ou non.
Adobe dveloppe aussi bien Dreamweaver , ColdFusion que flash , et n'est donc pas  dfendre uniquement ses technos ( ColdFusion est un concurrent de php , pour Dreamweaver pourtant flash supportent ASP et PHP , et Adobe collabore avec Zend , Adobe dveloppe un framework ajax , flash cs5 utilise un nouveau format non propritaire bas sur XML , flash builder bas sur eclipse , etc ... ) .

Alors que Apple et Microsoft dveloppe des outils trs ferms ( essaie de faire du php avec visual studio , ou xcode ) , et veulent imposer leur technologie en disant que le reste c'est de la merde. Laissons au dev le choix et la dcision que telle ou telle techno est bonne ou mauvaise.
n'oublions pas qu'osx et iphone os utilisent BSD , mais qu'a fait Apple pour le libre en retour ?

Adobe n'est jamais all affirmer que silver light c'est de la merde. Quand Apple a refus flash , Adobe a voulu permettre un dveloppement iphone avec as3 et s'est donc adapt  la politique d'apple , Adobe ne lachera pas flash comme il n'a pas lch coldfusion , tres bonne techno , pourtant la moins utilise sur le web. Adobe dveloppera des outils pour HTML5 comme il le fait pour AJAX aujourd'hui.

le pari que certains font est que flash n'existera plus d'ici 10 ans. Moi je pense le contraire , surtout si javascript n'volue pas vers un language plus srieux , si tout les navigateurs n'affichent pas les pages html de la mme manire , et si 90% des clients ont flash, et surtout si le public continue  s'en foutre de savoir si les vidos ou les sites qu'il visionnent utilisent flash , divx ou html5.

enfin , une fois la mode iPhone passe , les tlphones quips d'un os qui supporte flash seront majoritaires , car les gens auront marre de payer pour des apps qu'on peut trouver gratuitement sous flash ou java.Cot client , le gratuit l'emporte toujours ( libre ou pirat )/

Je ne suis pas naif au sujet de toutes ces boites prives , ni sur le W3C qui suit de plus en plus les intrts et telle ou telle boite au lieu de jouer son rle d'arbitre ( javascript ou canvas sont des technos propritaires  la base) , mais certaines boites ont une politique d'ouverture bien plus pertinente que d'autres.

http://opensource.adobe.com/wiki/display/site/Home

De plus tamarin :




> Tamarin
> The Tamarin project, which is based on code contributed from Adobe, is designed to implement an *open engine for ActionScript*. *Tamarin will be used by Mozilla within the next generation of SpiderMonkey, the core JavaScript engine embedded in Firefox*, Mozilla's free Web browser, as well as within the ActionScript Virtual Machine within Adobe Flash Player. Developers interested in working on Tamarin code in the Mozilla CVS repository via the project page located at www.mozilla.org/projects/tamarin/. Contributions to the code will be managed by a governing body of developers from both Adobe and Mozilla.

----------


## Parrem

*Enqute Antitrust : Apple songerait  modifier son contrat SDK*

Source :

Enqute Antitrust : Apple songerait  modifier son contrat SDK
Apple sous l'il scrutateur des autorits antitrust
Apple  fera-t-il face  des accusations antitrust?
‎Apple dans la mire des autorits antitrust


Image depuis gizmodo

Quelqu'un pourrait confirmer si cette nouvelle est vrai ??

a serait trop marrant !

----------


## batataw

> salut batawaw 
> L je suis d'accord aussi mais a moiti, sincrement jette un oeil du ct de gaa par exemple, et tu vas voir, que tu vas pas en croire tes yeux,
> te suffira simplement d'ajouter tes pages dans site.xml.
> Non serieux il y a des gars qui se sont lachs quand mme, ils ont fait un boulot terrible(JSFL).
> 
> Je trouve que l'on sort enfin de la dmagogie (a part palca, kamus, berceker united et certains autres), on tait vraiment dans la langue fourche et le venin (apparemment sans connaissance relle du sujet).
> 
> Donc un grand merci pour ton objectivit et la srnit de tes propos Batataw.


Okay , je vais essayer des que possible gaa, je te dirais ce que je pense

Merci pour tes remarques   ::): 

A+

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Au tour d'Opera de s'en prendre au Flash*
*En l'accusant d'tre une technologie ferme et trop gourmande en ressources*


C'est un peu comme si Steve Jobs avait enfil un masque de norvgien pour rpondre  une interview.

Pour Phillip Grnvold, analyste chez l'diteur du navigateur Opera, Flash est une technologie ferme. Flash consomme trop de ressources. Flash c'est le pass et le prsent du Web. Pas son futur (contrairement au HTML 5).

_ Aujourd'hui, les contenus webs sont dpendants du Flash. [] Nous essayons de procurer la meilleure exprience du Net  nos utilisateurs, donc on a besoin du Flash [] Mais  Opera, on pense que le futur du web est au standard ouvert, et Flash n'est pas une technologie web ouverte_ .

_ Flash a son utilit_ , reconnait-il, _ mais Flash en tant que container vido, a a assez peu de sens_ .

Et de reprendre les arguments d'Apple sur les dommages faits au hardware avec une mtaphore plus culinaire que nuance : _ vous pouvez faire cuire un uf sur un appareil quand vous commencez  lancer Flash_ .

Revenant  plus de retenu diplomatique (ou s'tant rendu compte qu'il y tait all un peu fort), l'analyste d'Opera prvoit que le HTML 5 ne balayera cependant pas la technologie d'Adobe, en tout cas pas tout de suite : _ dans un avenir prvisible, 18 mois environ, Flash ne va pas disparatre_ .

Phillip Grnvold conseille  nouveau  Adobe d'aller vers plus d'ouverture _ Flash doit intgrer le futur du web et les standards ouverts (en vo : open web standard)_ .

Pas un mot, en revanche, sur l'ouverture ou non du H.264.

----------


## scorpking

Il faut dire quOpra n'a jamais correctement gr le flash chez moi alors a m'tonne qu' moiti qu'ils rejettent la faute sur adobe quoi qu'on en dise actuellement le flash est prsent presque une fois par page minimum ne serait-ce que par les publicits ce n'est peut tre pas un standard ouvert, mais c'est une valeur sure indniablement.

----------


## pseudocode

> Il faut dire que opra n'a jamais correctement gr le flash chez moi alors a m'tonne qu' moiti qu'ils rejettent la faute sur adobe


Il faut dire que Opera n'a jamais correctement gr les plugins, quels qu'ils soient (Flash, Java, ...). 

C'est bte  dire, mais ca semble leur causer moins de problme de dvelopper un moteur HTML5 (qui marche plutot bien) que d'intgrer un plugin externe.  ::calim2::

----------


## kamus

Opera est pratique pour le dveloppement web mobile , c'est vrai ,  part a , c'est l'un des moins bon browser qui existe actuellement. Il tait d'ailleurs encore payant rcemment  , ce browser n'a pas d'avenir , avec l'abandon du wap et autre technos.

----------


## Neko

Bizarre, j'ai beau l'utiliser tous les jours je n'ai jamais eu de soucis avec le plugin flash, Java c'est arriv, mais c'est plus rarement utilis.

Opera est un trs bon navigateur, mais il n'a ni la puissance marketing d'un google ou d'un microsoft derrire, ni la communaut libriste l'imposant ( de force quelques fois ) aux utilisateurs. 
Alors oui, il est peu utilis, mais dire que c'est l'un des navigateurs le moins bon , c'est tre de mauvaise foi.

----------


## pseudocode

> Bizarre, j'ai beau l'utiliser tous les jours je n'ai jamais eu de soucis avec le plugin flash, Java c'est arriv, mais c'est plus rarement utilis.


C'est pas tant les plugins qui posent problmes, que la manire dont Opera intgre ces plugins.

Il suffit de faire un tour dans le rpertoire "Opera\program" pour juger de la modernit de la mthode utilise.  ::?:

----------


## Invit

dire que opera c'est bidon c'est vraiment de mauvaise fois, critiquer juste pour dire que l'on adore adobe tout comme d'autres disent qu'ils adorent  apple j'usqu'a raconter n'importe quoi j'appelle ade la connerie pur je dirais mme plus "*de la gaminerie*"!

----------


## GuiDjad

> Et de reprendre les arguments d'Apple sur les dommages faits au hardware avec une mtaphore plus culinaire que nuance : _ vous pouvez faire cuire un uf sur un appareil quand vous commencez  lancer Flash_ .


 ::mouarf::  Pas mal la mtaphore. Mais n'est-ce pas une raison de plus pour apple de l'intgrer  l'iphone/l'ipad? Un tlphone/four c'est bien pratique  ::ccool::

----------


## gillai

> Pas mal la mtaphore. Mais n'est-ce pas une raison de plus pour apple de l'intgrer  l'iphone/l'ipad? Un tlphone/four c'est bien pratique


Dj que l'iPad s'arrte  30 ou 35.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Gordon Fowler

> Ouille mes yeux, ils fonnnnnnnndent !
> "s'tant" serait plus appropri, cher Gordon


T, mille excuses  ::oops:: 

Je sais pas comment j'ai pu laisser passer a...

Merci pour tout

Gordon

----------


## trenton

> Pour Phillip Grnvold, analyste chez l'diteur du navigateur Opera, Flash est une technologie ferme.


Sans blagues ? Il a trouv a tout seul ? Merci pour le scoop.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## berceker united

Opra ? C'est pas le navigateur qui a t accept sur l'Iphone ? Donc a m'tonne peu de ce qu'il dit. Finalement c'est qu'une politique commercial.

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*L'alternative d'Apple au Flash s'appelle Gianduia*
*Elle est crite en JavaScript*


Critiquer c'est bien. Proposer c'est mieux.

C'est ce que Apple serait sur le point de faire avec sa propre solution pour remplacer Flash (et par la mme occasion Silverlight, le concurrent de chez Microsoft).

Baptise Gianduia, cette technologie RIA aurait dj t teste par Apple dans plusieurs de ses services de distribution comme le programme One-to-One, (formation individuelle dans les magasins de la marque), le systme de rservation de l'iPhone ou les applications des Concierges (ses vendeurs spcialiss).

Gianduia a dj t succinctement prsente l't dernier lors du World of WebObjects Developer Conference. On devrait en apprendre un peu plus avec les deux prochaines confrences de dveloppeurs (WOWODC et WWDC) qui se profilent  l'horizon.

D'aprs quelques indiscrtions, notamment publies sur le Twitter du dveloppeurs Jonathan Rentzsch, on sait d'ores et dj que l'alternative d'Apple au Flash serait _ essentiellement un Cocoa orient navigateur (browser-side) (incluant CoreData) + WebObjects, crit en JavaScript_ .

Dans l'affaire Flash vs Apple, il manquait une pice au puzzle. Elle vient d'tre pose. Si Steve Jobs s'en prend _aujourd'hui_  Adobe c'est bien qu'il disposait d'une autre solution  l'tude.

Il s'agissait en fait d'un petit gteau  la noisette et au chocolat (ce qu'est un Gianduia).

Avec les noms d'Android, il semblerait que l'autre enseignement de taille de cette annonce soit que les appellations culinaires ont le vent en poupe dans le monde de l'IT.


*Source* : Source  et les indiscrtions de AppleInsiders

----------


## berceker united

Haa ben voila ! Tout s'explique  ::aie::

----------


## haygus

C'tait sr qu'il y avait quelque chose derrire, j'esprais jusque que cela ne soit pas a  ::(:

----------


## pseudocode

Ah... il ne manquait plus qu'une nouvelle technologie pour avoir un vrai internet unifi.  ::aie:: 

Bientot on surfera sur MsNet, GoogleNet ou AppleNet, suivant l'appareil qu'on aura achet. C'est beau le progrs.  ::cry::

----------


## JackDaniels93

> Ah... il ne manquait plus qu'une nouvelle technologie pour avoir un vrai internet unifi. 
> 
> Bientot on surfera sur MsNet, GoogleNet ou AppleNet, suivant l'appareil qu'on aura achet. C'est beau le progrs.


C'est clair que tout a ne prsage rien de bon ...  ::evil::

----------


## unknow0

> Ah... il ne manquait plus qu'une nouvelle technologie pour avoir un vrai internet unifi. 
> 
> Bientot on surfera sur MsNet, GoogleNet ou AppleNet, suivant l'appareil qu'on aura achet. C'est beau le progrs.


je crains que tu n'aies malheureusement pas entirement tort :s

Faudra quand mme penser ajouter un standardNet quand mme xD

----------


## haygus

J'aurais d argumenter pourquoi je ne voulais pas de a  ::aie:: 

/\
||
||

----------


## Neko

Aprs ce qu'ils ont dit sur flash, ils ont plutt intrt  nous sortir un truc parfait. 
Donc qui ne rame pas, qui n'utilise pas trop de CPU, qui supporte autant ou plus de choses, ouvert, multiplateforme, etc.
Sinon a va se retourner contre eux  ::lol::

----------


## kuranes

Et je suppose que ce sera tellement ouvert qu'un mac sera ncessaire pour dvelopper dans ce langage ? Et que tout sera absolument ferm ?  ::roll::

----------


## Louis Griffont

Avec un peu de chance cette nouvelle technologie devrait violer 1 ou 2 brevets de chez Adobe !  ::mouarf::

----------


## TiJean2910

> Avec un peu de chance cette nouvelle technologie devrait violer 1 ou 2 brevets de chez Adobe !


 ::ccool:: 

+1 pour le ct ouvert de cette nouvelle techno. Bientt, une techno Apple en Opensource?  ::pingoin2::

----------


## unknow0

> Et je suppose que ce sera tellement ouvert qu'un mac sera ncessaire pour dvelopper dans ce langage ? Et que tout sera absolument ferm ?


et n'oublie pas qu'il faudra aussi un mac ou iquelquechose pour pouvoir l'utiliser aussi xD
(forcment c'est trop bien pour pouvoir tre accessible a tout le monde quand mme ..)

----------


## JeitEmgie

> Avec un peu de chance cette nouvelle technologie devrait violer 1 ou 2 brevets de chez Adobe !


on peut toujours rver

au niveau framework JavaScript, a fait plus d'un an maintenant que l'on sait que c'est de SproutCore dont il s'agit... (et non de Cappucino ) : il ne s'agit pas d'un nouveau langage

ce dont on parle maintenant c'est de la fourniture d'outils adapts pour exploiter le framework...

le reste (CoreData, etc.) c'est connu depuis longtemps

et quand on voque WebObjects c'est ct serveur donc il s'agit probablement d'intgration des outils de gnration d'UI  WebObjects dont il s'agit ce qui n'intressera que les dveloppeurs WebObjects (qui, rappelons-le, est en Java)

Il faut donc s'attendre plus  un ensemble d'outils IDE, debugger, diteur d'interfaces,  qu' autre chose
Ce sera sans doute des variations et dclinaisons bases sur Xcode, DashCode, InterfaceBuilder, le debugger JavaScript de WebKit,  

et comme d'habitude, quelques surprenants "goodies"
mais sans doute pas que ces outils tournent ailleurs que sur Mac puisqu'ils seront eux-mmes crits en Cocoa natif

----------


## Darktib

C'tait prvisible...

En tout cas, c'est un bel exemple de concurrence dloyale.

----------


## Ceylo

Je sais pas si j'ai bien tout compris (en regardant les sources), mais apparemment il s'agit juste d'un environnement de dveloppement permettant de crer des applis bases sur javascript. Donc en quoi a serait dloyal ? Cela reprsenterait un framework type Flash mais bas sur HTML 5 et javascript plutt qu'une techno prive.

Par contre quid de CoreData, qui est bien propre  Apple  ce qui me semble (spcifications fermes/ouvertes ?).

----------


## kamus

ils feraient mieux de s'entendre sur une refonte de javascript , qui n'a pas t conu  l'origine pour un dveloppement "lourd". Le systme de prototypes est assez illisible , cela m'tonne qu'on continue  construire autour d'un langage qui a de nombreux problmes de conception plutt que de partir sur des bases saines.

----------


## kimjoa

bof ... d'aprs ce que j'ai lu c'est un framework JS pour faire des RIA, dans ce cas c'est plus un concurrent  flex ....

Ce qui manque pour booster le html5  c'est d'abord une bonne interprtation des standards par les navigateurs, de bonne performance et d'outils de dveloppement.

Pour les standards a bouge petit  petit avec bientt l'arrive de IE9 , mais tant que les entreprises continueront  utiliser IE6,  les gens resteront fbriles  utiliser une techno partiellement compatible ....
Pour les performances, il y a encore beaucoup de travail  faire pour les navigateurs, les comparaisons entre canvas ou svg vs flash sont loquentes, pour le moment flash est au moins 10 fois plus rapide, au moins pour ce qui ne concerne pas les vidos.
ET pour les outils, on est loin de la plateforme de dveloppement de flash. Pour le moment il existe aucun IDE pour faire des animations en svg ou canvas (enfin landscape depuis peu il me semble .... ).

Personnellement, je ne comprends pas vraiment  la position d'adobe... Pourquoi il n'intgre pas svg ?? Aprs tout, le player est gratuit , c'est l'IDE qu'on paye, alors pourquoi s'acharner  ignorer SVG... (dites-moi si je me trompe  ::roll:: )

----------


## kimjoa

Je ne pense pas que le langage  prototype soit vraiment le problme, il est assez similaire au langage de classe au final.




> La grande diffrence avec la programmation-objet  classes est qu'on peut remplacer le contenu des slots, en ajouter d'autres ou changer la hirarchie d'hritage que cela soit prvu dans l'objet original ou pas.


Source wiki (slots == menbre) .... 
a permet beaucoup plus de souplesse dans la programmation, pour moi c'est un avantage certain,  part pour les performances sans doute.....

Aprs peux tre qu'il manque au JS l encapsulation et le typage des donnes, mais l c'est plus du dtail au final non? De la finalisation de code, plus importante pour les performances, plutt que pour la logique de conception...

Enfin je pense surtout que le problme du JS c'est qu'il soit un langage de script  l'inverse du flash ou java qui est prcompil.... Mais malheureusement, je crois qu'il  le restera, a moins que le w3c impose une machine virtuelle ..... on peut rver  ::):

----------


## akiro06

> Aprs peut-tre qu'il manque au JS l encapsulation et le typage des donnes, mais l c'est plus du dtail au final non? De la finalisation de code , plus importante pour les performances , plutt que pour la logique de conception...


Justement,
c'est au niveau de la logique de conception que tout ce que nous considrons comme un manque de souplesse (je suis pass par l'as1 et j'ai eu du mal  en dcrocher) prend tout son sens. 
Aussi le fait de pouvoir ajouter des membres dynamiquement rend nos dveloppements difficiles  maintenir et  comprendre 
pour nous-mmes (dans quelque mois) et pour les autres qui ne savent pas forcement ce qui c'est pass dans notre tte  ce moment-l.

Ce nest pas si "vident" dans des petits dveloppements, mais ds que le projet doit prendre de l'ampleur, on se rend vite compte de la diffrence.

En gros le fait que presque tout soit prvu "avant" l'excution, 
pargne pas mal de bok et de prise de choux (pour reproduire le comportement qui conduit au bug) 
en assurant que tu as bien rflchi a la conception de ton appli, 
et que tu ne t'arranges pas petit  petit avec ce qui vient, presque au hasard. 

Les clients refusent en gnral de participer  nos petites expriences et veulent quelque chose d'volutif, scalable, maintenable.

Pour le coup je suis d'accord avec toi JS est loin de reprsenter la panace en terme de langage.

----------


## trenton

> Enfin je pense surtout que le problme du JS c'est qu'il soit un langage de script  l'inverse du flash ou java qui est pr-compiler .... Mais malheureusement je crois qu'il  le restera  ,a moins que le w3c impose une machine virtuelle ..... on peut rver


En mme temps, sans doute que le W3C estime qu'un navigateur Web c'est fait pour naviguer sur le Web, pas pour excuter des applications. Pour excuter des applications, il y a un truc qui s'appelle le systme d'exploitation.

----------


## Sandro Munda

Rinventer une nouvelle fois la roue pour vendre encore et toujours... c'est dommage.

----------


## Traroth2

> dire que opera c'est bidon c'est vraiment de mauvaise fois, critiquer juste pour dire que l'on adore adobe tout comme d'autres disent qu'ils adorent  apple j'usqu' raconter n'importe quoi j'appelle a de la connerie pur je dirais mme plus "*de la gaminerie*"!


Comment expliques-tu que a fonctionne sans problme sur Chrome, Firefox et mme Internet Exploder ?

----------


## Traroth2

Si Gianduia est bas sur Cocoa, a veut dire que a ne fonctionnera que sur Mac et iPhone, non ?

Apple veut un web spcifique pour ses machines...

----------


## Traroth2

> Aprs ce qu'ils ont dit sur flash, ils ont plutt intrt  nous sortir un truc parfait. 
> Donc qui ne rame pas, qui n'utilise pas trop de CPU, qui supporte autant ou plus de choses, ouvert, multiplateforme, etc.
> Sinon a va se retourner contre eux


Multiplateforme, alors que c'est bas sur Cocoa ? A moins qu'Apple n'ait pas l'intention de fournir Cocoa pour Windows et Linux...

----------


## pseudocode

> Multiplateforme, alors que c'est bas sur Cocoa ? A moins qu'Apple n'ait l'intention de fournir Cocoa pour Windows et Linux...


J'ai cru comprendre que c'etait une r-implmentation en javascript de Cocoa (ou d'une partie)

----------


## Traroth2

> J'ai cru comprendre que c'etait une r-implmentation en javascript de Cocoa (ou d'une partie)


C'est vrai que a peut se lire comme a, et a aurait du sens par rapport aux dclarations antrieures de Jobs sur HTML 5. Dans ce cas, on peut se demander ce que a apporte de plus par rapport  du HTML 5. Si c'est vraiment a, c'est juste une surcouche permettant aux dveloppeurs connaissant Cocoa de dvelopper plus facilement des applications HTML 5. Une boite  outil en plus, aprs jQuery et les autres. Ce n'est pas ce que j'appelle une alternative  Flash. Pour l'instant en tout cas, vu le niveau d'implmentation de HTML 5 dans les navigateurs. Pratiquement pas d'intrt pour qui n'est pas un dveloppeur Mac/iPhone.

----------


## pseudocode

> C'est vrai que a peut se lire comme a, et a aurait du sens par rapport aux dclarations antrieures de Jobs sur HTML 5. Dans ce cas, on peut se demander ce que a apporte de plus par rapport  du HTML 5. Si c'est vraiment a, c'est juste une surcouche permettant aux dveloppeurs connaissant Cocoa de dvelopper plus facilement des applications HTML 5. Une boite  outil en plus, aprs jQuery et les autres. Ce n'est pas ce que j'appelle une alternative  Flash. Pour l'instant en tout cas, vu le niveau d'implmentation de HTML 5 dans les navigateurs. Pratiquement pas d'intrt pour qui n'est pas un dveloppeur Mac/iPhone.


Effectivement c'est un autre framework RIA en javascript. Sauf que celui l compte utiliser HTML5 pour le rendu, et donc proposer des fonctions plus tendues que la simple "page statique".

----------


## kamus

> Une boite  outil en plus, aprs jQuery et les autres.





> Effectivement c'est un autre framework RIA en javascript.





> Sauf que celui l compte utiliser HTML5 pour le rendu, et donc proposer des fonctions plus tendues que la simple "page statique".


moi je dis qu'on continue  construire sur un systme qui a des bases trs bancales , qui n'est qu'une agrgation de technologies diverses.

Il faudrait que tout le monde se mette d'accord pour un environnement de dveloppement web unifi  , cohrent , plutt que des rustines prises  droite  gauche.
Libre  chaque diteur d'implmenter ensuite les meilleurs moteurs pour le rendu de ces technologies , parce que l , chacun tire le web  sa sauce. C'est d'ailleurs une des premires raisons du succs de flash, des applis qui tournent sur la plupart des navigateurs. Les framework tels que jquery sont trs efficaces mais ne changent pas les problmes structurels lis  la techno made in Netscape , avec la techno made in Apple ( Canvas ) on aura les mme problmes. Canvas est d'ailleurs disjoint de SVG par exemple ,  pas trs logique tout a.

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Flash : Adobe publie  son tour une lettre ouverte*
*Et lance une campagne de publicit pour rpondre  Apple*


La mode est aux lettres ouvertes.

Aprs celle de Steve Jobs, qui accusait Flash d'tre une technologie ferme et qui justifiait son choix de l'exclure de l'iPad, c'est au tour d'Adobe d'utiliser cette forme d'expression.

Que nous dit cette lettre ?

Objectivement, rien de bien nouveau. _ Nos penses sur les marchs ouverts_  commence par quelques gnralits (le web c'est l'innovation, etc.), pour finalement en venir  la position d'Adobe que la socit dfend depuis quelques semaines : il faut laisser le choix aux dveloppeurs et aux utilisateurs.





_ Si le web se fragmente en systmes ferms, si des socits mettent des grilles autour de leurs contenus et de leurs applications, quelques-unes connaitront effectivement le succs  mais leur succs se fera au dpend de la crativit et de l'innovation qui ont fait d'Internet une force rvolutionnaire (sic)_ .

Et dans ce contexte Adobe - et sa technologie multi-plateforme - se prsente, bien entendu, comme ce chevalier blanc qui lute contre le cloisonnement du Net : _ nous croyons que les utilisateurs devraient tre capable d'accder librement  leurs contenus et  leurs applications prfrs, sans tenir compte de l'ordinateur qu'ils ont, du navigateur qu'ils aiment ou de l'appareil qui rpond  leurs besoins_ .

Cot libert des dveloppeurs, Adobe rappelle galement que la socit a _ publi les spcifications de Flash  ce qui signifie que tout le monde peut faire son lecteur Flash_ .

Cette manire de rpondre aux accusations d'Apple est de bonne guerre.

Car la cible est bien videmment Apple qui _ en choisissant l'approche oppose, a pris une direction qui pourrait fragiliser la prochaine tape du Net  celle o les terminaux mobiles dpassent les ordinateurs, [...] o les contenus sont accessibles partout et  tout heure_ .

Mais Adobe ne s'arrte pas l.

La socit vient galement de mettre la main  la poche pour lancer une campagne de communication trs  peace and love  :





Drle pour les uns, pathtique pour les autres (surtout, et sans surprise, dans la presse spcialise Mac), une chose est sre, elle ne rgle pas le fond du problme.

Ni mme la question de savoir si Flash est plus ouvert, au final, qu'Apple.

Une question qu'un groupe de dveloppeurs propose de rgler sur le champs en lanant une ptition pour qu'Adobe rende sa technologie open source.

Dcidment, elle se permet tout cette _ force rvolutionnaire_ .


*Source* : La lettre ouverte d'Adobe, la campagne de pub, la ptition pour rendre Flash open-source

----------


## tdutrion

> lanant une ptition pour qu'Adobe rende sa technologie open source


L'open source et le libre sont des philosophies compltes et pas simplement des facilits technologiques, donc je pense qu'il n'est pas bon d'essayer de forcer les gens  s'y mettre en faisant pression avec des ptitions. J'aimerais bien avoir vos avis sur ce point...

Pour le reste, super la petite guerre publicitaire... Au moins a fait tourner l'conomie  ::aie:: 

Aprs, on a suffisamment critiqu Adobe et Flash en son temps, mais il faut avouer que le choix devrait tre laiss au consommateur et pas  l'entreprise qui distribue le matriel et l'OS...

----------


## Neko

> L'open source et le libre sont des philosophie compltes et pas simplement des facilits technologiques, donc je pense qu'il n'est pas bon d'essayer de forcer les gens  s'y mettre en faisant pression avec des ptitions. J'aimerais bien avoir vos avis sur ce point...
> ...


Mme pense. Spcialement si, comme le dit Adobe, les specs de flash sont ouvertes. La communaut libre peu faire son player open source, il n'y a pas vraiment de raison de forcer Adobe  ouvrir le code.




> Source : La lettre ouverte d'Adobe, la campagne de pub, la ptition pour rendre Flash open-source


Il y a un souci avec le dernier lien, un <br /> en trop  la fin.

----------


## berceker united

Personnellement, je pense que flash aurait disparu si le Javascript avait radicalement chang. Et c'est pas le cas, toujours oblig de passer par une ou des frameworks. Alors maintenant, il y en a qui vont dire "oui mais c'est ouvert". Ouvert pour quoi faire ? Pour qui ? pour rpondre  quel besoin ? 
Heeuu ! oui mais c'est gratuit - Radin heureusement que tout n'est pas gratuit sinon nous aurions plus de boulot en informatique. Il faut pas confondre gratuit et utilisable gratuitement. Beaucoup de personne ne font pas la diffrence. 
Adobe, comme Apple et Microsoft ne peuvent se permettre d'ouvrir leur code car il y a un coup de dpart et il y a rentabiliser un investissement.
Pour revenir au cas d'Apple qui propose sont propre flash je me dis que c'est pas gagn pour eux. S'il faut un mac pour pouvoir coder alors c'est mal barr, si c'est la mme politique que l'iphone (a m'tonnerais mais avec eux je suis tonn de rien) . Et je terminerais par : Encore un ! Nous avons du Flash qui a deux frameworks Flex et Air, Sylverlight dont son avenir devient incertain, FlasFx  dont j'ai des doutes maintenant c'est Apple qui rentre dans la danse.   ::?:

----------


## Traroth2

> L'open source et le libre sont des philosophies compltes et pas simplement des facilits technologiques, donc je pense qu'il n'est pas bon d'essayer de forcer les gens  s'y mettre en faisant pression avec des ptitions. J'aimerais bien avoir vos avis sur ce point...
> 
> Pour le reste, super la petite guerre publicitaire... Au moins a fait tourner l'conomie 
> 
> Aprs, on a suffisamment critiqu Adobe et Flash en son temps, mais il faut avouer que le choix devrait tre laiss au consommateur et pas  l'entreprise qui distribue le matriel et l'OS...


Le logiciel libre est une philosophie, envisageant le logiciel comme un patrimoine commun qu'il faut pouvoir librement transmettre, modifier, consulter, utiliser.
L'open-source n'est qu'une mthode de cration et de distribution du logiciel, sans considration philosophique particulire. L'objectif est simplement d'tre plus efficace.

----------


## tdutrion

> L'open-source n'est qu'une mthode de cration et de distribution du logiciel, sans considration philosophique particulire. L'objectif est simplement d'tre plus efficace.


Je suis d'accord sur le point technique, mais c'est une philosophie dans le sens ou c'est une faon d'envisager le progrs technique... Ce que je veux dire c'est que tu ne peux pas forcer par des ptitions et autres pressions une personne qui est pour le logiciel propritaire et le code ferm  faire ni de l'open source, ni du libre, car c'est forcer quelqu'un  aller  l'encontre de ses convictions et donc c'est, en mon sens, mal.

Aprs c'est sr que l'open source demande juste l'ouverture du code, et pas spcialement de modifier un tas de convictions, mais faut-il privilgier la technologie ou prfrer donner le choix  chacun de faire ce qu'il veut ?

----------


## Camille_B

> Mme pense. Spcialement si, comme le dit Adobe, les specs de flash sont ouvertes. La communaut libre peu faire son player open source, il n'y a pas vraiment de raison de forcer Adobe  ouvrir le code.


La question est de savoir s'il est "facile" ou non de raliser un tel lecteur.

Des spcifications ouvertes c'est bien, mais si elles sont trop complexes, pas suffisamment prcises, ou un mlange des deux, a ne rgle que trs partiellement le problme.

Gnash et Swfdec sont des projets qui existent depuis un bout de temps, pourquoi le player flash open-source parfait n'est-il pas sorti si crer un player flash est aussi simple et vident que le prtend Appel ?

----------


## ferber

> La question est de savoir s'il est "facile" ou non de raliser un tel lecteur.
> 
> Des spcifications ouvertes c'est bien, mais si elles sont trop complexes, pas suffisamment prcises, ou un mlange des deux, a ne rgle que trs partiellement le problme.
> 
> Gnash et Swfdec sont des projets qui existent depuis un bout de temps, pourquoi le player flash open-source parfait n'est-il pas sorti si crer un player flash est aussi simple et vident que le prtend Apple ?


La communaut open source, attend la mort du format swf depuis des annes. Du coup les players alternatifs sont moribonds, pire : beaucoup considre que ces lecteurs alternatifs n'ont pas lieu d'tre. 
Ce qui est normal : comment demander haut et fort le bannissement de flash et dans le mme temps investir dans le dveloppement d'un lecteur flash ?

----------


## Camille_B

Certes, mais il y a quand mme des dveloppeurs qui bossent sur Gnash et Swfdec.

Tout comme il y a des dveloppeurs qui bossent sur Mono, alors qu'une partie du monde du libre tape sur ce projet.

Le monde du libre n'est pas un bloc unifi.

La vraie question est celle-ci : pourquoi Gnash et Swfdec sont-ils  la trane alors que les specs sont disponibles ?

1) Parce que les specs sont pourries ?

2) Parce que les dveloppeurs de Gnash et Swfdec sont nazes ?

3) Parce qu'ils n'ont pas suffisamment de temps/hommes pour bosser dessus ?

Les trois ensemble peut-tre ?

La croissance trs rapide du projet Lightspark laisse croire que la spec d'Adobe n'est pas catastrophique :

http://lightspark.sourceforge.net/

----------


## ferber

> Certes, mais il y a quand mme des dveloppeurs qui bossent sur Gnash et Swfdec.
> 
> Tout comme il y a des dveloppeurs qui bossent sur Mono, alors qu'une partie du monde du libre tape sur ce projet.
> 
> Le monde du libre n'est pas un bloc unifi.
> 
> La vraie question est celle-ci : pourquoi Gnash et Swfdec sont-ils  la trane alors que les specs sont disponibles ?
> 
> 1) Parce que les specs sont pourries ?
> ...


Sur ce genre de projet il n'y a pas de "nazes", il faut avoir un certain niveau de connaissances pour ce jeter la dedans.
Aprs il y a des choix autres que technique  faire. Je n'ai jamais compris pourquoi l'quipe de Gnash ne veut pas intgrer tamarin & NanoJIT dans leur projet, ce qui leur permettrait d'excuter de l'as3 correctement. J'ai crue comprendre qu'ils avaient prfrs faire leur propre moteur as3, moteur qui n'est toujours pas abouti  l'heure actuel.
Ce qui est malheureux, car leur moteur graphics, leur gestion des song et des vidos, des fonts, des formes vectoriel est trs avancs.
Lightspark est intressant, mais il refait ce qu'il y a dj t fait sur tamarin. Et il ne gre pas l'as 1 et l'as 2.

Lightspark est fait par un seul homme (si je ne me trompe pas), il n'est pas un robot, sans aide, a un moment ou un autre il baissera les bras.

http://lightspark.sourceforge.net/lightspark-thesys.pdf



> Given the extremely high market penetration of the Flash technology, for a
> long time the creation of an open source Flash player was considered a priority
> by the Free Software Foundation. In the beginning the GPLFlash [4] project
> was primarily supported. Nowadays most of the developer of that project moved
> to Gnash, released under the GPL, which itself derives from the code base of
> GameSWF.
> Gnash oers complete support for Flash version 7, and for some features
> of version 8 and 9. Flash video playback is supported through the FFmpeg or
> GStreamer libraries [2] [5].
> ...


Bref faire un player, c'est "violent" grer l'as 1/2/3 les deux machines virtuelles, les graphics les fonts, l'impression etc... c'est du lourd.
Les spcifications c'est un peu comme la recette "d'un gteau au chocolats pour 100 personnes". Mme en ayant la recette a reste long est complexe. Si l'on veut correspondre  tous les points dj ralis par le player d'adobe, il faut plus d'un homme, et je dirais qu'il faut aussi voir plus loin que l'orignal.
Pour  l'instant a n'y est pas. Je ne pense pas que ce soit un manque de comptence. Je pense plus  manque de moyen, voir un manque de fois dans l'avenir/utilit du projet.

----------


## Camille_B

> Les spcifications c'est un peu comme la recette "d'un gteau au chocolats pour 100 personnes". Mme en ayant la recette a reste long est complexe. Si l'on veut correspondre  tous les points dj ralis par le player d'adobe, il faut plus d'un homme, et je dirais qu'il faut aussi voir plus loin que l'orignal.


Oui, c'est particulirement visible dans le cadre du projet Mono. L'quipe est extraordinairement dynamique, assez importante, pourtant il lui est souvent fait le reproche de ne pas implmenter l'intgralit de .NET. 

Or tel n'a jamais t le but du projet Mono. Mono a d'autres objectifs que .NET, et celui d'tre compatible avec ce dernier n'est que secondaire. Et c'est pour cela que a fonctionne.

Ce qui pose, au final, le problme de la licence du player d'Adobe. Au fond le monde du libre a raison de demander qu'Adobe libre le player flash : les specs ne suffisent et exigent trop de travail ! Les players linux et macosx sont notoirement bacls, et sont inexistants sur d'autres architectures.

----------


## Paul TOTH

Les spcifications Adobe sont claires, elles m'ont permis de raliser un compilateur Pascal pour Flash.

J'ai travaill aussi sur la partie rendu graphique en voulant crer un outil de conception de Shape  intgrer dans un IDE pour FlashPascal...c'est dj plus complexe  ::): 

dans un SWF on a des dfinitions de formes, des couleurs, des ombrages, des formes, des textures...c'est assez facile  produire dans le fichier SWF...mais beaucoup plus complexe  afficher !

De plus, AFAIK, les spcifications graphiques de Flash ne correspondent pas aux fonctions graphiques de DirectX et/ou OpenGL. Dans Flash on peut changer le style de remplissage d'un polygone en cours de route, l'paisseur du trait, etc...notions qui n'existent tout simplement pas en DX/GL. La version que j'ai ralis utilise un stencil buffer pour dterminer la zone  remplir mais pour l'instant je ne supporte ni les textures ni les dgrads...beaucoup de boulot. Je ne maitrise pas les Shaders (utiliss par lightspark) c'est peut-tre une solution...mais pour un plugin toute plateforme c'est un peu dur d'imposer une carte graphique rcente !

En tant que programmeur Delphi j'ai test aussi une solution avec Graphics32 pour le rendu graphique...les dmos sont sympas mais quand il est question de faire du 20fps, a devient la cata, surtout avec l'antialiasing.

Moralit, pour avoir planch sur le sujet, je dirais que le plug-in Flash n'est pas mal du tout et que Adobe mrite son code  ::):

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Les grands groupes medias refusent de lcher le Flash*
*Pour tre prsents sur l'iPad, d'aprs le New York Post*


Les exigences de Steve Jobs passent mal auprs des grands groupes medias producteurs de contenus.

D'aprs le New York Post, nombreux sont ceux parmi ces derniers  avoir oppos un acte de non recevoir  la demande d'Apple d'utiliser d'autres technologies que celle d'Adobe.

Pour eux, une telle dmarche serait bien trop coteuse. Surtout, elle ne vaudrait pas la peine d'tre entame compte tenu du fait que le Flash est actuellement la technologie dominante sur Internet.

Etre prsents sur l'iPad ou engager ces cots, le choix auraient donc t rapidement fait.

L'arrive de concurrents  la tablette d'Apple conforte galement des socits comme Time Warner et NBC Universal dans cette dcision. D'autant plus que la concurrence ne devrait pas tarder  s'largir hors du march des tablettes  proprement parl.

_ Un grand dirigeant souligne que la capacit d'Apple  imposer ses conditions aux gants du secteur des mdias va bientt tre fragilise avec l'arrive de Google TV, un logiciel qui permet aux spectateurs de regarder des vidos en ligne sur le grand cran de leur tl_ , crit ainsi le quotidien de la Cte Est.

Nanmoins, tous les acteurs du secteurs ne sont pas sur la mme longueur d'onde. CBS a par exemple sorti une application iPad et travaille en collaboration avec Apple sur quelques contenus.

CNN et Fox News ont, eux, fait le choix du HTML 5.

Quant  Disney, c'est la collaboration totale avec Apple qui prvaut. Il est vrai cependant que Steve Jobs est un des principaux actionnaires de la firme de Mickey Mouse et de la chane ABC (entre autres).

En France, rappelons que France Tlvision (pour Roland-Garros et le Tour de France par exemple) et Canal + (pour sa futur TV en ligne et les vnements sportifs) ont fait le choix de Silverlight de Microsoft.

M6 Replay, pour sa part, utilise la technologie Flash.

Changeront-ils leur fusil d'paule pour Apple ?

*Source* : Article du NY Post


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Cette opposition de grands groupes mdias peut-elle pousser Steve Jobs  changer sa stratgie ?

----------


## berceker united

C'est quand mme navrant de voir ce genre de chose. Au moment ou tout le monde allait vers un standard afin que tous puisse le communiquer quelque soit le retranchement nous retournons vers un systme encore plus propritaire. a me fait penser au combat entre le Blueray et le HD DVD ou chacun devait choisir son camp.
Je trouve dommage que nous nous retrouvions dans cette situation ou personne n'a pris la partie d'une zone neutre. Si, le HTML5.

----------


## ferber

> En tant que programmeur Delphi j'ai test aussi une solution avec Graphics32 pour le rendu graphique...les dmos sont sympas mais quand il est question de faire du 20fps, a devient la cata, surtout avec l'antialiasing.


J'ai test en c# avec gdi plus... C'est un cauchemar  ::cry::  c'est bon pour faire du rendu vectoriel avec de petites animations et peu d'objets en mouvement.  Et pourtant j'y ai pass normment de temps...
Sans oublier que je ne grais pas les threads ( faire afficher une fentre vectoriel et bloquer le code appelant  ) sans bloquer le reste du code, l'affichage... Pourtant au bout de 10 ans de dveloppement j'ai pas l'impression d'tre un si grand branleur que a ( un peu quand mme ).
Bref j'ai mis le projet  la poubelle  l'arrive de wpf.  ::lol:: 
Et je suis arriv au constat que pour l'affichage vectoriel et les animations simples et complexes : Flash c'est plus simple que le c# ( j'ose pas imaginer en C/ C++)

----------


## lionheart33806

Juste un petit commentaire sur la comprhension de l'article :
J'ai d lire l'article en anglais pour comprendre vraiment de quoi il en retournait.  ::oops:: 

J'ai maintenant compris que :
M. Jobs veut pousser les mdias vers la lecture des vidos via HTML5

Mais je n'arrive pas  comprendre a de l'article franais. Il semble centrer sur l'ipad ("Pour tre prsents sur l'iPad") ce qui n'est pas vraiment le cas de l'article anglais.

Je suis peut-tre pas encore bien rveill aussi ...  ::calim2::

----------


## Gordon Fowler

> Mais je n'arrive pas  comprendre a de l'article franais. Il semble centrer sur l'ipad ("Pour tre prsents sur l'iPad") ce qui n'est pas vraiment le cas de l'article anglais.
> 
> Je suis peut-tre pas encore bien rveill aussi ...


_"Sources said several large media companies, including Time Warner and NBC Universal, told Apple they won't retool their extensive video libraries to accommodate the iPad"_

Bon petit dj  toi  ::mrgreen:: 

Cordialement,

Gordon

----------


## GuiDjad

> C'est quand mme navrant de voir ce genre de chose. Au moment ou tout le monde allait vers un standard afin que tous puisse le communiquer quelque soit le retranchement nous retournons vers un systme encore plus propritaire. a me fait penser au combat entre le Blueray et le HD DVD ou chacun devait choisir son camp.
> Je trouve dommage que nous nous retrouvions dans cette situation ou personne n'a pris la partie d'une zone neutre. Si, le HTML5.


Faute est au HTML5 qui est arrive avec pas mal de retard... C'est dure de percer quand le Flash s'est si bien install dans le web.

Moi ce que je trouve navrant c'est plutt ce que fait apple. Le client est cens tre roi mais  notre poque, on impose au lieu de proposer... Et c'est vrai pour microsoft aussi  ::?:  ::(:

----------


## ferber

En mme temps je suis pas sur que l'ide de pouvoir faire clique droit "enregistrer la vido sous" puisse les motiver  porter tous leur contenues en html5...
Et si jamais ils le font, ils ne pourront pas venir se plaindre du pillage en masse de leur vido.

----------


## unknow0

> En mme temps je suis pas sur que l'ide de pouvoir faire clique droit "enregistrer la vido sous" puisse les motiver  porter tous leur contenues en html5...
> Et si jamais ils le font, ils ne pourront pas venir se plaindre du pillage en masse de leur vido.


En mme temps flash met le contenu (video/musique) lu en fichier temporaire ..
si bien que deezer a d modifier son fonctionnement pour empcher sa ..

----------


## trenton

> En mme temps je suis pas sur que l'ide de pouvoir faire clique droit "enregistrer la vido sous" puisse les motiver  porter tous leur contenues en html5...
> Et si jamais ils le font, ils ne pourront pas venir se plaindre du pillage en masse de leur vido.


C'est pas plus compliqu de rcuprer les vidos Flash. Mais c'est toujours le gars honnte qui fini avec un truc qui marche pas, avec les pseudo protections.

De toute faon, les gens qui dcident volontairement de pas tre compatible avec tout le monde, je les plaindrais quand j'aurais le temps s'ils perdent de l'audience... Faut tre idiot aussi pour rendre son contenu dpendant d'une technologie !

----------


## ferber

> En mme temps flash met le contenu (video/musique) lut en fichier temporaire ..
> si bien que deezer a d modifier son fonctionnement pour empcher a ..


C'est sr, mais il y a une diffrence entre utiliser ses fichiers temporaires ou un site comme keepvid, voire mme utiliser wireshark pour sniffer les trames.
Et un simple clique droit.
Enregistrer une "vido sous"  c'est  la porte de tout le monde et sans mme se dire que c'est illgal. Par ailleurs, pourquoi a serait illgal si le navigateur propose l'option ? 
Chaque site a des conditions d'utilisation, mais une petite mamie qui va  surfer sur youtube et enregistre une vido rigolote sur son bureau le plus facilement du monde, aura-t-elle lu les conditions d'utilisations du site ?
Elle sera coupable d'avoir vol une vido ? C'est triste pour cette pauvre dame. 
Avec flash la petite mamie n'a pas le bouton droit "enregistrer sous", grce  a elle ne se mettra pas dans l'illgalit. Conclusion : Flash protge les petites mamies de l'illgalit  ::aie::

----------


## unknow0

> C'est sur, mais il y a une diffrence entre utiliser ses fichiers temporaires ou un site comme keepvid, voire mme utiliser wireshark pour sniffer les trames.


Il y a dj une diffrence entre utiliser wireshark et un fichier temporaire.




> Et un simple clique droit.
> Enregistrer une "vido sous"  c'est  la porte de tout le monde et sans mme se dire que c'est illgal.


c'est vrai mais le navigateur n'est pas non plus oblig de le proposer ..
je pense (j'espre) que c'est quand mme prvu dans les balises video/musique




> D'aillieurs, pourquoi a serait illgal si le navigateur propose l'option ?


C'est vrai a! Pourquoi a serait illgal de copier-coller un fichier de son ordi!

----------


## ferber

> c'est vrai mais le navigateur n'est pas non plus oblig de le proposer ..
> je pense (j'espre) que c'est quand mme prvu dans les balises video/musique


A premire vue c'est pas le cas : 
http://dev.w3.org/html5/spec/Overview.html#video

Sur youtube ils mettent un calque invisible sur la vido pour ne pas avoir le menu contextuel de la vido..... ::lol::  :8O: 
Il y pas dire le html5 a ouvre de nouveaux horizons  ::lol:: 
A ce niveau ce n'est plus de l'ouverture...  comment dire sans tre trop crue... Je vous laisse deviner.

En mme temps, c'est le genre de possibilit qui va  coup sr dmocratiser le html5. Du coup c'est peut-tre tout simplement stratgique. Volontairement laisser piller leur vidos pour pousser les utilisateurs  avoir des navigateurs supportant le html5.

----------


## trenton

> Volontairement laisser piller leur vidos pour pousser les utilisateurs  avoir des navigateurs supportant le html5.


Piller ? Tu veux dire comme ces journaux qui se laissent piller en crivant dans une langue que (presque) tout le monde sait lire et recopier: le franais ?

Ne me dites pas qu'il y a des gens qui font a...

----------


## ferber

> Piller ? Tu veux dire comme ces journaux qui se laissent piller en crivant dans une langue que (presque) tout le monde sait lire et recopier: le franais ?
> 
> Ne me dites pas qu'il y a des gens qui font a...


Oui voila, a reprend bien l'ide.   ::mouarf:: 
C'est le progrs. Comme ces journaux dont la qualit et les quipes diminuent d'anne en anne.
C'est marrant de voir comment le travail de certains peut aider  dtruire le secteur d'activit des autres.

----------


## Invit

C'est tentant de prsenter cette histoire comme une guerre Apple/Adobe comme au bon vieux temps du mac vs. pc.

Pourtant, je crois que les problmes techniques de flash sont bien rels. Flash a d'immenses qualits mais... aprs un rgne de presque 10 ans, il n'est simplement plus  la hauteur de l'enjeu et de ses comptiteurs.

La base installe Flash player est quasiment de 100% des machines clientes   BRAVO MAIS

Adobe a-t-il vraiment engag les moyens pour tenir ce rang  combien enviable ?
A-t-il mis les milliers de dveloppeurs ncssaires pour refondre son moteur de rendu  la lumire de SSE, ATI, NVidia, ARM, TI, ...  ?
Ce qui supposerait de mettre aussi beaucoup de monde au tests et au dbug.

 JE PENSE QU'IL N'EN A RIEN FAIT  !!!

Adobe a gr le projet Flash comme un "vulgaire" software grand public. Avec des compilations conditionnelles un peu partout et des rustines grossires pour maintenir son player  niveau.

Je ne crois pas qu'il s'agisse d'une querelle d'diteurs mais bien d'un problme de qualit !    Le problme avec vous c'est que vous jouez les politiciens et que les questions de qualit tournent souvent  un dbat de got et de couleurs.  

Il s'avre que ni Director, ni Flash n'ont fait l'objet d'investissement suffisant pour rester N1 mondial des rustines HTML.

Les routines de rendu n'ont pas t optimises comme elles l'auraient d mais Adobe a dit comme tout le monde "vue la puissance des CPU , on va simplement recompiler l'existant".  Et on se retrouve avec un kernel vieux de 15ans.  Or, il aurait d optimiser son moteur pour tenir compte des nouveauts matrielles et il ne l'a pas fait !!

----------


## ferber

> C'est tentant de prsenter cette histoire comme une guerre Apple/Adobe comme au bon vieux temps du mac vs. pc.
> 
> Pourtant, je crois que les problmes techniques de flash sont bien rels. Flash a d'immenses qualits mais... aprs un rgne de presque 10 ans
> Aujourd'hui , tous les navigateurs font de mme !
> 
> Flash player fait jeu gal avec le w3c en terme de base installe !  BRAVO
> 
> Adobe a-t-il vraiment engag les moyens pour tenir ce rang  combien enviable ?
> A-t-il mis les milliers de dveloppeurs ncssaires pour refondre son moteur de rendu  la lumire de SSE, ATI, NVidia , ...  ?
> ...


Dites donc, vous avez l'air bien au courant de leur faons de travailler, vous bossez chez eux ? Vous avez mis la main sur les sources du flash player ? Si vous avez les sources n'hsitez pas a les modifier pour faire un super flash player.

----------


## Invit

> Dites donc, vous avez l'air bien au courant de leur faons de travailler, vous bossez chez eux ? Vous avez mis la main sur les sources du flash player ? Si vous avez les sources n'hsitez pas a les modifier pour faire un super flash player.


OK tu es intelligent.
Tu as surement pass beaucoup de ton temps sur Flash et je suis dsol de sa chute.

Mais peux-tu vraiment imaginer que Flash allait rester ce qu'il est ?
Lui d'un ct et l'ensemble de l'industrie du logiciel de l'autre (w3c notamment) ?

Si je sais encore lire, IE se casse la figure en ce moment, Firefox est quasiment moribond. Plus proche de toi, les dveloppeurs vbs sont au chomedu, comme ceux du Pascal, du C Borland, MFC, VB6...   Tous ces gens ont d se mettre  jour car ils n'avaient pas le choix.  

 Aujourd'hui un logiciel controvers est en train de passer de No1  la trappe mais cela devrait prendre des annes et il y aura un tas de logiciels passerelles pour passer de Flash  ...autre chose.    

Apple, Microsoft, Opera n'ont pas souhait laisser 100% de ce march  un Adobe qui n'a pas suffisamment investi pour faire face  cette meute et tu n'y peux rien, moi non plus, mme Steve Jobs ne peut plus revenir en arrire !  Fais-toi une raison et fais migrer ton code ActionScript vers AJAX mec. Tu n'as pas le choix point barre.
Inutile d'allumer le feu sur les forums en traitant l'actionnaire de Walt Disney et de NBC d'imbcile...    il ne t'entend pas

----------


## kuranes

> Si je sais encore lire, IE se casse la figure en ce moment, Firefox est quasiment moribond. Plus proche de toi, les dveloppeurs vbs sont au chomedu, comme ceux du Pascal, du C Borland, MFC, VB6...   Tous ces gens on d se mettre  jour car ils n'avaient pas le choix.  
> 
> Aujourd'hui un logiciel controvers est en train de passer de No1  la trappe mais cela devrait prendre des annes et il y aura un tas de logiciels passerelles pour passer de Flash  ...autre chose.


Lol !
IE se casse la figure en ce moment, FF est moribond... Qui monte ? Chrome, de google.

Et qui a dcid de travailler main dans la main avec flash ? Google, qui intgre flash en natif.  ::D: 

http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/56...me-sandbox.htm

Merci d'avoir particip  la discussion, c'tait super  ::ccool::

----------


## Invit

> Lol !
> IE se casse la figure en ce moment, Firefox est moribond... Qui monte ? Chrome, de google.
> 
> Et qui a dcid de travailler main dans la main avec flash ? Google, qui intgre flash en natif. 
> 
> http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/56...me-sandbox.htm
> 
> Merci d'avoir particip  la discussion, c'tait super


Tu as d mal lire :
Chrome 6 n'intgre PAS Flash car ils n'taient pas prts, c'tait juste une annonce , un soutien moral quoi. Merci Google qui s'en fiche perdument, car il ne fait pas de software concurrent (et c'est bien le seul)

Au final, pas de Flash en natif et Html 5 trs amlior par rapport la la v4 

Essaye de te tenir au courant

----------


## ferber

> Tu as d mal lire :
> Chrome 6 n'intgre PAS Flash car ils n'taient pas prts, c'tait juste une annonce , un soutien moral quoi. Merci Google qui s'en fiche perdument car il ne fait pas de software concurrent (et c'est bien le seul)
> 
> Au final, pas de Flash en natif et Html 5 trs amlior par rapport la la v4 
> 
> Essaye de te tenir au courant


Vous avez un lien  vers la source de cette l'information ?

----------


## kuranes

> Tu as d mal lire :
> Chrome 6 n'intgre PAS Flash car ils n'taient pas prts, c'tait juste une annonce , un soutien moral quoi. Merci Google qui s'en fiche perdument car il ne fait pas de software concurrent (et c'est bien le seul)
> 
> Au final, pas de Flash en natif et Html 5 trs amlior par rapport la la v4 
> 
> Essaye de te tenir au courant


MMM... Mon lien parle de Chrome 5 et non Chrome 6, mais passons  :;): 

Ici :
http://www.developpez.net/forums/d83...l/#post5236442
on apprend que flash sera effectivement intgr en natif.

Mais je suis d'accord avec ferber, j'aimerais voir votre source contenant l'information comme quoi flash ne serait pas intgr dans chrome...

----------


## ferber

> MMM... Mon lien parle de Chrome 5 et non Chrome 6, mais passons 
> 
> Ici :
> http://www.developpez.net/forums/d83...l/#post5236442
> on apprend que flash sera effectivement intgr en natif.
> 
> Mais je suis d'accord avec ferber, j'aimerais voir votre source contenant l'information comme quoi flash ne serait pas intgr dans chrome...


En effet la news concerne chrome 5.  Pour plus d'information voila un lien vers le blog de chrome 
http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/201...-released.html



> An important missing feature is the built-in Flash plug-in, which will be added in a future update, when Adobe launches Flash 10.1.

----------


## Invit

> En effet la news concerne chrome 5.  Pour plus d'information voila un lien vers le blog de chrome 
> http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/201...-released.html


Merci Ferber, je ne trouvais plus la page. Ils attendent la v10. 

Chrome vient aussi avec un bloqueur de Flash qu'on peut lancer au coup par coup.
Mais Chrome continuera  accepter du flash ce qui est impossible chez Apple. SJ n'a pas fait dans la dentelle certes. Mais a vaut le coup de rflchir  ses raisons. Je ne pense pas qu'Apple ait eu tellement envie d'crire un silverlight bis.  Je crois qu'ils n'ont vraiment pas le choix.  

J'ai lu aussi qu'Androd devenait instable avec Flash.  Sans doute Adobe a-t-il dj lanc de grandes manoeuvres pour que la v10 corrige les problmes les plus urgents.   Mais je crains que ce ne soit trop tard pour Apple.

Maintenant, quand je repense  toutes les innovations Apple depuis le mcIntosh original,  je comprends qu'il soit ultra-sensible au rendu des animations graphiques, bien plus que tous les autres : Flash occupe une place insupportable pour Apple. Pour les autres , ce n'est qu'un plugin de plus...

----------


## ferber

> Merci Ferber, je ne trouvais plus la page. Ils attendent la v10. 
> 
> Chrome vient aussi avec un bloqueur de Flash qu'on peut lancer au coup par coup.
> Mais Chrome continuera  accepter du flash ce qui est impossible chez Apple. SJ n'a pas fait dans la dentelle certes. Mais a vaut le coup de rflchir  ses raisons. Je ne pense pas qu'Apple ait eu tellement envie d'crire un silverlight bis.  Je crois qu'ils n'ont vraiment pas le choix.  
> 
> J'ai lu aussi qu'Androd devenait instable avec Flash.  Sans doute Adobe a-t-il dj lanc de grandes manoeuvres pour que la v10 corrige les problmes les plus urgents.   Mais je crains que ce ne soit trop tard pour Apple.
> 
> Maintenant, quand je repense  toutes les innovations Apple depuis le mcIntosh original,  je comprends qu'il soit ultra-sensible au rendu des animations graphiques, bien plus que tous les autres : Flash occupe une place insupportable pour Apple. Pour les autres , ce n'est qu'un plugin de plus...


Appel critique flash mais il n'ont pas fait mieux.
il ne me semble pas qu'ils aient sortis un logiciel permettant de crer simplement des animations. 
Ils verrouilles leur march.
Ils laissent html5 avancer lentement et donne une image "ouverte" sauf que le html5 n'arrive pas  la cheville de flash. Et ils le savent bien. Html 5 n'est pas dangereux pour leur finance. Et ils en jouent.

Le bloqueur de flash est un outil, comme le serra le bloquer de vido html5.
Le vraie problme d'adobe est les dveloppeurs qui utilises ces produits. 
Flash est simple, faire du flash est simple. Mais trs peu de personne prenne en compte qu'il ne faut pas faire n'importe quoi.
Il faut savoir grer la mmoire.
http://help.adobe.com/en_US/as3/mobile/index.html
Mais ce n'est pas une obligation. Et du coup on se retrouve avec un paquet d'animations infernal pour les cpu. Mais si flash disparait ces pseudos devs passeront au html 5.

Donc oui : pouvoir bloquer les animations flash mal faite est une bonne chose a vaudra dans quelques annes aussi pour le html5.

La dernire version du flash player arrive.
On peut en allant a l'adresse suivante suivre a progression  :
https://bugs.adobe.com/jira/browse/FP

Ce nouveau player tiendra t' il ces promesses ?

Je ne sais pas, mais il ferra quand mme plus que le html5.
Flash  encore de nombreux jour devant lui. Comme les correcteurs d'orthographe.

----------


## Invit

D'aprs ce que je comprends, la diffrence "qui fait mal" entre flash et html 5, c'est que flash compile ses swf alors que le code javascript est accessible cot client. Le seul moyen de protger son code js est l'obfuscation. (existe-t-il en flash un dcompilateur comme sur dotnet?)

Le mme choc est arriv aux developpeurs vb6 (+ de 55% des dveloppeurs mondiaux en 96) lorqu'ils n'ont eu que vba pour continuer  coder dans ce language : le code est accessible.

Vu  comment l'affaire s'est goupille et le succs d'Apple (1re capitalisation mondiale devant soft), Apple craint qu'une plateforme de dveloppement comme flash discrdite ses plateformes hardware, soit en ralentissant les machines, soit en tirant sur les ressources et la batterie. Apple accepte le w3c qui ne risque pas de partir en croisade contre lui et ne produira jamais que des applis aux perfs infrieures aux code natif (c'est la cas sur toutes les plateformes)

Exactement comme Google et son native client (rechercher native client) , apple limite les systmes de dveloppement au code natif (compil optimis avec ses librairies) ,   et bloque les scripts prcompils avec des librairies qu'il ne contrle pas.   

Ajouter  cela une embrouille entre ses exigences et les quipes Adobe qui ont d se montrer un peu mprisantes (Adobe a sous estim le problme) et vous obtenez un "coup de sang" comme celui de SJ.

----------


## ferber

> D'aprs ce que je comprends, la diffrence "qui fait mal" entre flash et html 5, c'est que flash compile ses swf alors que le code javascript est accessible cot client. Le seul moyen de protger son code js est l'obfuscation. (existe-t-il en flash un dcompilateur comme sur dotnet?)


Alors oui il existe des dcompileurs.
Mais bon pour le format swf. il ne faut pas le considrer comme un tour cens protger le sains code. Il faut voir le swf comme un format qui a t prvu pour stocker des formes vectoriels, des sons, des images, des vidos, et du code. Les informations ne sont pas protges. Elles sont juste stockes.
Il ne faut pas le voir comme un "sale binaire" tentant de cacher ce qu'il fait, mais comme un format prvu  la base pour stoker des animations lgres en vectoriel et des petit script. 
Ce format a volu au fil du temps, pour stocker diffrentes informations supplmentaire, mais il faut garder en tte que c'est un format de stokage, pas un format de protection.

Ensuite ce format donne la possibilit de stocker du code Action Script, je ne parlerais ici que de l'action script 3.
Le code action script 3 n'est pas intgr dans le swf.
Ce qui intgr c'est du byte code ABC.
exemple : 



> function theTEst(){
> var a:String="Test";
> trace("Test");
> }


voici la vue binaire du code abc  



> 00000000  10 00 2e 00 01 01 01 0e  00 06 4f 62 6a 65 63 74  |..........Object|
> 00000010  05 41 72 72 61 79 06 52  65 67 45 78 70 04 74 65  |.Array.RegExp.te|
> 00000020  73 74 10 3c 23 69 6e 74  65 72 6e 61 6c 20 74 65  |st.<#internal te|
> 00000030  73 74 3e 08 69 6e 74 65  72 6e 61 6c 09 4e 61 6d  |st>.internal.Nam|
> 00000040  65 73 70 61 63 65 06 70  75 62 6c 69 63 07 74 68  |espace.public.th|
> 00000050  65 54 45 73 74 06 53 74  72 69 6e 67 04 54 65 73  |eTEst.String.Tes|
> 00000060  74 05 74 72 61 63 65 04  16 01 17 06 08 01 02 03  |t.trace.........|
> 00000070  03 02 02 0a 07 01 02 07  01 03 07 01 04 07 02 07  |................|
> 00000080  07 03 08 07 02 09 07 03  0a 07 01 0b 09 0d 01 02  |................|
> ...


qui quivaut a



> 000000  10 00 2e 00  // ABC MAGIC. Version=46.16
> 000004  01  // Pool of 0 int
> 000005  01  // Pool of 0 uint
> 000006  01  // Pool of 0 Number
> 000007  0e  // Pool of 13 String
> 000008  00  // String[1] = ""
> 000009  06 4f 62 6a 65 63 74  // String[2] = "Object"
> 000010  05 41 72 72 61 79  // String[3] = "Array"
> 000016  06 52 65 67 45 78 70  // String[4] = "RegExp"
> ...


donc le code n'est pas protg. Il est juste prmach pour l'interprteur a savoir le flash player. Forcement a le rend plus dure  lire. Mais ce n'est pas le but. Le but est d'avoir un byte code qui est plus rapide a interprt comme en c# et en java.
Pour ceux qui veulent s'amuser :
http://eval.hurlant.com/demo/#app=da...electedIndex=1

ActionScript Virtual Machine 2 (AVM2) Overview
note : http://www.adobe.com/devnet/actionsc...m2overview.pdf




> Le mme choc est arriv aux dveloppeurs vb6 (+ de 55% des dveloppeurs mondiaux en 96) lorqu'ils n'ont eu que vba pour continuer  coder dans ce langage : le code est accessible.
> 
> Vu  comment l'affaire s'est goupille et le succs d'Apple (1re capitalisation mondiale devant soft), Apple craint qu'une plateforme de dev comme flash discrdite ses plateformes hardware, soit en ralentissant les machines, soit en tirant sur les ressources et la batterie. Apple accepte le w3c qui ne risque pas de partir en croisade contre lui et ne produira jamais que des applis aux perfs infrieures aux code natif (c'est la cas sur toutes les plateformes)


Pour l'iphone les applications devaient tre transformes en code natif.
Comme le fait http://developer.openplug.com/ 



> ELIPS Studio 3 is based on a native runtime. It will automatically generate, optimize and package your Flex applications as native code for industry-leading platforms, including iPhone, Windows Mobile, Symbian, Android, etc. One code base for all platforms... and unforeseen performances!


donc c'tait bien du code natif qui tait gnr.
Ce qui est marrant c'est que Google  l'inverse d'Apple ne craint pas l'arrive du flash. Et s'apprte aussi a lanc google tv.




> Exactement comme Google et son native client (rechercher native client) , apple limite les systmes de dveloppement au code natif (compil optimis avec ses librairies) ,   et bloque les scripts prcompils avec des librairies qu'il ne contrle pas.   
> 
> Ajouter  cela une embrouille entre ses exigences et les quipes Adobe qui ont d se montrer un peu mprisantes (Adobe a sous estim le problme) et vous obtenez un "coup de sang" comme celui de SJ.


Oui ce n'est qu'une histoire de contrle.
Androde tourne avec java, et c'est top. 
Mais Java sur un iPhone a serait le mal ? Comme silverlight et flash ?
Et puis il faut un mac aussi pour dvelopper, forcement : un pc c'est mal.
Franchement.... faut pas pousser. Les arguments d'Apple sont tout sauf crdibles.

----------


## Ceylo

Personnellement, crdible, pas crdible, je m'en fous.

D'un point de vue consommateur..
Je veux un truc qui fait exactement ce que je veux, je ne veux pas avoir  me prendre la tte, et je veux pas avoir de mauvaises surprises (dont des performances dgrades).

Donc aprs est-ce qu'il y a moyen d'arriver  un excellent rsultat aussi bien avec Flash qu'avec HTML 5. Je ne sais pas. Sur Mac OS X le support de Flash est vraiment moisi (du point de vue consommateur). Maintenant est-ce que le rendu d'animations avec HTML 5 l'est autant.. ? Les quelques tests d'animations HTML5/JS n'taient pas super concluants (aussi pas mal de consommation avec la dernire version de Safari). Il y a encore du boulot  ce niveau donc...

Par contre, quant  utiliser HTML5 pour les vidos plutt que Flash,  mon avis il y a un rel gain. Je dis a parce que les vidos sur le site d'Apple par exemple, tu peux les regarder sans que a te bouffe presque rien sur le CPU. Tandis que les vidos avec Flash j'ai intrt  augmenter le ventilo si je veux pas faire rotir mes cuisses avec le portable (non non je vous assure j'ai d'autres moyens de me nourrir ^^). Maintenant est-ce que le gain est aussi significatif sur les autres plateformes ? Je ne sais pas ( vous de me dire ^^). Mais en tout cas une chose est sre sur Mac OS X, Flash est largement  la traine par rapport aux autres outils de rendu vido, donc je comprends qu'Apple veuille s'en dbarrasser pour un matriel d'autant plus sensible  la dure de vie de la batterie (je dis pas qu'il faut se priver de tout, mais utiliser Flash lorsque la balise vido fait bien mieux le travail, c'est du pur gchis).

----------


## ferber

> Personnellement, crdible, pas crdible, je m'en fous.
> 
> D'un point de vue consommateur..
> Je veux un truc qui fait exactement ce que je veux, je ne veux pas avoir  me prendre la tte, et je ne veux pas avoir de mauvaises surprises (dont des performances dgrades).
> 
> Donc aprs est-ce qu'il y a moyen d'arriver  un excellent rsultat aussi bien avec Flash qu'avec HTML 5. Je sais pas. Sur Mac OS X le support de Flash est vraiment moisi (du point de vue consommateur). Maintenant est-ce que le rendu d'animations avec HTML 5 l'est autant.. ? Les quelques tests d'animations HTML5/JS taient pas super concluants (aussi pas mal de consommation avec la dernire version de Safari). Il y a encore du boulot  ce niveau donc...
> 
> Par contre, quant  utiliser HTML5 pour les vidos plutt que Flash,  mon avis il y a un rel gain. Je dis a parce que les vidos sur le site d'Apple par exemple, tu peux les regarder sans que a te bouffe presque rien sur le CPU. Tandis que les vidos avec Flash j'ai intrt  augmenter le ventilo si je veux pas faire rotir mes cuisses avec le portable (non non je vous assure j'ai d'autres moyens de me nourrir ^^). Maintenant est-ce que le gain est aussi significatif sur les autres plateformes ? Je ne sais pas ( vous de me dire ^^). Mais en tout cas une chose est sre sur Mac OS X, Flash est largement  la traine par rapport aux autres outils de rendu vido, donc je comprends qu'Apple veuille s'en dbarrasser pour un matriel d'autant plus sensible  la dure de vie de la batterie (je dis pas qu'il faut se priver de tout, mais utiliser Flash lorsque la balise vido fait bien mieux le travail, c'est du pur gchis).


hum vous avez testez la preview release de "gala" du flash player 10.1 ?



> Flash Player preview release, code-named Gala, which introduces support for H.264 video hardware decoding on Mac OS X 10.6.3, the most recent release of Mac OS X Snow Leopard. Gala allows developers to preview Flash Player with hardware acceleration of H.264 video on supported Mac computers equipped with the following GPUs: NVIDIA GeForce 9400M, GeForce 320M or GeForce GT 330M.


http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/gala/

----------


## Ceylo

> Gala allows developers to preview Flash Player with hardware acceleration of H.264 video *on supported Mac computers equipped with the following GPUs: NVIDIA GeForce 9400M, GeForce 320M or GeForce GT 330M.*


Nan j'ai pas test. J'ai mme pas besoin de tester en fait. Bizarrement sur certains site j'ai pas besoin d'avoir une NVidia GeForce GT 330M pour regarder une vido dans de bonnes conditions...

----------


## ferber

> Nan je n'ai pas test. J'ai mme pas besoin de tester en fait. Bizarrement sur certains site j'ai pas besoin d'avoir une NVidia GeForce GT 330M pour regarder une vido dans de bonnes conditions...


C'est sur a motive pas. Et aprs avoir parcourus quelques liens on peut voir qu'Adobe fasse des efforts.
https://bugs.adobe.com/jira/browse/FP-890
http://blog.kaourantin.net/?p=89
Mme s'il semblerait que la version mac soit temporairement mise de cot aux profits de flash pour les mobiles.
cf : http://overooped.com/post/513203723/...ra-bug-tracker 
Esprons qu'ils s'impliquent plus sur le payer mac dans le futur.

----------


## Ceylo

C'est pas non plus comme si le "on va corriger a" ne durait pas depuis plusieurs annes.

----------


## Invit

> Oui ce n'est qu'une histoire de controle.
> Androide tourne avec java, et c'est top. 
> Mais java sur un iphone ca serrait le mal ? Comme silverlight et flash ?
> Et puis il faut un mac aussi pour dvelopper, forcement : un pc c'est mal.
> Franchement.... faut pas pousser. Les arguments d'apple sont tous sauf crdible.


Java et silverlight ont une architecture voisine. Ils sont rapides mais moins que le C. C'est marrant de voir que les pointeurs qui ont t fustigs dans le C lui donnent aujourd'hui un avantage dcisif sur des machines destines au plus grand nombre.

Si j'tais Apple et que je produisais des millions de petits systmes embarqus, j'aurais exactement le mme raisonnement que SJ :
Les languages  VM facilitent la programmation au dtriment de la performance. Pourtant, aucun grand logiciel bureautique n'est crit en java ni en dotNet ! Je vais peut tre me faire massacrer de dire a mais ce ne sont que des super-VB's...  Le  C produit du code-machine et autorise une gestion mmoire autrement subtile et rapide quoique plus contraignante. 

Au final , une machine programme en C est aussi rapide qu'une autre dont le cpu est deux fois plus muscl mais programme en Java, AS ou dotNet 

Apple a choisi la premire solution et je comprends son calcul. Le cycle machine est plus cher sur un embarqu que sur un desktop.

Mais au fait, pourquoi toutes les annonces de boulot cherchent des ings C++ en ce moment ?   C'est juste une explosion de l'embarqu au dtriment des pc bureau ?   Je pense que oui...

Flash a une autre histoire et une autre origine. On ne peut le comparer  rien. Quoique ...

N'tait-ce pas Apple, alors command par Jean Louis Gasse, qui avait lanc une croisade anti-Adobe et dcid d'une alliance avec soft pour dvelopper True Type au dtriment de Postscript parce qu'Adobe le vendait trop cher ???    

C'est trange comme l'histoire se rpte....

----------


## ferber

C'est sur le C c'est top...
Mais les coups de dveloppement ne sont pas les mmes. Et sil rpondait  tous les besoins, java, silverlight, flash et le html etc n'existeraient pas, on coderait tous en C.
Et vous pouvez le faire si vous voulez, rien ne vous en empche.
Bien que je ne sois pas convaincue de l'utilit de coder un site html en C avec native client. Ou de faire l'quivalent d'un .bat pour lancer une appli en C, ou de code un casse brique en C.
Mais bon chacun sa vision du bien.
(En parlant de C, NativeClient a fait un joli flop, pourtant les possibilits sont normes).
A plus ou moins long terme, une plateforme comme androde aura bien plus d'application, car les coups de dveloppement sont bien plus bas. 
Il y aura du bon et du mauvais, et mme du flash.
Le souci c'est que sur androde pas d'application entire en c.
La base doit tre en java.
Sur windows phone 7 pas de dveloppement en C.
Alors oui le C c'est bien.
Mais faire un casse brique en C alors qu'on peut le faire en flash.
C'est ridicule. 
Sauf chez Apple. 
Plein d'applications iPhone ont t cres, avec un beau niveau de portabilit. 
a aura permis  SJ de vendre des macs. 
Mais si tous les gentils dveloppeurs code avec ce "speudo C"  sur ce truck qu'on appelle l'iPhone : c'est avant tout, car ils n'ont pas le choix. ( bien que certains dveloppeurs soient convaincus qu'ils ont le choix et que SJ a raison de les brider pour lutter contre la mort prmatur des batteries ).
Bref S.Joob a totalement raison d'avoir pos le tube de vaseline sur la table.
Si a plait  ces clients : pourquoi devrait-il s'en priver ? Aucune raison. 
D'ailleurs, on le voit, il ne s'en prive pas. Mieux que a ces clients on l'impression d'tre des privilgis. Ce mec est fort trs fort. 

Maintenant il n'y a pas que les iPhone, androde arrive avec flash et en fin d'anne on devrait avoir droit  google tv avec flash.
Avec un peu de chance le player 10.1 sera l pendant l't c'est top a aussi. Plein de bonnes choses pour le futur.

Pour finir je dirais une chose : le C c'est top, mais a ne vaut pas un bon cassoulet. Sur ce bonne nuit.

----------


## trenton

> ...


Il y a aussi une chose que beaucoup de gens ne comprennent pas, c'est comment il est pratique pour l'utilisateur d'avoir un environnement cohrent, avec des logiciels qui se ressemblent, qui fonctionnent pareil, qui ragissent de la mme manire. a aide a aller plus vite, plutt que de devoir apprendre comment fonctionne chaque application. C'est sans doute aussi une raison au choix d'Apple, et une trs bonne raison. Ils savent que l'exprience utilisateur ne sera pas la mme si tout est cohrent.

----------


## Invit

Oui pour un casse brique, n'importe quel langage convient. Casse brique date de l'poque ou les procs tournaient  800 khz. Mais pour une simulation de voiture  la 1re personne, ou un zoom intelligent + un scroll, il faut recalculer tout l'cran  chaque retour de trame. Et l, la diffrence est terrible entre c# et c(++). D'ailleurs, C# a un mode non-manag pour a, mais il n'aura jamais le segment donn du C qui reste donc le + vloce.

Pourtant, il faut dire aussi que la portabilit entre tous ces langages est assez bonne. js et as ont beaucoup de grammaire commune avec le C(++). 
Le reste n'est qu'une question de librairie et de ... premier make

Si une boite vous proposait de porter votre code en objective c avec de bons outils, des librairies et un gars pour expliquer tout a, ce serait chouette non ?

Finalement, si l'apprentissage et la mise en place du sdk taient moins lourds, je suis sr que vous seriez enthousiastes  l'ide de traiter un cran de pixels en 2 ou 3 ms

Le fait que flash ait un bon rendu anti-alias peut trs bien tre remplac par une bonne librairie. Reste  mettre tout a en place et je comprends que a fasse rflchir

----------


## Invit

Avez vous vu cette page : http://www.developpez.net/forums/d91...rez-cet-outil/
C/C++ 
Fast & Easy to Learn 
Sample Code 
Documentation 
iPhone Simulator 
Test on Your Device 
App Store Distribution

----------


## ferber

> Il y a aussi une chose que beaucoup de gens ne comprennent pas, c'est comment il est pratique pour l'utilisateur d'avoir un environnement cohrent, avec des logiciels qui se ressemblent, qui fonctionnent pareil, qui ragissent de la mme manire. a aide  aller plus vite, plutt que de devoir apprendre comment fonctionne chaque application. C'est sans doute aussi une raison au choix d'Apple, et une trs bonne raison. Ils savent que l'exprience utilisateur ne sera pas la mme si tout est cohrent.


Hum, sans vouloir replonger dans le troll. J'oserais dire que l'on pourrait parfaitement remplacer le mot Apple par Adobe, a ferait une belle comparaison de la suite Adobe et particulirement de flash par rapport a html+js+css.

----------


## trenton

> Hum, sans vouloir replonger dans le troll. J'oserais dire que l'on pourrait parfaitement remplacer le mot Apple par Adobe, a ferait une belle comparaison de la suite Adobe et particulirement de flash par rapport a html+js+css.


Je crois que l'on parle pas de la mme chose. Pour moi HTML est aussi mauvais que flash si c'est pour faire une application (mais le HTML ne sert pas  a !). M'enfin, je pense que quelqu'un qui n'a jamais utilis un environnement cohrent ne peut pas comprendre...

----------


## bioinfornatics

Ce sujet est bien rigolo, ds qu'une personne parle de politique par MS ou autre on crie au troll alors que ce topic c'est presque 13 pages de troll sur Apple !!!
Je naime pas les licences Apple car elles sont super fermes, je suis pas fan d'Aplle, mais quand mme faut arrter, c'est l'hpital qui se fou de la charit!
Le vrai dbat est plutt sur le sujet Flash - HTML 5
et pour ma part je suis bien d'accord Flash est une technologie utilise  outrance qui dpasse son cadre originel (petite animation pub etc) oui on peut faire plus mais a quelle cot ???
Les proc montent vite en puissance avec du Flash => gaspillage d'nergie alors oui il existe des solutions plus conomique pour les proc (plus verte par la mme occasion) ==> HTML5+javascript+SVG
tout le monde c'est faire du html les nouveauts par html5 sont pas compliqu a port dans votre code , le javascript si on connait pas c'est largement document et pour terminer le SVG puissant, lger (seul inconvnient faut connaitre le XML et savoir utiliser Inckscape (ou autre))
Il faut le rappeler que Apple ne ferme pas toute leur techno :
- webkit par exemple est ouvert est utilis dans Safari, Chrome (d'o a rapidit), epiphany, konqueror
- cups MacOs et Linux

histoire de recentrer sur le sujet

----------


## kromartien

> Je crois que l'on parle pas de la mme chose. Pour moi HTML est aussi mauvais que flash si c'est pour faire une application (mais le HTML ne sert pas  a !). M'enfin, je pense que quelqu'un qui n'a jamais utilis un environnement cohrent ne peut pas comprendre...


Je ne vois pas pourquoi avoir des frameworks de dveloppement pour des applications valides du point du vue du W3C, c'est pas bien.

Je pense que la seconde alternative est meilleure  cause des formats ouverts. Si le web tait rcrit totalement en js / html, je pense que la vie serait  meilleure pour les utilisateurs. Plus d'efforts seraient fait sur la cration de VM javascript efficaces, et on a bien vu que le rsultat peut tre quivalent voir suprieur  des applications en Flash proprio. Ici un exemple de mon jeu prfr pour corroborer mes dire : [http://www.elizium.nu/scripts/lemmings/]

Adobe a une stratgie commerciale bien tablie, qui est de sduire les dveloppeurs par des outils spcifiques, mais malheureusement ferms. Ce qui est ferm ne va pas dans le sens de l'usabilit sur le web, qui fonctionne avant tout avec des formats ouverts, mme si la guguerre des browsers s'est dplace vers les lecteurs vido. HTML 5 vient rpondre  une demande, assez tardivement, et c'est normal que des outils proprio viennent rpondre  cette demande si des spcifications claires ne sont pas donnes pour la prsence de vido sur internet. C'est vrai que les enjeux de la vido sur le web sont important.

Maintenant que Apple refuse de mettre flash dans ses iMachins, moi, a ne me gne pas. J'utilise Linux, le jour o je pourrai me dbarasser de mon flash plugin parce que mme les botes qui font du proprio refusent de l'incorporer dans leur produit, je serai content. a ne veut pas dire pour autant que je pense que Apple est une entreprise qui uvre pour le bien de l'humanit, ni que j'achterai un de leurs produits un jour.

Je me demande quand viendra le temps de la vido confrence  travers le browser web, j'aimerai bien une application qui peut faire du p2p pour la vido sur le net. a serait rvolutionnaire.

----------


## stardeath

> ...





> ...


bizarrement moi c'est le jour o je pourrai me dbarrasser de html+js que j'attends avec impatience.
c'est bien joli de dire que html+js c'est facile, c'est gratuit, y a plein de doc, c'est puissant, mais visiblement pas tant que a, vu que flash s'est rpandu en masse.

le constat est l, html+js a n'intresse pas des masses, moi le premier.

----------


## pseudocode

> bizarrement moi c'est le jour o je pourrai me dbarrasser de html+js que j'attends avec impatience.
> c'est bien joli de dire que html+js c'est facile, c'est gratuit, y a plein de doc, c'est puissant, mais visiblement pas tant que a, vu que flash s'est rpandu en masse.
> 
> le constat est l, html+js a n'intresse pas des masses, moi le premier.


Moi, ce que j'aimerai, c'est qu'on arrte de considrer le browser web comme une "machine virtuelle" executant des applis. A force de voir l'orientation prise par les browser (copmilation JIT, API Js avances, multimdia, socket, ...), je finis par croire que c'est ce qu'ils veulent faire.

Or les specs du w3c sur HTML ne sont pas du tout faites pour dcrire un environnement d'execution du style JVM, CLR, ... Ou alors, il faut revoir les specs pour en faire une vraie VM standardise.

----------


## bioinfornatics

> le constat est l, html+js a n'intresse pas des masses, moi le premier.


Car les masses ont un prjug sur le html, savent plus coder avec et ne regarde pas ce que l'on peut faire avec du html5. Dans tous les cas j'en conviens html+js+SVG a demande du temps et surtout des gens comptent car besoins de connaitre plusiuers techno de base! Mais le flash est une technologie inadapter au concept du web,  a neutralit, l'accs au contenu par tout le monde sans avoir besoins de signer je ne sais quel contrat lectronique lors de l'installation de flash. Pour moi le web c'est de l'open Source only.

----------


## stardeath

> Car les masses ont un prjug sur le html, savent plus coder avec et ne regarde pas ce que l'on peut faire avec du html5. Dans tous les cas j'en conviens html+js+SVG a demande du temps et surtout des gens comptent car besoins de connaitre plusiuers techno de base! Mais le flash est une technologie inadapte au concept du web,  a neutralit, l'accs au contenu par tout le monde sans avoir besoins de signer je ne sais quel contrat lectronique lors de l'installation de flash. Pour moi le web c'est de l'open Source only


3 technos, c'est sur que a facilite bien les choses, et en face on a flash, le choix pour beaucoup a t vite fait.

et c'est pas pour me rpter, la neutralit du web a t fichue  la porte le jour o le w3c a donn le choix du codec vido dont l'un demande des royalties.

----------


## bioinfornatics

@stardeath, j'ai jamais dit que 3 techno c'tait simple j'ai mme dit le contraire !!
Pour le codec video le v8 va prendre la place et il est open alors la neutralit du web est toujours la. Mais bon toi qui utilisent flash tu prouve par tes actes ==> pas graves si on marche sur la neutralit et c'est bien dommage

----------


## psychadelic

Jaimerai bien comprendre, Flash cest sacr ?

Au passage, @stardeath, sans HTML, tu la mets comment sur internet ton  appli  Flash ?

Dans le fond je trouve a plutt dprimant que  Les grands groupes mdias ne veulent pas de l'alternative d'Apple au Flash , Ils proposent quoi  la place ? Ils vont financer la R&D chez Apple pour des tablettes qui consommeront moins avec du Flash ? Offrir un jardinzen  Steve Jobs ?
Dautres suggestions ?

Remarque je les comprends, virer leurs dveloppeurs Flash pour les remplacer par des dveloppeurs qui savent faire du vrai HTML (5), avec pour une fois vraiment du CSS (3), en utilisant intelligemment du JavaScript (de FrameWork), bref des technologies prennes ; ce serait un vrai crve cur

----------


## unknow0

> Je me demande quand viendra le temps de la vido confrence  travers le browser web, j'aimerai bien une application qui peut faire du p2p pour la vido sur le net. a serait rvolutionnaire.


surtout contre productif !!

le web n'est pas une platforme d'execution d'application !

----------


## bioinfornatics

a me donne envie de port une blague python-perl en Flash-ensemble w3c




> Avec Yoda accroch dans son dos, Luke grimpe sur une des vignes qui poussent dans le
> marais pour atteindre le laboratoire de statistiques de Dagobah.
> Il y continue ses exercices, greppe, installe des nouveaux paquets, se connecte en root, crit des
> nouvelles versions de code en HTML-5/js/SVG pour remplacer des codes Flash vieux de deux ans.
> Yoda :
> cris du code ! Oui. La force dun programmeur dcoule de la perennit de son code.
> Mais mfies-toi de Flash ! programme buggu, trou de scurit, logicielle propritaire!
> Le ct obscur de la perenit Flash est.
> Si une seule fois par le chemin obscur tu tengages, pour toujours ta destine sera marque.
> ...

----------


## stardeath

> @stardeath, je n'ai jamais dit que 3 techno c'tait simple j'ai mme dit le contraire !!
> Pour le codec vido, le v8 va prendre la place et il est open alors la neutralit du web est toujours la. Mais bon toi qui utilises flash tu prouves par tes actes ==> pas graves si on marche sur la neutralit et c'est bien dommage


de 1) v8 n'est toujours pas officiellement dans html5
de 2) rien n'est jamais neutre, le w3c le prouve mieux que moi
de 3) tant que je passerai 1 semaine  chaque fois pour pondre 3 pages avec menus droulants en html+js+css+compagnie, alors qu'il me faut 2 heures pour faire mieux en flash, ce dernier aura toujours des supporteurs.




> Au passage, @stardeath, sans HTML, tu la mets comment sur internet ton  appli  Flash ?


de la mme manire qu'un html est reconnu en tant que site web : type mime




> Remarque je les comprends, virer leurs dveloppeurs  Flash pour les remplacer par des dveloppeurs qui savent faire du vrai HTML (5), avec pour une fois vraiment du CSS (3), en utilisant intelligemment du JavaScript (de FrameWork), bref des technologies prennes ; ce serait un vrai crve-cur


Cest sur que se faire chi** avec 3 technos, c'est tellement plus ... en fait non, a gave.

Mais c'est quand mme dingue que vous preniez html5 comme le saint Graal alors qu'il est encore loin de faire ses preuves, mais bon, je ne crois pas tre le seul qui attend de voir ce que a donnera en vrai, avant de commencer  envisager de changer.

----------


## ferber

> de 1) v8 n'est toujours pas officiellement dans html5
> de 2) rien n'est jamais neutre, le w3c le prouve mieux que moi
> de 3) tant que je passerai 1 semaine  chaque fois pour pondre 3 pages avec menus droulants en html+js+css+compagnie, alors qu'il me faut 2 heures pour faire mieux en flash, ce dernier aura toujours des supporteurs.
> 
> 
> 
> de la mme manire qu'un html est reconnu en tant que site web : type mime
> 
> 
> ...


Totalement d'accord !

----------


## ferber

> a me donne envie de port une blague python-perl en Flash-ensemble w3c


Et yoda les scripts qu'il s'est cass le luc  faire pour qu'il soit compatible avec ie 6 et et netscape navigator il y a de cela quelques annes, il va pas me faire croire qu'il sont encore oprationnels ?
Par contre,  moi qui ne suis pas un jedy , mes vielles animations flash qui datent de 2003 tournent toujours.... La force est avec flash ?

----------


## Invit

Si j'ai compris, il manque  html un bon EDI et  flash un bon utilitaire de portage.
Par contre, flash ne manque pas de vaillants guerriers pour le dfendre alors qu'il est techniquement dj mort.

Pourquoi perdre son temps sur des forums, cherchez plutt votre prochain framework ! s'il n'existe pas, faites-le !

De toutes faons, les grands sites servaient du gif anim aux navigateurs dpourvus de flash (c'tait mon cas) 
Reste  savoir si a vaudra vraiment le coup de dvelopper une version flash si js suffit. Reste que dsormais : crire en pur flash sans se proccuper de la conversion vers iTruc n'est plus trs pro 

Au boulot !

----------


## kedare

> Par contre flash ne manque pas de vaillants guerriers pour le dfendre alors qu'il est techniquement dj mort.


Flash est mort ? C'est nouveau a  ::mouarf::

----------


## Invit

c'tait une blague

Juste pour remettre un peu d'ambiance
Je m'attendais  une provocation en duel, choix des armes inclus
Les trolls sont fatigus ?  :;):

----------


## GuiDjad

> c'tait une blague
> 
> Juste pour remettre un peu d'ambiance
> Je m'attendais  une provocation en duel, choix des armes inclus
> Les trolls sont fatigus ?


Moi je connais une autre blague. C'est Apple qui dit qu'il va librer le monde d'IBM, une entreprise centralise, autoritaire, qui craserait et contrlerait les hommes. Puis il cre l'iPhone (et maintenant l'iPad).  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf:: 

Elle est marante non?  ::aie:: 

(Dsol mais il a demand un troll  ::roll:: )

----------


## bioinfornatics

netscape navigator est le 1er browser supportant js pour ce qui de ie 6 comme beaucoup d'autre je ne garde pas la compatibilit pour ce vieux navigateur. Pourquoi? car la majorit des ie 6 encore fonctionelle sont au sein des entreprises dans le cadre de son travail ce n'est pas le public vis pour moi.

De plus comme je l'ai dit pour moi le web c'est open source only c'est a philosophie ferme des gens dans une boite proprio non merci.
- la Flash c'est beaugu et tu  touches pas au code source oblig d'attendre la mise  jour
- les trous de scu n'en parlons pas
- a fait souvent planter les PC  petite capacit
- a consomme un max d'nergie sur les pc pas du tout ecolo
- c'est lent
- souvent kitch avec une utilisation  outrance

En le pendant du Flash en w3c compliant c'est de joli truc comme:
http://raphaeljs.com/
http://html5demos.com/
http://blog.developpez.com/ddelbecq/...grace-a-html5/

----------


## nouknouk

> Jaimerai bien comprendre, Flash c'est sacr ? 
> Les grands groupes mdias ne veulent pas de l'alternative d'Apple au Flash , Ils proposent quoi  la place ?


Flash n'est pas sacr et (trs) loin d'tre parfait, mais il propose une solution souvent la plus efficiente pour de nombreux projets.

Si on observe une telle position des mdias, c'est bien que flash leur apporte un intrt. Sinon, quel serait pour eux l'intrt de partir ainsi "en guerre" contre Apple, sachant qu'ils n'ont rien a gagner mais tout  perdre dans cette histoire ?

Sinon, je te retourne la question: que propose Apple pour remplacer flash ? HTML5 n'tant pas un remplacant et n'a pas vocation a l'tre, cf. Les nombreuses choses impossibles  faire en HTML5, genre webcam, socket, obfuscation efficace de code, .... Sans compter qu'HTML5 n'a toujours pas d'existence relle dans les versions 'release' des principaux navigateurs actuels alors que flash existe depuis 10 ans au bas mot et surtout que son plugin est dj install dans 98% des cas chez l'utilisateur.

En d'autres termes, je trouve la position d'apple pour le moins ambigu: on critique, on interdit, mais concrtement on n'a aucune alternative  proposer : si Apple proposait ds aujourd'hui  un flash like ou un silverlight like, multi-platetorme et open source, je ne dis pas.  Mais l on est trs loin du compte.

----------


## bioinfornatics

Pour ma part la force du Flash :
 Sa capacit d'abstraction de certaine chose par rapport  une appli web traditionnelle

Pour ce qui est de la technologie HTML + CSS + AJAX + SVG
Elle n'a rien  envier sur le rendu du site par rapport au Flash elle peut mme se vanter d'tre
 plus lgre que la mme appli en Flash temps d'affichage plus rapide moins sujet au plantage du navigateur
Ses inconvnients:
 ncessite connaissance de 3  4 techno faut chercher les bibliothques AJAX et js qui vont bien connaitre le XML pour ce qui est du SVG il n'y a pas un ide tout en un faciliter ces taĉhes mais c'est un peu plus bas niveau que du flash

----------


## trenton

> Flash n'est pas sacr et (trs) loin d'tre parfait, mais il propose une solution souvent la plus efficiente pour de nombreux projets.
> 
> Si on observe une telle position des mdias, c'est bien que flash leur apporte un intrt. Sinon, quel serait pour eux l'intrt de partir ainsi "en guerre" contre Apple, sachant qu'ils n'ont rien a gagner mais tout  perdre dans cette histoire ?
> 
> Sinon, je te retourne la question: que propose Apple pour remplacer flash ? HTML5 n'tant pas un remplacant et n'a pas vocation a l'tre, cf. Les nombreuses choses impossibles  faire en HTML5, genre webcam, socket, obfuscation efficace de code, .... Sans compter qu'HTML5 n'a toujours pas d'existence relle dans les versions 'release' des principaux navigateurs actuels alors que flash existe depuis 10 ans au bas mot et surtout que son plugin est dj install dans 98% des cas chez l'utilisateur.
> 
> En d'autres termes, je trouve la position d'apple pour le moins ambigu: on critique, on interdit, mais concrtement on n'a aucune alternative  proposer : si Apple proposait ds aujourd'hui  un flash like ou un silverlight like, multi-platetorme et open source, je ne dis pas.  Mais l on est trs loin du compte.


Attendez, on parle de quoi ? D'applications ? De vidos ? De site Web ? 

Si on parle d'applications, Apple prfre qu'on utilise son API pour offrir au client un vrai confort : a se comprend.

Si on parle de vido, on sait faire de la vido sans flash depuis longtemps, et a marche bien depuis longtemps.

Si on parle de site Web, pas besoin d'attendre la prochaine version de HTML, en version 4 on rpond dj  99% des besoins.

Bref, qu'est ce qu'il manque ? Juste l'envie de mettre des DRM sur les vidos ? Bof, iTunes le fait trs bien... 

Enfin, parler de flash like libre, c'est comme parler d'eau sche, a n'a pas de sens. Si c'est libre, alors par dfinition il n'y a pas de DRM, il n'y a pas de code cach... Le flash like libre s'appelle HTML pour les sites Web, C/C++/tout ce que vous voulez pour les applications.

----------


## pseudocode

> en le pendant du Flash en w3c compliant c'est de jolie truc comme:
> http://raphaeljs.com/
> http://html5demos.com/
> http://blog.developpez.com/ddelbecq/...grace-a-html5/


Je te mets au dfi d'crire une appli HTML5 en la testant UNIQUEMENT sous Firefox (par exemple), et assurer qu'elle fonctionnera avec tous les autres browser sans avoir besoin de la tester.

Avec le w3c, on a des specs pour le HTML, pour le CSS, pour le javascript, ... Mais pas une spec globale pour le browser en tant que "plateforme d'execution". Donc aucun moyen de tester un browser web pour savoir s'il est standardis par rapport a un autre. Par exemple, 2 browser qui ont un score de 100% au test acid3, ca n'implique pas que ton appli HTML5 tourne pareil sur les 2.

Flash (ou silverlight) apporte l'norme avantage de ne pas avoir a retester son application a chaque mise a jour mineure/majeure de chaque browser.

----------


## kimjoa

J'ai une question que je voudrais bien poser au mec de chez adobe...
Les spcifications du w3c sont l pour harmoniser les dveloppements web, alors pourquoi flash ne les met-il pas en uvre? Je pense qu'il pourrait trs bien proposer un player qui lit soit du code flash, soit du svg + javascript + html5(video), a comblerait les diffrences entre navigateur, rapprocherait de apple , et leur assurerait un avenir sur le web, car  long terme c'est presque sur que le flash sera remplac par le html5...
Mais bon  voir si c'est possible... l'intgration aux diffrents browser est peu tre tros contraignante  ::?: 




> Sinon, je te retourne la question: que propose Apple pour remplacer flash ? HTML5 n'tant pas un remplacant et n'a pas vocation a l'tre, cf. Les nombreuses choses impossibles  faire en HTML5, genre webcam, socket, obfuscation efficace de code, .... Sans compter qu'HTML5 n'a toujours pas d'existence relle dans les versions 'release' des principaux navigateurs actuels alors que flash existe depuis 10 ans au bas mot et surtout que son plugin est dj install dans 98% des cas chez l'utilisateur.


Si le HTML  vocation  remplacer le flash ! Le format vectoriel est la base de flash, et il existe dej SVG en HTML . Il y a aussi les websockets, et mme l'e webgl ..... Pour les obfuscations  de code de flash , on sait que c'est un faux argument tant donn que peut le d-compiler. Pour le webcam , je pense pas que ce soit possible, vue qu'on a pas accs au matos depuis un browser, mais peut-tre que les prochaines spcifications le permettront pour certain cas particulier....
Bref, pour moi Adobe doit se bouger, s'ils veulent rester prsent sur  le web. Pour le moment ils n'ont rien  craindre , le HTML5 tant encore tout jeune, mais a risque de changer rapidement au vue de la guerre de performance et d'interprtation des standards que se font les navigateurs, comme IE9 par exemple qui utilisera la carte graphique avec les API DirectWrite et Direct2D pour afficher plus rapidement les pages web ...

----------


## kromartien

> Je te mets au dfi d'crire une appli HTML5 en la testant UNIQUEMENT sous Firefox (par exemple), et assurer qu'elle fonctionnera avec tous les autres browser sans avoir besoin de la tester.
> 
> Avec le w3c, on a des specs pour le HTML, pour le CSS, pour le javascript, ... Mais pas une spec globale pour le browser en tant que "plateforme d'execution". Donc aucun moyen de tester un browser web pour savoir s'il est standardis par rapport a un autre. Par exemple, 2 browser qui ont un score de 100% au test acid3, ca n'implique pas que ton appli HTML5 tourne pareil sur les 2.
> 
> Flash (ou silverlight) apporte l'norme avantage de ne pas avoir a retester son application a chaque mise a jour mineure/majeure de chaque browser.


Un standard c'est un standard. Si un browser ne fait pas le job de respecter les standards et de faire marcher quelque chose qui devrait, parce qu'il est conu proprement et conforme, alors je jette le browser  la poubelle sans hsitation.

----------


## Nathanael Marchand

> Un standard c'est un standard. Si un browser ne fait pas le job de respecter les standards et de faire marcher quelque chose qui devrait, parce qu'il est conu proprement et conforme, alors je jette le browser  la poubelle sans hsitation.


La loi c'est la loi pourtant les dcisions de justice sont  l'apprciation du juge!

----------


## nouknouk

> Attendez, on parle de quoi ? D'applications ? De vidos ? De site Web ?


De pages web enrichies avec du contenu effectivement proche de la philosophie du 'client lourd'. Son succs (et donc son intrt) ne se dment pas et la tendance s'accentue dans ce sens (cf. la notion de webOS genre chromium, ...).




> Si on parle d'applications, Apple prfre qu'on utilise son API pour offrir au client un vrai confort : a se comprend.


Personne n'a jamais dit que flash pouvait faire des choses qu'on ne pouvait pas faire avec l'API d'un iTruc. Mais on en revient au sujet de la news: cela implique de dvelopper plusieurs fois la mme application, donc des cots de dveloppement multiplis par autant. D'o la notion de solution 'non efficiente' car les cots explosent s'il faut redvelopper la mme appli pour x plateformes (iPhoneOS, Android, Symbian, Windows, Linux, ...).




> Si on parle de vido, on sait faire de la vido sans flash depuis longtemps, et a marche bien depuis longtemps.


Effectivement, a marchait mme avant que flash ne propose la vido. Mais a n'empche que plus personne ne voudrait revenir en arrire et avoir des liens hypertextes  la place de la vido directement embarque dans la page. C'est un fait.




> Si on parle de site Web, pas besoin d'attendre la prochaine version de HTML, en version 4 on rpond dj  99% des besoins.


Pour un codeur HTML + Javascript + CSS qui est prt  passer une partie de son temps  rgler de nombreux problmes de compatibilit de browser, oui. 

A nouveau, c'est techniquement faisable. Mais pour un projet simple (tes 99% des besoins), un graphiste seul ne pourra jamais le faire. Le dveloppement, ce nest pas son domaine. Avec flash c'est le pari contraire qui a historiquement t pris: ne pas faire un plugin pens pour les dveloppeurs, mais pour les graphistes avant tout. Et c'est certainement ce qui a forg une bonne partie de son succs: quand tu es une entreprise qui cherche  minimiser ses cots pour un rsultat identique, tu optes pour la solution o tu n'auras pas besoin de 2 personnes l ou une seule suffit.




> Si le HTML a vocation a remplacer le flash ! Le format vectoriel est la base de flash, et il existe dj SVG en HTML . Y 'a aussi les websockets, et mme l'e webgl ...


A nouveau: dans mon monde prsent, il n'y a rien de tout a dans aucun des browsers dominants actuels. Donc concrtement, si je veux faire quelque chose au jour d'aujourd'hui, HTML5 n'est pas envisageable et ne le sera pas avant qu'il sorte de l'tat de draft ET que les browsers l'aient implment (et tout a ne se fera pas en 2 jours). Avec flash, tout a est dj dispo depuis longtemps.

L'avenir verra peut-tre les choses voluer sur certains points techniques. Mais mme le jour o une techno standardise sera techniquement suprieure  flash, il faudra encore prendre en compte toute la base de l'existant: les personnes dj formes  une techno (flash) qui ne voudront probablement pas perdre du temps  se reformer  une autre techno qui ne leur apportera concrtement rien de plus  eux (cf. l'existant en cobol par exemple).




> Pour les obfuscation  de code de flash , ont sait que c'est un faux argument tant donn que peut le d-compiler.


Dj trait: obfusquer n'est pas empcher de dcompiler, c'est rendre la comprhension du code dcompil plus dure. Et  ce jeu-l, un bytecode est intrinsquement 1000 fois plus 'obfusquable' qu'un code de langage interprt. C'est d  la nature mme des langages.




> Un standard c'est un standard. Si un browser ne fait pas le job de respecter les standards et de faire marcher quelque chose qui devrait, parce qu'il est conu proprement et conforme, alors je jette le browser  la poubelle sans hsitation.


Et si 50% des visiteurs utilisent le browser qui ne respecte pas le standard et que ton chiffre d'affaires dpend du nombre de visiteurs, quel choix feras-tu ? Respecter les standards cote que cote ou t'adapter  la situation relle et avoir de quoi manger  la fin du mois ?

----------


## spidermario

> Effectivement, a marchait mme avant que flash ne propose la vido. Mais a n'empche que plus personne ne voudrait revenir en arrire et avoir des liens hypertexte  la place de la vido directement embarque dans la page. C'est un fait.


Et <embed> et <object> ?  ::roll::

----------


## nouknouk

> Et <embed> et <object> ?


Qui fonctionne avec ce qu'il faut pour tourner en l'tat sur l'ordi de 98% des utilisateurs (et  dfaut qui installe ce qu'il faut en un clic et 1.8Mo) et qui tourne sur la plupart des smartphones, le tout avec un codec qui ne date pas de la dernire guerre ?

J'en doute, mme si je suis d'accord que la vido est probablement le point le moins problmatique quand il s'agira de trouver une solution alternative  flash, et que pour ce point prcis, HTML5 (+VP8 ?) va probablement faire voluer les choses.

----------


## trenton

> De pages web enrichies avec du contenu effectivement proche du la philosophie du 'client lourd'. Son succs (et donc son intrt) ne se dment pas et la tendance s'accentue dans ce sens (cf. la notion de webOS genre chromium, ...).


Avoir du succs, ce n'est pas forcment avoir de l'intrt ou alors la star'ac c'est intressant. Personnellement je ne connais aucun site de ce type qui rencontre un grand succs, la plupart des sites trs connus sont faits en HTML (de Google  facebook, des forums aux sites de news, en passant par Wikipedia).




> Personne n'a jamais dit que flash pouvait faire des choses qu'on ne pouvait pas faire avec l'API d'un iTruc. Mais on en revient au sujet de la news: cela implique de dvelopper plusieurs fois la mme application, donc des cots de dveloppement multiplis par autant. D'o la notion de solution 'non efficiente' car les cots explosent s'il faut redvelopper la mme appli pour x plateformes (iPhoneOS, Android, Symbian, Windows, Linux, ...).


Tu peux trs bien utiliser des bibliothques qui elles sont portes sur toutes les plates-formes pour dvelopper ton application, comme GTK+ ou QT par exemple. Pour les mobiles, tu ne vas de toute manire pas utiliser le code que tu utilises pour les ordis, juste parce que les contraintes ne sont pas les mmes. Aprs effectivement, on peut reprocher  Apple de ne pas avoir permis cela sur les iTruc.




> Effectivement, a marchait mme avant que flash ne propose la vido. Mais a n'empche que plus personne ne voudrait revenir en arrire et avoir des liens hypertextes  la place de la vido directement embarque dans la page. C'est un fait.


Quelqu'un  dj rpondu avant, on n'a pas attendu flash pour avoir de la vido embarque sur une page Web. D'autre part, cliquer sur un lien qui ouvre mon lecteur vido en plein cran ou avoir la vido en tout petit sur une page Web avec 10 pubs autour, la premire solution me plait plus.




> Pour un codeur HTML + Javascript + CSS qui est prt  passer une partie de son temps  rgler de nombreux problmes de compatibilit de browser, oui.


Si tu mets de ct IE qui n'est pas un navigateur Web, il n'y a pas de problmes, d'ailleurs il n'y a que 3 moteurs de rendus sur le march, Gecko, WebKit et Opera.




> A nouveau, c'est techniquement faisable. Mais pour un projet simple (tes 99% des besoins), un graphiste seul ne pourra jamais le faire. Le dveloppement, ce nest pas son domaine. Avec flash c'est le pari contraire qui a historiquement t pris: ne pas faire un plug-in pens pour les dveloppeurs, mais pour les graphistes avant tout. Et c'est certainement ce qui a forg une bonne partie de son succs: quand tu es une entreprise qui cherche  minimiser ses cots pour un rsultat identique, tu optes pour la solution o tu n'auras pas besoin de 2 personnes l ou une seule suffit.


Ce qui fait le succs de flash, c'est que celui qui prend la dcision d'utiliser flash au lieu de HTML n'est pas l'utilisateur final.




> Et si 50% des visiteurs utilisent le browser qui ne respecte pas le standard et que ton chiffre d'affaires dpend du nombre de visiteurs, quel choix feras-tu ? Respecter les standards cote que cote ou t'adapter  la situation relle et avoir de quoi manger  la fin du mois ?


Il y a un truc que je nai jamais compris: les gens n'ont jamais eu aucun souci pour dire  leurs visiteurs : "tlcharger flash pour venir sur le site". Par contre, ils ne sont pas capables de dire "utiliser un navigateur Web pour venir sur le site" !!

----------


## Paul TOTH

j'ai sans doute mal cherch, mais je n'ai pas trouv en HTML5 de ralisations qui s'approchent des jeux en ligne de http://www.motion-twin.com ... vous avez des liens ?

(j'ai bien vu l'article sur Quake en HTML5 mais je n'ai toujours pas trouv une URL qui me permette de le tester sans partir dans les arcanes de la compilation sous Linux)

----------


## nouknouk

@trenton: je ne continuerai pas dans une discussion sans fin avec toi. Je persiste personnellement  penser que Flash a des atouts  faire valoir par rapport  la concurrence existante et le succs de flash (malgr ses dfauts) n'en est que la preuve concrte.

Aprs, je ne (re-re-re-)dis pas que Flash est l'idal, loin de l, et je serais le premier  applaudir des deux mains si dans quelques annes on a un remplaant 'standardis', open source et techniquement plus abouti.

Reste qu'au jour d'aujourd'hui (et que ce soit pour de 'bonnes' ou de 'mauvaises' raisons) flash est devenu incontournable sur le web, et se priver de son support sur des produits justement orients 'web' me semble prjudiciable pour l'utilisateur.

Quant  l'argument d'Apple (l'exprience utilisateur et le remplacement complet par HTML5), je persiste  croire qu'il est fallacieux et juste mis en avant pour dtourner le dbat de la vraie raison: qu'Apple puisse continuer  verrouiller son cosystme pour garder le monopole sur sa 'cash machine' (l'App Store). A sa dcharge nanmoins, la polmique qu'Apple a suscite ne peut que donner un coup de fouet  Adobe et l'inciter  faire plus et mieux pour ses propres produits.

@Paul: pour bien connatre certains sites de Motion Twin (notamment cafejeux.com qui se base essentiellement sur des jeux online multijoueurs plutt de type 'tour par tour'), je pense que techniquement, il doit y avoir moyen de refaire a en HTML5 (typiquement avec un petit serveur 'comet', genre APE). Par contre, d'autres jeux plus orients 'temps rel' (comme le bomberman like Baloono sur omgpop.com) me semblent difficilement adaptables.

----------


## trenton

> j'ai sans doute mal cherch, mais je n'ai pas trouv en HTML5 de ralisations qui s'approchent des jeux en ligne de http://www.motion-twin.com ... vous avez des liens ?
> 
> (j'ai bien vu l'article sur Quake en HTML5 mais je n'ai toujours pas trouv une URL qui me permette de le tester sans partir dans les arcanes de la compilation sous Linux)


Des jeux vidos fait avec autre chose que flash ? Oui j'en connais... Pas en HTML 5 mais dans des langages adapts aux jeux vidos...




> @trenton: je ne continuerai pas dans une discussion sans fin avec toi. Je persiste personellement  penser que Flash a des atouts  faire valoir par rapport  la concurrence existante et le succs de flash (malgr ses dfauts) n'en est que la preuve concrte.


Moi je ne vois toujours pas un domaine dans lequel flash est clairement une bonne solution. Le problme est de vouloir passer tout le temps par le navigateur Web, faut comprendre que c'est pas son rle.

----------


## Paul TOTH

> Des jeux vidos fait avec autre chose que flash ? Oui j'en connais... Pas en HTML 5 mais dans des langages adapts aux jeux vidos...
> 
> Moi je ne vois toujours pas un domaine dans lequel flash est clairement une bonne solution. Le problme est de vouloir passer tout le temps par le navigateur Web, faut comprendre que c'est pas son rle.


oui mais a c'est vrai de tous les dveloppements. aprs avoir dvelopp du client riche win32 pendant des annes je bosse actuellement en PHP...et tous les jours je me dis que c'est un mchant retour en arrire, que le navigateur n'est pas adapt  la cration d'application de gestion, qu'il faut 5 fois plus d'efforts pour obtenir dans un navigateur  (quand il est possible de l'obtenir) ce qu'on sait faire en deux coup de cuillre  pot en win32.

mais il n'en reste pas moins que dans le domaine du dveloppement en ligne, je n'ai encore rien vu qui s'approche des ralisations de motion twin sous Flash avec d'autres technologies

----------


## nouknouk

> mais il n'en reste pas moins que dans le domaine du dveloppement en ligne, je n'ai encore rien vu qui s'approche des ralisations de motion twin sous Flash avec d'autres technologies


Tu peux regarder du ct de la librairie Pulpcore, destine  faire des applets en Java. J'avais d'ailleurs refait avec cette lib un quivalent du jeu 'Marbils' de cafejeux.com (une sorte de billard 'arcade' multijoueur en ligne), et quelques PoC de moteurs 2D isomtrique.

----------


## psychadelic

> Flash n'est pas sacr et (trs) loin d'tre parfait, mais il propose une solution souvent la plus efficiente pour de nombreux projets.
> 
> /../
> 
> En d'autres termes, je trouve la position d'apple pour le moins ambigu: on critique, on interdit, mais concrtement on n'a aucune alternative  proposer : si Apple proposait ds aujourd'hui  un flash like ou un silverlight like, multi-platetorme et open source, je ne dis pas.  Mais l on est trs loin du compte.


 Dans mon monde. 
On ne risque pas de voir Flash sur un iPad.

On peut continuer  se battre dans le bac  sable pour savoir qui de Flash ou d'HTML 5  la plus grosse, a ny changera pas grand-chose.

Soit Steve Jobs russit  imposer son iPad avec sa vision dun monde sans Flash et vous lavez dans los, soit effectivement il se plante grave et Apple risque mme de couler compltement.

Parce que liPad, ce nest pas seulement une tablette, cest surtout tout un modle conomique.

Le concept labor avec liPhone : la redevance Apple sur les abonnements tlphoniques est pousse encore plus loin avec liPad, puisquil y aura des retours sur tout achat fait sur iPad : les iApps, les vidos, les bouquins et bientt les pubs aussi avec  iAd .

Le futur dApple passera par sa capacit  savoir grer cette nouvelle forme de fonctionnement conomique ;  limage de Microsoft qui a su rentabiliser la production de logiciels auprs du grand public.

Vu les rcentes performances boursires dApple, les capitalistes semblent croire  cette nouveaut.

La presse est partage, ceux issus du papier ont tout intrt  accompagner le mouvement et  lencourager : la vente "du journal" via iTunes peut les "sauver.
Pour la presse tlvisuelle lintrt de liPad est beaucoup moins vital, et ils voient plutt dun mauvais il larrive dun concurrent sur le march multimdia et publicitaire : il ny pas que la tl dans la vie, et ils savent trs bien quils doivent marquer leur prsence sur Internet.

Pour que ce produit [la tablette] fonctionne rellement en matire de rendement conomique, il faut quelle atteigne son public : La tablette nest pas une machine de geek, elle sadresse  un public beaucoup plus vaste : Cela va de lado qui cassera sa tirelire (les marchands de consoles de jeux ne sont pas vraiment ravis) aux grands-parents qui se sentent exclus du monde internet, parce que le plus souvent, ils ne savent pas se servir dun ordinateur.

Cette machine sadresse aussi aux moins riches pour qui un micro-ordinateur reste un objet trop sophistiqu pour tre vraiment "utile". 
Pour ma part je crois aussi que liPad se vendra jusquau fin fond de lInde, chez des populations jusque-l exclues du monde numrique.

Maintenant laspect technique dont Flash fait partie ; et je reprends le dbut de ma phrase prcdente :  Pour que ce produit [la tablette] fonctionne rellement en matire de rendement conomique, il faut quelle  soit irrprochable techniquement.

Il ny a pas que les retours gnraliss pour des pices dfectueuses qui sont les btes noires de lindustrie : les trucs qui marchent de travers sont pires : ils sabotent durablement une rputation et la confiance en une marque.

Pour ceux qui continuent  vouloir lignorer, initialement Steve Jobs voulait du Flash sur son iPad, sur et mme sur toute la gamme Apple ; mais Adobe na jamais pris au srieux sa demande, et on en est la : pas de Flash sur liPad.

Si  Aujourdhui  il y avait un player Flash sur iPad, ce serai un vrai boulet  trainer : le cauchemar pour le lancement dun produit aussi innovant.

Pour ceux qui ont du mal  lire : le mot,  innovant  ne se limite au seul domaine de la technologie.

Pas de Flash sur liPad, et Steve Jobs  pouss plus loin sa rflexion sur le concept  iPad   pour rendre rentable sa tablette sans la prsence du Player dAdobe.
Au passage comme liPhone se doit dtre le mini ambassadeur de liPad, pareil : pas de Flash non plus.
Et comme Steve Jobs est loin dtre un imbcile, il pse de tout son poids pour  expliquer  labsence de Flash. Jouer sur la dception voire le dgout quinspire Flash  bon nombre dentre nous, est une carte  lgitime  dans cette partie, dautant plus quAdobe souvent jou au poker menteur avec SJ.

Je ne vais pas enfoncer le clou sur le manque de clairvoyance de la part dAdobe, mais je souhaite bonne chance  la concurrence de liPad et de liPhone.

Tant quils se contenteront de vendre du matriel sans assurer un service aprs-vente moderne tel quiTunes et en sachant y fdrer leur clientle ; ils tiendront difficilement la distance ;
Surtout si Flash se comporte comme un boulet sur leurs matriels.

----------


## nouknouk

> On peut continuer  se battre dans le bac  sable pour savoir qui de Flash  ou d'HTML 5  la plus grosse, a ny changera pas grand-chose.


Je pensais avoir vit cet cueil en essayant justement de sortir de l'aspect "flash c'est top" ou "flash c'est nul". Je voulais simplement rappeler que flash n'est pas parfait ni mme le meilleur pour tous les projets, mais que son succs (et les interrogations des mdias qui en dcoulent) montre par la pratique que Flash reste une solution qui n'a pas vritablement d'alternative si on prend en compte tous les aspects d'un projet, au-del des simples questions purement techniques.




> soit effectivement il se plante grave et Apple risque mme de couler compltement. Parce que liPad, ce nest pas seulement une tablette, cest surtout tout un modle conomique.


D'accord pour le modle conomique, mais Apple l'a dj dclin plusieurs fois (iPhone, iPod, et maintenant iPad). Et dire que la survie d'Apple dpend de l'iPad me semble exagr.




> Cette machine sadresse aussi aux moins riches pour qui un micro ordinateur reste un objet trop sophistiqu pour tre vraiment "utile".


Par d'accord sur ce point: le grand public amha prfrera avoir un ordinateur 'comme tout le monde' (donc typiquement un PC avec un windows dessus) histoire de rutiliser les maigres connaissances dj acquises (au travail, chez des amis, ...), et surtout pouvoir changer avec son entourage (connaissances, logiciels, fichiers, ...) qui a dj dans 90% des cas ... un PC.




> Pour ceux qui continuent  vouloir lignorer, initialement Steve Jobs voulait du Flash sur son iPad, sur et mme sur toute la gamme Apple ; mais Adobe na jamais pris au srieux sa demande, et on en est la : pas de Flash sur liPad.


Au contraire, je pense qu'Apple voit en Flash un concurrent direct et frontal  son AppStore. Si flash arrive sur ses priphriques, qui ira acheter par exemple les jeux  0.99$ alors qu'on trouve les mmes gratuitement sur le net ? 
De plus si seule la qualit de flash tait  l'origine de l'interdiction, pourquoi l'ensemble des autres technos se verrait galement refuser l'accs aux produits Apple (Java, entre autres).

----------


## cbleas

Bonjour,
Flash comme silverlight c'est fait aussi pour le RIA. Srieusement je ne vois pas comment le HTML 5 peut faire un formulaire totalement adapt de faon simple,
Comment faire un graphique interactif. Comment faire une application de genre Deskop. je sais pour certain internet n'est pas fait pour cela moi je ne vois pas pourquoi.
Si aujourd'hui apple n'accepte pas flash c'est plus qu'avec flash on a des possibilits de faire une application qui marche partout comme avec HTML mais avec un design du genre Apple.

----------


## Paul TOTH

> Tu peux regarder du ct de la librairie Pulpcore, destine  faire des applets en Java. J'avais d'ailleurs refait avec cette lib un quivalent du jeu 'Marbils' de cafejeux.com (une sorte de billard 'arcade' multijoueur en ligne), et quelques PoC de moteurs 2D isomtrique.


oui c'est sympa  ::):  reste plus qu' coder un FlashPlayer en Java et tout le monde (ou presque) sera content ^^

----------


## Invit

ET SI ... ?

J'ai lu ceci :




> Une tentative pour marier le Flash et liPad -
> Artefact, une entreprise amricaine, tente de raliser l'impossible : donner accs  du contenu Flash depuis un iPad ou un iPhone.


Ok le modle de flash est de tourner cot client, ici c'est un serveur.

En fait, on a fait le tour du pour et du contre, et mme si a dfoule, il serait bon de constater que celui qui n'a pas vraiment boug jusqu'ici est Adobe. 

Et si , Adobe annonait une version open source de flash player?  

non, c'est un vieil diteur, qui aime les vieilles mthodes, vendre trs cher son software et fournir gratuitement juste ce qu'il faut pour vendre son usine  gaz.  

Mais force est de constater qu'il est accul, ce serait un sacr scoop, d'autant que si la licence le permet, on peut imaginer qu'il devienne une librairie partage. Sa pntration du monde des iTrucs deviendrait assez probable

Je dis a car au bout du compte, si Adobe reste un roc et ne change rien, son sort m'est assez indiffrent. Dans ce cas, je ne peux que louer celui qui innove vraiment et Adobe prfre trahir ses valeureux dfenseurs plutt que de renoncer  son sacro-saint modle.

----------


## Invit

> oui c'est sympa  reste plus qu' coder un FlashPlayer en Java et tout le monde (ou presque) sera content ^^


Un ami a fait a  la fin des 90's. Sa boite tait  Berlin est et il a juste russi  sortir une version commerciale avant de ... mettre la cl sous la porte ! 

Un strict quivalent de flash en java, avec diteur graphique et  peu prs les mmes caractristiques que flash,   je vais essayer de le joindre mais j'ai peur que ce ne soit qu'un mauvais souvenir pour lui

----------


## Paul TOTH

> ET SI ... ?
> 
> J'ai lu ceci :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...


je ne comprends pas bien cette acharnement  demander un player Flash opensource...a changerait quoi ? la communaut du libre par magie rendrait le code d'Adobe tout d'un coup si beau et merveilleux que les critiques sur Flash disparaitraient ? Les specs de Flash sont publiques, libres  qui veut de faire mieux que le plugin d'Adobe...comme je l'ai dit par ailleurs, je pense que le plugin est plutt bien foutu vu le boulot qu'il a  faire.

----------


## unknow0

> je ne comprend pas bien cet acharnement  demander un player Flash opensource...a changerait quoi ? la communaut du libre par magie rendrait le code d'Adobe tout d'un coup si beau et merveilleux que les critiques sur Flash disparaitraient ?


+1



> Les specs de Flash sont publiques, libre  qui veut faire mieux que le plug-in d'Adobe...comme je l'ai dit par ailleurs, je pense que le plug-in est plutt bien foutu vu le boulot qu'il a  faire.


oui et non quand on voit le plug-in java qui marche tellement mieux et partout..

Aprs je suis d'accord c'est un travail de titan, mais quand on voit qu'il lance seulement le plug-in pour 64bit sous Linux..
Alors que le plug-in Java a toujours t disponible pour toutes les deux architectures sur  peu prs tous les supports..
Et pourtant le travail demand et  peu prs le mme..

----------


## Camille_B

Les plugins Linux et MacOS sont notoirement connus pour tre bcls.

Pas de plugins sous FreeBSD, Haku ou tout autre OS dont se fiche Adobe.

Dvelopper un plugin parfaitement compatible avec celui d'Adobe est difficile car flash c'est pas un truc tout simple et tout couillon (c'est vous qui me l'avez appris je crois).

Mettre le plugin flash en open-source a permettrai aux dveloppeurs linux, bsd etc de le travailler pour l'adapter  leur systme, l'amliorer, l'intgrer plus finement  la distribution etc.

Bref, faire le boulot que l'on attend d'Adobe.

----------


## Paul TOTH

> Les plugins Linux et MacOS sont notoirement connus pour tre bcls.
> 
> Pas de plugins sous FreeBSD, Haku ou tout autre OS dont se fiche Adobe.
> 
> Dvelopper un plugin parfaitement compatible avec celui d'Adobe est difficile car flash c'est pas un truc tout simple et tout couillon (c'est vous qui me l'avez appris je crois).
> 
> Mettre le plugin flash en open-source a permettrai aux dveloppeurs linux, bsd etc de le travailler pour l'adapter  leur systme, l'amliorer, l'intgrer plus finement  la distribution etc.
> 
> Bref, faire le boulot que l'on attend d'Adobe.


faut demander  Novell  ::):  ils ont bien financ Mono ^^

----------


## Invit

> je ne comprend pas bien cette acharnement  demander un player Flash opensource...a changerait quoi ? la communaut du libre par magie rendrait le code d'Adobe tout d'un coup si beau et merveilleux que les critiques sur Flash disparaitraient ? Les specs de Flash sont publiques, libre  qui veux de faire mieux que le plugin d'Adobe...comme je l'ai dit par ailleurs, je pense que le plugin est plutt bien foutu vu le boulot qu'il a  faire.


Bien foutu, oui mais c'est un peu court
Il y a sans doute beaucoup de vieux code datant de Director dedans qui a t encapsul ensuite pour ajouter des modules, notamment ActionScript

Pas d'optimisation cartes acclratrices, SSE, et ....... Apple bien sr , bref pas d'optimisation matrielle "serre" qui aurait clt le bec des plaintes techniques sur la consommation en ressources

 L'autre point trs critique est plus politique : Apple a toujours eu une approche graphique trs personnelle exactement comme Flash et le monopole de ce dernier en a fait une "diva" ce qui est inacceptable pour Apple qui veut du code ultra optimis et une approche extrmement prcise de ce qui est permis et interdit sur sa plateforme. Force est de constater qu'Apple se fait des allis de poids dans la presse crite sur la question des droits.

Il faudrait un Flash ddi  Apple et Adobe n'a pas la volont ou la possibilit ( confirmer) de reconsidrer sa mthode et (pourquoi pas), crer une division exclusivement pour Apple voire une joint venture avec lui.

Apple a ragi exactement comme je l'ai fait dans le pass : Flash est trs bien si on fait du flash, mais ds qu'on a un cahier des charges un peu plus cadr, on arrive plus  le faire entrer dedans ,    so ,   au final,   pas de Flash

En open source,   il devient possible de faire autant de forks qu'il y a de cibles 

A chacun d'installer le plugin qui matche le mieux sa config

Au final ,  Adobe "sauve" son IDE , son language , son standard, et la communaut web assure la compatibilit ascendante qu'elle appelle de ses voeux.

Mais il semble qu'Adobe et ses cheveliers n'acceptent pas d'tre rtrograds de monopole  solution comptitive

Comportement d'autant plus dltre que le monopole Flash est compromis par Html 5 et Silverlight.

Reste la plateforme Apple.  Si Adobe et sa clique pouvaient regarder les choses en face et admettre l'enjeu, elle feraient les sacrifices ncessaires pour retrouver son interoprabilit perdue suite au "mouvement d'humeur" de SJ. Et cela ne se ferait pas sans concessions

Pour rpondre plus simplement  ce que tu dis

Flash est bien foutu certes mais les autres aussi !

----------


## ferber

> Et si , Adobe annonait une version open source de flash player?


Dans ce cas de figure, on risquerait d'avoir des implmentations diffrentes.
Par exemple 



> Gnash supports the loading of patent free codecs like Ogg Vorbis or Theora


C'est top, gnash support Ogg Vorbis et Thora, mais mine de rien a fait une diffrence, du coup le dveloppeur, il faut qu'il ajoute un script de dtection du type de  player en plus de la dtection du navigateur ? Ou alors ne doit-il pas utiliser ces formats ?

Et, si Adobe fait avancer le swf, ce qui arrivera forcment, les autres quipes de dveloppement voudront-elles suivre ?
Qui dcidera de la progression du flash player ? Je ne pense pas que la communaut sera d'accord pour suivre les dcisions d'adobe. Au mieux ils feront leur propre choix, au pire ils dcideront que le format swf n'as plus a avancer. Ils finaliseront leur version et pour finir cltureront le sujet.

La communaut open source dteste flash, rendre le player totalement ouvert pourrait signifier a mort.

----------


## nouknouk

> Dans ce cas de figure, on risquerais d'avoir des implmentations diffrentes.


Ou pas.

Open source ne veut pas dire 'anarchie' et fournir le source n'implique pas de fournir un accs en criture sur le SVN du projet.

De nombreux exemples de solutions commerciales bases sur de l'open source sont tout  fait matrises. Qt a probablement t un des premiers  concilier open-source et licence commerciale ; java est galement compltement open-source maintenant il me semble.

Mais au del du _"et si"_, il n'y a quasiment aucune chance de voir flash un jour en open source: pour l'avoir pratiqu, le modle conomique d'Adobe est surtout fond sur la vente de licences au professionnels (souvent  prix exhorbitant) en profitant de leur situation dominante sur leur march pour avanc que _"rien ne marchera plus facilement que notre techno qui est probablement dj installe chez votre client"_.
C'est un peu le cas pour flash, beaucoup plus pour d'autres solutions plus orientes 'besoins pro', genre les PDF.

----------


## unknow0

> Dans ce cas de figure, on risquerait d'avoir des implmentations diffrentes.


c'est un risque en effet :s




> Et, si Adobe fait avancer le swf, ce qui arrivera forcment, les autres quipes de dveloppement voudront-elles suivre ?
> Qui dcidera de la progression du flash player ? Je ne pense pas que la communaut sera d'accord pour suivre les dcisions d'Adobe. Au mieux ils feront leur propre choix, au pire ils dcideront que le format swf n'a plus  avancer. Ils finaliseront leur version et pour finir cltureront le sujet.


je pense plutt qu'ils feront leur patch et l'adapteront  chaque version.
Sauf si les patche devient trop gros alors l c'est clair que flash risque de partir en de trs nombreuses versions plus ou moins compatibles entre elles..




> La communaut open source dteste flash, rendre le player totalement ouvert pourrait signifier a mort.


la communaut ne l'aime pas peut-tre par ce qu'il est totalement ferm et instable mal foutu sur pas mal de support, tout ce qui n'est pas Windows en faite ..

Aprs sa mort ne me gnerai pas pour lire de la vido les alternatives ont toujours exist, pour les jeux par contre .. java peut-tre une alternative, mais il manquerait quand mme une belle api (voir un ide "a la flash" pour simplifier le changement)
ou javascript mais l c'est  voir aussi ..

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Les plugins Linux et MacOS sont notoirement connus pour tre bcls.
> Pas de plugins sous FreeBSD, Haku ou tout autre OS dont se fiche Adobe.


Et pourquoi s'emmer***raient-ils  faire un travail pour cibler si peu de personnes ? Faut remettre les choses  leur place.   ::roll::

----------


## berceker united

On parle on parle. Si Flash tait si merdirque pourquoi il y a pas d'alternative libre ? Me parl pas de truc issue de je ne sais ou que personne ne connait. 
Xul ? Appollo ? Dekoh ? Openlaszlo
C'est facile de demander  Adobe de rendre Flash libre. Il y a plus  en faire les modifications sur de l'existant. Partir de zro c'est plus dure et l, il y a personne.
Flash  beaucoup de lacune et je ne sais pas pourquoi ils ne font pas des modifications srieuses. Ils l'ont fait avec les dernires versions de AS mais pas trop l ou nous l'attendions. Dommage.
Microsoft se tire une balle dans le pied avec Sylverlight et WPF. JavaFX mmmhhh mouais ! HTML5 ne remplacera pas Flash mais sera un complment. Apple qui veut se lancer dans la danse me parait trs risqu parce qu'il s'il faut acheter un mac pour dvelopper avec ben !...  ::roll::

----------


## unknow0

> Et pourquoi s'emmer***raient-ils  faire un travail pour cibler si peu de personnes ? Faut remettre les choses  leur place.


Et aprs on va dire que flash et la solution qui marche bien chez tout le monde  ::roll::

----------


## unknow0

> On parle on parle. Si Flash tait si merdirque pourquoi il y a pas d'alternative libre ? Me parlais pas de truc issue de je ne sais ou que personne ne connait. 
> Xul ? Appollo ? Dekoh ? Openlaszlo
> C'est facile de demander  Adobe de rendre Flash libre. Il y a plus  en faire les modifications sur de l'existant. Partir de zro c'est plus dure et l, il y a personne.


Il y en a des alternatives libres (une personne citait gnash plus haut) mais oui partir de zero c'est dure, c'est trop de travail avec trop peu de moyen pour un intrt trop limit.
Le temps d'avoir un truc  peu prs fonctionelle flash a dj trop changer ..




> Flash  beaucoup de lacune et je ne sais pas pourquoi ils ne font pas des modifications srieuses. Ils l'ont fait avec les dernires versions de AS mais pas trop l o nous l'attendions. Dommage.


a je ne peux pas trop dire je ne developpe pas avec flash et a ne m'intresse pas. Mais d'un point vu utilisateur il on quand mme un peu amliorer le support de flash mais pas assez encore pour tout ce qui est non windows (et 64bit aussi  ::aie:: )




> HTML5 ne remplacera pas Flash mais sera un complment.


je suis d'accord.




> Apple qui veut se lancer dans la danse me parait trs risqu parce qu'il s'il faut acheter un mac pour dvelopper avec ben !...


+1
En mme temps windows fait de mme avec .net qui n'est fait que pour windows (bien qu'il ait quand mme mono ..)

----------


## ferber

> sa je peu pas trop dire je ne developpe pas avec flash et sa ne m'interesse pas. Mais d'un point vu utilisateur il on quand meme un peu amliorer le support de flash mais pas assez encore pour tous ce qui est non windows (et 64bit aussi )


A l'poque l'action spript est pass d'une syntax equal au javascript ( prototypage )  une syntaxe proche de java et de c#.
a  fait grincer pas mal de dents.
Moi mme j'ai rall pendant une bonne anne avant de m'y mettre. Mais avec le recule j'y ais beaucoup gagn.
Imaginez que la structure du javascript passe du prototypage  des dclarations strictes (classes, namespace, hritage etc) et typage des variables. Ce qui prenait deux lignes en prend 4 fois plus avec les dclaration de classe le typage, etc.
( par contre on peut toujours coder en utilisant l'ancienne mthode en action script 2)
exemple tir de :http://scriptplayground.com/tutorial...ctionscript-3/



> //as2
> getURL("urltoload", "target");





> //as3
> var url:String = "http://site";
> var request:URLRequest = new URLRequest(url);
> try {
>   navigateToURL(request, '_blank'); // second argument is target
> } catch (e:Error) {
>   trace("Error occurred!");
> }

----------


## trenton

> On parle on parle. Si Flash tait si merdirque pourquoi il y a pas d'alternative libre ?


Une alternative pour faire quoi ? Tu as un exemple concret, quelque chose qu'on ne peut pas faire avec des technos libre que l'on peut faire avec flash ?

----------


## ferber

> Une alternative pour faire quoi ? Tu as un exemple concret, quelque chose qu'on ne peux pas faire avec des technos libre que l'on peut faire avec flash ?


embarquer les glyphs d'une fonte ( partiellement ou totalement ), pour pouvoir l'utiliser au runtime. Appliquer une rotation sur un text via la proprit _rotationx, _rotationy,_rotationz, imprimer une portion d'une page.

mais globalement ce que l'on cherches, c'est une alternative cohrente qui dans *une seul solution* compressible permet de manipuler du vectoriel, du bitmap, des sons, de la vido,des fonts, des animations, des events,la 3d, la web cam,le micro, les sockets, accompagn d'un langage clair, structur, solide, bien document. avec un dbugger, un diteur de code solide etc. dispo sur windows mac et linux sur 99% des machines et don l'implmentation ne varies pas selon le navigateur. Que cette solution soit open source ou pas n'as pas d'importance.

_nota: Il serrait un plus_ que cette solution puisse importer du html, javascript,css1,2,3,xml,svg,png,pdf,actionscript 2 et 3,jpg,tiff,ttf,avi,mpg,java,c#,zip,rar etc
nota 2 : il faut aussi que cette solution utilise le Just in time compilation. voir produire directement des pack binaire pour toute les plateformes
nota 4 : il faut que le tous soit rfrenable, est accessible au aveugles, sourds et muets.
nota 5 : le top du top gestion des priphrique usb et domotique, camescope, tv, clairages, cafetire
nota 6 : thread
nota 7 : ide open source, sdk gratuit,doc gratuite en ligne, pas de frais d'utilisation, pas de commission du fournisseur sur les ventes, pas de plateforme spcifique pour le dveloppement.
nota 8: correcteur d'orthographe /traducteur dans l'ide.
nota 9: ide incorporant un lecteur mp3 pour travailler dans de bonne condition.
nota 10: ide fournit avec 4 a 6 dveloppeurs open sources bnvoles, expert dans tous, y compris cuisine et couture, parlant 8 langues au choix, ne dormant pas plus de 30 minutes par jours, disposant d'un travail alimentaire, clibataires et sans enfants bien videment.


Quelqu'un  autre choses a rajouter ?

----------


## pseudocode

> Une alternative pour faire quoi ? Tu as un exemple concret, quelque chose qu'on ne peux pas faire avec des technos libre que l'on peut faire avec flash ?


non, absolument aucune  ::lol::

----------


## Invit

> Quelqu'un a autre choses a rajouter ?


Une vache (pour ceux qui mettent du lait dans le caf) et puis un ipad open source.   ::P: 




> embarquer les glyphs d'une fonte ( partiellement ou totalement ), pour pouvoir l'utiliser au runtime. Appliquer une rotation sur un text via la proprit _rotationx, _rotationy,_rotationz, imprimer une portion d'une page.


C'est a le core-truc de Flash non ?

L'ide avec debuger viendront tt ou tard. D'ici l, on peut toujours biaiser avec la video.  

Mais plus urgent :
Vrifier que le client accepte Flash et dans le cas contraire, envoyer quelque chose pour viter le petit carr avec l'icne feuille dchire
Et si on peut , dtcter qu'on est sur Apple et envoyer une version spcifique, comme le veut Steve.

Il n'a pas revendu Pixar  Walt Disney pour des prunes, on peut lui reconnaitre un certain talent pour faire de belles anims  lui aussi.  Querelle d'artiste ou pas, ce gars est devenu actionnaire de WD car il les avait coiff au poteau. Je serais surpris qu'il n'en fasse pas autant avec un Flash qui ne veut rien cder.  
Aprs tout , il doit quand mme savoir ce qu'il fait, lui qui est au sommet. Nous pauvres mortels

----------


## trenton

> non, absolument aucune


Je vois rien  part une photo. Afficher une photo, a fait longtemps qu'on sait faire...

----------


## ferber

> Je vois rien  part une photo. 
> Afficher une photo, a fait longtemps qu'on sait faire...


Installer un pluguin aussi, a fait longtemps qu'on sait faire...

----------


## ferber

> Une vache (pour ceux qui mettent du lait dans le caf) et puis un ipad open source.


Dans ce cas je rajoute le barbecue usb...




> C'est a le core-truc de Flash non ?


Oui la gestion des glyphes  de font fait partie de flash depuis trs longtemps on peut convenir que a fait partie des bases du swf, la rotation 3d et l'impression de portion d'un animation c'est plus rcent.



> L'ide avec debuger viendront tt ou tard. D'ici l, on peut toujours biaiser avec la video.


Oui avec le temps a viendra, mais bon c'est long quand mme.



> Mais plus urgent :
> Vrifier que le client accepte Flash et dans le cas contraire, envoyer quelque chose pour viter le petit carr avec l'icne feuille dchire
> Et si on peut , dtcter qu'on est sur Apple et envoyer une version spcifique, comme le veut Steve.


Pas vident vue qu'il n'y a pas vraiment d'alternatives... c'est faisable pour les textes, les images etc, mais dans ce cas.... autant rester en html et brider les possibilits, pour ne pas s'embter. Tout dpend du projet. 
Mais bon au bout de 10 ans d'avances du flash, si je devais finir par faire du blog html pour tre sur d'tre w3c compatible. a me ferait mal au fesse.



> Il n'a pas revendu Pixar  Walt Disney pour des prunes, on peut lui reconnaitre un certain talent pour faire de belles anims  lui aussi.  Querelle d'artiste ou pas, ce gars est devenu actionnaire de WD car il les avait coiff au poteau. Je serais surpris qu'il n'en fasse pas autant avec un Flash qui ne veut rien cder.  
> Aprs tout , il doit quand mme savoir ce qu'il fait, lui qui est au sommet. Nous pauvres mortels


C'est sr il est dou,  malin, connu, et puissant.
Mais Adobe n'as pas dit son dernier mot.

----------


## Invit

> Dans ce cas je rajoute le barbecue usb...
> Mais Adobe n'as pas dit son dernier mot.


Je retiendrai de cette conversation qu'on peut concevoir une passerelle en convertissant du Flash vers un mlange de H5, Video et Java

Le challenge d'une web agency consiste  chercher une solution de ce genre et pour un diteur soft, produire une extension de compatibilit Flash utilisant ces technos, si possible  la vole sous forme de proxy ou d'extention serveur.

Au final, cette extension n'existe pas encore et il faut faire a  la main.

Dans tous les cas, le cot du web grimpe pour un service rendu probablement infrieur et a n'est pas rjouissant pour ceux qui en ont fait une spcialit.
Mais toutes ces options sont "toutes choses gales par ailleurs". Or il me semble que les changements sont plus profonds que cela.

Si Apple fait vraiment l'unanimit chez les grands fournisseurs de contenu dont il prserve mieux les droits, c'est tout le web qui pourrait passer d'un modle tout gratuit  un modle payant et Apple n'est pas le seul  aller dans ce sens. Le gratuit resterait donc le royaume des chmeurs alors que les pros (journaux, vod, musique, littrature, .. )  s'offriraient un modle payant et pourraient grce  leurs revenus, produire du contenu d'une qualit impossible  galer. C'est un peu une "rvolution  l'envers.."

Where do we go from here ?
Les experts Flash auront intret  se faire des amis chez les experts en techno complmentaire (essentiellement java et Apple SDK) et facturer leurs prestation plus gros si le client veut l'interoprabilit totale, voire proposer du service qui va de pure-Flash  100% interoprable avec plusieurs niveau d'optimisation pour les plateformes particulires (Apple, Native Client, ...)

C'est plus le boulot d'une agence que d'un artisan et a va dans le sens d'une industrialisation. En droit franais sans gestion de projet, cela signifie qu'il va faloir y passer encore plus de temps et se taper des kilometres de doc en plus pour un revenu gal : pas bon pour la sant tout a..

Maintenant, si les clients peuvent suivre, il reste  facturer de nouveaux services qui - et c'est l que a devient interressant - seront d'autant plus rentables que le modle est dsormais bien mieux financ.

Puisque le client peut esprer un meilleur revenu, il est normal qu'il paye ses sous-traitants en consquence.

Donc , soyez parmi les premiers  chercher un modle de production stable, a devrait payer  terme.

Oops j'ai parl d'argent sans m'excuser de le faire, tout le monde va me dtester mais c'est quand mme sous cet angle qu'on arrive  une perspective moins dsesprante que ce que je lis souvent ici.

----------


## ferber

> Si Apple fait vraiment l'unanimit chez les grands fournisseurs de contenu dont il prserve mieux les droits, c'est tout le web qui pourrait passer d'un modle tout gratuit  un modle payant et Apple n'est pas le seul  aller dans ce sens. Le gratuit resterait donc le royaume des chmeurs alors que les pros (journaux, vod, musique, littrature, .. )  s'offriraient un modle payant et pourraient grce  leurs revenus, produire du contenu d'une qualit impossible  galer. C'est un peu une "rvolution  l'envers.."


C'est possible.
a ferait un sacr changement.
Mais ce n'est pas impensable, le retour des grands mdia de masse.





> Where do we go from here ?
> Les experts Flash auront intret  se faire des amis chez les experts en techno complmentaire (essentiellement java et Apple SDK) et facturer leurs prestation plus gros si le client veut l'interoprabilit totale, voire proposer du service qui va de pure-Flash  100% interoprable avec plusieurs niveau d'optimisation pour les plateformes particulires (Apple, Native Client, ...)


Oui mais bon... c'est valable pour les boites ayant du contenue  montiser.
Mais pour le blog qui vie grce  la pub...
imaginez le devis et les temps de dveloppement 
pour une app html5 flash,java,native client,et autre visible sur mac,iphone,windows,linux,etc... Le panel de comptences qu'il va falloir dvelopper.
a va tre vite vue : tirage par le bas : html power, et je parle pas d'html5.
Je parle du html de base : celui qu'y "devrait" s'afficher partout, sur toutes les rsolutions, sur tout les priphriques. Un peu comme aujourd'hui, mais en pire.

<<
- mon site sera visible sur firefox ?
- hum firefox , sur quelle plateforme ?
- iphone.
- non.
- mais pourtant je ne veux pas de flash dans mon site.
- ah oui mais il y a pas de firefox sur iphone.
- ah... Et sur android ?
- Android, quelle version ? Attendez je regarde dans mon tableau de compatibilit naviguateur-os-version-html-css-javascript-png, vous voulez des animations ou pas ? a vous drange si votre site n'est pas lisible sur les vieux navigateurs ? Et pour les rseaux sociaux vous avez quelle approche ?
- hum... vous embtez pas, je vais faire des flyers.
- hum flyer ? C'est nouveaux a, c'est multiplateforme ?
>>





> C'est plus le boulot d'une agence que d'un artisan et a va dans le sens d'une industrialisation. En droit franais sans gestion de projet, cela signifie qu'il va falloir y passer encore plus de temps et se taper des kilometres de doc en plus pour un revenu gal : pas bon pour la sant tout a..
> 
> Maintenant, si les clients peuvent suivre, il reste  facturer de nouveaux services qui - et c'est l que a devient intrressant - seront d'autant plus rentables que le modle est dsormais bien mieux financ.
> 
> Puisque le client peut esprer un meilleur revenu, il est normal qu'il paye ses sous-traitants en consquence.
> 
> Donc , soyez parmi les premiers  chercher un modle de production stable, a devrait payer  terme.
> 
> Oops j'ai parl d'argent sans m'excuser de le faire, tout le monde va me dtester mais c'est quand mme sous cet angle qu'on arrive  une perspective moins dsesprante que ce que je lis souvent ici.


Minitel 2.0 ?

----------


## Invit

> c'est valable pour les boites ayant du contenue  montiser.
> Mais pour le blog qui vie grce  la pub...
> imaginez le devis et les temps de dveloppement 
> pour une app html5 flash,java,native client,et autre visible sur mac,iphone,windows,linux,etc... Le panel de comptences qu'il va falloir dvelopper.


a me fait penser  une capture vido d'une anim flash dans un div sur laquelle on superpose des boutons sur un layer transparent. L'avantage est de garder la main avec l'ide et ne plus se proccuper des configs client. Juste mettre en place un systme de capture vido.
La base thorique de ce raisonnement est que tous les constructeurs (Apple compris) font un effort sur le rendu vido - hardware, codecs - qu'importe le format, ils seront tous d'accord
-> pas trop compliqu dans le principe, ne requiert pas de software, on peut juste noter les coordonnes des boutons sur papier le temps de les reporter dans le layer html.  




> a va tre vite vue : tirage par le bas : html power, et je ne parle pas d'html5.
> Je parle du html de base : celui qui "devrait " s'afficher partout, sur toutes les rsolutions, sur tous les priphriques. Un peu comme aujourd'hui, mais en pire.


Pour l'instant seul l'iPhone pose vraiment problme. Reste  savoir quelle qualit on attend sur plateforme Apple.
Si la page est destine  rendre au mieux sur Apple , je suppose qu'il faudra concevoir sur des outils spcifiques (je ne connais pas la toolbox Apple)

Sinon la conception se fait en Flash, il faut juste donner le change pour les iPhoners.
<<



> - mon site sera visible sur Firefox ?
> - hum Firefox, sur quelle plateforme ?
> - iPhone.
> - non.
> - Pourtant je ne veux pas de flash dans mon site.
> - ah oui mais il y a pas de Firefox sur iPhone.
> - ah... Et sur android ?
> - Android, quelle version ? Attendez je regarde dans mon tableau de compatibilit naviguateur-os-version-html-css-javascript-png, vous voulez des animations ou pas ? a vous drange si votre site n'est pas lisible sur les vieux navigateurs ? Et pour les rseaux sociaux vous avez quelle approche ?
> - hum... vous embtez pas, je vais faire des flyers.
> ...


Les vieux navigateurs ne devraient pas occuper trop de temps. Il faut leur trouver une solution "basique" qui marche 

L'autre dveloppement, c'est un convertisseur AS > JS dont on avait dj parl, je crois. Les glyphes ne marcheront pas (alors qu'il ne posent pas de problme en vido) . En fait, Adobe Illustrator tait sans doute  l'origine de cette approche, mais on peut parier que personne hormis Adobe ne les grera, sauf en vido par couleur transparente(encore).

Finalement, je crois que le plus urgent pour un dveloppeur Flash est la capture vido, ensuite  galit : le sdk Apple et la conversion JS

Je dois prciser que je n'ai jamais dvelopp en Flash et que pour des raisons trs pratiques, je me suis souvent oppos aux projets Flash mme si je le trouve trs beau et intressant.

J'anime les titres avec une vieille version de truespace en raytracing pur et dur avec chemin de camra, mais les anims prennent un temps fou alors que les titres ray tracs sont trs rapides  faire. Je finis en layers photoshop.

Sinon en ce moment je suis trs C# mais je suis un papy C et  les technos embarques en C m'intressent. J'ai bien un contact Java expert en flash-like mais qui en garde un souvenir trs moyen (cf quelques posts + haut)  Bref cot Flash, je ne brille pas des masses.   

Mais si j'ai des besoins en Flash, je penserai  toi vu que tu as des qualits que j'aime bien chez les dveloppeurs. Je pense que tu en connais un rayon !   Rassure-toi, Flash n'est pas prt de disparaitre. Je pense que tu as de la chance de bien matriser un logiciel auteur pour faire rapidement de bonnes vidos ,  part la 3d, il n'y a pas beaucoup d'outils pour faire a bien. Je me demande souvent ce que les chaines TV utilisent,   Flash parfois, mais en 3D je ne sais pas

----------


## trenton

> Installer un pluguin aussi, a fait longtemps qu'on sait faire...


Il faudrait dj qu'Adobe soit capable de proposer un plugin pour ma plateforme, ce qui est loin d'tre gagn, et il faudrait ensuite que j'accepte de me plier aux conditions d'Adobe, ce que je ne ferais pas.




> Mais pour le blog qui vie grce  la pub...
> imaginez le devis et les temps de dveloppement 
> pour une app html5 flash,java,native client,et autre visible sur mac,iphone,windows,linux,etc... Le panel de comptences qu'il va falloir dvelopper.
> a va tre vite vue : tirage par le bas : html power, et je parle pas d'html5.
> Je parle du html de base : celui qu'y "devrait" s'afficher partout, sur toutes les rsolutions, sur tout les priphriques. Un peu comme aujourd'hui, mais en pire.


Du HTML pour un blog, que veux tu de plus ? Il n'y a rien de plus pratique  l'heure actuelle. C'est pas parce que le flash c'est "nouveau" que c'est mieux et mieux adapt.




> - hum firefox , sur quelle plateforme ?
> - iphone.


Ah ouais, et tu fais comment pour faire tourner un site en flash sur firefox sur l'iphone ?

Tes arguments sont ridicules, tous les navigateurs Web affichent  peu de choses prs la mme chose, il faut juste pas oublier qu'IE n'est pas un navigateur Web.

----------


## ferber

> Il faudrait dj qu'Adobe soit capable de proposer un plugin pour ma plateforme, ce qui est loin d'tre gagn, et il faudrait ensuite que j'accepte de me plier aux conditions d'Adobe, ce que je ne ferais pas.


D'accord, quelles sont les conditions qui vous gnent exactement ? 



> Du HTML pour un blog, que veux-tu de plus ? Il n'y a rien de plus pratique  l'heure actuelle. C'est pas parce que le flash c'est "nouveau" que c'est mieux et mieux adapt.


Ce que je veux de plus ?
Du flash.
Par contre flash n'est pas vraiment nouveau, il date de 95.
Votre notion du temps semble altr...
Vous tes senior dveloppeur sur as400 ?




> Ah ouais, et tu fais comment pour faire tourner un site en flash sur firefox sur l'iphone ?


Il est vrai que malheureusement cette plateforme ne permet pas d'afficher du swf.
Je vais peut-tre repenser au convertisseur swf >svg+js, rien que pour avoir le plaisir de savoir que du code flash tourne sur un ipad et le fait ramer, voir planter ( en javascript bien sur ), mais totalement conforme w3c. Dans l'esprit du web.
sinon il reste la possibilit d'installer androide sur l'iphone :






> Tes arguments sont ridicules, tous les navigateurs Web affichent  peu de choses prs la mme chose, il faut juste pas oublier qu'IE n'est pas un navigateur Web.


C'est bien le problme " peu de choses prs la mme chose" ce n'est pas "la mme chose". vous savez, arriver devant un responsable en lui disant "vous allez pas chipoter pour la dco, c'est  peu de choses prs la mme chose" a peut avoir des effets indsirable.

Concernant ie : c'est un navigateur, il n'est pas trs ct mais c'est un navigateur, je m'en sers souvent, d'ailleurs l'active x d'ie est bien pratique en c#.  

Et pour vous aider  bien dormir je finirais en disant que Flash fait partie du web, c'est ballot, mais le web c'est plus que le w3c, plus qu'Apple, plus que Ms, plus que Google.

D'ailleurs quand j'y pense au dbut des annes 2000 on en parlait mme pas du w3c. J'aimais bien cette poque. On passait notre temps  maudire microsoft, et a a demander ou cliquer pour afficher le cd dans "le linux".
Jusqu' ce que l'on dcouvre qu'il fallait mount  le cd
<<
- hien ? tu veux que je le monte o ?
>>
A ce demander comment ont avaient t assez btes pour acheter un imac, ( bien vite revendu d'ailleurs, au profil d'un pc). A cette poque le web fleurissait, on en profitait  fond, ( malgr les pubs "flashy" en gif, qui selon la lgende rendaient aveugle). 
C'tait une belle poque. Rvolue depuis longtemps, maintenant j'ai plus l'impression d'tre dans un remix de mauvais gout d'Akira(http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akira_%28manga%29). Avec des prtres ttanises au regard blme annonant l'arriv du dieu html5, avec en corolaire des majors qui s'croule de tous les cots, suivit des diteurs de livre, des journaux. 
une partie fonant vers l'arme  d'une longue file d'attente ou des demoiselles souriantes leurs expliquent le principe de la "fin du monde" toute en leur offrant un agrable caf.
L'autre parties se demandant s'il n'y aurait pas une alternative moins douloureuse, est-ce le bon choix ? Ne sont-ils pas pas en train choisir entre une mort lente et douloureuse, et une survie qui risque aussi de ne pas moins l'tre.
Les spectateurs regardant tous a d'un il dubitatif. Se gaussant devant les combats sanglant qui fleurisses pendant cette priode de grand changement 
<<
- je vais te le faire manger ton swf !! 
- J'en veux pas de ton html 5 !!
>>.
Spectateurs qui finiront par ce dire 
<<
- bon, c'est pas tout, mais il faut que je me remette sur mon code
>>

----------


## bioinfornatics

Toujours est-il pour faire des animations rien de plus simple en svg c'est trs bien document bien que la chose est nouvelle en 1 semaine on est un pro.
Pour ce qui de la compatibilit cette argument est fallacieux les bibliothques d'aujourd'hui se chargent de tout on fait notre petite fonction et elle fait le caf.
pour ce qui est de la webcam l je dis pas mais l encore c'est un besoin spcifique que l'on retouve pas souvent.
Maintenant lorsque l'on utilise une taglibrairy (JEE) le code HTML est adapt au navigateur l encore que ce soit du js ou javascript on s'embte pas avec la compatibilit.
Ah oui j'oubliais, pour faire cela il faut des personnes qui savent faire plus que du wysiwyg (dsoler du troll mais j'ai senti dans le prcdent post une petite pointe d'ironie, je mets ma dose galement pour mieux m'intgrer).
Pour moi c'est que fut un temps des personnes ont t attir par ce qui brille. On se retrouve maintenant avec un stock de personne que si on leur enlve flash ils vont mettre une plombe  faire du HTML car ils savent rien faire d'autres et vont chercher sur google comment on fait un retour  la ligne ?
Ah! on peut faire du HTML dynamique oO
c'est quoi PHP, hein Ja quoi ... java ....

----------


## cbleas

bonjour,


```

```

comment vous faites cela en HTML
http://www.silverlight.net/content/s...n/default.html
C'est un exemple comme un autre mais qui aujourd'hui me permet d'envisager de migrer vers l'internet

----------


## Invit

> Ah oui j'oubliais pour faire cel il faut des personnes qui savent faire plus que du wysiwyg (dsoler du troll mais j'ai senti dans le prcdent post une petite pointe d'ironie, je mets ma dose galement pour mieux m'intgrer).
> Pour moi c'est que fut un temps des personnes ont t attir par ce qui brille. On se retrouve maintenant avec un stock de personne que si on leur enlve flash ils vont mettre une plombe  faire du HTML car ils savent rien faire d'autres et vont google comment on fait un retour  la ligne ?
> Ah! On peut faire du HTML dynamique oO
> c'est quoi PHP, hein Ja quoi ... java ....


OK c'est marrant haha . Je pense que les Flash men garderont un avantage grce  la qualit gnrale du programme. Flash player par contre  chopp une mauvaise toux en avalant une pomme de travers.

Mais tout n'est pas jou, mme si Adobe est assez monolithique et peu cratif en matire de business. Les auteurs flash garderont un gros avantage, peu importe le software d'excution chez le client.

----------


## berceker united

> Une alternative pour faire quoi ? Tu as un exemple concret, quelque chose qu'on ne peut pas faire avec des technos libre que l'on peut faire avec flash ?


Je ne dis pas que Macromdia n'a pas fait un truc irralisable avec d'autre techno mais pour l'instant il n'y a rien.
C'est bien beau de dire que Flash c'est pas open source blablabla mais si c'est pour que a soit les autres qui fassent le travaille pour toi et qu'au final tu l'utilises gratuitement sans lcher le moindre roro a vaut pas le cot. 
Pourquoi ne te lances-tu pas dans l'aventure, d'en faire une version Open source ?

----------


## trenton

> D'accord, quelles sont les conditions qui vous gnent exactement ?


D'abord de ne pas pouvoir voir ce que fait exactement le logiciel, puisqu'il n'y a pas accs aux sources.




> Ce que je veux de plus ?
> Du flash.


Ben voil une bonne manire de ne pas rpondre. "Je sais que flash c'est mieux, je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais je sais que c'est mieux".




> Par contre flash n'est pas vraiment nouveau, il date de 95.


Oui, il n'est pas nouveau, mais il s'est impos plus tard que le HTML, d'o l'impression pour beaucoup de gens qui n'y connaissent rien que c'est le "nouveau" HTML, la version en mieux donc (puisque c'est nouveau).




> Je vais peut-tre repenser au convertisseur swf >svg+js, rien que pour avoir le plaisir de savoir que du code flash tourne sur un ipad et le fait ramer, voir planter ( en javascript bien sur ), mais totalement conforme w3c. Dans l'esprit du web.


Oui, on peut faire des boucles infinies en JS, mais un bon site Web de toute faon s'affiche dj bien sans JS qui n'est utilis que pour ajouter un peu plus de confort.




> C'est bien le problme " peu de choses prs la mme chose" ce n'est pas "la mme chose". vous savez, arriver devant un responsable en lui disant "vous allez pas chipoter pour la dco, c'est  peu de choses prs la mme chose" a peut avoir des effets indsirable.


Les diffrences vont surtout se voir sur les diffrentes tailles d'cran et sur les lments qui ne sont pas propres au site mais au navigateur comme par exemple la couleur des barres de scroll. On va pas tous lire un site de la mme manire, certains vont vouloir agrandir le texte car ils sont myopes, le site va donc tre affich plus gros que chez les autres, en quoi est-ce un problme ?



> Concernant ie : c'est un navigateur, il n'est pas trs ct mais c'est un navigateur, je m'en sers souvent, d'ailleurs l'active x d'ie est bien pratique en c#.


Oui, c'est un navigateur, mais pas un navigateur Web, en ce sens qu'il ne lit pas les standards du Web mais ses standards  lui. De la mme manire, je peux crer mon lecteur flash (et certains l'ont fait), et voir que le rsultat est pas le mme qu'avec le lecteur d'Adobe : conclusion, on a le mme problme (certes, Gnash est moins rpendu qu'IE pour le moment, mais il ne tient qu'aux sites Web de changer la donne).




> comment vous faites cela en HTML
> http://www.silverlight.net/content/s...n/default.html


Chez moi je vois juste une image avec crit silverlight dessus, en HTML il faut que tu utilises la balise <img>. (sinon tu nous dis ce que c'est, car on a pas tous flash ou silverlight sur nos machines)

----------


## trenton

> Pourquoi ne te lances-tu pas dans l'aventure, d'en faire une version Open source ?


Une version open source de quoi ? Pour rpondre  quel besoin encore une fois ? Le besoin ce n'est pas flash, apprenez  exprimer le besoin de faon prcise !

Aujourd'hui quand je navigue, mon premier besoin c'est de pouvoir agir sur le code source de diffrentes manires : rechercher dans la page, corrig l'orthographe dans mon formulaire, zoomer sur le texte, et le tout sans avoir  tout apprendre  chaque fois que je change de site (il faut donc que ce soit le navigateur qui se charge de cela, sachant aussi que je n'ai pas forcment les mmes besoins que les autres et donc je peux vouloir faire mon propre navigateur): c'est le HTML qui rpond  ce besoin aujourd'hui, pas le flash, ni le silverlight.

----------


## _skip

De nouveau un tas de mauvaise foi accablante.
On peut trouver  flash plein de dfauts, mais faut pas oublier que cela fait plus de 10 ans qu'il comble un sacr vide.

Et c'est maintenant que le html5 se proccupe des situations pour lesquelles on a besoin de flash, et encore le temps que tous les grands acteurs du web se mettent d'accord c'est pas avant 2012 que ce sera utilisable.
C'est l que des gens devraient se rendre compte que les super standards open source qui vont sauver le monde n'ont quand mme pas une monstre avance.

----------


## ferber

> Toujours est-il pour faire des animations rien de plus simple en svg c'est trs bien document bien que la chose est nouvelle en 1 semaine on est un pro.
> Pour ce qui de la compatibilit cette argument est fallacieux les bibliothques d'aujourd'hui se chargent de tout on fait notre petite fonction et elle fait le caf.
> Pour ce qui est de la webcam l je dis pas mais l encore c'est un besoin spcifique que l'on retouve pas souvent.
> Maintenant lorsque l'on utilise une taglibrairy (JEE) le code HTML est adapt au navigateur l encore que ce soit du js ou javascript on s'embte pas avec la compatibilit.
> Ah oui j'oubliais pour faire cela il faut des personnes qui savent faire plus que du wysiwyg (dsoler du troll mais j'ai sentis dans le prcdent post une petite pointe d'ironie, je mets ma dose galement pour mieux m'intgrer).
> Pour moi c'est que fut un temps des personnes ont t attir par ce qui brille on se retrouve maintenant avec un stock de personne que si on leur enlve flash ils vont mettre une plombe  faire du HTML car ils savent rien faire d'autres et vont chercher sur google comment on fait un retour  la ligne ?
> Ah! on peut faire du HTML dynamique oO
> c'est quoi PHP, hein Ja quoi ... java ....


he he pour le format swf, j'utilise flash develop, donc que du code. 
je me permets au passage d'ajouter un lien vers cette excellent ide : http://www.flashdevelop.org/wikidocs...itle=Main_Page
pour svg, vous pouvez jeter un oeil  la road map de mozzilla http://www.mozilla.org/projects/svg/status.html
Vous pouvez voir que quelques lments clef comme les fonts et les animations comporte encore des bugs.
Pour web-kit c'est encore mieux le module d'animation n'est pas implment :
http://webkit.org/projects/svg/status.xml
Alors bon...

----------


## cbleas

```

```

C'est tout simplement des Graphiques des effets visuels des datagrid... et plein d'autre chose qui laisse au dveloppeur une libert sans fin.
Ainsi si tu veux dans une liste droulante rajouter une image, un bouton pourquoi pas un film tu peux.
En d'autre mot c'est ce qui permet d'utiliser des applications bureau en internet.
Pour ma part j'en ai besoin pour me lancer dans l'internet car sinon mes clients trouveraient mes versions en regression.
Maintenant si internet c'est uniquement des images des liens c'est que j'ai pas bien compris pourquoi Apple se vendait si bien

----------


## trenton

> De nouveau un tas de mauvaise foi accablante.
> On peut trouver  flash plein de dfauts, mais faut pas oublier que cela fait plus de 10 ans qu'il comble un sacr vide.
> 
> Et c'est maintenant que le html5 se proccupe des situations pour lesquelles on a besoin de flash, et encore le temps que tous les grands acteurs du web se mettent d'accord c'est pas avant 2012 que ce sera utilisable.
> C'est l que des gens devraient se rendre compte que les super standards open source qui vont sauver le monde n'ont quand mme pas une monstre avance.


Si tu parles de la vido, on savait dj faire avant l'arrive de flash, alors je vois pas de quoi tu parles exactement. Si tu parles de la 3D, oui d'accord, WebGL n'est pas encore utilis, mais sans doute principalement parce que le besoin n'est pas encore vraiment l. Si SVG est peu utilis, c'est aussi un peu parce que la majorits des besoins sont couvert par les possibilits offertes par l'HTML et le CSS.




> En d'autre mot c'est ce qui permet d'utiliser des applications bureau en internet.


Encore une fois, on ne parle pas de la mme chose: si on parle d'application, on n'oublie tout de suite le HTML qui n'est pas fait pour a, on parlera plutt des diffrentes bibliothques pour faire des interfaces. C'est incroyable mais vrai : on peut utiliser Internet sans passer par son navigateur...

----------


## berceker united

> Une version open source de quoi ? Pour rpondre  quel besoin encore une fois ? Le besoin ce n'est pas flash, apprenez  exprimer le besoin de faon prcise !
> 
> Aujourd'hui quand je navigue, mon premier besoin c'est de pouvoir agir sur le code source de diffrentes manires : rechercher dans la page, corrig l'orthographe dans mon formulaire, zoomer sur le texte, et le tout sans avoir  tout apprendre  chaque fois que je change de site (il faut donc que ce soit le navigateur qui se charge de cela, sachant aussi que je n'ai pas forcment les mmes besoins que les autres et donc je peux vouloir faire mon propre navigateur): c'est le HTML qui rpond  ce besoin aujourd'hui, pas le flash, ni le silverlight.


Je crois que tu confonds des choses et tu parles que de ton besoin personnel.
Faire un site basique en flash alors qu'il aurait pu tre fait en HTML et un peu de js c'est ridicule mais lorsqu'il s'agit de faire un site un peu plus chiad la technologie flash rpond plus simplement. Pour cela il suffit d'aller sur des sites de constructeurs automobile et je te lance le dfi de le faire en HTML/Js/CSS avec la mme fluidit et le mme devis  fournir au client.
Le raisonnement au niveau personnel n'est plus le mme qu'un niveau client.
Dire que Flash est inutile comme tu me laisses sous entendre me parait ridicule. C'est pas parce que tu n'en a pas besoin personnellement que ceux qui l'utilisent sont des idiots.

----------


## Paul TOTH

> Si tu parles de la vido, on savait dj faire avant l'arrive de flash, alors je vois pas de quoi tu parles exactement. Si tu parles de la 3D, oui d'accord, WebGL n'est pas encore utilis, mais sans doute principalement parce que le besoin n'est pas encore vraiment l. Si SVG est peu utilis, c'est aussi un peu parce que la majorits des besoins sont couvert par les possibilits offertes par l'HTML et le CSS.
> 
> 
> 
> Encore une fois, on ne parle pas de la mme chose: si on parle d'application, on n'oublie tout de suite le HTML qui n'est pas fait pour a, on parlera plutt des diffrentes bibliothques pour faire des interfaces. C'est incroyable mais vrai : on peut utiliser Internet sans passer par son navigateur...


oui on peut...mais tu as des clients qui rclament des applications web car elles prsentent l'avantage de supprimer toute installation sur le poste.

elles sont gnralement adaptes pour des sites complexes (mutisite, VPN, tltravailleurs...)

elles ne rclament pas une homognit des postes (le service comm qui reste sous Mac car ils n'ont toujours pas compris que sur PC aussi on fait de la publication...) etc...

cela permet galement de mutualiser les applications en intgrant dans l'intranet des modules externes, le client n'a alors plus qu'un point d'entr dans ses applications au lieu de subir les icones criardes de l'un, les raccourcis clavier de l'autre etc...

Maintenant, je suis tout  fait d'accord pour dire qu'il manque un client riche volu qui offre la centralisation du web sans avoir  rien dployer sur le poste...en fait ce qu'on avait sur AS/400 avec les consoles 5250 mais en plus volu  ::):  Le navigateur Web est bien pour de la doc, c'est moins adapt pour les applications de gestion, les pices jointes, le copier/coller (surtout le coller), le WYSIWYG etc...

----------


## berceker united

Je crois qu'il faut prciser une petite chose ct flash. 
Il ne faut pas confondre flash type animation graphique et les applications type RIA comme le propose maintenant Adobe avec Flex microsoft avec Sylverlight Java avec JavaFx. Si j'ai bien compris. Par contre, cela existait bien avant que Flex existe avec XUL mais uniquement compatible Firefox.

----------


## Invit

Des jeux bluffants en html 5 

Asteroids est assez jouable, defender est une bonne copie de l'original Williams.
Ya aussi un Wolfenstein-like .   

http://www.phpguru.org/static/html5-examples

Pour ma part , cette page rpond mieux aux questions que 25 pages de topic !  Peu importe la carrire de Flash, Html 5 est un sacr concurrent.

Ferber, voici de quoi alimenter ton convertisseur.  Dcidment les pages anglophones sont chouettes

----------


## pseudocode

> Je crois qu'il faut prciser une petite chose cot flash. 
> Il ne faut pas confondre flash type animation graphique et les applications type RIA comme le propose maintenant Adobe avec Flex microsoft avec Sylverlight Java avec JavaFx. Si j'ai bien compris. Par contre, cela existait bien avant que Flex existe avec XUL mais uniquement compatible FF.


Il faut surtout ne pas confondre "afficher une page web" (ce qui est la raison d'tre d'un navigateur web) et "excuter une application web" (ce qui est la raison d'tre d'une plateforme d'excution".

Meme si la frontire entre ces deux rles est de plus en plus floue, il faut bien voir que les specs originelles du W3C (html4) concernaient uniquement l'affichage de page web. Avec HTML5, on commence a voir apparaitre certaines specs relatives a la plateforme d'execution (socket, storage, ...). Mais on est encore loin d'une spec a la AVM, CLR ou JVM.

A l'inverse, flash/silverlight/jfx sont des plateformes d'excution. Ces technos ne sont d'ailleurs pas du tout ddies  l'affichage web. C'est uniquement parce que le navigateur est capable de faire cohabiter un objet Flash et des controles HTML dans la meme page qu'on a la fausse impression que flash est "intgr"  la page web.

----------


## Paul TOTH

Voil une comparaison qui me semble intressante

version Flash 5% de CPU
http://www.jorin.com/shed/zx-spectrum-48k-games/

version Canvas 15% de CPU
http://jsspeccy.zxdemo.org/

Aprs on peut s'interroger sur la qualit du code et la complexit de ralisation...mais tout de mme  ::):

----------


## Camille_B

Il y a smokescreen

http://smokescreen.us/

Un convertisseur flash → javascript + html 5.

Amusant, mais encore peu performant.

----------


## Invit

Flash et canvas peuvent cohabiter pacifiquement cependant, 
Il est trop tt pour faire des benchmarks et puis il faudrait comparer des codes strictement semblables qui ne font pas appel  une fonction random et qui poussent le cpu  ~50% car on ne sait pas ce qui tourne en tche de fond.

D'aprs ce que j'ai compris , javascript sera un poil plus lent que Flash qui a plus de marge de manoeuvre pour pCoder. A terme , JS ne rsoud pas les problmes venus avec Flash et dont Flash n'est pas 100% responsable. 

Mais d'o vient cette comptition au fait ?  SJ a  peine esquiss des reproches techniques, le problme est politique, le problme c'est que les developpeurs Flash ne trouvent plus de boulot car un Flash en panne sur une partie du parc ne sert pas  grand chose.

Et si vous perdiez moins de temps  vous sarbacaner des grains de riz et plus  chercher des solutions aux vrais problmes ?

----------


## Invit

> Il y a smokescreen
> 
> http://smokescreen.us/
> 
> Un convertisseur flash → javascript + html 5.
> 
> Amusant, mais encore peu performant.


mmmmm ! voil qui est interressant  ::ccool::

----------


## kimjoa

> Il y a smokescreen
> 
> http://smokescreen.us/
> 
> Un convertisseur flash → javascript + html 5.
> 
> Amusant, mais encore peu performant.


Super !! et dire que c'est pas Apple ou Adobe qui l'a fait  ::aie::  , pas le temps d'essayer mais les demo ont l'air concluant , mme s'il s'agit que de bannire anim..... A coup sr un produit bien utile pour l'iphone !!

----------


## bioinfornatics

c'est marrant ferber car malheureusement j'utilise des animations svg et l ou l'affichage est le meilleur c'est avec webkit!!!

----------


## stardeath

> c'est marrant ferber car malheureusement j'utilise des animations svg et l ou l'affichage est le meilleur c'est avec webkit!!!





> Pour web-kit c'est encore mieux le module d'animation n'est pas implment :
> http://webkit.org/projects/svg/status.xml
> Alors bon...


c'est marrant mais moi je lis la mme chose que ferber, ou alors le site n'est pas mis  jour.

----------


## unknow0

> c'est marrant mais moi je lis la mme chose que ferber, ou alors le site n'est pas mis  jour.





> Last update: Jan 5th, 2010.


Je crois que tu as ta rponse  :;):

----------


## stardeath

bah voil, comment reprocher  quelqu'un que le site web cens informer ne le fait pas ...

----------


## trenton

> Je crois que tu confonds des choses et tu parles que de ton besoin personnel.


Je me place du point de vue de l'utilisateur final, pas du dveloppeur, encore moins du point de vue du commercial. De ce point de vue, mon constat est trs clair (mais je peux comprendre que d'autres aient un autre point de vue, je dis pas que le miens est le meilleur): si on parle de site Web, le HTML correspond parfaitement  ce que j'attends. Si on parle d'applications, et d'interface graphique, c'est un tout autre dbat, et pour moi, ni HTML ni Flash ne correspondent  ce que j'attends, car j'attends d'une application qu'elle s'intgre bien dans mon environnement, et je pense que SJ raisonne aussi du point de vue de l'utilisateur, et il sait qu'il sera plus  l'aise avec une application en objective-C qui utilise UIKit.

Aprs, du point de vue du dveloppeur, c'est sr que a dpend du dveloppeur, du projet, du temps qu'il y a, et de l'importance qu'il accorde  l'utilisateur final, etc. 




> Dire que Flash est inutile comme tu me laisses sous entendre me parait ridicule. C'est pas parce que tu n'en a pas besoin personnellement que ceux qui l'utilisent sont des idiots.


Je ne dis pas que ceux qui l'utilisent sont des idiots, je dis juste que du point de vue de l'utilisateur finale, Flash n'est pas ce qu'il y a de plus adapt, quelque soit le besoin, et que envisager le HTML comme solution pour faire une application n'est pas non plus ce qui rpondra au mieux.

----------


## Invit

> [...]
> Si on parle de site Web, le HTML correspond parfaitement  ce que j'attends. Si on parle d'applications, et d'interface graphique, c'est un tout autre dbat, et pour moi, ni HTML ni Flash ne correspondent  ce que j'attends, car j'attends d'une application qu'elle s'intgre bien dans mon environnement, et je pense que SJ raisonne aussi du point de vue de l'utilisateur, et il sait qu'il sera plus  l'aise avec une application en objective-C qui utilise UIKit.
> 
> Je ne dis pas que ceux qui l'utilisent sont des idiots, je dis juste que du point de vue de l'utilisateur finale, Flash n'est pas ce qu'il y a de plus adapt, quelque soit le besoin, et que envisager le HTML comme solution pour faire une application n'est pas non plus ce qui rpondra au mieux.


Yep Trenton, 
Tout  fait d'accord avec toi, SJ a fait le seul bon choix pour sa petite boite embarque. Grce au C il aura les perfs d'un i7 et l'intgration d'une game-boy, intgration dont il voudra garder jalousement la recette. Ce mec sait ce qu'il fait et les autres peuvent encore jouer le rle du PC jadis. Lui cre un march captif hard + soft aux droits d'auteur protgs, a plait  un million d'utilisateurs par mois rien que pour l'iPad et surtout aux pros du multimedia qui en ont marre des hackers.

Reste le sort de l'excellent Flash qui ressemble  un Dommage Collatral !

Nonobstant le talent des bons Flashistes et la grande qualit de l'ide flash , Flash a cess d'tre le media  tout faire et mme cess d'tre un media tout court puisque sa compatibilit ne dpend plus d'une prouesse technique mais d'un *miracle politique*. 
Un echec de l'iPad et un effondrement de l'iPhone tait la seule chance de Flash , ce miracle semble trs compromis voire impossible dsormais.

Que les gnies de Flash s'adaptent dans la douleur (mais avec de trs bonnes perspectives), c'est un fait.  Les applications restent en code natif et les vaches sont bien gardes, chacun son job.

Il y a un march pour les applis web, soit des programmes de saisie basiques, soit des mauvaises copies de logiciel en version web parce qu'on a rien d'autre sous la main... 
Saisir des colonnes de chiffres sur le web OK , faire de l'excel ou du word en ligne ,   a n'arrivera pas de sitt.

----------


## ferber

Une autre lib permettant d'afficher du swf sur ipad : http://paulirish.com/work/gordon/demos/
Celle ci utilise js+svg.
A croire que le svg n'est pas si peu avanc que je le pensais.
ce moteur est assez rapide  premire vue pour afficher convenablement des bannires publicitaires sur ipad et iphone. Et bien sr des sites flash au format swf 1 et 2.
http://blogs.adobe.com/jd/2010/01/go..._runtimes.html
Je ne sais pas si l'intgration de l'as3 est en cours, mais c'est une ventualit.
idem pour la video et les sons.
Cela ouvre de nouvelles rflections et de nouvelles possibilits.
Car finalement la lib en question, c'est une sorte de pluguin en javascript.
Qu'il faudra/sera tlcharger sur chaque site utilisant ce type de procd. Gordon pse pour l'instant 57 kilo  premire vue, ce qui n'est pas violent.
voici la listes des tag swf support : 
http://wiki.github.com/tobeytailor/g...-support-table

Voil pour ceux qui utilisent l'ide flash vous pouvez directement rendre vos animations flash de la manire suivante :



> To create Gordon compatible SWF movies with, for instance, the Flash IDE, open the Publish Settings dialog, click the Flash tab and select Flash Player 1 or 2 from the Version pop-up menu. Incompatibility errors during the following publish process of your movie points to used features which are not supported by the selected Flash Player version and therefore not by Gordon at this time.


concernant la compatibilit navigateur 



> Gordon currently targets the following platforms:
> 
>     * Mozilla Firefox >= 3.0
>     * Apple Safari >= 3.1
>     * Google Chrome >= 1.0
>     * Opera >= 10.50 Beta
> 
> There are known compatibility issues with:
> 
>     * Microsoft Internet Explorer >= 1.0


Et pour utiliser gordon tout est expliqu sur cette page :
http://wiki.github.com/tobeytailor/gordon/

----------


## ferber

a noter qu'une nouveaut semble pointer le bout de son nez chez adobe je ne sais pas comment a tourne mais a arrive :
http://www.minutebuzz.com/Adobe-se-f...a2830.html?com
video :

----------


## Invit

> Une autre lib permettant d'afficher du swf sur ipad : http://paulirish.com/work/gordon/demos/
> Celle-ci utilise js+svg.
> A croire que le svg n'est pas si peu avanc que je le pensais.
> ce moteur est assez rapide  premire vue pour afficher convenablement des bannires publicitaires sur ipad et iphone. Et bien sr des sites flash au format swf 1 et 2.
> http://blogs.adobe.com/jd/2010/01/go..._runtimes.html
> Je ne sais pas si l'intgration de l'as3 est en cours, mais c'est une ventualit.
> idem pour la video et les sons.
> Cela ouvre de nouvelles rflections et de nouvelles possibilits.
> Car finalement la lib en question, c'est une sorte de pluguin en javascript.
> ...


Heureux de savoir que tu as trouv chaussure  ton pied ferber

Si j'avais du temps , je m'interresserais  native client, peut-tre bientt

----------


## ferber

> Heureux de savoir que tu as trouv chaussure  ton pied ferber


Pas tout a fait, il manque la lecture et l'xcution du byte code abc.
cela fait longtemps qu'adobe a offert a a mozilla. 
Sauf que pour l'implmenter en javascript, il va falloir du boulot  la base il est en c++. donc il serait plus judicieux de transformer le byte code en javascript, de le stoquer gzip dans le rep de l'application, et de l'excuter  la demande.
https://developer.mozilla.org/en/Tamarin




> Si j'avais du temps , je m'interresserais  native client, peut-tre bientt


a a l'air intressant.
le seul bmol tant la disponibilit pour certaines plateformes.

----------


## Palca

> comment vous faites cela en HTML
> http://www.silverlight.net/content/s...n/default.html
> C'est un exemple comme un autre mais qui aujourd'hui me permet d'envisager de migrer vers l'internet


En Javascript : http://jqueryui.com/demos/




> Je me place du point de vue de l'utilisateur final, pas du dveloppeur, encore moins du point de vue du commercial. De ce point de vue, mon constat est trs clair (mais je peux comprendre que d'autres aient un autre point de vue, je dis pas que le miens est le meilleur): si on parle de site Web, le HTML correspond parfaitement  ce que j'attends. Si on parle d'applications, et d'interface graphique, c'est un tout autre dbat, et pour moi, ni HTML ni Flash ne correspondent  ce que j'attends, car j'attends d'une application qu'elle s'intgre bien dans mon environnement, et je pense que SJ raisonne aussi du point de vue de l'utilisateur, et il sait qu'il sera plus  l'aise avec une application en objective-C qui utilise UIKit.


SJ veut des applications natives parce qu'il touche 30% de leurs prix de vente, faut pas aller chercher plus loin.
Niveau interface, je doute que l'utilisateur lambda soit capable de faire la diffrence entre UIKit et a : http://www.jqtouch.com/
Je ne dis pas que les applications natives n'ont pas leur place, elles sont parfaitement justifies pour les jeux, l'utilisation de l'appareil photo ou de l'acclromtre, mais une grande partie des applications prsentes sur l'App Store auraient parfaitement pu tre faites en HTML et Javascript.




> Il y a un march pour les applis web, soit des programme de saisie basiques, soit des mauvaises copies de logiciel en version web parce qu'on a rien d'autre sous la main... 
> Saisir des colonnes de chiffres sur le web OK , faire de l'excel ou du word en ligne ,   a n'arrivera pas de sitt


Google Docs, Zoho, bientt MS Office...

Sinon pour ce qui est du HTML5 remplaant le Flash, j'espre que a arrivera un jour, mais a ne semble pas pour tout de suite : http://html5readiness.com/
Quant  parler de convertisseurs Flash => HTML5 qui arrivent  convertir des bannires de pub, c'est pas vraiment a l'intrt... Le jour o ils le feront pour applications Flex entires ce sera autre chose.

----------


## Invit

> Pas tout a fait, il manque la lecture et l'xcution du byte code abc.
> cela fait longtemps qu'adobe a offert a a mozilla. 
> Sauf que pour l'implmenter en javascript, il vas falloir du boulot a la base il est en c++. donc il serrait plus judicieux de transformer le byte code en javascript, de le stoquer gzip dans le rep de l'application, et de l'excuter a la demande.
> https://developer.mozilla.org/en/Tamarin


Si je comprends , c'est le parser javascript de mozilla ?  euh, j'ai rien compris ::?: 




> a a l'air intressant.
> le seul bmol tant la disponibilit pour certaines plateforme.


En fait, a ne me drange pas de me limiter  Chrome, sans me la jouer S.Jobs. Les 3 navigateurs sont installs sur toutes mes machines, Chrome s'installe en 3mn chrono, en plus , c'est mon prfr des 3..

J'aimerais bien remercier la fondation mozilla pour le service rendu pendant des annes mais l, mon ADN  chop le gne Chrome !

  Cela dit, mme ultra optimis, il me semble difficile d'galer le rendu et la rponse d'un programme install via un vieux setup. Je fais du traitement de signal et je mets toujours le temps dans l'axe des X scrollable ce qui me donne un genre d'Audacity (en + beau). Il faut reconnaitre que le web parvient  donner le change pour les applications de type document mais pour le signal, c'est nul !

Par contre, c'est gnial pour les rapports synthtiques, mais pas pour manipuler le raw signal. D'autant que mes algoritmes de scroll sont bien optimiss et fluides. Pas envie de laisser un navigateur pour grand-mres scroller  ma place, chacun ses petites manies ::): 

Quant  la perf : je manipule des pages de 200 Mb et des documents de 3  50  Gb et l'affichage de la premire fentre arrive en 0.5 s. au dmarrage. Ensuite, les temps de scroll sont de quelques ms. Le chargement depuis le disque dure 2 ~ 3 s. Le traitement d'1 Go de binaire va de 5  20 s. et une minute par Go de sqLite . L'quivalent en web dpasserait une vie humaine  ::aie::

----------


## ferber

> Si je comprends , c'est le parser javascript de mozilla ?  euh, j'ai rien compris


En fait c'est la machine virtuelle d'action script, le moteur qui excute l'action script 3 dans le flash player. Adobe l'a donne  Mozilla il y a deux trois ans.
Mozilla s'en ai pas vraiement servi, il on gard le jitc, et on laiss le reste, mais il le laisse sur leur serveur. c'est ecrit en c++ et les sources sont tlchargeable.
a permet de compiler de l'action script en ABC, de l'excuter, et de le dcompiler, avec jitc, etc

----------


## ferber

Premire bride de convertisseur action script >javascript en vue.
Ecrit en c#. 



> ///action script
> 	public class  stringTest
> 	{
> 		private var s:String = "s";
> 		public function stringTest(a:String) {
> 			this.s = a;
> 		}
> 		public function size() :int{
> 			return this.s.length;
> ...





> //javascript
> 
>  <script language="javascript"> 
> 
> 
> 
> 	this.stringTest=function( a ) 
> 	{ 
> 
> ...


vous pouvez testez a tourne sous ff,ie6,safarie,chrome;
a prend bien compte que intfo est static,
alors que size() ne l'est pas.
bref, c'est rigolo

----------


## Invit

Je vais faire mon papiC :

Peux tu mettre du code conditionnel sous flash  (ton ide de dev/debug) :
Genre


```

```

Si tu peux te bricoler un truc comme a, tu peux pousser ton multiplateforme trs loin. [/papiC]


Autre chose :
Ya une bonne interview video de Steve Jobs sur leMonde.fr, il parle de flash et je crois que a relativise pas mal. La video c'est mieux que l'crit , surtout sur les sujets sensibles.

----------


## ferber

> Je vais faire mon papiC :
> 
> Peux-tu mettre du code conditionnel sous flash  (ton ide de dev/debug) :
> Genre
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ```
> ...


alors en fait le logiciel s'appelle gond
ce n'est pas un compilateur.
Il prend un code c# ou action Script le convertit en une reprsentation object en memoire. chaque type d'oject ayant ensuite une rgle d'criture.
exemple les fields :


```

```

Donc pour l'instant tout ce qui est prcd de # est un commentaire hormis #region (comme en c#)
Aprs les conditions peuvent tre implmentes.



> Autre chose :
> Il y a une bonne interview vido de Steve Jobs sur leMonde.fr, il parle de flash et je crois que a relativise pas mal. La video c'est mieux que l'crit , surtout sur les sujets sensibles.


Je vais regarder si je trouve la vido.

----------


## Invit

> Alors en fait le logiciel s'appelle gond
> ce n'est pas un compilateur.
> Il prend un code c# ou action Script le convertit en une reprsentation object en mmoire. Chaque type d'oject ayant ensuite une rgle d'criture.
> 
> Donc pour l'instant tout ce qui est prcd de # est un commentaire hormis #region (comme en c#)
> Aprs les conditions peuvent tre implmentes.
> Je vais regarder si je trouve la vido


En fait je disais a parce que je pensais que le code flash tait dit sur l'ide mais si je comprends, tu peux utiliser visual studio.

VS ne fait pas grand chose en graphique (rien mme) mais comme diteur de code , il n'y a pas mieux..

Donc tu dites du javascript sur VS , moi je cherche un petit diteur js sympa, coloration syntaxique et navigation dans le code comme avec VS. 
Une ide ?

Bonne continuation en tout cas, j'espre que  gond sera  la hauteur de tes attentes.

----------


## trenton

> En Javascript : http://jqueryui.com/demos/
> 
> SJ veut des applications natives parce qu'il touche 30% de leurs prix de vente, faut pas aller chercher plus loin.
> Niveau interface, je doute que l'utilisateur lambda soit capable de faire la diffrence entre UIKit et a : http://www.jqtouch.com/


Il faudrait que je teste sur un appareil pour me faire une ide (sur mon navigateur en tout cas a ne semble pas marcher), mais dans tous les cas, il y a redondance d'une part (a sert  quoi si a copie UIKit, a ne sera pas adapt aux autres appareils alors pourquoi ne pas utiliser UIKit directement ?), et tu ne bnficies pas des amliorations ventuelles d'Apple d'autres part, et pas sr non plus que ton application du coup s'adapte aussi bien aux prfrences de l'utilisateur...

Bref, j'ai du mal  saisir l'intrt technique. (mais peut-tre que l'intrt est de ne pas subir la politique d'Apple, mais l, la solution c'est de ne pas dvelopper pour Apple du tout).

----------


## ferber

> En fait je disais a parce que je pensais que le code flash tait dit sur l'ide mais si je comprends, tu peux utiliser visual studio.
> 
> VS ne fait pas grand chose en graphique (rien mme) mais comme diteur de code , y a pas mieux..
> 
> Donc tu dites du javascript sur VS , moi je cherche un petit diteur js sympa, coloration syntaxique et navigation dans le code comme avec VS. 
> Une ide ?
> 
> Bonne continuation en tous cas, j'espre que  gond sera  la hauteur de tes attentes.


Alors le code de gond est en c# et est un ide.
Il regroupe une petite app de dessin vectoriel, pour la quel chaque objects peut tre export en code c#( mme type de comportement graphics que flash).
Il a aussi un rad base de donne Mssql+c#,sqlite+c# ou php,Mysql +php et actions script.
Il intgre donc aussi des parseurs de code ( utilise  la foi pour faire une reprsentation graphics du code sous forme d'une tree view  et pour convertir dans un autre language, faire l'autocompletion etc ).
Il permet de grer des projet c# et action script, d'editer leur code et de parcourir les fichiers, de compiler(via les compilateurs des languagues si ils sont invocable en ligne de command ) etc.
Il intgre aussi divers outils, zippage, exploration dbb editeur html ....

Dit comme a il ressemble a un outils fort sympathique.
Sauf que l'diteur vectoriel n'est pas termine et est trs largement dpass par inkascape flash, illustrator.
L'diteur de code c# et As et dpass par le vs, flashDevelop, et surement sharpdevlop, sans parler de monodevlop.
le rad est dpass par celui de windev.
Les librarys de parsage n'utilise pas les expressions rgulires du coup sur du gros projet c'est pas le feu.
L'diteur html est bas sur l'active x d'ie6, donc dpass.
Et comme il est en c# il est d-compilable en trois cliques, donc impossible a vendre,
etc...
Le seul gros avantage est d'avoir et de connaitre les sources. ce qui permet d'ajouter des functions de temps en temps comme la conversion action script vers javascript ou la conversion de svg en swf.
C'est un peut une usine a gaze des fois pratique, des fois pas.
voila pour gond.


Ensuite pour la question d'un bonne idee javascript la rponse est que je n'en connais pas. Car le javascript depuis ie et netscape, j'ai pris partis de l'viter autant que possible. En cas de besoin j'utilise gond en renommant les .js en .as du coups il les parses comme du code action script sa fait une colorisation syntaxique, et une vue des objets dans la tree view des classes. Mais c'est pas le feu. D'autant que le gros problme du js. Et que le typage n'est pas obligatoire, du coup avec un code comme : 


```
var nomPrenom;
```

Comme il n'y a pas de type dclar pour la variable on ne peut pas faire afficher l'auto compltion.

----------


## Palca

> Il faudrait que je teste sur un appareil pour me faire une ide (sur mon navigateur en tout cas a ne semble pas marcher), mais dans tous les cas, il y a redondance d'une part (a sert  quoi si a copie UIKit, a ne sera pas adapt aux autres appareils alors pourquoi ne pas utiliser UIKit directement ?), et tu ne bnficies pas des amliorations ventuelles d'Apple d'autres part, et pas sr non plus que ton application du coup s'adapte aussi bien aux prfrences de l'utilisateur...
> 
> Bref, j'ai du mal  saisir l'intrt technique. (mais peut tre que l'intrt est de ne pas subir la politique d'Apple, mais l, la solution c'est de ne pas dvelopper pour Apple du tout).


C'est pas une copie d'UIKit, juste un ensemble d'effets et de graphismes comparables  UIKit,  mon sens idal pour les utilisateurs iPhone lambda "c'est bien parce que c'est beau".

L'intrt ? C'est du web, donc accessible  tout smartphone, et Apple n'a pas son mot  dire. Plutt que d'aller faire de l'Objective-C pour iPhone, du Silverlight pour Windows Phone 7 et du Java pour Android, il n'y a que des technologies web  matriser.
Les prfrences utilisateurs ? Il y a plutt le choix : sessions, base de donnes, cookies...

----------


## Invit

Voici la video de S. Jobs.
http://www.lemonde.fr/technologies/a...#xtor=RSS-3208

----------


## ferber

Je ne suis pas convaincu par ces propos, sauf peut-tre sur le fait qu'adobe n'est pas amene un player sur iphone suffisamment puissant pour convaincre Apple. Ce point ne m'tonnerais pas, d'autant plus que la version 10.1 vient tout juste de passer en realease candidate 7 pour pc et net book.
Donc la un bon discours c'est celui de google:
<<
- bonjour vous avez un player pour notre plateforme qui tourne bien, on envisage de l'implmenter dans notre systme ?
- hum non, il est en cours de dveloppement, on est  fond dessus.
- ha, d'accord et bien pour l'instant on fait sans, mais "move our ass" il y a des technologies concurrentes qui demandent  prendre votre place.
>>

le rsultt est le mme. Pas de player offert par adobe. pas de player sur la plateforme.
Mais SJ a pris partie de diaboliser adobe, adobe passe pour une victime, et du coup des personnes s'opposent  lui...
Mais s'il avait dit ds le dbut, 
<
-flash, on le veut sur notre plateforme ! Mais pour l'instant adobe n'a pas mis de player convenable  disposition. Donc pour l'instant c'est sans flash.
>
Le rsultat aurait t le mme, mais le tout aurait beaucoup mieux pass.

----------


## cbleas

```

```

SJ veut que tout ce qui passe chez lui soit payant et lui rapporte il utilise tous les moyens et c'est tout.

----------


## pseudocode

> SJ veux que tout ce qui passe chez lui soit payant et lui rapporte il utilise tous les moyens et c'est tout.


Payant pas forcment. Mais c'est clair qu'il a toujours voulu avoir le contrle total sur la conception, la fabrication, la vente de ses appareils. Avec les Ipod, il a ajout  cela le contrle sur la vente/distribution en ligne de musique. a semble donc logique qu'avec les IPhone/Ipad, il veuille aussi controler la vente/distribution en ligne d'applications.

----------


## ferber

Je rajouterais aussi une chose, SJ parle de ne pas investir sur une technologie mourante.
Je me pose la question : De quel investissement parle-t-il ?
En partant du postula qu'il y ait un pluguin disponible pour iphone. Si un utilisateur souhaite le tlcharger, je ne vois pas o se trouve l'investissement de la part d'apple.

Par contre, on peut parler d'investissement quand adobe dveloppe un convertisseur/packer permettant de publier un fla en une application native pour iphone. Et on peut parler de perte pour Adobe quand Apple attend sagement la sorti officiel du module pour changer ces conditions d'utilisation. Sans mme laisser Adobe faire ou ne pas faire ses preuves avec son module.

----------


## Invit

S'agit-il d'un conflit frontal entre Adobe et Apple ou d'une divergence de vue sur une famille de technos d'une autre poque. L'poque ou HTML ne faisait que des documents statiques et ou Flash faisait "tout ce qui bouge"

Plusieurs banques viennent d'annoncer une application iPad pour grer les comptes, Libe vient de sortir son e-version, le plbiscite autour de modle conomique est bien rel. On peut imaginer qu'une banque offre un iPad en bundle  ceux qui ouvrent un compte chez elle, juste pour limiter les problmes de scurit.   Cette "ramification" conomique du modle Apple (dirigiste) tranche drastiquement avec le libertarisme des annes 2000.

Je veux bien qu'on dise que c'est juste une histoire de gros sous mais ce que j'aime bien dans l'interview c'est la rponse de Jobs : si a plait pas, les gens n'achtent pas , c'est tout.   (applaudissement)   

C'est presque une caricature de la vision amricaine de la dmocratie.  En Europe, on fait des sondages, aux usa on pense que les gens mentent tant qu'ils ne payent pas. S'ils payent, c'est qu'ils y croient.

Je pense qu'Adobe est victime de son succs : impossible d'tre le mme sur plateformes soft et Apple dont les philosophies sont diamtralement oppose.
Il a (comme tout le monde) sous-estim le succs d'Apple auquel il aurait d ddier une plateforme Flash spcifique.   De mme , s'il avait profit de ses annes de monopole pour normer Flash, permettre  des concurrents (genre Apple) de travailler directement sur ses sources sous licence sans tre trop gourmand.

Autrefois indpendant la plateforme, Adobe doit maintenant intgrer les "religions" des principaux fournisseurs et son modle n'est pas assez "collaboratif" , il essaye d'intgrer tout et son contraire dans un produit unique et s'effondre devant la complexit.  soft avait  peu prs le mme modle business mais l'a fait voluer (Mono, ...) .   Le march de l'internet est trop gros pour un seul diteur.

Cela m'explique la radicalisation de ce conflit. Alors que Apple / iTunes a toujours t une alternative pour les fournisseurs de contenu payant, la communaut Flash semble tiraille entre le libertaire de ses utilisateurs et l'opacit  de l'diteur. Flash a trop de qualits sans avoir de profil trs prcis, il a servi de bquille  HTML et a suffisait, maintenant il va falloir faire  la main ce qu'il n'a pas fait : des versions spcifiques.

----------


## hashi

Il semblerait qu'Apple puisse reconsidrer les choses concernant Flash.




> Steve Jobs has hinted that Apple could re-consider its decision not to allow Adobe's Flash technology on the iPhone or iPad.
> 
> Speaking at the D8 conference in California, Jobs answered numerous questions on the issue. 'Some things are good in a product, some things are bad,' he said. 'If the market tells us we're making bad choices, we'll make changes. We're just trying to make great products.'
> 
> Jobs maintained his stance that Apple's objection to Flash is a technical one: 'We just made a technical decision. [We] told Adobe [that] if you ever have this thing running fast, come back and tell us. We shipped iPhone without Flash, too. [It] wasn't until iPad that Adobe raised a stink.'
> 
> The Apple CEO also discussed the early development of the iPad and told attendees that the iPhone was born from an idea he had for a multi-touch tablet. 'I had this idea about having a glass display, a multi-touch display you could type on. I asked our people about it. And six months later they came back with this amazing display,' Jobs said. 'And I gave it to one of our really brilliant UI guys. He then got inertial scrolling working and some other things, and I thought, "my God, we can build a phone with this," and we put the tablet aside, and we went to work on the phone.'


Source : http://www.macuser.co.uk/news/278122...-and-ipad.html

----------


## zerocoolyoussef

et si Google interdit accs  son moteur de recherche via les autres navigateurs ( mozilla , internet explorer , safari ....).
et on verra la raction de tout ce beau monde ::ccool::

----------


## unknow0

bon les gens utiliseraient toujours la zone de recherche, qui n'utiliseraient donc plus google et auraiet une remarque genre "tiens google a vachement changer de look" et c'est tout ..

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Adobe contourne le bannissement du Flash par Apple*
*En proposant aux annonceurs de convertir leurs contenus en HTML 5*


Adobe contourne le bannissement du Flash par Apple en signant un partenariat avec une socit qui va lui permettre de convertir les contenus Flash des annonceurs publicitaire en HTML 5.

Les technologies de Greystripe sont incluses dans une page web. Elles dtectent quel type de plateforme demande  visionner les contenus. Dans le cas o il s'agit de Safari et de iOS (nouveau nom de l'iPhone OS)  autrement dit d'un iPhone ou d'un iPad - Greystripe convertit automatiquement le Flash en HTML 5.

Les autres navigateurs et OS continuent, eux,  voir la version originale.

La cible vise par ce partenariat est semble-t-il la nouvelle rgie publicitaire d'Apple : iAds.

_ Cette solution est comparable au rcent service d'Apple, l'iAds_ , affirme Greystripe. _ Mais contrairement  iAds, les contenus seront crs en Flash avec les outils d'Adobe, pour un prix largement infrieur [ce qui permettra] aux annonceurs et aux agences de garder le contrle total sur le dveloppement de leurs publicits, de rduire leurs cots, [...] de prserver l'existant tout en supportant le HTML 5, de toucher les principales plateformes mobiles et desktop et de rduire les dlais entre la conception et la livraison d'une campagne_ .

Bref, une solution miracle,  en croire les intresss.

Reste que ce type de contournement ne concerne que les pages webs. Les applications de l'AppStore restent, elles, impermable au Flash.

L'avenir dira si les annonceurs prfrent passer leurs messages via une bannire de site (bannire rich media bien sr) ou directement dans un jeux, une vido ou dans n'importe quelle autre application de l'iPhone ou de l'iPad.

Ce choix sera certainement dict par les utilisateurs eux-mmes, pour les journaux notamment.





Les lecteurs vont-ils lire Le Monde en surfant avec Safari ou directement en tlchargeant l'application ? Dans le premier cas, la solution Adobe-Greystripe est bonne. Dans le deuxime elle sera inutile.

En ce qui concerne les applications bannies de l'AppStore, Google avait dj utilis ce type de contournement en proposant une version Cloud en HTML 5 de son service Google Voice pour l'iPhone.

Un contournement au final assez peu couronn de succs.

Bis repetita ?

*Source* : Le communiqu


*Lire aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Google passe outre l'AppStore : Google Voice revient en HTML 5 et en version 100% Cloud

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Ce  contournement  vous parait-il efficace ?
 ::fleche::  Et gnralisable ?
 ::fleche::  Ou cette solution vous parait-elle inutile ?

----------


## lequebecois79

il y a des stats du succs ou non de Google Voice pour l'iPhone?

----------


## ferber

hum, rien que de savoir que des multiples batteries d'iphone vont fumer me met de bonne humeur.

hormis cela, j'aimerais bien savoir jusqu' quel niveau cette solution permet d'exporter le format swf. Quid des blurs filter, shadow, glow, rotation x y z, tous a tous a.

C'est videmment une bonne chose pour ceux qui utilisent flash. Enfin pas le format swf, mais l'ide flash.
Leur acquis pourront tre export sur itruck. Et leur comptences leur permettront d'tre aussi tranquille en html 5 qu'en flash sans sur-coup de formation.
Apple pour le coup va avoir du mal  interdire cette solutions, donc Adobe est assez tranquille.

L'un des avantages de flash est son byte code et l'utilisation de la compression.
Du coup il y a fort  parier qu'une animation converti pse plus lourd et consomme plus de ressources que l'original, mais elle sera "html5" inside. ::mouarf::

----------


## kuranes

Hh j'adore ce feuilleton Adobe/Apple  ::D:

----------


## ferber

> Hh j'adore ce feuilleton Adobe/Apple


C'est palpitant c'est sur ::mouarf:: , un peu comme "voici" pour l'internet.

----------


## umeboshi

Ce  contournement  vous parait-il efficace ?

Oui, comme a les dveloppeurs Flash seront ravis et les utilisateurs d'iphone/ipad pourront ENFIN profiter de ces magnifiques publicits en Flash. Ah oui j'oubliais : pour les publicitaires et Adobe aussi a sera efficace.

Et gnralisable ?

S'ils font a pour toutes les applis Flash alors je dis chapeau, mais a voudrait aussi dire qu'on aurait plus besoin de Flash  part pour (l'excellent) IDE...

c'tait la meilleure solution pour rester prsent sur l'iphone et ils l'ont fait : magnifique  ::ccool::

----------


## beekeep

> c'tait la meilleure solution pour rester prsent sur l'iphone et ils l'ont fait : magnifique


je dirais plutt la seule solution .. magnifique je pense pas.

je suis d'accord avec ferber :



> Du coup il y a fort  parier qu'une animation  converti pse plus lourd et consomme plus de ressources que l'original,  mais elle sera "html5" inside.


Google avec Androd a choisi de travailler pour intgrer un plugin Flash optimis et c'est trs bien.
Par contre Apple reste compltement ferm et a force Adobe  mettre en place des solutions pas forcment extras.

----------


## ILP

J'avais entendu parler[/url] d'une techno appelle Smokescreen qui compte faire un peu la mme chose.
Mais elle ne fonctionne que sur Chrome, Safari et Firefox  ::(: .

----------


## bioinfornatics

pour ce qui est du html5: http://beta.html5test.com/

avec epiphany (webkit) j'ai 197+11 point de bonus

----------


## GuiDjad

J'aimerais bien savoir la diffrence entre une appli flash et une appli flash converti en html5. Est-ce plus lourd? Utilise t-il plus de mmoire? Est-ce plus rapide?...

Pour les jeux flash convertis en html5, j'ai pas trop d'espoir. Dj que le pacman de google sur mon iphone ramait beaucoup  ::?:

----------


## ferber

> pour ce qui est du html5: http://beta.html5test.com/
> 
> avec epiphany (webkit) j'ai 197+11 point de bonus


12 + 0 avec ie 6
134 + 4 avec ff 3.6.3
197 + 7 avec chrome 5.0.375.55
86 + 0 avec safari 4.0.4

----------


## spidermario

Konqueror 4.4.2 + KHTML → 77 + 10 (chez moi, support de tous les codecs mentionns sauf WebM)
Konqueror 4.4.2 + WebKit → 164 + 0 (support de <video> et <audio> mais d'absolument aucun codec, dommage  ::aie:: )

----------


## ferber

> J'aimerais bien savoir la diffrence entre une appli flash et une appli flash converti en html5. Est-ce plus lourd? Utilise t-il plus de mmoire? Est-ce plus rapide?...
> 
> Pour les jeux flash convertis en html5, j'ai pas trop d'espoir. Dj que le pacman de Google sur mon iphone ramait beaucoup


A mon avis cette outils ne va pas tous convertir, il n'y aura dans un premier temps que peu de choses exportes. Dans tous les articles que j'ai pu voir il parl de "pub"  pas "d'application", dont quelques interactions de bases, les animations de bases vectoriel, sans trop d'effet graphics, video et sons peut-tre.
 Pour ce qui est du poids je pense que a sera plus lourd.
j'ai un swf compress sous la main, il pse 400 k, dcompress il avoisine les 800k( ce n'est quasiment que du code ). Le svg ayant une syntaxe de balise est aussi plus lourd que le format swf, faudrait comparer avec le svgz.
Aprs je peux me tromper.

----------


## selinav

Apple commence a vraiment me dgouter, srieusement en plus de vendre ses produits 10x plus chers que les autres et compatibles qu'avec eux-mme qu'esprent-ils? 

Pour l'iphone, c'est vrai qu'il est sympa, mais bon je suis sr que d'autres tirent largement leur pingle du jeu.

A force de n'en faire qu' sa tte, comme microsoft  son poque qui ne respectait aucun standard, ils vont se mettre tout le monde  dos.

Personnellement, je pense qu'ils ont peur de la puissance de flash qui permettrait de faire des applications super et viendrait concurrencer leur magasin. Qu'ils refusent flash c'est une chose mais qu'ils obligent les gens  avoir un mac pour dvelopper en est une autre, je trouve a honteux. Le dveloppeur lambda ne peut mme pas s'initier s'il n'a pas de mac!!

Personnellement, je suis PC car c'est pratique, c'est pas cher et on trouve toutes les applications. C'est a la libert, sur mac vous ne trouvez pas autant d'applications. Srieux comparez le prix d'un ordinateur portable avec toute la connectique et la puissance qui va bien et un mac book air qui cote une fortune et n'a rien dans le ventre... C'est sr, c'est plus design, et encore que tout est relatif.

Question tarif, youpi, un ipod cote les yeux de la tte pour une capacit de stockage quivalente  des modles qui coutent 3  5 fois moins chers...

Malheureusement les gens qui utilisent l'ipod, l'ipad, l'iphone et cie ne sont pas conscients de tout cela, et sont justes guids par le ct mode.
Vivement qu'ils ouvrent leurs yeux et dcouvrent d'autres produits qui en valent plus le coup. 

A force d'abuser de sa position Apple s'en mordra les doigts, voir Microsoft avec ses navigateurs qui se foutaient des standards... Maintenant, ils sont  la limite de ne plus sortie IE9 car il n'est pas le premier sur les tests acid!!  ::D:

----------


## trenton

> A force de n'en faire qu' sa tte, comme microsoft  son poque qui ne respectait aucun standard, ils vont se mettre tout le monde  dos.


En mme temps, en ce qui concerne le Flash, on peut pas dire que ce soit un standard ouvert...

Pour le prix des produits Apple, c'est un jugement qui appartient  chacun...

----------


## bioinfornatics

Faux arrter de dire qu'ils sont jaloux du flash et le mettent pas pour peur de concurrence.
J'ai pas Apple je suis pas fan d'Apple mais les extrmiste Flash devraient se calmer aussi. Ces guerres de religion mne a rien.
La concurrence Apple n'en a pas peur et s'en sort bien par leur image de marqueIls n'ont pas choisit le flash pour des raisons techniques point barre
Le flash c'est gourmand en ressource et encore plus sur des machines dont les capacits sont restreintes. Leur but tait d'avoir une bonne autonomie le flash pompe l'autonomie ce qui leur aurait ternis leur images de marque au prs du grand public.
De plus j'ai pas regard quelle proc ils utilisent l'ipad mais le Flash sur des proc ARM, il n'y a pas. Et les proc ARM c'est ce qui a de mieux en matire d'autonomie.
le html5 est plus lger, les animations flash peuvent tre changer par des canvas ou du SVG selon les cas et oui a coutent pas grand chose au proc de faire le rendu contrairment au flash.
Point barre d'o leur choix, supprimer galement le java a doit tre d aux applet qui consommeraient mais l si c'est un proc ARM c'est pas vrai car un module peut tre ajout directement sur le proc pour grer le bytecode Java (du coup je pense pas que c'est du ARM)

----------


## ferber

> 12 + 0 avec ie 6
> 134 + 4 avec ff 3.6.3
> 197 + 7 avec chrome 5.0.375.55
> 86 + 0 avec safari 4.0.4


165 +0 avec safarie 5.

----------


## pseudocode

> Le flash c'est gourmand en ressource et encore plus sur des machines dont les capacit sont restreinte. Leur but tait d'avoir une bonne autonomie le flash pompe l'autonomie ce qui leur aurait ternis leur images de marque au prs du grand public.


Tout a fait d'accord. Mais c'est bien Apple qui a vendu l'IPad/IPhone comme un "vrai" navigateur Internet (compar au wap). Et vendre du "vrai" Internet sans Flash, est-ce vraiment raisonnable en 2010 ?

Les complaintes de Apple sur Flash sont certainement fondes. Mais je trouve que c'est quand meme gonfl de la part d'Apple d'amputer une partie de l'exprience utilisateur "habituelle" parce que leur plateforme technique ne supporte pas la charge/consommation CPU. 

C'est  la limite de la devise Shadoks.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## stardeath

> Faux arrter de dire qu'ils sont jaloux du flash et ui le mettent pas pour peur de concurrence.
> J'ai pas apple je suis pas fan de apple mais les extrmiste Flash devrait se calmer aussi. Ces guerres de religion mne a rien.
> La concurrence aplle n'en a pas peur et s'en sort bien par leur image de marqueIls n'ont pas choisit le flash pour des raison techniques point barre
> Le flash c'est gourmand en ressource et encore plus sur des machines dont les capacit sont restreinte. Leur but tait d'avoir une bonne autonomie le flash pompe l'autonomie ce qui leur aurait ternis leur images de marque au prs du grand public.
> De plus j'ai pas regard quelle proc ils utilisent l'ipad mais le Flash sur des proc ARM y a pas. Et les proc ARM c'est ce qui a de mieux en matiere d'autonomie.
> le html5 est plus lger, les animations flash peuvent tre changer par des canvas ou du SVG selon les cas et oui a coutent pas grand chose au proc de faire le rendu contrairment au flash.
> Point barre d'o leur choix, supprimer galement le java a doit tre de aux applet qui consommerait mais l si c'est un proc ARM c'est pas vrai car un module peut tre ajouter directement sur le proc pour gerer le bytecode Java (du coup je pense pas que c'est du ARM)


a aussi c'est dbile, TOUT consomme de la batterie, virer flash pour des soit disant problmes de batterie c'est de la connerie. et si c'est les mme programmeurs qui font des applis lourdes en flash que ceux qui feront du html5+consors a sera pareil.

si c'est vraiment  cause d'un problme de dcharge rapide de la batterie, qu'apple interdise l'allumage mme de ipad, a serait plus honnte au moins.




> En mme temps, en ce qui concerne le Flash, on peut pas dire que ce soit un standard ouvert...


et si, il y a juste  aller sur le site d'abobe pour voir le contraire

----------


## ferber

> le html5 est plus lger, les animations flash peuvent tre changer par des canvas ou du SVG selon les cas et oui a coutent pas grand chose au proc de faire le rendu contrairment au flash.


hum, en temps que prophtes au yeux inject de sang :8-): , j'ai hte de pouvoir comparer des apps html5 et l'quivalent en flash.
En terme de poids de stockage je suis pour l'instant convaincu qu'elle seront plus lourdes en html5. en terme de temps d'excution, je n'ai pas assez de recule, on commence  voir du trs bon, mais aussi du moins bon. 
Un dtaille nous aiguillera je pense : ce "convertisseur" flash vers html5.
Si adobe le porte pour navigateur traditionnel Windows mac et Linux, a serra lourd de sens.
Si de plus ce convertisseur permet de tous convertir, sa serra lourd de sens aussi. Et  ce moment la on pourra comparer La rapidit en deux cliques sous rserve que l'on est bien a faire a un convertisseur. )

----------


## bioinfornatics

si tu fais un quivalent dans ses fonctionalit stricto sensu d'un appli flash en HTML5 cette derniere sera moins gourmande en nergie. Maintenant il est encore tot pour voir si on peut faire des appli encore plus lourde (aprs ajout de plein de gadget) en htlm 5. Car mme le Quake en html 5 il consomme pas trop, un jeu flash est bien plus consommateur

----------


## ferber

> si tu fais un quivalent dans ses fonctionalit stricto sensu d'un appli flash en HTML5 cette derniere sera moins gourmande en nergie. Maintenant il est encore tot pour voir si on peut faire des appli encore plus lourde (aprs ajout de plein de gadget) en htlm 5. Car mme le Quake en html 5 il consomme pas trop, un jeu flash est bien plus consommateur


le quake flash consomme pas grand chose non plus 
http://www.silvergames.com/flash/quake-flash.swf

----------


## bioinfornatics

:;): 
De toute maniere le mieux est d'attendre et de voir, que de se battre.
Il y a pas forcment de mauvaise technologie mais souvent de mauvais usage.
Certaine techno doivent tre prfr par d'autre selon les cas  :;):

----------


## trenton

> j'ai hte de pouvoir comparer des apps html5 et l'quivalent en flash.


Sinon, pour les applications iphone etc., il y a aussi objective-c.

Hum, moi j'ai hte de comparer les performances entre objective-c et flash, et au del des performances, du confort offert pour l'utilisateur.  :8-):

----------


## Simonake

Selon moi, a pourrait aider Chrome vu son support du HTML 5.

----------


## minnesota

Moi je pense que les consommateurs sont des asservis et tant qu'il y aura des vaches  lait, on naura aucune prise sur notre monde.

----------


## Ceylo

> 165 +0 avec safarie 5.


Visiblement ya une diffrence entre la version pour Windows (je suppose ?) et celle pour Mac OS X de Safari 5, parce qu'avec le test http://beta.html5test.com/ j'ai 208+7.

Comme quoi.. ^^

----------


## bioinfornatics

@Spootnik a dpend de la version de webkit et de a branche. En effet il y a plusieurs webkit:
- webkit-gtk
- webkit-khtml
- webkit-safari
- webkit-chrome

c'est tous des webkit mais avec pour certains des amliorations de la maison le plus perfromant semble celui de chrome

----------


## Ceylo

Oui mais l il s'agit du WebKit de Safari de la mme version normalement. Pour a que c'est trange...

----------


## ferber

> Oui mais l il s'agit du WebKit de Safari de la mme version normalement. Pour a que c'est trange...


A premire vue le script a l'adresse http://beta.html5test.com/ indique que safari 5 ne supporte pas la video ni le son, ce qui mine de rien reprsente 57 point.
Je me suis inscrit au programme de beta html5 de youtube pour tester :http://www.youtube.com/html5 rsultt : il m'affiche quand mme le flash player a la place du tag video, ce qui semble bien vouloir dire que le tag vido n'est pas disponible.
Aprs quelque recherche et notamment en tombant sur le Showcasehtml5 d'apple j'ai eu le droit au message suivant :



> http://www.apple.com/html5/showcase/video/
>  This demo contains H.264 video. Windows users can download QuickTime to enable support for this industry-standard format.


Donc pour les utilisateurs de safari sur windows il faut tlcharger le pluguin Quicktime pour avoir droit a la video. Je ne comprend plus rien a la politique d'ouverture d'apple.
Hum, je vais enfoncer le clou, mais quand j'arrive sur la page de showcase http://www.apple.com/html5/ avec ff ou chrome( version cit plus haut ), et que je clique sur le lien vido il m'informe :



> Youll need to download Safari to view this demo.
> 
> This demo was designed with the latest web standards supported by Safari. If youd like to experience this demo, simply download Safari. Its free for Mac and PC, and it only takes a few minutes.
> 
> Safari For Mac + PC Download Safari


C'est a ce demander si leur site utilise du html ou du flash. car a ressemble plus a la faons de faire qu'on utilise quand on fait un site en flash.

----------


## zencorp

Je remarque que ici tout le monde ou presque ne prend en considration que les applications lourdes en Flash, mais pour beaucoup de site utilisant le Flash  (je ne parle pas des sites intranet ou mme internet en FLEX ) l'utilisation de Flash trouve plus sont public du ct de web designer au sens graphique du terme, avec quelques loop ci et la et un peu d'Action script par-ci par-la. La solution d'Adobe apporte pour  touts ces gens la un environnement de cration plus proche d'une dmarche artistique. Comment HTML 5 peut rpondre  cette problmatique aujourd'hui ? je ne dis pas qu'il n y a pas d'outils, mais seulement que l'outil d'Adobe (ou d'autre comme Swish) rpond  une demande et  un besoin. 
Flash dans les grandes lignes reste un container swf avec des images, son et du javascript  la Adobe (Action script ),  la diffrence que la ou du Flash tourne presque toujours de manire Fluide on tomberas plus facilement du HTML5+js qui ramera, pour a je vous encourage  faire des tests de perf avec les demos HTML5 que l'on trouve  : http://www.canvasdemos.com/

Certaines demos rament  mort, ce qui revient  conclure deux choses, soit dans certain cas il faudra une machine de tueur pour avoir une exprience en HTML5 correct, soit que du mauvais code quelque soit le langage sera toujours du mauvais code.

Pour rappel avec l'avnement du Cloud computing on se dirige plus vers du client lger et donc une baisse de la puissance ct utilisateur. Et de se dire que c'est pas grave on va streamer les contenus depuis le Cloud (Data center ) vers le browser du client, alors  quoi bon avoir un langage qui consomme moins de ressource vu la puissance qu'il y a ct Cloud ...

----------


## Invit

J'tais sr de vous voir ici, 
Ferber et Trenton, heureux de vous lire

On dirait que la rsistance s'organise. !

Je viens de passer du temps sur un jeu en html 5 sous chrome et FF :
Rsultat : c'est pas une formule 1 mais a marche. Les fonctions de sauvegarde locale hors cookie ne marchent pas mais canvas tourne comme une horloge.

Ce qui me doit par rapport  mon vieux C voire C #,  c'est l'absence de perspective d'optimisation.

Finalement , j'i bien boss sur un jeu, je veux passer la vitesse suprieure, et l ...   ben ...   je porte tout en C# !    J'aurais ptetre mieux fait de commencer par l !

----------


## Lyche

> J'tais sr de vous voir ici, 
> Ferber et Trenton, heureux de vous lire
> 
> On dirait que la rsistance s'organise. !
> 
> Je viens de passer du temps sur un jeu en html 5 sous chrome et FF :
> Rsultat : c'est pas une formule 1 mais a marche. Les fonctions de sauvegarde locale hors cookie ne marchent pas mais canvas tourne comme une horloge.
> 
> Ce qui me doit par rapport  mon vieux C voire C # ,  c'est l'absence de perspective d'optimisation.
> ...


parce que les dveloppeur winform se croient souvent supprieurs aux dev web. Mais en devweb on est pas assists par notre IDE et on sait encore coder avec des bloc notes  ::aie::

----------


## Bluespear

> Je remarque que ici tout le monde ou presque ne prend en considration que les applications lourdes en Flash, mais pour beaucoup de site utilisant le Flash (je ne parle pas des sites intranet ou mme internet en FLEX ) l'utilisation de Flash trouve plus sont public du ct de web designer au sens graphique du terme, avec quelques loop ci et la et un peu d'Action script par-ci par-la.


Le problme vient peut-tre de l. Bien souvent quand je vois operapluginwrapper  100% d'utilisation CPU sous linux, c'est pas l'onglet avec
le player video de youtube qui cause a mais la bannire de pub d'un site  ::aie:: 

Donc pour moi, deux possibilits: soit Flash est vraiment pourri, enfin du moins le plugin, soit Flash permet au developpeurs les mmes liberts que pour un code OpenGL par exemple: while(true){afficher mes trucs} et on se retrouve avec une appli flash qui suce tout le CPU avec 10'000 images/secondes alors qu'un sleep de quelques milliseconds ajustant le fps  ~60 corrigerait le problme.  ::lol::

----------


## Invit

> parce que les dveloppeur winform se croient souvent supprieurs aux dev web. Mais en devweb on est pas assists par notre IDE et on sait encore coder avec des bloc notes


LOL, j'avais enlev cette question pour viter un vieux troll rcurrent !

C'est vrai , cot ide , c'est un peu misre 

J'ai scann tout le net galactique et finalement install free Javascript editor

il a intellisense ok, mais il faut indenter un bloc  la main !!  si tu tapes TAB avec une selection , il remplace la selection par une TAB !!   bon ,  bref ..

----------


## bioinfornatics

> Hum, je vais enfoncer le clou, mais quand j'arrive sur la page de showcase http://www.apple.com/html5/ avec ff ou chrome( version cit plus haut ), et que je clique sur le lien vido il m'informe :
> 
> C'est a ce demander si leur site utilise du html ou du flash. car a ressemble plus a la faons de faire qu'on utilise quand on fait un site en flash.


avec epiphany a marche trs bein ce lien avec les vidos et tout  ::ccool::

----------


## ferber

> avec epiphany a marche trs bein ce lien avec les vidos et tout


hum bien !
epiphany on peut l'installer sur windows pour tester ?

----------


## bioinfornatics

Non je crois pas qu'il y a de support pour cet OS met a doit surerment passer avec chrome ou chromium.
En tout cas j'ai rien eu a faire j'ai eu avant-hier la mise  jour webM et a marche  ::D:

----------


## ferber

> Non je crois pas qu'il y a de support pour cet OS met a doit surerment passer avec chrome ou chromium.
> En tout cas j'ai rien eu a faire j'ai eu avant-hier la mise  jour webM et a marche


arf tant pis pour epiphanye.
Je viens de re-tester avec chrome, et le site bloque toujours l'accs  la page vido en demandant le tlchargement de safari.

----------


## henolivier

> arf tampis pour epiphanye.
> Je viens de re-tester avec chrome, et le site bloque toujours l'acc a la page vido en demandant le tlchargement de safari.


Tu peux utiliser Firefox et le plugin User Agent Switch, ensuite, tu te mets en tant que IPhone 3.0
mais tous ne marchent pas (la vido ne marche pas chez moi, il me demande de tlcharger Quicktime qui n'existe pas sur Linux  ::aie::  )

----------


## bioinfornatics

@ferber tu as install webM ?

----------


## ferber

> @ferber tu as install webM ?


Install non, j'ai la dernier version de chrome, mais
si j'ai bien compris webM est prsent dans la bta 6 de chrome.
Je vais attendre la sortie de la version 6 dans ce cas.

----------


## bioinfornatics

Bon ben alors c'est pour a il voit que ton navigateur n'a pas webM  :;):

----------


## ferber

> Bon ben alors c'est pour a il voit que ton navigateur n'a pas webM


Dans le doute j'ai voulu test, malheureusement je n'ai pas trouv la bta 6 de chrome pour windows.

----------


## bioinfornatics

arf en esprant que tout a arrive pour bientt pour vous  :;):

----------


## atc666

mouais le dbat fait rage, mais ne me semble pas porter sur le vrai problme.
le souci pour moi, c'est que flash n'est pas vraiment toujours utilis comme il le devrait. Devant la facilit avec laquelle on fait des trucs de ouf , il est vident que pas mal de monde s'y est coll. mais un programme ou un site internet se doit d'tre utilisable et franchement une page de 8 mega comme voque plus tt dans le dbat , c'est tout sauf rellement utilisable. Ce n' est pas parce qu'il existe des ordi monstrueux ct perf, couple avec des connections internets dignes de data center il y a quelques annees, que l'on doit imaginer que toute la plante dispose de cela et n'utilise que cela. Un nombre norme d'ordinateur de plus de 10 ans tournent encore aujourd'hui et sur des connections qui sont plus proches du bon vieux modem 56k que de la fibre optique  domicile. Alors oui il est possible et facile de faire des sites pour la premiere categorie, mais alors on fait l'impasse sur le reste des utilisateurs. Flash est trop multifonction pour tre vraiment optimis pour quoi que ce soit. De plus, il est dit et redit ici mme que la majorit de ceux qui crent avec ne sont pas des programmeurs mais juste des graphistes. Comment esprer que tous les sites en flash soit un tant soit peu optimiser ?
C'est sr que quand on lit vos reactions , on ne peut qu'esprer la mort du flash. car sinon comment esprer une amlioration de la lisibilit du net?
Vu que la seule raison qui fait pour la plupart l'irremplacabilit du flash c'est la rapidit de cration d'un site ou d'une animation ?
Moi j'espre un net plus light, plus rapide. Dja par exemple l'habitude prise par certain de mettre la majorit des infos sous forme d'image et non plus de texte pose problme. Moi je suis oblig pour ne pas voir mon credit de connection fondre comme neige au soleil, de supprimer l'affichage des images. Donc pour avoir parfois les infos qui me sont ncessaires je suis oblig de recharger la page aprs avoir remis l'option d'affiche des images.
On choisit pas toujours d'avoir une connection top ou mauvaise, parfois c'est notre environnement qui nous impose tel ou tel choix.

De plus je ne pense pas qu'un vrai programmeur vienne dire que l'on peut faire une application qui sera optimal sur toute plateforme existante. Rien ne vaudra jamais une relle optimisation en fonction du materiel utilis. Certes c'est plus hard  faire, et surtout plus couteux en temps pour le programmeur. 
Mais justement notre rle de programmeur n'est-il pas de passer plus de temps sur un programme de faon  permettre  son utilisateur final d'en passer moins ?

----------


## ferber

> mouais le dbat fait rage, mais ne me semble pas porter sur le vrai problme.
> Le souci pour moi, c'est que flash n'est pas vraiment toujours utilis comme il le devrait. Devant la facilit avec laquelle on fait des trucs de ouf , il est vident que pas mal de monde s'y est coll. mais un programme ou un site internet se doit d'tre utilisable. Franchement une page de 8 mega comme voque plus tt dans le dbat , c'est tout sauf rellement utilisable. Ce n' est pas parce qu'il existe des ordi monstrueux ct perf, couple avec des connections internets dignes de data center il y a quelques annes, que l'on doit imaginer que toute la plante dispose de cela et n'utilise que cela. Un nombre norme d'ordinateur de plus de 10 ans tournent encore aujourd'hui et sur des connections qui sont plus proches du bon vieux modem 56k que de la fibre optique a domicile. alors oui il est possible et facile de faire des sites pour la premire catgorie, mais alors on fait l'impasse sur le reste des utilisateurs. Flash est trop multifonction pour etre vraiment optimise pour quoi que ce soit. et de plus il est dit et redit ici mme que la majorit de ceux qui crent avec ne sont pas des programmeurs mais juste des graphistes. Comment esprer que tous les sites en flash soit un tant soit peu optimiser ?
> C'est sr que quand on lit vos ractions, on ne peut qu'esprer la mort du flash. Car sinon comment esprer une amlioration de la lisibilit du net?
> Vu que la seule raison qui fait pour la plupart l'irremplacabilit du flash c'est la rapidit de cration d'un site ou d'une animation ?
> Moi j'espre un net plus light, plus rapide. dj par exemple l'habitude prise par certain de mettre la majorit des infos sous forme d'image et non plus de texte pose problme. moi je suis oblig pour ne pas voir mon credit de connection fondre comme neige au soleil, de supprimer l'affichage des images. Donc pour avoir parfois les infos qui me sont necessaires je suis oblig de recharg la page aprs avoir remis l'option d'affiche des images.
> On choisit pas toujours d'avoir une connection top ou mauvaise, parfois c'est notre environnement qui nous impose tel ou tel choix.
> 
> De plus je ne pense pas qu'un vrai programmeur vienne dire que l'on peut faire une application qui sera optimal sur toute plateforme existante. Rien ne vaudra jamais une relle optimisation en fonction du matriel utilis. Certes c'est plus hard  faire, et surtout plus couteux en temps pour le programmeur. 
> Mais justement notre role de programmeur n'est-il pas de passer plus de temps sur un programme de faon  permettre  son utilisateur final d'en passer moins ?


a me rappelle pas mal de souvenir a.
C'est justement  l'poque du 56 k que j'ai choisi flash.
Pourquoi ?
Pour plein de raison ! 
Pour l'instant je vais citer le vectoriel...
Mine de rien  l'poque pour un logo on avait le jpg et gif. Le svg n'existait pas. Mais il y avait flash ! Grce  flash on pouvait transformer un logo gif en cordonne vectoriel, et conomiser ainsi un max de place !
Je vais citer pour exemple le dminer de  Paul TOTH  : taille 2,15 Ko (2*208 octets) en plein ecran le poid ne change pas !
http://lookinside.free.fr/zip/FlashMine.swf
2,15 kilo ! Mais que dire de plus !

Et c'est a la force du vectoriel je ne vais pas m'terniser sur le concept car il est dj connut. Mais a l'poque, il n'y avais que flash pour faire du vectoriel.
Avec ce vectoriel on pouvait faire des sites graphiquement pouss a moins de 80kilo. Poid qu'il ne fallait pas dpasser, et a ce poid on avait quand mme une jauge de chargement.
Mais a l'poque le html, n't rien ! C't instable, des comportements vraiment variable selon le navigateur, CSS ? Svg? Png ? W3C ?
Mais a n'empchait pas tout le monde de cracher sur flash.
FLASH est monstrueux et est gnial !
Maintenant si des branles couilles fonts des sites de merde, a m'horipile, car du coup c'est l'image de flash qui se ternit.
Pour quelle raison on trouve des sites gav des pub ?
Car un web master met ces pub !
Pour quelles raison les pubs font 1 mga et bouff le processeur ? Car le boss demande de la mer** a revendre au clients. 
<<Optimiser ? pourquoi faire ? on est la pour faire un truck qui pette point bar>>
L'optimisation c'est du temps, prparer une forme vectoriel pour qu'elle n'est pas  de points superflux, optimiser le code pour qu'il soit lg, consomme peux de mmoire, et rendre cette dernire quand il le faut c'est du travail. Ce travail coute chre. Mais il est facile de pas s'en charger, surtout quand le produit est pub dont la dure de vie est limit.
Alors je le rpte flash est monumental et est arriv a une poque ou le html n'tait strictement rien comparativement, est c'est pour cela qu'il c'est implant.
Maintenant il encaisse les erreurs des mauvais, pas forcement les mauvais/graphiste dev, car les choix ne sont pas toujours fait par ceux qui fon le boulot. Mais flash paille quand mme, html 5 est vue comme le nouveau proft.
Et tous le monde se gausse d'avoir un concurrent digne flash, un concurrent open sources. Je trouve qu'il n'y a pas de quoi rire quand je vois le temp qu'il a fallu a tous ces blanles couilles pour sortir le svg qui n'est pas encore totalement implement d'aillieur. 
Et le mot de la fin : Qui est motiv pour faire le dmineur en html 5 a moins de 2,15ko ?

----------


## bioinfornatics

Juste pour dire que le svg c'est pas rcent mme qu'avant le rachat de flash par Adobe, Adobe avait commenc  travailler sur le svg anim pour concurencer le flash qu'il a abandonn suite  son achat, logique.
L ou c'tait difficile de mettre d'accord des "ennemis/concurrent" pas une tche simple pour n'importe qui surtout quand rien ne presse.

----------


## ferber

> juste pour dire que le svg c'est pas rcent mme qu'avant le rachat de flash par Adobe, Adobe avait commenc  travailler sur le svg anim pour concurencer le flash qu'il a abandonn suite a son achat, logique.
> L ou c'tait difficile de mettre d'accord des "ennemis/concurrents" pas une tche simple pour n'importe qui surtout quand rien ne presse


C'est a le pire... Svg existe depuis super longtemps mais personne n'en avait rien  faire les premires bonnes implmentations on mit trs trs longtemps a venir... 
cf http://caniuse.com/
SVG (basic support)								
Far Past	
Internet Explorer: 9.0			
Firefox 3.0	
Safari	 3.2		
Chrome 3.0		
Opera 9.6

Mozilla Firefox 3   17 juin 2008
Safarie 3.2 	 	13/11/2008
chrome 3.0		12 octobre 2009
opera 9.6		11 septembre 2008 

Et pour flash et le vectoriel...
Flash 1.0		1996

----------


## trenton

> Et le mot de la fin : Qui est motiv pour faire le dmineur en html 5 a moins de 2,15ko ?


Mouais, je ne vois toujours pas l'intrt de vouloir crire un programme avec un langage qui n'est pas un langage de programmation.  :8O:

----------


## atc666

Enfin entre l'poque o en Europe les 56k taient majoritaire et maintenant , je pense qu'on peut dire que flash a pris de l'embonpoint non ?

----------


## ferber

> Enfin entre l'poque o en Europe les 56k taient majoritaire et maintenant , je pense qu'on peut dire que flash a pris de l'embonpoint non ?


hum Au fil du temps, Le pluguin flash et le format swf ont evolu.
Ajout de son, et de la vido( et de plein d'autre chose).
Mais ces ajouts ont de l'impact sur la taille d'un swf qu' partir du moment ou l'on s'en sert. On peut trs bien faire une animation sans vido et sans sons. L'on peut aussi dvelopper son animation pour qu'elle ne charge la vido que lorsque l'on clique dessus.
On peut toujours faire une animation a l'ancienne avec un code cours et optimis.
Ce qui a chang, c'est l'utilisation qui est faite de flash.
En offrant des possibilits aux graphistes/dveloppeurs telles que le son et la vido on lui permet de faire plus, et il arrive qu'ils s'en servent. Et du coup c'est plus lourd : une vido c'est forcment plus lourd qu'une image.
Il faut voir aussi qu'il y a un effet de chaine 'Mon voisin a une vido sur son site, il m'en faut une aussi'. Quand vos concurrents font des sites "in" qui "claque" etc... il faut tre en mesure de le faire. 
Aprs l'on peut expliquer au client que flash c'est propritaire donc mal. 
Quoi que maintenant avec le tag vido, on ne pourra plus avancer cette argument.
Pour en revenir au format swf, il n'a pas grossi, il est toujours aussi bien conu qu'avant, il a volu, mais sans s'empatter. maintenant il faut imaginer le swf comme une archive zip. La compression permet de gagner en place, mais si on gave le fichier ( vido +son +script a gogo ) le fichier sera quand mme lourd...
Tout dcoule de ce que l'on met dedans...

----------


## kedare

> En le pendant du Flash en w3c compliant c'est de joli truc comme:
> http://raphaeljs.com/
> http://html5demos.com/
> http://blog.developpez.com/ddelbecq/...grace-a-html5/


Ok c'est pas mal mais a bouffe carrment plus de CPU que Flash pour la mme chose...

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*iPhone : la Commission Europenne va enquter sur le bannissement du Flash*
*En collaboration avec les autorits amricaines charges de la concurrence*

*Mise  jour du 11/08/10*


Le bannissement du Flash de la plateforme de dveloppement de l'iPhone (et de l'iPad) est-il lgal ?

En modifiant ses conditions d'utilisation, Apple a expuls de facto Flash, mais galement Java et .NET de l'iPhone. Rsultat, les applications de l'iPhone doivent  prsent tre crites ds le dpart en Objective-C, C, C++ ou en JavaScript.

Cette question pineuse des contraintes imposes par Apple aux dveloppeurs est au cur d'une enqute de la FTC (Federal Trade Commission)  agence amricaine en charge de faire respecter les rgles de la libre concurrence. Cette enqute tente d'tablir si Apple essaye, ou non, de se constituer un  pr carr  dans lequel la firme  la pomme essayerait de brider concurrence.

Aujourd'hui, les proccupations autour des consquences conomiques de ce bannissement semblent avoir gagn l'Europe.

D'aprs le New York Post, la Commission Europenne aurait discrtement pris contact avec la FTC pour prendre connaissance de ses investigations et participer conjointement  celles-ci.

De son cot, Apple continue de justifier sa dcision. Flash serait une technologie inadapte, ferme et trop gourmande en nergie pour les smartphones. Autrement dit, son bannissement serait d, uniquement,  des raisons industrielles.

Consquence de l'arrive de la Commission dans cette affaire, _ l'enqute pourrait durer 4  6 mois supplmentaires_ .


*Source* :  L'article du New-York Post


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Le bannissement de Flash est-il lgal ? Ou pensez-vous, au contraire, qu'il sera jug anti-concurrentiel par Bruxelles et la FTC ?

----------


## FailMan

> De son cot, Apple continue de justifier sa dcision. Flash serait une technologie *ferme*.


C'est vrai qu'Apple, c'est la rfrence du libre.  ::aie::

----------


## JeitEmgie

> [B][SIZE="4"]
>  Le bannissement de Flash est-il lgal ? Ou pensez-vous, au contraire, qu'il sera jug anti-concurrentiel par Bruxelles et la FTC ?


"devrait tre" au lieu de "sera"
 on n'est pas l pour jouer aux Nostradamus  :;): 

 cela dit, ils feraient mieux de s'occuper des pratiques de Monsanto - qui ont des consquences bien plus srieuses - que de la politique commerciale d'une socit qui si elle se trompe, sera directement punie par le march
si les consommateurs ne peuvent vraiment pas se passer de Flash, ils n'achteront plus l'iPhone/iPad

maintenant si  peut aboutir  ce qu'Apple soit oblig de s'engager  ce que Flash soit autoris sur iPhone si des conditions de performance pr-dfinies et contrles par un tiers neutre sont respectes les 2 clans (en gros Apple et Adobe) se feraient directement confrontes  leurs responsabilits propres et ne pourraient plus se cacher derrire des discours politico-marketing
autrement dit : que les 2 parties soient prises au pige mme de leur propre propagande
l'un dit que les performances des outils de l'autre sont lamentables : qu'il ponde un cahier des charges et s'engage  ouvrir  tout qui respectera le dit cahier des charges et videmment, cahier des charges qui ne pourra contenir de conditions qui ne soient respectes par ses propres outils
l'autre dit qu'il est capable d'tre aussi performant : qu'il le prouve en respectant le cahier des charges

----------


## berceker united

> "devrait tre" au lieu de "sera"
>  on n'est pas l pour jouer aux Nostradamus 
> 
>  cela dit, ils feraient mieux de s'occuper des pratiques de Monsanto - qui ont des consquences bien plus srieuses - que de la politique commerciale d'une socit qui si elle se trompe, sera directement punie par le march
> si les consommateurs ne peuvent vraiment pas se passer de Flash, ils n'achteront plus l'iPhone/iPad
> 
> maintenant si  peut aboutir  ce qu'Apple soit oblig de s'engager  ce que Flash soit autoris sur iPhone si des conditions de performance pr-dfinies et contrles par un tiers neutre sont respectes les 2 clans (en gros Apple et Adobe) se feraient directement confrontes  leurs responsabilits propres et ne pourraient plus se cacher derrire des discours politico-marketing
> autrement dit : que les 2 parties soient prises au pige mme de leur propre propagande
> l'un dit que les performances des outils de l'autre sont lamentables : qu'il ponde un cahier des charges et s'engage  ouvrir  tout qui respectera le dit cahier des charges et videmment, cahier des charges qui ne pourra contenir de conditions qui ne soient respectes par ses propres outils
> l'autre dit qu'il est capable d'tre aussi performant : qu'il le prouve en respectant le cahier des charges


Apple carte Adobe ? Mais quel est la raison pour .NET ? Apple aurait-il des choses  lui reprocher. Il faut pas oublier qu'Apple dveloppe une technologie concurrente  Flash. N'est-ce pas la raison cach. Dvelopper pour l'Iphone oblige l'achat d'un Mac si ce n'tait pas le cas. Donc l'excuse foireuse de performance me fait doucement rigoler.

Une Ferrari va pas recracher l'essence insr sous prtexte que c'est du Carrefour. C'est le propritaire du vhicule qui est responsable de ce qu'il fait avec donc qu'il prenne du Total ou Carrefour, il dcide. Idem pour l'Iphone, l'utilisateur dcide de ce qu'il veut utiliser sur son tlphone, tant qu'il est au courant de la technologie utilis  lui de prendre sa dcision.

----------


## FailMan

> Idem pour l'Iphone, l'utilisateur dcide de ce qu'il veut utiliser sur son tlphone, tant qu'il est au courant de la technologie utilis  lui de prendre sa dcision.


Justement non, chez Apple, on dcide pour toi de l'utilisation de ce que tu achtes. Comme a on est sr que tu restes dans les clous et que tu ne vas pas faire le zouave avec ton tlphone. Ainsi il y a moins de danger que tu le plantes ou autre, donc moins de problmes par la suite. C'est d'ici que vient la pseudo-longvit du matriel Apple.

Un Windows a peut tenir des annes sans tre format ou plant. Il suffit ne pas installer de drivers et de tout laisser comme  la sortie de la bote.  ::aie::   ::haha::

----------


## AlexRNL

> Justement non, chez Apple, on dcide pour toi de l'utilisation de ce que tu achtes. Comme a on est sr que tu restes dans les clous et que tu ne vas pas faire le zouave avec ton tlphone. Ainsi il y a moins de danger que tu le plantes ou autre, donc moins de problmes par la suite. C'est d'ici que vient la pseudo-longvit du matriel Apple.
> 
> Un Windows a peut tenir des annes sans tre format ou plant. Il suffit ne pas installer de drivers et de tout laisser comme  la sortie de la bote.


Donc en gros, quand on achte un produit Apple, on en est jamais vraiment le propritaire, non ?  :8O:

----------


## FailMan

> Donc en gros, quand on achte un produit Apple, on en est jamais vraiment le propritaire, non ?


C'est exagr, mais l'ide est l. Tout ce qui est applicatif est bien contrl par Apple (mme si c'est parfois aberrant, il faut voir l'exemple de l'application Twitter pour iPhone qui avait t mise  jour et qui pendant une semaine ne marchait pas sur l'iOS 3 -impossible de revenir en arrire- provoquant une petite rle chez les utilisateurs, autant de contrle pour arriver  a, c'est lamentable)

----------


## batataw

> Justement non, chez Apple, on dcide pour toi de l'utilisation de ce que tu achtes. Comme a on est sr que tu restes dans les clous et que tu ne vas pas faire le zouave avec ton tlphone. Ainsi il y a moins de danger que tu le plantes ou autre, donc moins de problmes par la suite. C'est d'ici que vient la pseudo-longvit du matriel Apple.
> 
> Un Windows a peut tenir des annes sans tre format ou plant. Il suffit ne pas installer de drivers et de tout laisser comme  la sortie de la bote.


Tu n'as pas du tout le sens de l'xagaration...il faut toujours que ces discussions prennent le chemin de la promotion de Windows ou d'un autre systme, tu fais fort l. 

La pluralit c'est a l'important et que chacun y trouve son compte. Ai-je besoin de flash sur mon Smartphone? Si la rponse est OUI, n'est-il pas plus sage d'aller vers la concurrence plutt que de forcer Apple  ouvrir son Iphone. Ils sont suffisement vnaux pour savoir o se trouvent leurs intrts.

----------


## FailMan

> Tu n'as pas du tout le sens de l'xagaration...il faut toujours que ces discussions prennent le chemin de la promotion de Windows ou d'un autre systme, tu fais fort l.


Je ne vois aucune promotion nulle part, pas la peine de lancer du troll pour rien. Aprs il suffit de regarder le comportement des autres systmes pour voir qu'Apple ferme plus de portes sur ses OS que les autres.




> La pluralit c'est a l'important et que chacun y trouve son compte. Ai-je besoin de flash sur mon Smartphone? Si la rponse est OUI, n'est-il pas plus sage d'aller vers la concurrence plutt que de forcer Apple  ouvrir son Iphone. Ils sont suffisement vnaux pour savoir o se trouvent leurs intrts.


Oui, je suis d'accord, mais je tiens juste  prciser par rapport  ce qui a t dit que sur un iPhone, on est moins libre de faire ce que l'on veut par rapport  un autre tlphone si l'on veut rester dans les rails d'Apple. Rien ne t'empche d'en sortir non plus, mais  tes "risques et prils".

----------


## batataw

> Je ne vois aucune promotion nulle part, pas la peine de lancer du troll pour rien. Aprs il suffit de regarder le comportement des autres systmes pour voir qu'Apple ferme plus de portes sur ses OS que les autres.


Relis toi, tu parles de Windows! ce n'est pas moi qui troll...de quelles portes parles-tu, OSX est un BSD.




> Oui, je suis d'accord, mais je tiens juste  prciser par rapport  ce qui a t dit que sur un iPhone, on est moins libre de faire ce que l'on veut par rapport  un autre tlphone si l'on veut rester dans les rails d'Apple. Rien ne t'empche d'en sortir non plus, mais  tes "risques et prils".


+1

----------


## Invit

apple veut tre sr que le client qui achte un de ses produits soit satisfait et qu'il n'y ait pas de plantages de bug et autre c'est une strategie commercial tout a fait normale et totalement comprehensible il me semble qu'au depart apple n'avait pas refus le flash mais adobe n'ayant pas developper un flash qui fonctionnerait corectement apple decida d'abandoner flash ou alors ils auraient d attendre quelques annes pour sortir ses produits ce qui est inconcevable.

Pour moi, c'est sr Steve Jobs a eu un coup de gueule et a se comprend il l'a exprim a sa facon et peut-tre que a a pas plus mais il a une boite a faire tourner et c'est pas en attendant le bon vouloir des autres qu'il y arrivera.

Pour finir accepter c c++ ou javascript plutot que .net ou flash c'est etre en faveur du libre.

----------


## FailMan

> Relis toi, tu parles de Windows! ce n'est pas moi qui troll...de quelles portes parles-tu, OSX est un BSD.


Je parle de Windows, et je n'en fais pas une promotion, au contraire, tout comme j'ai lev des dfauts sur l'OS Apple, j'en lve sur Windows ...

Apple ferme les portes de la libert avec iOS. Je ne peux installer que les applications valides par le service contrle d'Apple qui dcide  ma place ce qui est bien ou pas bien. Je ne peux passer que par leur serveurs, leurs serveurs qui associent directement  mon compte mes achats, qui peuvent en profiter pour me conseiller des applications similaires... De plus, si une application mise  jour ne marche pas, je ne peux revenir en arrire et installer une version diffrente, vu qu'il n'y a qu'une version prsente dans le dpt... (merci pour Twitter, une semaine sans que a marche, les dveloppeurs et les testeurs Apple testent-ils les programmes ? merci aussi pour l'appli possdant des fonctions caches -vue il y a quelques temps dans un autre post-)

Sans compter iTunes ncessaire au transfert de fichiers sur iPhone / iPod / iPad, sous son air gentil "je te permets de tout avoir bien propre, bien taggu, avec des belles jaquettes", en fait il te bloque dans tes transferts, ainsi que tu ne transfres que ce qu'Apple veut que tu mettes dessus : du mp3, du JPG et point barre (grosso merdo).




> apple veut etre sur que le client qui achete un de ses produits soit satisfait et qu'il n'y ait pas de plantages de bug et autre c'est une strategie commercial tout a fait normale


C'est surtout qu'ils prennent leurs clients pour des imbciles pas capables de savoir eux-mmes ce qui est bon ou pas pour leur tlphone, et le fait "que a ne plante pas" est un prtexte parfait pour bien cacher cette barrire.

----------


## Hellwing

> apple decida *d'abandoner* flash ou alors ils auraient du attendre quelques annes pour sortir ses produits ce qui est inconcevable.


Vraie question : abandonner ou interdire ?




> pour moi c'est sr Steve Jobs a eu un coup de gueule et a se comprend il l'a exprim a sa faon et peut etre que a n'a pas plu mais il a une boite a faire tourner et c'est pas en attendant le bon vouloir des autres qu'il y arrivera.


Il a une bote  tourner et des responsabilits envers ses clients et ses partenaires. Une bote comme Apple ne peut pas se permettre des "coups de gueule". Ils se doivent d'tre diplomates.

La seule diplomatie dont Jobs a fait preuve sur ce coup l est d'avoir tent de convaincre les gens que c'est purement par souci technique que ses smartphones ne supportent plus Flash. On a dj dbattu des centaines de fois sur ce forum  propos de solutions alternatives plus subtiles et efficaces (selon moi) que le banissement pur et simple de Flash. A mon sens, Jobs n'a pas honor son rle de PDG.

----------


## stardeath

> pour finir accepter c c++ ou javascript plutot que .net ou flash c'est etre en faveur du libre.


les specs de flash sont ouvertes, mono c'est du pt? et h264 niveau propritaire c'est quand mme pas mal ...

----------


## Invit

pour mois Stevie aura profit de l'occasion que lui a fourni adobe pour imposer ses technologies et chez adobe ils ne doivent en vouloir qu'a eux meme

en tout cas selon ce qu'il en est dit et meme si on peut en debattre adobe  recupere des parts de march et de surcroit dans son propre pays preuve qu'il a reussi  persuader

ps : je n'ai jamais eu de produits apple.

----------


## FailMan

> pour mois Stevie aura profit de l'occasion que lui a fourni adobe pour imposer ses technologies et chez adobe ils ne doivent en vouloir qu'a eux meme


Quelle technologie ?

----------


## batataw

> Je parle de Windows, et je n'en fais pas une promotion, au contraire, tout comme j'ai lev des dfauts sur l'OS Apple, j'en lve sur Windows ...
> 
> Apple ferme les portes de la libert avec iOS. Je ne peux installer que les applications valides par le service contrle d'Apple qui dcide  ma place ce qui est bien ou pas bien. Je ne peux passer que par leur serveurs, leurs serveurs qui associent directement  mon compte mes achats, qui peuvent en profiter pour me conseiller des applications similaires... De plus, si une application mise  jour ne marche pas, je ne peux revenir en arrire et installer une version diffrente, vu qu'il n'y a qu'une version prsente dans le dpt... (merci pour Twitter, une semaine sans que a marche, les dveloppeurs et les testeurs Apple testent-ils les programmes ? merci aussi pour l'appli possdant des fonctions caches -vue il y a quelques temps dans un autre post-)
> 
> Sans compter iTunes ncessaire au transfert de fichiers sur iPhone / iPod / iPad, sous son air gentil "je te permets de tout avoir bien propre, bien taggu, avec des belles jaquettes", en fait il te bloque dans tes transferts, ainsi que tu ne transfres que ce qu'Apple veut que tu mettes dessus : du mp3, du JPG et point barre (grosso merdo).


Oui leur systme est ferm, je ne vais pas te contre-dire. Avant Apple c'tait la jungle, ils sont venus avec un cosystme certe ferm mais simple et cohrant.

Pour reprendre ton exemple mais quels formats ai-je besoin pour mes musiques autres que MP3 ou pour mes images autres que jpg? Pour l'utilisateur lambda c'est un choix simple et cohrant. Ca correspond au format de son appareil photo numrique. Et encore MP3 a t ajout car au dbut c'tait AIFF obligatoire. Va voir les formats proposs par les boutiques de musiques en ligne.





> C'est surtout qu'ils prennent leurs clients pour des imbciles pas capables de savoir eux-mmes ce qui est bon ou pas pour leur tlphone, et le fait "que a ne plante pas" est un prtexte parfait pour bien cacher cette barrire.


Ils ne prennent pas leurs clients pour des imbciles, ils se focalisent sur l'utilisateur moyen. Soi j'ai un appareil qui sait tout faire avec la complexit que cela induit. Bien sr qu'ils ne peuvent pas satisfaire tout le monde par une politique comme celle l. La concurrence est la pour proposer des alternatives. Par ailleurs je compte sur Android et le future Windows Mobile 7 pour challenger Apple.

----------


## FailMan

> Pour reprendre ton exemple mais quels formats ai-je besoin pour mes musiques autres que MP3 ou pour mes images autres que jpg? Pour l'utilisateur lambda c'est un choix simple et cohrant. Ca correspond au format de son appareil photo numrique. Et encore MP3 a t ajout car au dbut c'tait AIFF obligatoire. Va voir les formats proposs par les boutiques de musiques en ligne.


La question n'est pas de plaire  l'utilisateur lambda, la question pose est celle de la libert. Cela peut tre ferm et correspondre au lambda ; peu importe, ils font ce qu'ils veulent, je ne vois pas trop ce que tu cherches  ::?: 
Si c'tait AIFF obligatoire au dbut, je comprends le succs miteux des premiers modles alors, ils ont bien fait de s'adapter ! (tiens, a me rappelle l'adoption d'Intel au dtriment de PowerPC  ::aie:: )




> Ils ne prennent pas leurs clients pour des imbciles, ils se focalisent sur l'utilisateur moyen. Soi j'ai un appareil qui sait tout faire avec la complexit que cela induit. Bien sr qu'ils ne peuvent pas satisfaire tout le monde par une politique comme celle l. La concurrence est la pour proposer des alternatives. Par ailleurs je compte sur Android et le future Windows Mobile 7 pour challenger Apple.


Peut-tre que toi tu ne considres pas a comme tel, mais moi j'appelle a "prendre les utilisateurs pour des imbciles". Certes, le fait que tout soit centralis sur un dpt apporte la facilit, cependant il permet  Apple d'avoir main mise sur ce qui circule sur son produit et d'appliquer les conditions qu'ils veulent aux dveloppeurs. Faut pas oublier qu'Apple (comme MS ou Google ou autre gant de l'IT) n'est pas un saint, hein. Mieux on fait passer l'entourloupe pour de l'agrment, mieux c'est  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> Quelle technologie ?


html5 

ce n'est pas sa technologie mais c'est celle qu'il a adopt et en plus le html5 est libre et normalis ce qui le rend universel

je ne suis pas contre flash silverlight et autre mais pour moi elle n'on pas le monopole des technologies

peut etre que apple est anticoncurrentiel mais microsoft et adobe le sont aussi

----------


## FailMan

> html5 
> 
> ce n'est pas sa technologie mais c'est celle qu'il a adopt et en plus le html5 est libre et normalis ce qui le rend universel


ah ben non, c'est pas sa technologie en effet... en attendant il a beau l'adopter, son navigateur safari n'est pas celui qui le respecte le mieux en attendant  ::aie::  (http://beta.html5test.com)




> peut etre que apple est anticoncurrentiel mais microsoft et adobe le sont aussi


Ils le sont tous de toute manire, ils sont l pour gagner de l'argent pas pour faire des yeux doux  leur adversaire.

----------


## Invit

> son navigateur safari n'est pas celui qui le respecte le mieux en attendant


tout a fait d'accord



```
Ils le sont tous de toute manire, ils sont l pour gagner de l'argent pas pour faire des yeux doux  leur adversaire.
```

mais s'ils ont trop d'argent qu'ils m'en donnent je suis preneur

----------


## batataw

> La question n'est pas de plaire  l'utilisateur lambda, la question pose est celle de la libert. Cela peut tre ferm et correspondre au lambda ; peu importe, ils font ce qu'ils veulent, je ne vois pas trop ce que tu cherches 
> Si c'tait AIFF obligatoire au dbut, je comprends le succs miteux des premiers modles alors, ils ont bien fait de s'adapter ! (tiens, a me rappelle l'adoption d'Intel au dtriment de PowerPC )


Oui si tu veux, un systme plus ouvert serait souhaitable cela dit je trouve leur modle trs pertinent. D'ailleurs les utilisateurs pas si btes que a ont bien compris l'intrt de la bte.

AIFF c'tait pas l'Iphone mais l'Ipod, il tait hors de question pour moi d'acheter un Ipod s'il ne grait pas le MP3 nativement.




> Peut-tre que toi tu ne considres pas a comme tel, mais moi j'appelle a "prendre les utilisateurs pour des imbciles". Certes, le fait que tout soit centralis sur un dpt apporte la facilit, cependant il permet  Apple d'avoir main mise sur ce qui circule sur son produit et d'appliquer les conditions qu'ils veulent aux dveloppeurs. Faut pas oublier qu'Apple (comme MS ou Google ou autre gant de l'IT) n'est pas un saint, hein. Mieux on fait passer l'entourloupe pour de l'agrment, mieux c'est


Tu ne vois malheureusement que le verre  moiti vide...

----------


## FailMan

> mais si il on trop d'argent qu'il m'en donnent je suis preneur


On a jamais assez d'argent.




> Tu ne vois malheureusement que le verre  moiti vide...


Non, c'est juste que je le mets en vidence. Je possde un iPod ainsi qu'un iPhone et je m'accommode trs bien de ces contraintes (qui sont moindres grce au jailbreak). Cependant ce n'est pas parce que j'ai ces produits que je suis incapable de reconnatre leur dfauts ainsi que les stratgies marketing.

----------


## Lyche

John, ce que tu dis est "raliste" Apple impose ses choix, mais, a fonctionne, que a te plaise ou non c'est une autre histoire. L'utilisateur lambda en informatique est un "ne" comme moi je le suis en automobile ou en couture  ::aie::  (j'aime bien cet exemple).
Si ma mercerie me disait "prend a, c'est ce qu'il te faut" bah, j'irais pas lui dire "nan je veux a" sans savoir ce qu'il se cache derrire. Bah les utilisateurs classique c'est ainsi, ils veulent des choses qui fonctionnent sans se prendre la tte de savoir s'ils sont bloqus ou non. De toute faon ils ne se posent mme pas la question puisque eux ne savent mme pas comment fonctionne le business derrire. Eux ils voient "Il y a une application pour a" mais ils ne voient pas "Apple  bloqu 30applications porno parce que c'est pas la politique".
Maintenant, ce que je ne comprends pas, ce sont les utilisateurs avancs, qui savent comment fonctionne la chose, et qui s'enferment et s'enttent dans un systme propritaire qui ne laisse aucune marge de manoeuvre. La rangaine habituelle du "c'est plus stable que windows" c'est ridicule, simplement parce qu'un utilisateur avanc PC ne fera pas n'importe quoi et son windows restera stable. Aprs, question de got, "l'esthtisme avanc" de Apple y fait beaucoup aussi. J'avais lut un sondage parut dans "20minutes" qui disait que environs 70% des femmes avaient tendance  faire plus confiance  quelqu'un qui possde un iPhone  ::cfou::  je vois pas le rapport, mais l'effet est l. Apple est bien vu, a contribue grandement  son succs.

Steevy>  ::ave::

----------


## FailMan

> John, ce que tu dis est "raliste" Apple impose ses choix, mais, a fonctionne, que a te plaise ou non c'est une autre histoire. L'utilisateur lambda en informatique est un "ne" comme moi je le suis en automobile ou en couture  (j'aime bien cet exemple).
> Si ma mercerie me disait "prend a, c'est ce qu'il te faut" bah, j'irais pas lui dire "nan je veux a" sans savoir ce qu'il se cache derrire. Bah les utilisateurs classique c'est ainsi, il veulent des choses qui fonctionnent sans se prendre la tte de savoir si ils sont bloqus ou non. De toute faon ils ne se posent mme pas la question puisque eux ne savent mme pas comment fonctionne le business derrire. Eux ils voient "Il y a une application pour a" mais ils ne voient pas "Apple  bloqu 30applications porno parce que c'est pas la politique".



Oui, je suis entirement d'accord avec a, c'est ce que je cherche  expliquer depuis tout  l'heure. Je trouve a moyen comme stratgie mais bon, c'est grce  a qu'ils arrivent  vendre.




> Maintenant, ce que je ne comprends pas, ce sont les utilisateurs avancs, qui savent comment fonctionne la chose, et qui s'enferment et s'enttent dans un systme propritaire qui ne laisse aucune marge de manoeuvre.


Comme tu l'as dit, l'esthtisme est important. J'aime bien le design de l'iPhone. Je savais galement que j'allais pouvoir dtourner trs facilement les verrous mis en place par Apple. Maintenant je me suis pas gn pour en rcuprer un, en sachant que j'allais trs bien entuber Apple au passage. S'il n'avait pas t possible de le hacker, je ne l'aurais sans doute pas pris, uniquement car j'aurais t oblig de me plier au bon vouloir de Mister Jobs.

----------


## Caly4D

> ah ben non, c'est pas sa technologie en effet... en attendant il a beau l'adopter, son navigateur safari n'est pas celui qui le respecte le mieux en attendant  (http://beta.html5test.com)


Faux ! dumoins sur mon mac

safari 5.0 213 points, chrome 5.0 209, FF 4.0 bta 199.

----------


## Lyche

> Faux ! dumoins sur mon mac
> 
> safari 5.0 213 points, chrome 5.0 209, FF 4.0 bta 199.


safari n'a pas comme base un Mac? c'est pas un peu normal qu'il soit plus performant sur Mac que les autres OS?

----------


## FailMan

/*HS*/ 




> Faux ! dumoins sur mon mac
> 
> safari 5.0 213 points, chrome 5.0 209, FF 4.0 bta 199.




Chrome V6.

(J'ai test avec les autres navigateurs, les rsultats ici)

----------


## Caly4D

Il dit qu'il voit pas le rapport entre l'OS et respecter un standard du web

----------


## Lyche

> Il dit qu'il voit pas le rapport entre l'OS et respecter un standard du web


votre teste ne s'effectue que sur les respect des standards web? pas sur les performances des moteurs? parce que les codes pourraient tre mieux manager selon l'OS et avoir des retours plus ou moins performants selon le cas. Aprs, je dis a, je peux me planter hein  ::aie::

----------


## JeitEmgie

> Il dit qu'il voit pas le rapport entre l'OS et respecter un standard du web


d'autant plus que le support HTML5 est un "work in progress" chez tout le monde alors d'une version l'autre, chaque navigateur passera en tte pour quelques semaines pour finir tous - on ne peut que le souhaiter - avec les 325 points max

----------


## Caly4D

> votre teste ne s'effectue que sur les respect des standards web? pas sur les performances des moteurs? parce que les codes pourraient tre mieux manager selon l'OS et avoir des retour plus ou moins performants selon le cas. Aprs, je dis a, je peux me planter hein


je sais pas, possible. 

en tout cas Chrome 5.0 sur mon win 7 pro via bootcamp mme rsultat : 202 points 

comment tu fais coluche ?  :8O:  :8O: 

edit : ah bah v6 forcement  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Invit

> avec les 325 points max


impossible pour opera et firefox vu qu'ils ne supportent pas et ne supporteront peut-tre jamais le h264 et le mp3 tant un choix deliber.

----------


## arflam

[quote=Gordon Fowler;5129077]*iPhone : la Commission Europenne va enquter sur le bannissement du Flash*
*En collaboration avec les autorits amricaines charges de la concurrence*

*Mise  jour du 11/08/10*




> Le bannissement du Flash de la plateforme de dveloppement de l'iPhone (et de l'iPad) est-il lgal ?


Les incapables de la commission europenne ont besoin de tunes, ils ont trouv une nouvelle vache  lait. Juste avant c'tait Microsoft avec des amendes compltement hors normes. 

Maintenant que Appel qui innove  nouveau (Free BSD pour son OS, l'iphone pour ses qualits techniques et son business model innovant). Les rapaces se jettent dessus  la demande des concurrents plus mous en matire d'innovation qu'en lobbying politique.

Bientt il seront foutu d'emmerder Adobe pour le "monopole" de flash face  silverlight ou Java RIA.

Ce mlange de politique et de pognon devrait laisser de belles traces de corruption s'y l'on se permettait de fouiller les poubelles.

----------


## danbo52

N'tant pas un programmeur mrite, j'en rejoins plus d'un ici, et, comme un bon paysan que je suis, j'ai parfois ces questions btes :

1) si Apple a toujours une une petite longueur d'avance, plutt que de faire de la confrontation, pourquoi n'ont-ils pas tout simplement dvelopp un langage (ou un ensemble de procdures), tellement simples, sduisants, pratiques, intuitifs, au point qu'on se jette dessus au dtriment des autres systmes, afin de mettre en avant un nouvel outil, dont chacun aurait dit "Ah ! ben a alors, c'est tellement fluide  utiliser qu'on va le prendre en charge ?"

2) Si Apple est devenu agressif, c'est qu'il y a une peur derrire, qui doit trouver son origine dans la concurrence ...! ou dans un retard ...?

3) Comme Flash me convient,  mon petit niveau, if I were Mr Jobs, (si j'tais Mr Jobs, mais je ne le serai jamais), je permettrai une offre diffrente, et peut-tre que l'OUVERTURE serait la solution.

4) La position forte d'Apple sur le march n'explique pas cette agression,  mon sens. Le fait de se mettre ne compte signifie qu'on a l'oeil riv sur des challengers. Se mettre hors comptition, c'est dire qu'on a pass un cap qualitatif tel, qu'on ne peut plus parler de concurrence. Cela voudrait-il dire qu'Apple  perdu quelque chose en son sein ??? essoufflement dans l'innovation ?

A vos arts !

----------


## psychadelic

Je nai pas eu le courage de lire les 30 pages qui prcdent, mais jimagine que les arguments de tous bords ont t largement prsents et dbattus.

Pour juste rpondre aux  questions  de danbo52 :

1) les alternatives  Flash existent depuis longtemps, Adobe lui-mme faisait la promotion de SVG.
Les technologies internet on elles aussi volues, HTML5 ne fait plus ricaner personne, on en est aussi au CSS 3, et les librairies JavaScript ont fait dnormes avances depuis quelles intgrent de AJAX et sont compils   la vole  par les browsers.

Cot Flash, on  tout un systme, qui  volu  lui aussi, mais sous la seule direction dAdobe, seul maitre  bord pour cette technologie.

Il y a aussi dautre alternatives comme Lua ; dailleurs utilis par des  rengats dAdobe  (quand le premier iPhone est sorti ; ils voulaient faire un Flash compatible avec cette technologie mais Adobe les  virs  refs dans les 30 pages ici).
En plus de Lua, on peut aussi trouver sur iPhone / iPad des appli faites en Python voire en C# , comme cest le cas du jeu Unity3D sur iPhone.

Parlant de fluidit dans ton argumentation, tu fais limpasse sur toute largumentation sur le portage mdiocre de Flash sur la gamme Apple  iPhone / iPad / iPod Touch / Mac 
qui est  lorigine de lagacement de S.Jobs envers Adobe.

2) Lagressivit dApple envers Adobe ? de S.Jobs en particulier ? 
Franchement cest trs subjectif.
Sans le Buzz initi par les fans dAdobe sur labsence de Flash, S.Jobs naurait sans doute jamais crit sa  Lettre ouverte  en avril.

Lagressivit cest surtout retrouv chez les fans de tous bord, ceux de Flash y compris (surtout).
Ce serait aussi une erreur de croire que seuls des fans dApple sont  anti-Flash  ; dabord parce que cest faux, il y a des fasn dApple qui  aiment  Flash, tout comme il y a des dveloppeurs Windows qui dtestent le Flash.
Chez ces derniers on peut retrouver danciens dveloppeurs Flash qui en ont eu marre de payer les  volutions chaotiques  de Flash ; qui en ont mare de voir des sites de m. avec des menus faits en Flash alors quils pourraient tres fait en CSS

Il ny a pas quApple non plus qui est fch avec le Flash, dautres voix aussi ont-elles aussi   dnigr  Flash, comme  Phillip Grnvold, analyste chez l'diteur du navigateur Opera, et mme des gens de chez Microsoft.

Faut dire quAdobe  un lourd pass de monopoles en tous genres et jou lui aussi ses mauvais tours pendables.
Dailleurs, ils ont finit par le reconnaitre tardivement, mais ce sont bien eux qui ont demand lenqute de la FTC.

3) tu parles douverture ? Flash est tout sauf ouvert
HTML5 est ouvert, JavaScript est ouvert, CSS est ouvert

4) sur le march des Smartphones seuls, Apple  fris les 50%....

Pour le reste J.Jobs  dj rpondu  ta question : quand par le pass  supprim les lecteurs de disquettes de ses machines, nombreux sont ceux qui lui ont prdit une fin proche (et ils ne voyaient aucune utilit au port USB)

Aujourdhui les tablettes dApple sont encore sans concurrence, et ce vendent comme des petits pains.
Mis  part des annonces  formidables , il ny a encore personne en face.
--  essoufflement dans l'innovation  ce serait plutt le contraire ;

En revanche cest un qualificatif adquat pour parler de Flash 
-- Si au moins ils avaient cout  en 2007  leurs 2 ingnieurs qui on depuis fond  Ansca (cf http://anscamobile.com/corona/)

----------


## stardeath

> 3) tu parles douverture ? Flash est tout sauf ouvert
> HTML5 est ouvert, JavaScript est ouvert, CSS est ouvert


flash est ouvert http://www.adobe.com/devnet/swf/ ...

----------


## arflam

> flash est ouvert http://www.adobe.com/devnet/swf/ ...


ouep il me semble plutot que c'est "public' plutt que ouvert .

En l'tat je ne vois pas quel intrt on pourrait avoir  dvelopper un autre interprteur Flash qui puisse intresser qui que ce soit.
Le codec Voix cit comme intgr, 'Speex', est sous licence BSD, pas GPL...

Cel dit, il faut le souligner ils propose une plateforme serveur open-source complmentaire  la leur.

Tout cela m'a l'air d'une bien bonne stratgie marketing, bravo  Adobe.

----------


## psychadelic

> flash est ouvert http://www.adobe.com/devnet/swf/ ...


Bien quAdobe prsente SWF le prsente comme tel, ce nest pas vraiment un format ouvert.

Un format ouvert est labor par diffrents acteurs pouvant se concurrencer commercialement. 
Comme cest le cas du langage HTML ou des personnes de Microsoft, Apple, Nokia, Mozilla, Universitaires et autres, participent au sein du W3C  llaboration et lvolution de ce Langage.

Chez Adobe, cest tout le contraire, ils inventent le langage et fabriquent linterprteur qui va avec, puis, une fois quils ont la main mise sur le march, ils publient les spcifications de leur systme, pour  louvrir   la concurrence

Le retour sur investissement dun interprteur Flash est nul (FlashPlayer est gratuit), et on se demande qui serait assez idiot pour crer une suite concurrente  Adobe AIR.

En vrit, si Adobe  publi (pardon, ouvert) le format SWF, cest surtout dans lespoir de rendre indexable les pages faites en Flash sur Google et autres moteurs de recherche.

Question subsidiaire, y a t-il un SWF Working group ?  ::mouarf:: 

=> HTML Working Group

----------


## stardeath

donc maintenant grosso modo, il ne va plus falloir n'tre qu'ouvert et ben, a devient vraiment compliqu l'ouverture ... une nouvelle invention pour discriminer si je comprends bien.

bref, et que a intresse personne de recrer un flash player, et alors?
et ensuite, ce n'est pas parce que c'est gratuit que a ne rapporte pas d'argent quelque part ou autre.

si des gens font un lecteur flash qui marche mieux que celui d'adobe, a ouvrirait de nouvelles plateformes au flash, non?

bref ce n'est pas le sujet, mais l vraiment je comprends pas des masses vos arguments.

----------


## kedare

> html5 
> 
> ce n'est pas sa technologie mais c'est celle qu'il a adopt et en plus le html5 est libre et normalis ce qui le rend universel
> 
> je ne suis pas contre flash silverlight et autre mais pour moi elle n'on pas le monopole des technologies
> 
> peut etre que apple est anticoncurrentiel mais microsoft et adobe le sont aussi


HTML5... tu veux dire le truc ou l'on a du attendre plus de 10 ans pour qu'ils fassent une mise a jour depuis HTML4.1 et qui est toujours pas implant correctement sur les navigateurs ?
et Non HTML5 est clairement pas plus utilis que Flash actuellement...

Flash est ouvert, c'est le runtime qui ne l'est pas, rien t'empeche de faire ton propre runtime, c'est comme dire: HTML c'est ferm car IE n'est pas ouvert..

arflam: iOS/MacOsX c'est pas du FreeBSD: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Darwin_...ting_system%29

----------


## arflam

> arflam: iOS/MacOsX c'est pas du FreeBSD: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Darwin_...ting_system%29


Merci pour la prcision je m'y perd dans toutes ces fork, quand mme j'avais  demi-tord, y a de la consanguinit.
En bas  gauche en beige
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...ory-simple.svg




> HTML5... tu veux dire le truc ou l'on a du attendre plus de 10 ans pour qu'ils fassent une mise a jour depuis HTML4.1 et qui est toujours pas implant correctement sur les navigateurs ?
> et Non HTML5 est clairement pas plus utilis que Flash actuellement...
> 
> Flash est ouvert, c'est le runtime qui ne l'est pas, rien t'empeche de faire ton propre runtime, c'est comme dire: HTML c'est ferm car IE n'est pas ouvert..


Clairement, l'open source n'est pas la la panace en informatique, il a une supriorit indniable en matire d'innovation, mais pour la standardisation, c'est autre chose. C'est pas demain qu'on aura deux navigateur donnant le mme affichage avec html5.
Cot Microsoft ils ont quand mme un peu cd face  la concurence openSource, a leur  fait du bien de se remuer, je trouve que la qualit y a gagn.
J'aime bien le modle Adobe et pour la mme raison je comprend S Jobs quand il motive son choix de "fermeture" par le risque d'un "mauvaise exprience utilisateur" (mme si ce choix n'est pas dsintress...).

Innovation Vs Standardisation, la bataille n'est pas prte de finir.
(et moi je n'ai pas choisi mon camps ) :8-):

----------


## psychadelic

> HTML5... tu veux dire le truc ou l'on a du attendre plus de 10 ans pour qu'ils fassent une mise a jour depuis HTML4.1


 ::rouleau:: 
Ca, c'est vraiment de la mauvaise foi et de la dsinformation, entre HTML-4 et HTML-5 il y a eu diffrentes versions de XHTLM, qui contribuent aussi  HTML-5.

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Html#2000_-_2006_:_XHTML




> Flash est ouvert, c'est le runtime qui ne l'est pas, rien t'empeche de faire ton propre runtime, c'est comme dire: HTML c'est ferm car IE n'est pas ouvert..


Ce n'est pas ce que j'ai cris et tu dformes mes propos.

C'est facile "d'ouvrir" le format SWF une fois qu'il est labor et exploit, les concurrents qui peuvent s'y coller :
- partent avec un handicap de plusieurs annes/hommes pour raliser un produit similaire  celui d'adobe,
- ne peuvent pas participer  l'volution de SWF car seul Adode dcide des spcifications de "son" produit.

Faudrait pas prendre les enfants du bon Dieu pour des canards sauvages. ( Antoine Blondin )

Tant qua faire de partir dune page blanche, autant investir sur les technologies HTML-5 qui elles sont vraiment ouvertes, et ou tout le monde part sur un mme pied dgalit.

Dans les faits, S.Jobs  ouvert  la concurrence un march qui tait plutt verrouill par Adobe.

----------


## bioinfornatics

Arrter de comparer chrome et safari a n'a pas de sens. Ils utilisent le mme moteur de rendu la diffrence de point sera entre la version de webkit qui est intgr dans la navigateur

----------


## stardeath

> C'est facile "d'ouvrir" le format SWF une fois qu'il est labor et exploit, les concurrents qui peuvent s'y coller :
> - partent avec un handicap de plusieurs annes/hommes pour raliser un produit similaire  celui d'adobe,
> - ne peuvent pas participer  l'volution de SWF car seul Adode dcide des spcifications de "son" produit.


ce qui n'est pas plus mal, la prsence de multiples parties pour les spcs/volutions d'une techno retarde de manire presque surnaturelle son arrive sur le march, c++0x, opengl et html5 en sont des exemples.

au moins un seul acteur = pas de consensus  trouver = plus de rapidit de mise en oeuvre.

ha j'oubliais, un seul acteur a vite aussi les dbcles du style "alors moi je choisi mettre-un-codec-video-possible-du-html5, parce que finalement je fais ce que je veux" ...

----------


## Cravis

Je ne comprends pas que la dcision d'Apple fasse un tel buzz....

Je pensais au dpart que cela tait d  une prsence trs importante d'iOS sur le march des smartphones mais je vois qu'ils n'occupent que 14,2% des parts de march en Aot 2010 alors... quelle importance que Flash ne soit pas support  ::roll:: 
Je pense vraiment que le march des tablettes ragira de faon similaire  celui des smartphone : monopole d'Apple tant qu'il est seul sur le march pour arriv au finale  a une part de march relativement faible qui peut sans grand risque tre nglige lors des tudes marketing...

Selon votre spcialit vous pouvez donc sans risque continuer  dvelopper en flash, silverlight ou autre... Vous ne vous fermez pas  la moiti de la communaut smartphone comme certains aiment  le croire.

Apple et Adobe sont tous les deux d'aussi mauvaise foi l'un que l'autre dans ce conflit sans fin (ni queue, ni tte)... mais finalement l'utilisateur choisira la plateforme qui lui permettra d'accder  un maximum de continu (je pense qu'Android a de bien beau jours devant lui, l'avenir nous dira si j'ai raison) et cela se fera avec ou sans ces deux acteurs selon l'envie des utilisateurs et des diffuseurs de mdias. 

Finalement je pense que ni l'un, ni l'autre n'arrivera  imposer sa vision (Adobe d'un monde sans Apple et Apple d'un monde sans Adobe...)...

----------


## psychadelic

> ce qui n'est pas plus mal, la prsence de multiples parties pour les spcs/volutions d'une techno retarde de manire presque surnaturelle son arrive sur le march, c++0x, opengl et html5 en sont des exemples.
> 
> au moins un seul acteur = pas de consensus  trouver = plus de rapidit de mise en uvre.


Cest ce quon appelle une dictature. 

Pour un  systme ouvert , cest un comble  ::roll::

----------


## stardeath

> Cest ce quon appelle une dictature. 
> 
> Pour un  systme ouvert , cest un comble


tout de suite une dictature, et puis si tu prfres attendre des plombes avant qu'ils se dcident  tre tous d'accord, bah tant mieux, j'ai autre chose  faire que d'attendre des technos soient disant extraordinaire, d'ailleurs on aurait fait quoi si on avait attendu pour avoir ce qu'a apport flash?

au passage, j'attends toujours un environnement pour dvelopper des sites web avec le couple html+css+js, de la mme manire que je dveloppe/debug en c++, il n'y a toujours pas grand chose de gnial (enfin il n'y a rien) dans le domaine ... par contre a existe pour le flash.

et le systme n'en est pas moins ouvert, les specs tu en fais ce que tu veux derrire, si tu estimes que a sert  rien, tant pis.

----------


## Caly4D

> au passage, j'attends toujours un environnement pour dvelopper des sites web avec le couple html+css+js,


dreamweaver  ::aie::

----------


## psychadelic

> Je ne comprend pas que la dcision d'Apple fasse un tel buzz....


Je suis bien daccord, tout ce Buzz, ces enqutes, cest vraiment nimporte quoi.

Personne ne se plaint de labsence de possibilit de faire tourner des jeux en Flash sur la Xbox, et que sa connectivit  internet soit entirement bride.

http://www.live-xbox.com/xbox-360/Su...x-360_311.html  ::mouarf:: 





> tout de suite une dictature, et puis si tu prfres attendre des plombes avant qu'ils se dcident  tre tous d'accord, bah tant mieux, j'ai autre chose  faire que d'attendre des technos soient disant extraordinaire, d'ailleurs on aurait fait quoi si on avait attendu pour avoir ce qu'a apport flash?


On essayer dviter le point Godwin

Imaginons par exemple que je sois bourr de pognon et que je dcide dcrire un player Flash pour iPad.

Je me paye une vingtaine dinformaticiens chevronns et vogue la galre.

Au passage jajoute  mon player une fonction pour grer le multi-touch de liPad ; puisquaucune fonction de Flash ne prvoit ce cas.

Bien sur je prviens Adobe de cette nouvelle fonction en leur donnant les infos sur cette nouvelle fonction pour quils puissent lintgrer aux spcificits de Flash ; genre 
Evt_multitouch (PosXY_doigt1, PosXY_doigt2);

Comme seul Adode dcide si cette fonction peut exister ou non, je peux trs bien me retrouver le bec dans leau pour chacune des fonctions que je pourrais apporter au player ; voire me retrouver  dtruire des fonctions ralises et mme devoir les rcrire si Adobe dcidait que justement pour le multi-touch cela fonctionnera autrement.

Comme par exemple par le biais dun hritage de proprit sur chaque lment graphique, ce qui bien sur changerai en profondeur toute mes dveloppements raliss, et contribuerait  me faire  dpenser plus de fric, - perdre encore plus de temps.

Alors je veux bien croire que ce soit une bonne chose quil y ait un dcisionnaire unique qui tranche en cas de litige (et qui soit impartial).

Mais il y a tout de mme, il y a un moment o il faut tous sassoir  une mme table pour communiquer et partager ses ides, faire des propositions...

----------


## Perplexe

Tout  fait d'accord. J'ai l'impression que le dbat n'est pas rellement l o on veut nous le placer.

Les devs qui n'ont pas vu la plateforme ipod/iphone/ipad arriver par manque de clairvoyance voient ceux qui ont t plus fins profiter  fond de ce nouveau march, avec envie et dpit. Tout est bon pour casser du sucre sur l'environnement.

Adobe n'a pas non plus fait beaucoup d'effort pour optimiser Flash sous Mac Os X. Les ventilos de mon portable se mettent systmatiquement en route lorsque j'ai un flash mme pas trs lourd sur une page web.

Apple n'aurait pas communiqu suffisamment avec Adobe pour qu'ils travaillent dessus ? Je ne sais pas. C'est vrai qu' une poque, Adobe a soutenu Apple que tout le monde laissait pour mort. Il n'y a pas vraiment de retour mais je doute qu'on ait vraiment toutes les donnes.

a fait des mois que je poste ici les stats concernant l'internet mobile et les parts de march relles d'Apple. C'est une belle histoire mais on parle de 25 ou 30% de 1% du web, grosso modo.

Alors effectivement, beaucoup de bruit pour rien, sans doute beaucoup de manoeuvres industrielles et financires, de ressentiments personnels et de frustrations.

----------


## psychadelic

> C'est vrai qu' une poque, Adobe a soutenu Apple que tout le monde laissait pour mort. Il n'y a pas vraiment de retour


Bien que le soutient d'Adobe  Apple soit des plus discutables, tu oublies le premier pisode ou Steve Jobs apporte son soutien pour la cration d'Adobe.  :8-):

----------


## JeitEmgie

FYI

Mobile Flash Fail: Weak Android Player Proves Jobs Right

----------


## arflam

> Imaginons par exemple que je sois bourr de pognon et que je dcide dcrire un player Flash pour iPad.
> 
> Je me paye une vingtaine dinformaticiens chevronns et vogue la galre.
> 
> ...
> 
> Comme seul Adode dcide si cette fonction peut exister ou non, je peux trs bien me retrouver le bec dans leau pour chacune des fonctions que je pourrais apporter au player ; voir me retrouver  dtruire des fonctions ralises et mme devoir les rcrire si Adobe dcidait que justement pour le multi-touch cela fonctionnera autrement.
> 
> ...
> ...


Ouep mais rien ne t'empche de dvelopper un "SilverFlash" sur un march en croissance comme celui des tlphones portables il y a de la place au dbut, que le meilleur gagne.

En fait si un *"standard" ouvert* est propos sur le march *et* qu'il y a une *forte concurence*, cela oblige les acteurs  l'adopter.

THE big problme avec HTML5 c'est prcisment qu'il n'est pas FINI. Ca prouve une chose  mes yeux, il y a trop de conflits d'intrt entre ceux qui dcident de produire la norme. Le W3C devrait tre un peu plus indpendant des diteurs lors des arbitrages finaux.

----------


## psychadelic

> Ouep mais rien ne t'empche de dvelopper un "SilverFlash" sur un march en croissance comme celui des tlphones portables il y a de la place au dbut, que le meilleur gagne.


Sauf que dans le cas HTML-5 y a tout le WebKit qui est crit et dont on peut rcuprer les sources pour les rendre compatible avec les Smartphones, alors que dans le cas de Flash faut tout faire.




> En fait si un *"standard" ouvert* est propos sur le march *et* qu'il y a une *forte concurrence*, cela oblige les acteurs  l'adopter.


Ben justement, il n'y a pas vraiment de concurrence  Flash, et les intgrateurs de pages web n'ont pas vraiment le choix.

Les autres technologies ne sont que des alternances, et tant qu'a faire, pour *les concurrents d'Adobe* leur meilleure alternative reste bien HTML-5...

Ce que tu cris est justement ce qui risque de se produire, *HTML-5 est un standard ouvert*, sur lequel il y a de nombreux acteurs  *et* l'on retrouve *une forte concurrence*;

Tout le monde finira par utiliser HTML-5 (un jour) et Flash aura vcu...

----------


## JeitEmgie

> Ouep mais rien ne t'empche de dvelopper un "SilverFlash" sur un march en croissance comme celui des tlphones portables il y a de la place au dbut, que le meilleur gagne.


et bien Mister Yaka, prsentez donc votre brillante ide  un groupe de VC 
pondez un aussi lumineux "business plan" que le sont vos posts et une "risk analysis" aussi finement rflchie votre avenir est tout trac

----------


## arflam

> et bien Mister Yaka, prsentez donc votre brillante ide  un groupe de VC 
> pondez un aussi lumineux "business plan" que le sont vos posts et une "risk analysis" aussi finement rflchie votre avenir est tout trac


Faites le vous mme.
Je n'prouve pas le moindre besoin en la matire, les techs actuelles me convienne trs bien.
Suggrez donc votre Yaka  ceux qui se plaignent ::roll:: .

----------


## Perplexe

> FYI
> 
> Mobile Flash Fail: Weak Android Player Proves Jobs Right


Merci de ce lien ! a fait un moment que je le dis. ::ccool::

----------


## camus3

> Tout le monde finira par utiliser HTML-5 (un jour) et Flash aura vcu...


l'ouverture d'un standard n'a jamais fait le succes d'une technologie , on peut citer le mp3 en exemple. ainsi que les diverses formats vidos.
ce qui fait le succs d'une technologie c'est tout simplement le nombre de gens qui l'adoptent , et sa facilit d'utilisation.
quand  l'iphone/pad une fois la hype passe il n'en reste plus grand chose.

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Apple fait machine arrire sur ses conditions de dveloppement*
*Pour l'iPhone qui avaient abouti au bannissement de Flash, Java et .NET*

*Mise  jour du 09/09/10*


Apple a visiblement reconsidr sa position sur les conditions qu'il avait voulu imposer aux dveloppeurs d'applications pour iPhone.

Ces conditions avaient fait grand bruit. Elles visaient principalement le Flash, mais en forant les programmeurs  n'utiliser quasi exclusivement que l'objective-C, elles empchaient galement l'utilisation de technologies comme Java ou .NET (lire ci-avant).

Dans un communiqu assez court publi aujourd'hui, Apple fait machine arrire sur l'interdiction de l'utilisation de couches intermdiaires : _ nous abandonnons toutes les restrictions sur les outils de dveloppement utiliss pour crer des applications pour iOS, aussi longtemps que les applications qui en dcoulent ne tlchargent pas de code. Cela devrait donner aux dveloppeurs la flexibilit qu'ils demandent, tout en prservant la scurit dont nous avons besoin_ .

Et comme une bonne nouvelle n'arrive jamais seule, Apple semble galement avoir pris en compte les critiques sur l'opacit de son systme d'valuation des applications soumises  l'AppStore.

_ Nous allons publier pour la premire fois un App Store Review Guidelines pour aider les dveloppeurs  comprendre comment nous passons en revue les applications soumises. Nous esprons qu'il permettra de mieux nous comprendre et d'aider nos dveloppeurs  crer des applications pour l'App Store qui connaitront encore plus de succs_ .

Un bmol cependant, il reste encore  dfinir avec prcision ce qu'est une _ application qui ne tlcharge pas code_ .

Et si ce communiqu sera suffisant pour donner satisfaction aux diffrentes commissions qui enqutent sur de supposes pratiques anti-concurrentielles d'Apple dans le domaine du dveloppement mobile.


 ::fleche::  *Le App Store Review Guidelines est disponible depuis  cette page
*
*Source* : Communiqu d'Apple


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de ce retournement de situation : rel,  confirmer,  politique  ?

----------


## FailMan

Voil une avance intressante si dans les faits elle se confirme. A quand .NET sur l'iPhone ?  ::D:

----------


## Invit

> Un bmol cependant, il reste encore  dfinir avec prcision ce qu'est une  application qui ne tlcharge pas code .


Une traduction foireuse ?



> In particular, we are relaxing all restrictions on the development tools used to create iOS apps, as long as the resulting apps do not download any code. This should give developers the flexibility they want, while preserving the security we need.


Apple tient  examiner chaque application avant qu'elle ne soit mise en vente. Je suppose qu'ils ne veulent pas d'appli tlchargeant du code qu'elles compileraient ensuite, ce qui fait que l'appli au final serait diffrente de celle approuve par Apple.
Mais je vois pas trop en quoi c'est diffrent selon que l'appli soit en Java ou .NET plutt qu'en Objective C.

----------


## Gordon Fowler

> Une traduction foireuse ?


Moi qui adorais ton avatar, je t'aime plus  ::mrgreen:: 

Plus srieusement, la formulation - mme en anglais - pose question. Pas une norme question, je te l'accorde, mais a pourrait tre plus clair. Pour a que j'ai simplement dit que c'tait un "bmol".

Aprs qu'elle soit lie  .NET, Flash ou Java c'est encore autre chose.


Cordialement,

Gordon

----------


## playfone

> Voil une avance intressante si dans les faits elle se confirme. A quand .NET sur l'iPhone ?


.Net existe dja sur Iphone grce  Monotouch  :;):  (mais payant...)

----------


## Palca

Ils ne veulent tout simplement pas qu'une application qui est valide en tant que simple visionneuse d'images par exemple puisse se transformer en logiciel de tlphonie en tlchargeant et interprtant les codes correspondants, a rendrait tout le processus de validation totalement inutile.

En tout cas c'est plutt une bonne chose qu'ils mettent du clair dans leur processus de validation, la possibilit de "faire appel" d'un rejet pour se justifier sans avoir  passer par une srie d'e-mails ou de coups de fil devrait faire gagner du temps.

----------


## Invit

> Moi qui adorais ton avatar, je t'aime plus


Ah j'avais pas compris que c'tait toi qui traduisait. Disons que vu que tu t'interroges toi-mme sur l'opacit de la phrase, j'ai pas pens que tu avais pu l'crire  ::aie:: 




> Ils ne veulent tout simplement pas qu'une application qui est valide en tant que simple visionneuse d'images par exemple puisse se transformer en logiciel de tlphonie en tlchargeant et interprtant les codes correspondants, a rendrait tout le processus de validation totalement inutile.


Oui mais en quoi ce n'est dj pas possible avec les applis autorises actuellement ?
Et puis pour empcher de tlcharger du code  ::calim2::  C'est empcher de tlcharger du texte, non ?
C'est pas plus simple de vrifier que les applis ne soient pas des compilateurs dguiss ?

----------


## Samuel Blanchard

.Net sur Iphone pas nul (encore que si c'est payant...) mais Silverlight sur IPhone, l c'est vraiment cool  ::): 

On pourrait dvelopper pour WP7 + Iphone !

----------


## Ceylo

C'est moi ou les serveurs d'Apple sont compltement saturs ?  ::calim2:: 

Impossible de se connecter pour rcuprer le document des guideline de l'App Store ._.

----------


## BakaOnigiri

> Oui mais en quoi ce n'est dj pas possible avec les applis autorises actuellement ?


C'est tout  fait possible de le faire actuellement en objective-c en effet, par exemple, l'mulateur C64 permettait au dbut d'interprter du code X,   pas plus aprs coup  Apple qui  bloque l'appli, puis aprs correction par l'auteur  remis en ligne une version plus "propre".

En fait je pense que leur communiqu ne fait qu'un rappel de ce qui existe dj pour les applis en objective-c.

Par contre pour des applis en .NET ou Java, il faut fournir la VM en mme temps ?  risque d'tre assez lourd.

----------


## Traroth2

Deux grandes nouvelles, aujourd'hui :

On peut  nouveau dvelopper pour iPhone avec le langage qu'on veutIl est possible de faire reculer Apple en lui mettant suffisamment la pression

C'est un jour important !

----------


## bysus

J'ai une question concernant l'impossibilit de tlcharger dynamiquement du code via une application :
Est-ce que cela interdit l'appel d'une page wap au sein d'une application ?

Merci d'avance pour vos rponses.

----------


## Camille_B

.NET sur iphone = monotouch

http://monotouch.net/

----------


## GanYoshi

> J'ai une question concernant l'impossibilit de tlcharger dynamiquement du code via une application :
> Est-ce que cela interdit l'appel d'une page wap au sein d'une application ?
> 
> Merci d'avance pour vos rponses.


Elle contient du code destin  tre excut ?

----------


## FailMan

> .NET sur iphone = monotouch
> 
> http://monotouch.net/


400$ et puis quoi encore ?  ::cfou::

----------


## bysus

> Elle contient du code destin  tre excut ?


Si elle contient du code destin  tre excut c'est possible, sinon non, c'est a ?

----------


## GanYoshi

> Si elle contient du code destin  tre excut c'est possible, sinon non, c'est a ?


Exactement.  ::ccool:: 

En mme temps si tu tlcharge du code destin  tre affich, j'appelle pas a du code mais du contenu.

----------


## JeitEmgie

> Une traduction foireuse ?
> 
> Apple tient  examiner chaque application avant qu'elle ne soit mise en vente. Je suppose qu'ils ne veulent pas d'appli tlchargeant du code qu'elles compileraient ensuite, ce qui fait que l'appli au final serait diffrente de celle approuve par Apple.
> Mais je vois pas trop en quoi c'est diffrent selon que l'appli soit en Java ou .NET plutt qu'en Objective C.


Ce qui sera toujours interdit c'est essentiellement ce genre de choses : 

- un installateur qui serait l'application visible sur l'AppStore et qui une fois install va aller downloader le reste de l'application sur un serveur externe  l'AppStore
- un logiciel qui dcharge lui-mme ces mises  jour d'un autre serveur indpendant
- un logiciel qui dcharge d'autres produits sur un autre site : par exemple un installateur pour acheter sur un autre store
- un logiciel qui est architectur pour utiliser des plug-ins et les dcharge ailleurs que sur l'AppStore
- un logiciel qui dcharge des scripts ailleurs que sur l'AppStore

----------


## kimjoa

il t temps, sans quoi  il allez se faire manger par la concurrence .... 
sinon y'a un truc qui  l'air vraiment pas mal, mais que j'ai jamais essay pour convertir des langages dont l'objective-c -> http://www.xmlvm.org/overview/

----------


## pastel.pro

J'ai eu du mal  croire l'annonce tellement a paraissait impossible avec Apple... Je pense que c'est Android qui leur fait comprendre qu'ils ne sont plus seuls...

----------


## Dankin

Est ce que cela permet d'utiliser Winchain et Sentenza de faon 100% autorise par Apple ? Mon principal frein au dev Iphone tait le fait que je sois oblig d'acheter un mac. Cela n'ouvre t-il pas des portes a ce niveau ?

----------


## camus3

> sinon y'a un truc qui  l'air vraiment pas mal, mais que j'ai jamais essay pour convertir des langages dont l'objective-c -> http://www.xmlvm.org/overview/


ce qui compte dans le dev iphone est l'api fournie par apple ( le sdk ).
parce que tu peux faire de l'objective c sur n'importe quelle bcanne quipe d'un compilateur gnu.
ils prcisent bien:



> Language crosscompilation only. No library support.

----------

